# Linux SMP in VMware FINALLY made EASY!



## borito4

Dude awsome! Thank much for the guide. rep++


----------



## rpm666

Can this be run in Vista/XP or is it just for linux?

I'm guessing for windows since it is VMware+Linux SMP


----------



## DraganUS

So, how much points could I get from my CPU?
Will it influence my GPU ppd. I am asking this becasue I did try SMP ubuntu and my points for two of my 88GT's went down 3000 average when SMP was working in Ubuntu.


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rpm666* 
Can this be run in Vista/XP or is it just for linux?

I'm guessing for windows since it is VMware+Linux SMP









It'll run on any platform supported by VMware Player. Which is the whole point.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *DraganUS* 
So, how much points could I get from my CPU?
Will it influence my GPU ppd. I am asking this becasue I did try SMP ubuntu and my points for two of my 88GT's went down 3000 average when SMP was working in Ubuntu.

Yes your GPU PPD will drop, but not likely by much. If you lower the priority for VMware then it will help.


----------



## error10

Hey kids I just caught a problem. The very first time you run the virtual machine you have about a 50/50 chance of seeing an error like: tail: No such file or directory. [email protected] is still running but you don't see the log file. I'll fix this later, but you'll see the log file the next time you restart the virtual machine.


----------



## Hueristic




----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 









Ha, I was trying to make it easy enough for you to figure out.


----------



## onlycodered

Downloading it as we speak. I'll be interested to see how this compares to the specialized Ubuntu version BalWolf put out.


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *onlycodered* 
Downloading it as we speak. I'll be interested to see how this compares to the specialized Ubuntu version BalWolf put out.

It works for me. BalWolf's version did not. Enough?









Actually I know this version probably still has problems so I want to hear about those.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
Ha, I was trying to make it easy enough for you to figure out.









I figured u do it in crayon for that!


----------



## sabermetrics

Haha, nice guide error10, I might want to try VMware again... last time I tried, I failed... miserably







(+rep)


----------



## Mikecdm

I decided to give this a shot as it looked super simple. I mean, how can I mess up when the instructions are basically 3 steps (dl, dl, click).

Ok, I'm an idiot. Just read some and figured out it's normal. How ever, I checked the task manager and it shows one instance at 50% and the other at 0%? I tried to set affinity for 2 cores a piece but it stayed the same.


----------



## tonyhague

no tail/no files remaining...
also...any way i can check it's working (and ppd) in fahmon?
+rep so far though


----------



## DaCrusader

Bawhh i'm getting "Error could not write local file. Exiting. 
-Shutting down core"

I am running two instances, with GPU folding as well, all clients running as admin (Vista)

(And I have a Q9450 now)


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tonyhague*


no tail/no files remaining...
also...any way i can check it's working (and ppd) in fahmon?
+rep so far though










Just reboot the virtual machine and it should come up.

And I apparently forgot to show the machine's IP address so you can put it into fahmon. I'll fix that.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DaCrusader*


Bawhh i'm getting "Error could not write local file. Exiting. 
-Shutting down core"

I am running two instances, with GPU folding as well, all clients running as admin (Vista)

(And I have a Q9450 now)


Yep this is happening to some people. I have a fix, I just need to get the fixed VM uploaded.


----------



## DaCrusader

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


Yep this is happening to some people. I have a fix, I just need to get the fixed VM uploaded.


Can we get this hosted on OCN? (I hate huge download times and my net is being rather slow today) Normally atleast 2mb/s speed (30mb/s cable line) but its like its capped at 150kb/s =/


----------



## Hueristic

I think you may want to start a Bug list in the initial thread. It's the proper thing.


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
I think you may want to start a Bug list in the initial thread. It's the proper thing.









I prefer to just not have any bugs.


----------



## tonyhague

did I set the timezone thing wrong (twice)?
I live in the UK, so GMT








set 1st ti,e to gmt and the time showed wrong, second time to GB and it's still wrong....

screen, on load, had a cd rom error which needs clicking out of (so image can't be used standalone on bootup)
I guess "entering M.D" means it's working.....10 mins an nothing since...?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
I prefer to just not have any bugs.

















As we all do! But, It's good to let people know ahead of time they may encounter one.


----------



## error10

OK, some bugs fixed:

No longer displays a message about tail: No files remaining on first boot.
No longer asks if the local time is UTC or localtime.
VM restarts after setting time zone to ensure the clock is correct.
VM was running out of memory on some work units due to swap space being off. Swap is now on and VM memory has been increased slightly.
IP address is now displayed on screen.
VM now automatically restarts the [email protected] client if it crashes or hangs in most circumstances.

I think that covers everything that's been reported.


----------



## Mikecdm

I d/l the updated version and winrar says the file is corrupt. When I tried to open it, vmware says OCN [email protected] is missing.


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mikecdm* 
I d/l the updated version and winrar says the file is corrupt. When I tried to open it, vmware says OCN [email protected] is missing.

How bizarre, my ZIP file here has a bad CRC for the .vmdk file! I have no idea how that happened. I'll make a new upload ASAP. It'll take about 10 minutes.


----------



## error10

OK, here's the fixed .zip file. Sorry about that.


----------



## Mikecdm

Thank you sir, it works now. But why do simple things never work well for me? I'm still trying to get it to work properly. I extract to copies, changing one of the files names before extracting the second. I have tried countless times to get it work and I can't get both to work properly at the same time. The screen just turns black on one of the consoles, and doesn't do anything.

Then on the other it asks for a folding login, and pass. Nothing that I try works.


----------



## tonyhague

I don't know if I'm the best, or worst to test (I am clueless with linux!)..
...anyway..
version 3.
1st boot cd error, then black screen
reboot the vm, timezone choice + username
asking for username + password, but alt-F7 (as stated) brings up the 'entering MD' bit, only been up a couple of minutes, so hopefully thins time I'll see something happening, though the vm is not showing up on my router (the other ocn vm does)
cpu usage suggests something's happening, about 50% spread over all 4 cores.

oh...and fahmon??

Keep up the good work, its getting there


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tonyhague*


I don't know if I'm the best, or worst to test (I am clueless with linux!)..
...anyway..
version 3.
1st boot cd error, then black screen
reboot the vm, timezone choice + username
asking for username + password, but alt-F7 (as stated) brings up the 'entering MD' bit, only been up a couple of minutes, so hopefully thins time I'll see something happening, though the vm is not showing up on my router (the other ocn vm does)
cpu usage suggests something's happening, about 50% spread over all 4 cores.

oh...and fahmon??

Keep up the good work, its getting there










Sounds like the VM is crunching a WU just fine, though I don't know what's going on with your second VM.

As for fahmon, what happened when you tried to set it up? It should be working.


----------



## pun3D

I will be trying this in a few mins I got my e2180 to 3.24 ghz and hoping to get 3k ppd out of it with this.


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pun3D*


I will be trying this in a few mins I got my e2180 to 3.24 ghz and hoping to get 3k ppd out of it with this.


If my experience (with an E2180 and a E2200) is any guide, you can probably expect 2100-2500 PPD.


----------



## pun3D

I keep getting a This host does not support Vt.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tonyhague*


I don't know if I'm the best, or worst to test (I am clueless with linux!).....


The Best!









Your the exact person he is makeing this for. When all bugs are Ironed out I'm going to give it a go. Me is Linux DumDum!


----------



## Mikecdm

Well I think I finally got it. Through a lot of trial and error I think that it's working almost perfect. I just need to figure out how to get fahmon to work.

I'm not completely sure, but am I supposed to set affinity so that two cores are used per instance of vm? Task manager shows cpu usage between 40-50% for each one.


----------



## pun3D

Here is what I get.


----------



## G-Byte

Hiya pun,

Just a suggestion pun, but you might want to make that path a bit shorter. Like make a folder on the root of any drive and name it Virtual Machine then setup Vmware to look there for any os's. I haven't checked this out yet but I tried one and got the same errors as everyone else. I will try this when I get my x3 this month and run it on 2cores.


----------



## pun3D

I'm gonna try it on my sig rig now.


----------



## tonyhague

7% of 1st WU done, about 11 mins/% (stock cpu)
as to settiing up fahmon...i don't know the ip or folder for the vm..

ah...6%-7% 14.5 mins...but i was shopping on ebay







(another 8800gt based PC for xmas day, that'll be 2x8800gt +1x9800gtx























I won't be trying 2xvm until...er..later


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pun3D*


I keep getting a This host does not support Vt.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *pun3D*


Here is what I get.


You probably disabled virtualization in your BIOS. Go back and re-enable it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*


Well I think I finally got it. Through a lot of trial and error I think that it's working almost perfect. I just need to figure out how to get fahmon to work.

I'm not completely sure, but am I supposed to set affinity so that two cores are used per instance of vm? Task manager shows cpu usage between 40-50% for each one.


Good start and you look like you're on track to pick up 5000PPD or more. You can set affinity on the VMware processes and this might gain you another 50-100PPD.

For fahmon, just go to \\\\<ip address>\\folding\\ username folding, password folding. If it isn't working, try browsing to it in Explorer and see if it gives you an error message (and post it!).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tonyhague*


7% of 1st WU done, about 11 mins/% (stock cpu)
as to settiing up fahmon...i don't know the ip or folder for the vm..

ah...6%-7% 14.5 mins...but i was shopping on ebay







(another 8800gt based PC for xmas day, that'll be 2x8800gt +1x9800gtx























I won't be trying 2xvm until...er..later


See above. Go back to the Alt+F1 console where it printed the IP address.


----------



## pun3D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


You probably disabled virtualization in your BIOS. Go back and re-enable it.


Ok Ill take a look into that later. I have it running on my sig rig put I am stuck at the folding login. I have tried my system pw and my passkey.


----------



## tonyhague

alt-f1 "welcome to linux 2.6.24.5"
foldin login:
password...

????

getting there


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pun3D* 
Ok Ill take a look into that later. I have it running on my sig rig put I am stuck at the folding login. I have tried my system pw and my passkey.

That's just the standard Linux login prompt. (Username and password were listed several places above, including the OP, and the post you just replied to.) Goto the Alt+F7 console to see if [email protected] is running.


----------



## pun3D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tonyhague* 
alt-f1 "welcome to linux 2.6.24.5"
foldin login:
password...

????

getting there









Yea thats where I am too.


----------



## pun3D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
That's just the standard Linux login prompt. (Username and password were listed several places above, including the OP, and the post you just replied to.) Goto the Alt+F7 console to see if [email protected] is running.

Yeap I hit alt + f7 and so far so good. Sweet.


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
Good start and you look like you're on track to pick up 5000PPD or more. You can set affinity on the VMware processes and this might gain you another 50-100PPD.

For fahmon, just go to \\<ip address>folding username folding, password folding. If it isn't working, try browsing to it in Explorer and see if it gives you an error message (and post it!).









5000ppd sounds really good, a lot better than the 2-3k ppd I'm getting with windows smp.

I don't know what username and password you mean. When I was setting it up I got to a part where it said to enter login and pass and I didn't know what it was. I tried all sorts of different things and nothing worked. Then I pushed alt+f7 and it skipped that part and started d/l wu.


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mikecdm* 
5000ppd sounds really good, a lot better than the 2-3k ppd I'm getting with windows smp.

I don't know what username and password you mean. When I was setting it up I got to a part where it said to enter login and pass and I didn't know what it was. I tried all sorts of different things and nothing worked. Then I pushed alt+f7 and it skipped that part and started d/l wu.

You mean like the screenshot on the OP? That's your [email protected] information. Have you done folding before? If so, then you probably picked a username to which to credit your work units. The passkey is entirely optional, but a few people use them. It requires setup with Stanford. I forget the URL offhand.


----------



## pun3D

Takes about 12 mins per % for me not to bad. Gonna work on getting a 2nd one setup.


----------



## Mikecdm

That part of the steps I did correct, I entered my folding name "Mikecdm." It was later on in the process, where it's all black and has white letters.

I think I figured it out though. Reading some more through this thread I came to realize that you made it to where the folding login is "folding" and the pass is "folding". Thats what tricked me.

But on the bright side I got it to work. For now it seems that everything is working perfect. Fahmon works too. I was just wondering if I can close the vm windows and will it still run?

Thanks again for your help, dedication to folding, and helping us folding noobs improve our ppd.










One more thing, where it shows my user name in fahman, in one I spelled my name "Mikecdm" and in the other its "MIkecdm". Is it case sensitive?


----------



## rocklobsta1109

I have my vm ware player open and after all the setup it says ps 1% in both of the clients i have open. Can I assume that this ps 1% means that its actually working?? Oh and where do I go to see my ip so I can set this up with FAHmon


----------



## pun3D

Got 2 instances running on my computer now. Time to setup fahmon.


----------



## Pic0liter

Yes, it does mean that it is working. At the command line in the Linux vm, type

Code:



Code:


sudo ifconfig -a

. It will ask you for your password, and then display a whole bunch of information. In the section under where it says eth0, it will have your IP address.


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rocklobsta1109* 
I have my vm ware player open and after all the setup it says ps 1% in both of the clients i have open. Can I assume that this ps 1% means that its actually working?? Oh and where do I go to see my ip so I can set this up with FAHmon

It did too me, but after 2% was completed it started showing them correctly. It should have showed your ip when you were setting it up initially.


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mikecdm* 
That part of the steps I did correct, I entered my folding name "Mikecdm." It was later on in the process, where it's all black and has white letters.

I think I figured it out though. Reading some more through this thread I came to realize that you made it to where the folding login is "folding" and the pass is "folding". Thats what tricked me.

But on the bright side I got it to work. For now it seems that everything is working perfect. Fahmon works too. I was just wondering if I can close the vm windows and will it still run?

Thanks again for your help, dedication to folding, and helping us folding noobs improve our ppd.










One more thing, where it shows my user name in fahman, in one I spelled my name "Mikecdm" and in the other its "MIkecdm". Is it case sensitive?

I think it's case sensitive. Do this: Login as root with password folding, and then execute this command:
/etc/fah/scripts/setupfah
It will let you correct your username, and then restart [email protected] for you.

I'm going to make a revision to the VM to make it easier to reconfigure in the future.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rocklobsta1109* 
I have my vm ware player open and after all the setup it says ps 1% in both of the clients i have open. Can I assume that this ps 1% means that its actually working?? Oh and where do I go to see my ip so I can set this up with FAHmon

The a1 core always has a funny display when it first starts up. It's nothing to worry about; it's running fine. Go back to the Alt+F1 console to see your IP address.


----------



## rocklobsta1109

alt + f1 no longer shows my ip address because i messed with the login and password too much and its too far up the page to see anymore, is there a way to scroll back up the console window to view it again?


----------



## pun3D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rocklobsta1109* 
alt + f1 no longer shows my ip address because i messed with the login and password too much and its too far up the page to see anymore, is there a way to scroll back up the console window to view it again?

Yea I was jsut about to ask this. I have one ip and I cant see the other cause of all the login errors. But so far both instances are working.


----------



## rocklobsta1109

yeah same here Im just really wanting to get Fahmon setup with this, any guidance as far as FAHmon setup with this would be greatly appreciated. I'm a VMware/FAHmon noob so I have no clue


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *rocklobsta1109* 
alt + f1 no longer shows my ip address because i messed with the login and password too much and its too far up the page to see anymore, is there a way to scroll back up the console window to view it again?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *pun3D* 
Yea I was jsut about to ask this. I have one ip and I cant see the other cause of all the login errors. But so far both instances are working.

You can login and type /sbin/ifconfig and it will show again.

This is another issue I'll fix in the next revision of the VM.


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
Your the exact person he is makeing this for. When all bugs are Ironed out I'm going to give it a go. Me is Linux DumDum!









I think at this point we're beyond bugs and moving into usability. Obviously what I think is EASY! doesn't quite correspond to everyone else's definition.














But we're getting there. I've got a good set of usability features to add now. Hopefully the next revision will be dumb enough for you.


----------



## pun3D

Ok Ill give that a try later. So in fahmon it shoud be \\\\myip\\folding\\pun3d?


----------



## GodofGrunts

O.O Wow error10. I'll look at this when I have my lappy back. We could use your help with our other linux + folding at home project. Your expertise would be greatly appreciated. See sig for link and I'll be starting it back up when I get back home from college. (Roughly 3 days)


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pun3D* 
Ok Ill give that a try later. So in fahmon it shoud be myipfoldingpun3d?

Just \\\\yourip\\folding\\

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GodofGrunts* 
O.O Wow error10. I'll look at this when I have my lappy back. We could use your help with our other linux + folding at home project. Your expertise would be greatly appreciated. See sig for link and I'll be starting it back up when I get back home from college. (Roughly 3 days)

Hey, I think I saw that thread once. I'll take another look.


----------



## pun3D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
Just youripfolding

Thanks for all your help error. Im getting about 14 mins per % on one. The other is just starting so well see on that one.


----------



## tonyhague

more like the image below, so I can't type the ifconfig bit

ok...rebooted the client..get 192.168.187.128 as the IP (all others on the domain are 192.168.1.x) added //address//folding/ and same with \\\\, no joy









the logon details are black console screen, just below the IP address from alt-f1


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pun3D* 
Thanks for all your help error. Im getting about 14 mins per % on one. The other is just starting so well see on that one.

Not bad for an AMD chip.









Is your backup rig that E2180? It won't run on that CPU since it doesn't support virtualization.


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tonyhague*


more like the image below, so I can't type the ifconfig bit

ok...rebooted the client..get 192.168.187.128 as the IP (all others on the domain are 192.168.1.x) added //address//folding/ and same with \\, no joy









the logon details are black console screen, just below the IP address from alt-f1


I found that the login info is:
longin = folding
pass = folding

Its in the first post, but a little misleading.


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tonyhague*


more like the image below, so I can't type the ifconfig bit

ok...rebooted the client..get 192.168.187.128 as the IP (all others on the domain are 192.168.1.x) added //address//folding/ and same with \\, no joy









the logon details are black console screen, just below the IP address from alt-f1


The username is folding and the password is folding.


----------



## pun3D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


Not bad for an AMD chip.









Is your backup rig that E2180? It won't run on that CPU since it doesn't support virtualization.


Ah man that sux. Oh well I could still windows smp on it (i hope). And yes the e2180 is in my dedicated rig.

Thanks for all your help once again.


----------



## tonyhague

...also to add to the OP...
when 1st running the client..questioned "is this copied or moved", i went for moved


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tonyhague*


...also to add to the OP...
when 1st running the client..questioned "is this copied or moved", i went for moved


I don't think it matters which one you select.


----------



## pun3D

14 mins on one instance 13 on the 2nd.


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tonyhague*


...also to add to the OP...
when 1st running the client..questioned "is this copied or moved", i went for moved


The correct answer is "Copied" though I don't think it matters a whole lot. I'll update the OP.


----------



## pun3D

It also only took away 300 ppd from my 4870x2 not to bad at all. Ill lose 300ppd for 4000 ppd =].


----------



## tonyhague

ah..i moved...but its working...still no fahmon...


----------



## rocklobsta1109

ok i got my ip and put \\\\ipaddress\\folding\\ into fahmon and its still N/A does it take some time for it to report to FAHmon? or should it report it immediately when i get it right


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


The correct answer is "Copied" though I don't think it matters a whole lot. I'll update the OP.


I've used both before and it hasn't made a difference, from what I could see.


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rocklobsta1109*


ok i got my ip and put ipaddressfolding into fahmon and its still N/A does it take some time for it to report to FAHmon? or should it report it immediately when i get it right


what I did to get it to show up in fahmon was to only write down \\\\ipaddress\\

then I clicked on it and a little window came up asking me to login, then I typed folding for login and pass and it went to where the files were. I exited the window and went back to fahmon and edited the location and this time I put \\\\ipaddress\\folding\\

Thats how it worked for me.


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tonyhague*


ah..i moved...but its working...still no fahmon...










What error do you get? Try opening it up in an explorer window and see what happens.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rocklobsta1109*


ok i got my ip and put \\ipaddressfolding into fahmon and its still N/A does it take some time for it to report to FAHmon? or should it report it immediately when i get it right


It should report immediately. Try opening it up in an explorer window and see what happens.


----------



## rocklobsta1109

thanks error10 and mikecdm, got it working like a charm now! one more question and then im done... what does a yellow box beside the client in FAHmon mean? my gpu2 client has a green box beside it and its kicking along just great


----------



## tonyhague

Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at 192.168.187.128


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rocklobsta1109*


thanks error10 and mikecdm, got it working like a charm now! one more question and then im done... what does a yellow box beside the client in FAHmon mean? my gpu2 client has a green box beside it and its kicking along just great


It means it's running but Fahmon hasn't seen 3 frames yet. It'll turn green shortly.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tonyhague*


Firefox can't establish a connection to the server at 192.168.187.128


Firefox? I said Windows explorer! I think...


----------



## rocklobsta1109

ugghhh 18min per percent complete soo slooww, my quads at 3.2 as well, I was hopin for maybe closer to the 10min range.


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rocklobsta1109*


ugghhh 18min per percent complete soo slooww, my quads at 3.2 as well, I was hopin for maybe closer to the 10min range.


Either something has to be wrong or you need to overclock it more. I'm doing them under 9min, but my quad is at 3.6ghz.


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rocklobsta1109*


ugghhh 18min per percent complete soo slooww, my quads at 3.2 as well, I was hopin for maybe closer to the 10min range.


The a1 cores run slower than the a2 cores, not too big a deal. Probably about 90% of the WUs are a2 cores. Wait for the next one


----------



## murderbymodem

Hmm, it keeps giving me Login Incorrect.


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Redmist*


Hmm, it keeps giving me Login Incorrect.


Did you type "folding" correctly?


----------



## Bal3Wolf

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
It works for me. BalWolf's version did not. Enough?









Actually I know this version probably still has problems so I want to hear about those.

Ya i stoped updating my copy months ago when i stoped folding on my cpu. Nice work get more users to fold for ocn on the faster linux client.


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bal3Wolf* 
Ya i stoped updating my copy months ago when i stoped folding on my cpu. Nice work get more users to fold for ocn on the faster linux client.

Sorry to hear that. You know, I've got this nice VMware appliance which you can use to get another 5000 PPD..â€¦


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
Sorry to hear that. You know, I've got this nice VMware appliance which you can use to get another 5000 PPD..â€¦









You should be able to get more than that. I'm getting ~6400ppd at 3.4Ghz on his old client.


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
I suppose. Whats the RAM usage on it?

It's set to 448MB. I originally had it at 384MB (which is about the same as that appliance) but the work units ran slower and occasionally crashed since it had to swap out too much. I'd like to cut it down but between Samba and the [email protected] core itself, they eat a lot of RAM.

Eventually I'd like to get the RAM down to 256MB, but I don't think I can do that without cutting out the ability to use FahMon on it.


----------



## pun3D

For some reason my one is working just fine but the other one the folding keeps restarting has happened 3 times.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
It's set to 448MB. I originally had it at 384MB (which is about the same as that appliance) but the work units ran slower and occasionally crashed since it had to swap out too much. I'd like to cut it down but between Samba and the [email protected] core itself, they eat a lot of RAM.

Eventually I'd like to get the RAM down to 256MB, but I don't think I can do that without cutting out the ability to use FahMon on it.

Okay, thanks.


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pun3D* 
For some reason my one is working just fine but the other one the folding keeps restarting has happened 3 times.

What do you mean? What exactly is going on?


----------



## pun3D

Well I had both running when I left. The first is doing fine and is at 25%. The 2nd one when I left was at 3% I came home and it was at entering M.D. The folding client restarted. So I was like w.e and let it keep going. It went to like 3% and restarted again. Now its at 3% and going so I will get back to you if it restarts again.


----------



## Mikecdm

Its doing great now for me, I'm just wondering if I can close the vm windows and keep running fah, or will it stop.

I nearly trippled my ppd compared to windows smp


----------



## pun3D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*


Its doing great now for me, I'm just wondering if I can close the vm windows and keep running fah, or will it stop.

I nearly trippled my ppd compared to windows smp











Damn I wish my 9850 could put those numbers up. How long is it for you per percent? I havent tried to configure my fahmon yet.


----------



## pun3D

The folding client restarted again on my 2nd instance. At least its running from the last check point. I dont know whats wrong cause I cant scroll up.


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pun3D* 
Damn I wish my 9850 could put those numbers up. How long is it for you per percent? I havent tried to configure my fahmon yet.

It was under 9min per % last time I checked.


----------



## pun3D

nice not to far behind at 13.


----------



## Xecuter2

Thanks a lot for this







downloading now.


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pun3D* 
Well I had both running when I left. The first is doing fine and is at 25%. The 2nd one when I left was at 3% I came home and it was at entering M.D. The folding client restarted. So I was like w.e and let it keep going. It went to like 3% and restarted again. Now its at 3% and going so I will get back to you if it restarts again.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *pun3D* 
The folding client restarted again on my 2nd instance. At least its running from the last check point. I dont know whats wrong cause I cant scroll up.

You've probably got a bad work unit.

Use Shift-PgUp and Shift-PgDn to scroll back and forth, or just look in FahMon.


----------



## tonyhague

if i open an IP address in windows explorer, it opens automatically in my default client. the other VM showed up on my router as a machine (and was assigned and IP accordingly via dhcp) this one has net access (to download the WU) but no dhcp assigned ip address


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*


I nearly trippled my ppd compared to windows smp


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*












You should wait for my next revision (I'll work on it tonight). It's not quite ready for YOU yet.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
You should wait for my next revision (I'll work on it tonight). It's not quite ready for YOU yet.








































NOTHING is ever Foolproof, As Fools are soo Ingenious!


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*
































NOTHING is ever Foolproof, As Fools are soo Ingenious!


Yeah, I am re-learning that.


----------



## pun3D

Well my one instance has run and completed with out a hitch.

The second keeps getting.

Shutdown requested by user. Exiting.***** Got a SIGTERM signal (15)
Killing all core threads.

I have had this about 7 times over the night.


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pun3D*


Well my one instance has run and completed with out a hitch.

The second keeps getting.

Shutdown requested by user. Exiting.***** Got a SIGTERM signal (15)
Killing all core threads.

I have had this about 7 times over the night.


That doesn't tell me anything, what comes before that?


----------



## pun3D

Completed 90000 out of 250000 steps 36%

[email protected] Core Shutdown: INTERRUPTED
CoreStatus = 66 (102)
+ Shutdown requested by user. Exiting.***** Got a SIGTERM signal (15)
Killing all core threads.

[email protected] Client Shutdown.

In my screen I have had this 3 times.


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pun3D*


Completed 90000 out of 250000 steps 36%

[email protected] Core Shutdown: INTERRUPTED
CoreStatus = 66 (102)
+ Shutdown requested by user. Exiting.***** Got a SIGTERM signal (15)
Killing all core threads.

[email protected] Client Shutdown.

In my screen I have had this 3 times.


Looks like you got a bad work unit. I put qfix in the VM so if you already know how to submit the partial work, then go for it. I need to write a script to do this automagically.

If you can't figure out how to submit the partial WU, you can just delete the queue.dat and work directory.


----------



## pun3D

Ok Ill give it a try. I also cant get fahmon to work with the this. I did \\\\myip\\folding. Even when I go try to get to them on ie it cant find em.


----------



## murderbymodem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


Did you type "folding" correctly?




















Attachment 90761


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Redmist* 









Attachment 90761









It looks like your VM didn't get an IP address for some reason. Try making a new one from the zip file.


----------



## tonyhague

running 2 vms now...suddenly the 1st one is recognised in fahmon, the second isn't...*** is that all about?

not sure how i managed it...but local time is 12.50pm, vm1=17:50, vm2=14:50


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tonyhague*


running 2 vms now...suddenly the 1st one is recognised in fahmon, the second isn't...*** is that all about?

not sure how i managed it...but local time is 12.50pm, vm1=17:50, vm2=14:50


Well you're making progress.

There's sometimes slight variations in work units which would cause them to run faster or slower than others. Or it could be that you're running something CPU intensive aside from folding which is dragging one of them down.


----------



## tonyhague

those numbers were the time reported....









FAILURE..
fah log attached (VM1) stopped, reset and reboot not fixed it, i will re-extract the vm and try again, of course

[15:22:46] Completed 232500 out of 250000 steps (93%)
[15:25:29] - Autosending finished units...
[15:25:29] Trying to send all finished work units
[15:25:29] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[15:25:29] - Autosend completed
[15:37:41] Completed 235000 out of 250000 steps (94%)
[15:52:37] Completed 237500 out of 250000 steps (95%)
[16:07:32] Completed 240000 out of 250000 steps (96%)
[16:22:22] Completed 242500 out of 250000 steps (97%)
[16:37:08] Completed 245000 out of 250000 steps (98%)
[16:51:54] Completed 247500 out of 250000 steps (99%)
[17:06:44] Completed 250000 out of 250000 steps (100%)
[17:07:48] 
[17:07:48] Finished Work Unit:
[17:07:48] - Reading up to 21122496 from "work/wudata_01.trr": Read 21122496
[17:07:52] trr file hash check passed.
[17:07:53] - Reading up to 4499072 from "work/wudata_01.xtc": Read 4499072
[17:07:53] xtc file hash check passed.
[17:07:53] edr file hash check passed.
[17:07:53] logfile size: 192849
[17:07:53] Leaving Run
[17:07:57] - Writing 26185681 bytes of core data to disk...
[17:08:01] ... Done.
[17:08:07] - Shutting down core
[17:08:07] 
[17:08:07] [email protected] Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT

--- Opening Log file [December 16 15:31:35]

# SMP Client ################################################## ################
################################################## #############################

[email protected] Client Version 6.02

http://folding.stanford.edu

################################################## #############################
################################################## #############################

Launch directory: /home/folding
Executable: /home/folding/fah6
Arguments: -smp -verbosity 9 -forceasm

Warning:
By using the -forceasm flag, you are overriding
safeguards in the program. If you did not intend to
do this, please restart the program without -forceasm.
If work units are not completing fully (and particularly
if your machine is overclocked), then please discontinue
use of the flag.

[15:31:35] - Ask before connecting: No
[15:31:35] - User name: tonyhague (Team 37726)
[15:31:35] - User ID: 628B1E902879A28E
[15:31:35] - Machine ID: 1
[15:31:35] 
[15:31:35] Loaded queue successfully.
[15:31:35] - Autosending finished units...
[15:31:35] Trying to send all finished work units
[15:31:35] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[15:31:35] - Autosend completed
[15:31:35] 
[15:31:35] + Processing work unit
[15:31:35] Core required: FahCore_a2.exe
[15:31:35] Core found.
[15:31:35] Working on Unit 01 [December 16 15:31:35]
[15:31:35] + Working ...
[15:31:35] - Calling './mpiexec -np 4 -host 127.0.0.1 ./FahCore_a2.exe -dir work/ -suffix 01 -priority 96 -checkpoint 5 -forceasm -verbose -lifeline 2592 -version 602'

[15:31:36] 
[15:31:36] *------------------------------*
[15:31:36] [email protected] Gromacs SMP Core
[15:31:36] Version 2.01 (Wed Aug 13 13:11:25 PDT 2008)
[15:31:36] 
[15:31:36] Preparing to commence simulation
[15:31:36] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[15:31:36] y forced on.
[15:31:36] - Not checking prior termination.
[15:31:36] 
[15:31:36] Project: 0 (Run 0, Clone 0, Gen 0)
[15:31:36] 
[15:31:36] Error: Could not write local file. Exiting.
[15:31:36] - Shutting down core
[15:31:45] Exiting.
[15:31:45] - Shutting down core

--- Opening Log file [December 16 16:59:27]

more of the same....

Leaving the machine running for an other hour or 2 incase someone wants any info from the VM (I'll need step by step instructions







)


----------



## mortimersnerd

whats the folding login and pw?


----------



## pun3D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


whats the folding login and pw?


Folding for both.


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd*


whats the folding login and pw?


I know this was in the original post. I just looked to make sure. Something may be wrong with my writing if you weren't able to find it. Please tell me how I can improve it.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
I know this was in the original post. I just looked to make sure. Something may be wrong with my writing if you weren't able to find it. Please tell me how I can improve it.

Not having the username and pw in the middle of a paragraph would make it easier to find.


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
Not having the username and pw in the middle of a paragraph would make it easier to find.

That's it! I was assuming people would actually read it.







I should know better by now.

I'll go rewrite the thing later. Right now I have to exit the dungeon and go into the Big Room...


----------



## Mikecdm

I read through it the first time before I did anything and the password part kind of flew by me. It took a while of reading through posts and re-reading the op to find that it did in fact say the pass and login.

I think it'd be easier if you just put it as

Log-in = folding
pass = folding

The entire process is really easy, but it took me a while to get everything right. Maybe for you or someone who already understands a bit of folding, some of the steps are assumed to be known. Some are complete noobs and have no idea and they hope that the guide will spell things out step for step.

I re-downloaded the thing several times before I got it to work correctly.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*


I read through it the first time before I did anything and the password part kind of flew by me. It took a while of reading through posts and re-reading the op to find that it did in fact say the pass and login.

I think it'd be easier if you just put it as

Log-in = folding
pass = folding


Exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## rpm666

OK, I got my timezone in - it restarts, scrolls really fast, goes to a blank black screen....

Taking up 99% CPU usage. Unable to do anything within the blank black window.

No ALT+ anything. No login..pass...username...blank.


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rpm666*


OK, I got my timezone in - it restarts, scrolls really fast, goes to a blank black screen....

Taking up 99% CPU usage. Unable to do anything within the blank black window.

No ALT+ anything. No login..pass...username...blank.


And it stays blank when you press a key?


----------



## rpm666

Yeah, tried restarting it again, same thing.

Rebooted host, same thing.

Once I get my timezone in it will only bring me to this blank screen.

Tried selecting Tijuana this time to see if maybe it just didnt like central time. No change. Now it just loads to a blank screen.


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rpm666*


Yeah, tried restarting it again, same thing.

Rebooted host, same thing.

Once I get my timezone in it will only bring me to this blank screen.

Tried selecting Tijuana this time to see if maybe it just didnt like central time. No change. Now it just loads to a blank screen.


Bizarre, will you please zip up a copy of that virtual machine, upload it somewhere and PM me where I can find it? Thanks.


----------



## rpm666

I think I just got it to work.

I don't know how, but I think it's working.

We'll see in a few minutes.


----------



## error10

OK, well if it's working then we'll leave it at that.


----------



## Mikecdm

that happened to me a few times, it would just turn blank and then sometimes it would load fah.

Now that I have it running it turns blank, but I click in the box and hit alt+tab and then stuff shows up.


----------



## error10

All right I think I know what's going on there and I'll put in a change which should hopefully fix it.


----------



## pun3D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*


that happened to me a few times, it would just turn blank and then sometimes it would load fah.

Now that I have it running it turns blank, but I click in the box and hit alt+tab and then stuff shows up.


Yea that happens to me too no big deal. But for the life of my computer I cannot run 2 instances. First I was getting one error now the one is just timing out. Taking to long for the %. But the one that does work is getting 12 mins a percent. I will post what is going on in depth later. I'm on my laptop and getting ready to sleep.


----------



## GodofGrunts

Man I want to try this.... Can't wait till I can use my lappy again.


----------



## Pic0liter

Can't you try this under XP 64 on your sig rig GodofGrunts?


----------



## gobalr

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rpm666*


OK, I got my timezone in - it restarts, scrolls really fast, goes to a blank black screen....

Taking up 99% CPU usage. Unable to do anything within the blank black window.

No ALT+ anything. No login..pass...username...blank.


Are you by any chance running the GPU2 client? I had the same problem when I had the GPU2 client running before I started the virtual machine. Now I just start the VM and wait for a min or two, and then start the GPU2.


----------



## tonyhague

my gpu client starts at startup, i open the vmware clients afterwards, so it shouldn't be the issue


----------



## Hueristic

I currently run 2 UNI clients on my HTPC (PIII-800) each client gets between 45-75ppd. Will it be worth the effort to set this up?


----------



## Pic0liter

No. You have to have a recent Dual Core or faster for it to complete the WUs by the deadlines. SMP WUs have much shorter deadlines, so your computer wouldn't ever complete the WUs on time.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pic0liter*


No. You have to have a recent Dual Core or faster for it to complete the WUs by the deadlines. SMP WUs have much shorter deadlines, so your computer wouldn't ever complete the WUs on time.


I had SMP running on that system when it first came out.


----------



## Pic0liter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


I had SMP running on that system when it first came out.










Is your HTPC a dual Pentium 3? I thought that was what you were saying about PIII-800. The current SMP client wouldn't be able to complete the WUs by the deadline on a dual Pentium 3 setup.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pic0liter*


Is your HTPC a dual Pentium 3?











Quote:



The current SMP client wouldn't be able to complete the WUs by the deadline on a dual Pentium 3 setup.


----------



## error10

True. I can just barely complete SMP WUs by deadline on an AMD X2 (laptop) at 1.9GHz. It's not even worth folding.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
True. I can just barely complete SMP WUs by deadline on an AMD X2 (laptop) at 1.9GHz. It's not even worth folding.





































:swearing:


----------



## underdog1425

Im running XP 32bit....how do I make this work under that condition? It tells me that it needs a 64bit system


----------



## tonyhague

underdog, upgrade to vista64, then it will work (2 instances on your quad+gpu2 on the 9800 and you should be around 10,000ppd!), but it never will under xp32


----------



## mortimersnerd

I have it running now, just one VM for now. The performance is very close to the Ubuntu version. Right now I'm getting 9:02/% on the 2672WU @3.4Ghz

The only issue is the ram usage. I commonly run out of RAM, even without the VM running.


----------



## error10

Holy moly, you have 8GB of RAM, what else are you running?! (The VM is set to 448MB.)


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
Holy moly, you have 8GB of RAM, what else are you running?! (The VM is set to 448MB.)

Adobe Premiere..... Uncompressed HD is not fun...
I'm getting about 2-3 sec/% faster than the Ubuntu right now, not sure if it was the same WU though. Overall, I'm impressed. I will just pause the machines when I need the RAM. Thats whats nice about VMs.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mortimersnerd* 
I commonly run out of RAM, even without the VM running.
























Hoe the Heck *edited* do you run outta 8gigs!!!


----------



## error10

I haven't managed to run out of 8 gigs yet, but I've come pretty close.


----------



## wierdo124

Can you host it at another site (ie: Rapidshare)? because i can't download from MegaUpload...don't get a download link


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
I haven't managed to run out of 8 gigs yet, but I've come pretty close.

WHen working with uncompressed HD video, its not that difficult. Adobe isnt the most efficient with their resources either.

On topic, I cna get a second VM to run. I try to start the machine but it doesn't do anything.


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
Can you host it at another site (ie: Rapidshare)? because i can't download from MegaUpload...don't get a download link

Here you go.


----------



## error10

Ya beat me to it.

What's going on with the second virtual machine?


----------



## mortimersnerd

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
Ya beat me to it.

What's going on with the second virtual machine?

Might want to edit the OP with the fast DL link.

It won't load. I think its an issue with VMware. I unpacked the .zip again and experienced the same issue, yet the first VM still works. If I don't find the issue, I will call tech support tomorrow.


----------



## GodofGrunts

It worked for me!









Just a little more info, what Linux did you build this off of?

Why is ifconfig disabled in the folding user? I needed it for FAHmon. I just log in as root and did it, but it's a convenience thing.

Is there a package manager?


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GodofGrunts*


It worked for me!









Just a little more info, what Linux did you build this off of?

Why is ifconfig disabled in the folding user? I needed it for FAHmon. I just log in as root and did it, but it's a convenience thing.

Is there a package manager?


It's built on slamd64 (didn't you see the boot logo?) the 64-bit port of Slackware.

ifconfig isn't disabled for the folding user, it just isn't in the user's PATH. And in any case, the VM displays the IP address on screen when it starts up.

And, well, based on Slackware, it's debatable whether what it has qualifies as a package manager.







In any case the VM was built to fold and nothing else. I stripped out almost as much as I could get away with.


----------



## mortimersnerd

I was running the client and then it freeze/crashed. It didn't show up on the network and I could view it in VMware. I restarted it and then it did this:


----------



## error10

Well that's a nice crash. Try deleting the work unit.


----------



## wannabe_OC

"FINALLY made EASY"

Not yet...


----------



## tonyhague

^ but getting close, I've got 2 instances working right now, far fewer steps than the other linux image, just some teething troubles.


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wannabe_OC*


"FINALLY made EASY"

Not yet...


Will you buy "EASIER"?


----------



## JTD92

You use VMware Player 2.0 to virtualize Untangle right?


----------



## tonyhague

for those (unless it's just me) getting random hangs, repeated reboots of the VM seems to sort it out.


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tonyhague* 
for those (unless it's just me) getting random hangs, repeated reboots of the VM seems to sort it out.

This seems to be the case. I'm still trying to figure out why, though as long as it eventually starts working, I won't complain too much.


----------



## tonyhague

^ I don't know if it will help, but most, if not all, of the times that hang or fail, the vm time is very different to local

edit...are we still on build 2.0? might be worth putting a version number on the OP if there's another build


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tonyhague*


^ I don't know if it will help, but most, if not all, of the times that hang or fail, the vm time is very different to local

edit...are we still on build 2.0? might be worth putting a version number on the OP if there's another build


I want to know why that is. The VM time should be exactly the same as local time, assuming you set the timezone correctly! (Hint: GMT/UTC is NOT correct even if you live in the UK.)

Yep there hasn't been a build update yet. I've been busy.


----------



## tonyhague

I set time on both VMs to GB (I think) time seems to usually match local time (no idea how to get the vm to report the time, so going by time reported by alt-f7, or fahmon (now working...that was 'odd'). If i did know how to login (folding folding!) at the alt-f1 screen, then I'd lose the IP page...which is how I find out which machine has crashed...
be aware you are dealing with people (or at least me) with NO linux knowledge, but plenty of MS/OS (from msdos upwards).
You mentioned earlier someone archiving a crashed vm and uploading it, the random nature of the reboots fixing it would make this pointless (I think) but if you feel differently I'll send up the next one (to somewhere)


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tonyhague*


I set time on both VMs to GB (I think) time seems to usually match local time (no idea how to get the vm to report the time, so going by time reported by alt-f7, or fahmon (now working...that was 'odd'). If i did know how to login (folding folding!) at the alt-f1 screen, then I'd lose the IP page...which is how I find out which machine has crashed...
be aware you are dealing with people (or at least me) with NO linux knowledge, but plenty of MS/OS (from msdos upwards).
You mentioned earlier someone archiving a crashed vm and uploading it, the random nature of the reboots fixing it would make this pointless (I think) but if you feel differently I'll send up the next one (to somewhere)


Right now I'm interested in getting a copy of a VM which goes immediately to black screen and can't be revived by any set of keystrokes.


----------



## G-Byte

is there any way to do some cpu limiting? right now I installed the 180.60 drivers and my gpu's are doing pretty good. so I got this vmware running now on both cores and my temps are 55C and usage is almost 100%. I've tried to limit the priority but...


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*


is there any way to do some cpu limiting? right now I installed the 180.60 drivers and my gpu's are doing pretty good. so I got this vmware running now on both cores and my temps are 55C and usage is almost 100%. I've tried to limit the priority but...


Almost 100% is about where it should be. And what's wrong with 55C?

Unfortunately VMware Player doesn't seem to allow you to reset its priority. It keeps changing it back to normal.


----------



## borito4

IM having a problem- I have tryed rebooting, recreating the VM from teh ZIP, but it either hangs on "Entering MD" or "Verified.........". Any ideas?


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *borito4* 
IM having a problem- I have tryed rebooting, recreating the VM from teh ZIP, but it either hangs on "Entering MD" or "Verified.........". Any ideas?

How long? "Entering M.D." means it's starting a new work unit! Give it 10-15 minutes, if you still haven't hit 1% then maybe you have a problem.


----------



## borito4

I gave it ~5 minutes. I will try 15 this time. Should really be that slow on a q9450?


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *borito4*


I gave it ~5 minutes. I will try 15 this time. Should really be that slow on a q9450?


Depends. You may see anywhere from 8-11 minutes per frame on your chip, running on two cores.


----------



## borito4

Thanks for the help! Working now. I have it set to run on cores 2+3. Now what exact steps do i need to add it to Fahmon? I have both a laptop and a desktop running GPU2 and 1 of these, so how do i get Fahmon to show the linux clients first, then how to get the settings over my network?


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *borito4* 
Thanks for the help! Working now. I have it set to run on cores 2+3. Now what exact steps do i need to add it to Fahmon? I have both a laptop and a desktop running GPU2 and 1 of these, so how do i get Fahmon to show the linux clients first, then how to get the settings over my network?

Full directions are in the top post. In brief, add a new client, using \\\\<ip address>\\folding\\ as the directory.


----------



## borito4

I did both methods, and no luck at all. I have read the entire thread and still im trying to work on it. Thanks for being patient with me, but so far what you have done is awesome.

Is there any reason this would not run on a laptop with virtualization on and a t9500 proc @ 2.6?


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *borito4*


I did both methods, and no luck at all. I have read the entire thread and still im trying to work on it. Thanks for being patient with me, but so far what you have done is awesome.

Is there any reason this would not run on a laptop with virtualization on and a t9500 proc @ 2.6?


Really weird, exactly what did you put into fahmon? Maybe take a screenshot.

It should run fine on the T9500, BUT are you really going to leave your laptop running 24x7?


----------



## borito4

It wont be 24/7, but its on probably 18hrs aday (i multitask alot).
Heres what i have put in:
\\\\192.168.189.128\\folding\\

\\\\<192.168.189.128>\\folding\\

\\\\192.168.189.128\\folding\\

with 192.168.189.128 being the IP given to me


----------



## JadeMiner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *borito4*


Thanks for the help! Working now. I have it set to run on cores 2+3. Now what exact steps do i need to add it to Fahmon? I have both a laptop and a desktop running GPU2 and 1 of these, so how do i get Fahmon to show the linux clients first, then how to get the settings over my network?


I'll explain what I had to do after I respond to error10 here...

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


Full directions are in the top post. In brief, add a new client, using \\<ip address>folding as the directory.


That doesn't always work error10. What I had to do was add the \\\\<ip address>\\ <---and drop the folding. Once you add the ip address click the browse button ... Then click your ip address. It'll ask you for the login and password. Put in folding. folding. Then the actual folding folder will come into view. click on the folder. click ok. and you are good to go.

Error10. For some reason that folding folder is password protected in Fahmon. At least it was for me.


----------



## borito4

YAY it works! Allready at 2% (same thing my VM says).

Im getting ~11min /%. Seems kinda low but im doing we browsing etc, and i limited to cores 2-3.


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *borito4*


192.168.189.128folding


This is what you should eventually end up with, after . . .

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JadeMiner*


That doesn't always work error10. What I had to do was add the \\\\<ip address>\\ <---and drop the folding. Once you add the ip address click the browse button ... Then click your ip address. It'll ask you for the login and password. Put in folding. folding. Then the actual folding folder will come into view. click on the folder. click ok. and you are good to go.

Error10. For some reason that folding folder is password protected in Fahmon. At least it was for me.


REP+. I think you have found the solution for everybody having this problem.


----------



## Mikecdm

I found that out and told somebody how to do it on like the 5th page.

http://www.overclock.net/5098499-post75.html

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*


what I did to get it to show up in fahmon was to only write down ipaddress

then I clicked on it and a little window came up asking me to login, then I typed folding for login and pass and it went to where the files were. I exited the window and went back to fahmon and edited the location and this time I put ipaddressfolding

Thats how it worked for me.


----------



## borito4

Yeah that worked perfectly.

If i may make some suggestions:

Have 2 different versions (if its not to much trouble)
1 version with High-ram usage for those like me who have 8gb and can afford it
and a version with low ram for people with 2-4gb.

That is assuming that the amount of ram used makes any noticeable PPD difference.

+rep to teh both of ya.

@Mike

"I think I figured it out though. Reading some more through this thread I came to realize that you made it to where the folding login is "folding" and the pass is "folding". Thats what tricked me.

But on the bright side I got it to work. For now it seems that everything is working perfect. Fahmon works too. I was just wondering if I can close the vm windows and will it still run?

Thanks again for your help, dedication to folding, and helping us folding noobs improve our ppd.
"

Dont think that counts as telling everyone what to do.

Just got my first PPD:

Its reading 1956, Isnt that low for 3.5?


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *borito4*


@Mike

"I think I figured it out though. Reading some more through this thread I came to realize that you made it to where the folding login is "folding" and the pass is "folding". Thats what tricked me.

But on the bright side I got it to work. For now it seems that everything is working perfect. Fahmon works too. I was just wondering if I can close the vm windows and will it still run?

Thanks again for your help, dedication to folding, and helping us folding noobs improve our ppd.
"

Dont think that counts as telling everyone what to do.

Just got my first PPD:

Its reading 1956, Isnt that low for 3.5?


You picked the wrong place to quote me







It was actually in post 75 where I told someone how to get fahman to show correctly. I edited my last post to show this.

Also 1956 ppd is a little low unless you got one of them wu's that takes like 2 days. The credit it on it is over 3k and gives really low ppd since it takes so long to complete. The last one of those that I got was project 5102.


----------



## error10

Are you seeing a WU with "250001" steps? FahMon incorrectly reports these at half the actual PPD.

Which project # did you get? The 2665 project gets low PPD, but you should see these only rarely.

I'm going to guesstimate that you should wind up around 3000 PPD once you get to the next work unit.

The VM is set to use 448MB of RAM. This might be a problem for 2GB systems, but if I go much lower, the VM starts swapping and PPD drops significantly. I'm hoping to tune this for the next revision of the VM.


----------



## G-Byte

I keep on getting a write protected error, error10 hehehe


----------



## borito4

BUt would adding more ram to the VM improve PPD?
Also i have project 2669


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *borito4* 
BUt would adding more ram to the VM improve PPD?
Also i have project 2669

Not unless you want to run the giant 3840 point WUs (which this VM won't presently pick up). 448MB is plenty.

Also, 2669 in my experience also gets misreported in FahMon a bit. How fast is it going through frames?


----------



## borito4

ok its up to 3600 when i didnt set core affinity


----------



## borito4

Sorry for the DP, but the thing runs epicly slow on my laptop @ 2.6, so im not going to both. However it works great on my desktop. Much thanks and rep for this awesome job.


----------



## click here

i'm getting an error when I try and install VMWare. "Warning 25033. Failed to remove Windows logon customization (INSTALLED=). Please contact your administrator."

I am admin of this computer and I'm logged in as admin.


----------



## Linden

Outstanding! This is the way it should be.

Question: I got it running, but sorry guys, I want to run it for my team (been with them for 7 years). Where in this process do I enter my team number?


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Linden*


Outstanding! This is the way it should be.

Question: I got it running, but sorry guys, I want to run it for my team (been with them for 7 years). Where in this process do I enter my team number?


Go get somebody else's virtual machine!









Srsly. If you aren't going to fold for Team 37726 then I'll just say that you go manually edit the client.cfg file, and I'll leave it at that.


----------



## click here

error can you help me?


----------



## Linden

Quote:



Go get somebody else's virtual machine!


So, team points are more important than the science? That's sad, truly sad. But then, maybe you have a sense of humor and I just fail to grasp it.


----------



## click here

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Linden*


So, team points are more important than the science? That's sad, truly sad. But then, maybe you have a sense of humor and I just fail to grasp it.


he had a smiley with a tongue sticking out. like this:









And its not like your not on a team. Your on one as well so obviously points matter some what to you. Why don't you just fold anonymously for the anonymous team?

i'm still having errors


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *click here*


i'm getting an error when I try and install VMWare. "Warning 25033. Failed to remove Windows logon customization (INSTALLED=). Please contact your administrator."

I am admin of this computer and I'm logged in as admin.


Check for VMware in Programs & Features, uninstall it if it is present there, reboot (even if it doesn't ask you to, or it wasn't there), and then reinstall it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Linden*


So, team points are more important than the science? That's sad, truly sad. But then, maybe you have a sense of humor and I just fail to grasp it.


Well I could ask you the same thing!


----------



## borito4

Guys play nice


----------



## zooterboy

I can see both sides of this. He's gone to considerable effort to develop this, there's no reason he should go out of his way to help people from other teams figure this out if they don't know. Of course, he COULD do it if he's so inclined, I just don't think he's obligated. (editing the config file is something that should be terribly easy to figure out if anyone's ever folded before...or research and find out on your own).

I'm going to try this out, Error, I know you've been working on this a while now from what I've read. Though I didn't have a great experience with vmware last time I was using it, I thought I'd give it a go again. (if nothing else, just to stay ahead of you





















)

rep+!


----------



## Linden

Quote:

He's gone to considerable effort to develop this
Indeed, and it's elegant in its simplicity and efficiency. Just the way software should be.

Quote:

I just don't think he's obligated
I completely agree - absolutely not obligated.

Quote:

Why don't you just fold anonymously for the anonymous team?
Maybe I will, but I can't edit this VM to show no team.








Quote:

Guys play nice
Best advice.

I wish team 37726 OCN the best.


----------



## zooterboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Linden* 
Indeed, and it's elegant in its simplicity and efficiency. Just the way software should be. I completely agree - absolutely not obligated.Maybe I will, but I can't edit this VM to show no team.







Best advice.

I wish team 37726 OCN the best.

You don't have to edit the VM, you just have to edit the config file, typically found within the ubuntu window in the Fah folder, which is in the Home folder.

oops.


----------



## h00chi3

I get passed the "I copied it," it loads the bios, then the screen goes black.


----------



## mega_option101

Quote:



Originally Posted by *h00chi3*


I get passed the "I copied it," it loads the bios, then the screen goes black.


Do you have VT enabled in the BIOS?


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *h00chi3*


I get passed the "I copied it," it loads the bios, then the screen goes black.


Just reboot the VM.

EDIT:

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mega_option101*


Do you have VT enabled in the BIOS?


Oh, wait, that's right, you do have to have Virtualization Technology enabled in the BIOS.


----------



## mega_option101

I am going to have to try this out on my folding rig


----------



## pun3D

After a fresh install of Vista so far both copies of the vmware i am running are going well. I have yet to set the affinity will i see a big difference if I set them to use 2 cores a peice? One is getting a percent in 16 mins the other 17mins. I have yet to OC my 9850 again.

I also got fahmon to work with these.

Great thing you have done error.


----------



## error10

I actually will recommend not setting affinity on them. You may lose 50 or 100 PPD but you'll gain in all the rest of your applications that you happen to be running while folding.


----------



## pun3D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
I actually will recommend not setting affinity on them. You may lose 50 or 100 PPD but you'll gain in all the rest of your applications that you happen to be running while folding.

Ok sounds good I'm getting 1700 from one and 1600 from the other. I cant wait to see how much better when I OC this to 2.9

Awesome at 2.9 I am getting close to 1800 ppd. 14 mins a percent. I will try to push it to 3.2 again when ever I crash or restart my rig.


----------



## pun3D

Is it a good idea to lower the priority on these? It is really fighting with my 4870x2.

EDIT: Oh well the 2nd one was erroring out on me like crazy. The one is getting me close to 2kppd.

And as soon as I type this my one errors out with a client core communications error: error 0x0


----------



## error10

Yes, it's a good idea to lower the priority. As soon as I figure out how. VMware Player doesn't like to lower its priority.


----------



## pun3D

Ok cool. Well all was going well I got to 20% now I am getting Timered checkpoint triggered every 5 mins. And can't get rid of it. I tried putting ./qfix in and it seems like it dos something but i still have the same wu.


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pun3D*


Ok cool. Well all was going well I got to 20% now I am getting Timered checkpoint triggered every 5 mins. And can't get rid of it. I tried putting ./qfix in and it seems like it dos something but i still have the same wu.


That's a normal message for some work units. It just means the WU is writing state data to disk in case it crashes or something. Some WUs print it, and some don't, but they all write the checkpoint data. You can ignore it.


----------



## pun3D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


That's a normal message for some work units. It just means the WU is writing state data to disk in case it crashes or something. Some WUs print it, and some don't, but they all write the checkpoint data. You can ignore it.


Ok cool man cuase I am not getting percent updates just those every 5 mins but task manager has it running at 50% so I wasnt sure. Hope everything works.

Tomororw I will try running 2 again.


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pun3D*


Ok cool man cuase I am not getting percent updates just those every 5 mins but task manager has it running at 50% so I wasnt sure. Hope everything works.

Tomororw I will try running 2 again.


Yep everything sounds fine! Except you probably got one of the rare slow _a1 core work units. Stanford always seems to give people this on the very first WU, then you get the decent _a2 core work units after you finish that one.


----------



## pun3D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


Yep everything sounds fine! Except you probably got one of the rare slow _a1 core work units. Stanford always seems to give people this on the very first WU, then you get the decent _a2 core work units after you finish that one.


Yea the first one was a 1920 that errored at 20% now I got a 2180 something. Hope all goes well cause i was getting 2kppd.


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pun3D*


Yea the first one was a 1920 that errored at 20% now I got a 2180 something. Hope all goes well cause i was getting 2kppd.


Time to set up FahMon


----------



## pun3D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


Time to set up FahMon










I got that working. Works great as long as the vmwares are going lol.

Thanks for this and your help.


----------



## pun3D

Awesome it's taking a half hour per percent =\\.


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pun3D* 
Awesome it's taking a half hour per percent =.

On the 2165 point WU? That's not too crazy. (Though those particular WUs suck for PPD anyway.) It'll complete within deadline, at least, and then you'll start getting decent WUs after that.


----------



## pun3D

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
On the 2165 point WU? That's not too crazy. (Though those particular WUs suck for PPD anyway.) It'll complete within deadline, at least, and then you'll start getting decent WUs after that.

I hope so.


----------



## error10

I think Stanford likes to test new folders by giving them a :turd: WU to start out with, to see if they're really folding for the cause, or for other reasons.


----------



## pun3D

I had it working on a 1920 pointer so I dunno about that well maybe that's why it errored.


----------



## GodofGrunts

I can't get FAHmon to work with it... I'm putting in \\\\192.168.xxx.xxx\\folding but its not working.


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GodofGrunts* 
I can't get FAHmon to work with it... I'm putting in \\192.168.xxx.xxxfolding but its not working.

Apparently you need to do that workaround that was posted above, just put in the IP address and then hit the browse button.


----------



## zooterboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
Yes, it's a good idea to lower the priority. As soon as I figure out how. VMware Player doesn't like to lower its priority.









I use Bill2's Process Manager I set the "vmware-vmx" to whatever cores you want and it will also allow you to change the priority. I'll typically set the GPU folding to normal and the vmware to idle, and make each a rule.


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zooterboy*


I use Bill2's Process Manager I set the "vmware-vmx" to whatever cores you want and it will also allow you to change the priority. I'll typically set the GPU folding to normal and the vmware to idle, and make each a rule.


Thanks. This will definitely help some people.

After doing much research, it appears VMware Player doesn't support the process priority control that VMware Workstation and Server do. So the machines always run at normal priority, which as we've seen is not too good.


----------



## GodofGrunts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


Apparently you need to do that workaround that was posted above, just put in the IP address and then hit the browse button.


Yeah that didn't work...


----------



## GodofGrunts

Wait I got it.

I had to enter the IP then press the browse button. Then right-click > Explore on the Folder. That let me login and then I could put the IP\\folding and it worked.


----------



## error10

I hate Windows.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
I hate Windows.


----------



## grunion

I saw a couple posts regarding mixing GPU fah and this.
What's the consensus, do they play nicely?


----------



## pun3D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


I saw a couple posts regarding mixing GPU fah and this.
What's the consensus, do they play nicely?


With my sig rig it doesnt at all. But ATI Takes up 25% on it's own for folding.


----------



## GodofGrunts

Gah new problem. VMplayer stoped working so I went to restart it. Black screen...

Deleted it and unzipped and ran again. Black screen... What file do you need to look at?


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GodofGrunts*


Gah new problem. VMplayer stoped working so I went to restart it. Black screen...

Deleted it and unzipped and ran again. Black screen... What file do you need to look at?


Weird, let's start with the vmware.log file.


----------



## GodofGrunts

Here ya go.


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


I saw a couple posts regarding mixing GPU fah and this.
What's the consensus, do they play nicely?


It works rather well for me, but I think it could be better. With two vm's only I was averaging about 3200ppd. Then I added the 260 and it was averaging about 7kppd.

Then for a while the card was always getting low ppd, almost 4k. All of a sudden it went upto around 6k and both vm's were at 3k.

The last two days the gpu has been averaging over 7k, and the vm's anywhere from 2-3k depending on the wu's.

With one vm and the gpu I think it runs best, potentially maxing both clients. I loose a few gpu ppd to gain the around 3k smp ppd.


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GodofGrunts*


Here ya go.


Your VM seems to have been suspended instead of powered off. Power it off and then restart it.


----------



## grunion

Help!


----------



## Mikecdm

is virtualization on? I think it did that to me before and I had it turned off. I turned vitrualization on then re-installed the vm and it worked fine.


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Help!











Eh?

Check to make sure you are actually running 64-bit Windows, and that you have Virtualization Technology enabled in the BIOS.


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


Eh?

Check to make sure you are actually running 64-bit Windows, and that you have Virtualization Technology enabled in the BIOS.


Yes and yes


----------



## Danbeme32

What chip are you using. The one in your sig...


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Danbeme32*


What chip are you using. The one in your sig...


yes q6600


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Yes and yes


Are you SURE? That makes absolutely no sense unless you're either running a 32-bit OS, you have virtualization disabled in your BIOS, or perhaps you've fried your Q6600 and it doesn't think it's a 64-bit chip anymore.

Well the other possibility is that you edited your virtual appliance and changed it into something else. Try opening a new copy from the .zip file.


----------



## GodofGrunts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


Eh?

Check to make sure you are actually running 64-bit Windows, and that you have Virtualization Technology enabled in the BIOS.


You don't need to be running a 64 bit windows. Look.


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


Are you SURE? That makes absolutely no sense unless you're either running a 32-bit OS, you have virtualization disabled in your BIOS, or perhaps you've fried your Q6600 and it doesn't think it's a 64-bit chip anymore.

Well the other possibility is that you edited your virtual appliance and changed it into something else. Try opening a new copy from the .zip file.


I'm sure it's a 64 bit os, virtualization is enabled, q66 is not fried, I have not edited the virtual appliance, and I've reinstalled it several times.

I'm going to update my bios, hopefully it's a bios issue.


----------



## grunion

Alright I loaded up optimized defaults and it worked.

Question is, what else besides virtualization needs to be enabled?


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
Alright I loaded up optimized defaults and it worked.

Question is, what else besides virtualization needs to be enabled?

The only other thing I can think of that might need to be enabled is Execute Disable Bit.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
The only other thing I can think of that might need to be enabled is Execute Disable Bit.

That did it









Do I need to run an affinity changer or mess with priorities while GPU folding?


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
That did it









Do I need to run an affinity changer or mess with priorities while GPU folding?

Doubtful. Everything I've seen seems to indicate you should disable affinity lock on the GPU client, and not set affinity on the VMware clients at all.


----------



## Ruredee

I tried to install but all I get is a black screen on the VM.

Its running because both cores are 100%.


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruredee* 
I tried to install but all I get is a black screen on the VM.

Its running because both cores are 100%.

You get a black screen immediately, or after a few minutes?

Also what do you see in FahMon?


----------



## Ruredee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
You get a black screen immediately, or after a few minutes?

Also what do you see in FahMon?

After the boot screen alot of jibberish scrolls then black screen.

I dont know the I.P. to look with fahmon.


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruredee* 
After the boot screen alot of jibberish scrolls then black screen.

I dont know the I.P. to look with fahmon.

Just restart it.


----------



## Ruredee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
Just restart it.

Ive tried that several times with no luck.


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruredee* 
Ive tried that several times with no luck.

OK I want a copy of that whole virtual machine. Zip it back up and stick it on megaupload.com or something and PM me.


----------



## Ruredee

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
OK I want a copy of that whole virtual machine. Zip it back up and stick it on megaupload.com or something and PM me.

So the whole 131mb ? Its uploading now and Ill send you link when its done.
Thanks for your help.


----------



## tonyhague

Can we have this stickied, or linked to via the essentials thread? my gpu is screaming like a banshee, so I'm pretty much sticking to 2 vms running error10s machine with very few problems


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruredee* 
So the whole 131mb ? Its uploading now and Ill send you link when its done.
Thanks for your help.

Yes the whole 131MB thing. Thanks!

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tonyhague* 
Can we have this stickied, or linked to via the essentials thread? my gpu is screaming like a banshee, so I'm pretty much sticking to 2 vms running error10s machine with very few problems

Ask the new [email protected] section editor, markt!


----------



## grunion

Does this look about right, what cpu usage should I expect with 1 smp/2 gpu's running?
Why so many checkpoints, can I lower that?


----------



## tonyhague

^ looks about right, the GPU client uses almost no CPU time, the vm around 50% (or 100% of 2 cores), add another vm client to get over 25k on 1 machine!


----------



## Col. Newman

I can't access it over the network. I tried pinging it too but no go.


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
Does this look about right, what cpu usage should I expect with 1 smp/2 gpu's running?
Why so many checkpoints, can I lower that?

Looks like they started you off with a crappy Project: 2665 work unit. They use the old _a1 core so they're not so great. (See also my complaint about Project: 5102 elsewhere.)

The checkpoint thing is just saving data in case it crashes. The old _a1 core and the new _a2 core both DO it, but the old core actually says it's doing it. It's not actually a problem.

Wait until the next work unit comes in and ask me again.


----------



## GSkillz

ok got it set up and im seeing CPU usage which makes me t hink its working but i can't see any stats on percentage complete or anything. how can i see progress of the work unit?


----------



## GSkillz

ok, wow! my gpu2 ppd went from 7700ppd to 2400ppd with this linux folding in the background. should i use setpriority or something to fix this will the linux folding still work


----------



## pun3D

I finaly finished that 5101 project and got a 1920 pointer. It's doing about 14 mins a percent. I am afraid to OC my chip becusae thats when I was getting a lot of errors.

And skill it will take a lot out of a GPU it killed my 4870 in half. I had 2 SMP going and the GPU. U shouldn't have much of a problem as nvidia doesn't use as much cpu power just set the GPU to a higher priority.


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GSkillz* 
ok, wow! my gpu2 ppd went from 7700ppd to 2400ppd with this linux folding in the background. should i use setpriority or something to fix this will the linux folding still work

You should raise the priority on the GPU2 client and lower it on VMware.


----------



## AMD+nVidia

Subbed


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ruredee*


So the whole 131mb ? Its uploading now and Ill send you link when its done.
Thanks for your help.


I got it and ran the VM you uploaded. It came up just fine. Do you have the latest version of VMware Player, or are you using something else?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *AMD+nVidia*


Subbed


HEY! I thought you hated Linux!


----------



## GSkillz

another problem im having is having the vmware client showing in fahmon. i try inputting the ip address but nothing happens it says that the directory is not found.

any ideas?


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GSkillz*


another problem im having is having the vmware client showing in fahmon. i try inputting the ip address but nothing happens it says that the directory is not found.

any ideas?


Did you put in the two backslashes and then hit the browse button?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


Did you put in the two backslashes and then hit the browse button?


You probably want to place a link in the OP to the workaround post, Seems alot of people are having this issue and you have to continually repeat yourself.


----------



## GSkillz

ahh, got it thanks a bunch


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


You probably want to place a link in the OP to the workaround post, Seems alot of people are having this issue and you have to continually repeat yourself.
















































Now where IS the workaround post?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*







































Now where IS the workaround post?


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 





































Nm, I found it. Edits coming up!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
Nm, I found it. Edits coming up!

LOL, I thought you were kidding me!


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
LOL, I thought you were kidding me!









There's 277 posts to go through! I got really lucky and hit the right page the first click and found it.


----------



## Col. Newman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Col. Newman*


I can't access it over the network. I tried pinging it too but no go.


no one can help me?


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Col. Newman*


no one can help me?


I'd love to, but your post was too vague to even begin to guess. What can't you access?


----------



## Col. Newman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


I'd love to, but your post was too vague to even begin to guess. What can't you access?


I can't access the samba share (or even find the VM with just the IP) on the Folding VM, from any computer even the host machine. I tried it in windows explorer says windows can find it, and I try pinging it that doesn't work either.

I can access and use fahmon with my Kubuntu 8.10 VM that I fold on just fine though.

What else would I be trying to access over the network that is relevant to this thread??


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Col. Newman* 
I can't access the samba share (or even find the VM with just the IP) on the Folding VM, from any computer even the host machine. I tried it in windows explorer says windows can find it, and I try pinging it that doesn't work either.

I can access and use fahmon with my Kubuntu 8.10 VM that I fold on just fine though.

What else would I be trying to access over the network that is relevant to this thread??









Gawd only knows.

Is the VM actually up and running and folding work units?


----------



## Col. Newman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
Gawd only knows.

Is the VM actually up and running and folding work units?

yup and I can ping other computers on the network from it. Just can do it the other way around.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
I'd love to, but your post was too vague to even begin to guess. What can't you access?

Oh Gawd I literally lol'd At that!


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Col. Newman* 
yup and I can ping other computers on the network from it. Just can do it the other way around.

On Vista x64, go to your networked places, that's where my work folder is located.

So far so good, have only lost ~200ppd on each gpu client while adding ~2kppd with your Linux for n00bs









Thanks again +


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Col. Newman* 
yup and I can ping other computers on the network from it. Just can do it the other way around.

Now that's just plain weird. Maybe something's wrong with VMware.


----------



## Col. Newman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


On Vista x64, go to your networked places, that's where my work folder is located.


 *Face Palm* never even noticed it in there. I have never been able to get vista to resolve a samba name so I didn't really look. But that still doesn't explain why I can't access it using an IP.


----------



## Ruredee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


I got it and ran the VM you uploaded. It came up just fine. Do you have the latest version of VMware Player, or are you using something else?


Im using 2.5.1

Edit:Error thanks for the help. Not sure why it doesnt run right for me.Ill hold off on the VMware for a while.


----------



## vanillaninja09

***?
i'm running an E7200 and it's definitely 64-bit
ideas?


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
Alright I loaded up optimized defaults and it worked.

Question is, what else besides virtualization needs to be enabled?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
The only other thing I can think of that might need to be enabled is Execute Disable Bit.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
That did it









Do I need to run an affinity changer or mess with priorities while GPU folding?


Quote:


Originally Posted by *vanillaninja09* 
***?
i'm running an E7200 and it's definitely 64-bit
ideas?


Do what I did ^^


----------



## vanillaninja09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
Do what I did ^^

I'm somewhat confused here.
I don't use linux alot.
Could you tell me like step by step or somethin?
pretend i'm stupid


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vanillaninja09* 
I'm somewhat confused here.
I don't use linux alot.
Could you tell me like step by step or somethin?
pretend i'm stupid









I had the same problem.
Virualization was enabled and it still wasn't working, same error as you.
I loaded my optimized default bios settings and it worked, so something else besides virtualization needed to be enabled.
error10 suggested I enable execute disable bit, that was it









In your bios under CPU options, look for virtualization and execute disable bit, enable both.


----------



## vanillaninja09

Funny thing is, both are already enabled!


----------



## vanillaninja09

This is what i'm getting.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vanillaninja09* 
Funny thing is, both are already enabled!


Oh

Reinstall the vm player and try again.
Did you try optimized defaults yet?


----------



## vanillaninja09

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
Oh

Reinstall the vm player and try again.
Did you try optimized defaults yet?

Nope, i'll give that a shot


----------



## vanillaninja09

Wait did you mean optimized defaults in bios or just the VM?
I don't wanna have to do all my overclocking over again...


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *vanillaninja09* 
Wait did you mean optimized defaults in bios or just the VM?
I don't wanna have to do all my overclocking over again...


Bios

Can you save oc profiles?


----------



## smoke12291

great job on these error10
MUCH easier than the last time I did VMware folding.

now, How do I find the IP Addresses for each instance I have?
I'm on the screen where it shows your percentage's/WU


----------



## error10

The E7200 is apparently not capable of running this virtual machine. Get an E8xxx









Quote:



Originally Posted by *smoke12291*


great job on these error10
MUCH easier than the last time I did VMware folding.

now, How do I find the IP Addresses for each instance I have?
I'm on the screen where it shows your percentage's/WU


Hit Alt+F1 again. This was in the original post.


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smoke12291*


great job on these error10
MUCH easier than the last time I did VMware folding.

now, How do I find the IP Addresses for each instance I have?
I'm on the screen where it shows your percentage's/WU


Alt+F1 on each console.

What I did was just go to my network and copied and pasted into fahmon.

username is folding
password is folding


----------



## smoke12291

error10: That post (one linked in the OP) kind of has me confused, I'm not really sure what to do from here.
the only place I see IP address are in the text document log of each instance, and there are three of them.

grunion: even after I log into folding it is not showing up on my network page. I just get a gateway, "HOME-PC" and my hp printer.









if i hit ALT+F7 the programs are folding, I just need to find out my IP address to monitor it in FahMon


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smoke12291*


if i hit ALT+F7 the programs are folding, I just need to find out my IP address to monitor it in FahMon


Like I said, hit Alt+F1.


----------



## Ruredee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


I had the same problem.
Virualization was enabled and it still wasn't working, same error as you.
I loaded my optimized default bios settings and it worked, so something else besides virtualization needed to be enabled.
error10 suggested I enable execute disable bit, that was it









In your bios under CPU options, look for virtualization and execute disable bit, enable both.


I was having some issues getting this to work. Just reset the bios and it appears to be working. Wouldve never guessed that would do the trick.

Now to reapply my overclock.


----------



## grunion

What does that little bold bit mean?
I've never seen that before.

[06:00:53] Entering M.D.
[06:09:41] Completed 2509 out of 250000 steps (1%)
[06:18:21] Completed 5009 out of 250000 steps (2%)
[06:27:02] Completed 7509 out of 250000 steps (3%)
[06:35:43] Completed 10009 out of 250000 steps (4%)
[06:44:22] Completed 12509 out of 250000 steps (5%)
[06:53:05] Completed 15009 out of 250000 steps (6%)
[07:02:03] Completed 17509 out of 250000 steps (7%)
*[07:10:12] - Autosending finished units...
[07:10:12] Trying to send all finished work units
[07:10:12] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[07:10:12] - Autosend completed*
[07:11:03] Completed 20009 out of 250000 steps (8%)


----------



## zooterboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


What does that little bold bit mean?
I've never seen that before.

[06:00:53] Entering M.D.
[06:09:41] Completed 2509 out of 250000 steps (1%)
[06:18:21] Completed 5009 out of 250000 steps (2%)
[06:27:02] Completed 7509 out of 250000 steps (3%)
[06:35:43] Completed 10009 out of 250000 steps (4%)
[06:44:22] Completed 12509 out of 250000 steps (5%)
[06:53:05] Completed 15009 out of 250000 steps (6%)
[07:02:03] Completed 17509 out of 250000 steps (7%)
*[07:10:12] - Autosending finished units...
[07:10:12] Trying to send all finished work units
[07:10:12] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[07:10:12] - Autosend completed*
[07:11:03] Completed 20009 out of 250000 steps (8%)


I'm going to try to take a little heat off Error here, he's got to be pulling out his hair by now.

That bit means that it's routinely sending any units that might be left over. It's automatic and it'll happen every now and then, nothing to worry about.


----------



## tenchimuyo93

well i cant enable Virtualization Technology on the board i wanted to try this on..... oh well thats the brakes i guess. nice work anyway.


----------



## GSkillz

ok, finished my first wu with this vmware linux setup and the client says that its connecting to some ip address to send results and my computer just locks up what's wrong, please help!

now if i try to start the vmware virtual machine it says "entering m.d." and just locks up my computer instantly!


----------



## GSkillz

ok, nevermind it must have something to do with windows firewall because i turned it off and the results sent and my computer didnt lock up.


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tenchimuyo93*


well i cant enable Virtualization Technology on the board i wanted to try this on..... oh well thats the brakes i guess. nice work anyway.


Yeah, a P4 can't handle this setup. Sorry.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GSkillz*


ok, nevermind it must have something to do with windows firewall because i turned it off and the results sent and my computer didnt lock up.


I hate Windows.


----------



## vanillaninja09

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Bios

Can you save oc profiles?


i think so, if not i'll just write it all down
thanks for the advice
+rep...o wait...


----------



## Hueristic

Does the OP state that the Prerequisites for this setup?


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Does the OP state that the Prerequisites for this setup?


You must have a CPU which supports Intel Virtualization Technology or AMD Virtualization Technology.


----------



## smoke12291

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


Like I said, hit Alt+F1.


ok, after I hit Alt+F1, I log in with folding as the username and password.

then what command do I use?

it prompts me with "[email protected]:`$"

sorry for being a noob about this, I don't have much experience with linux/VMWare


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


You must have a CPU which supports Intel Virtualization Technology or AMD Virtualization Technology.


Yes but is that in the OP??? Sorry haven't read it as I know I don't have the Prerequisites. If so you may want to bold it in Red.


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *smoke12291*


ok, after I hit Alt+F1, I log in with folding as the username and password.

then what command do I use?

it prompts me with "[email protected]:`$"

sorry for being a noob about this, I don't have much experience with linux/VMWare


Um, it was printed right there on the screen before you even logged in! "Your IP address is bla.bla.bla.bla" If you can't find it, then type /sbin/ifconfig

I TRIED to make it easy by just putting all the important info right there in front of you. But you have to actually look at it!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Yes but is that in the OP??? Sorry haven't read it as I know I don't have the Prerequisites. If so you may want to bold it in Red.










It's in the OP. And no, you can't run VMware on your Commodore 64.


----------



## smoke12291

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


Um, it was printed right there on the screen before you even logged in! "Your IP address is bla.bla.bla.bla" If you can't find it, then type /sbin/ifconfig

I TRIED to make it easy by just putting all the important info right there in front of you. But you have to actually look at it!





























I probably should have read what was going on, AND WRITTEN IT DOWN









thanks!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


It's in the OP. And no, you can't run VMware on your Commodore 64.


What about my TI99-4a? I upgraded it!


----------



## Ruredee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


What about my TI99-4a? I upgraded it!


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
What about my TI99-4a? I upgraded it!









It still won't finish within deadline.


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
What about my TI99-4a? I upgraded it!









I had that EXACT computer about 400 yrs ago...Was my FIRST "rig"...


----------



## tenchimuyo93

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Quote:
Originally Posted by tenchimuyo93 
well i cant enable Virtualization Technology on the board i wanted to try this on..... oh well thats the brakes i guess. nice work anyway.

Yeah, a P4 can't handle this setup. Sorry.


nah i new my p4 couldnt do it, but this was for the e2180 i picked up a day or 3 ago. the Msi board im using with it doesnt have the options needed in the bios to run vmware.


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tenchimuyo93*


nah i new my p4 couldnt do it, but this was for the e2180 i picked up a day or 3 ago. the Msi board im using with it doesnt have the options needed in the bios to run vmware.


Well, the E2180 can't handle it either. It can run Linux SMP natively, but not this VMware setup. That's one reason I got rid of an E2200.


----------



## smoke12291

so with my IP address entered for each instance, FahMon isn't picking it up.

it is just sitting there displaying N/A

I entered them like you said

\\\\*ipaddress*\\folding


----------



## zooterboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


Yeah, a P4 can't handle this setup. Sorry.

I hate Windows.


Don't we all...


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zooterboy* 
Don't we all...

No, some people actually LIKE it. I've run across a few actual Windows fanboys here!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


No, some people actually LIKE it.

































Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


I've run across a few actual *Windows fanboys* here!






































:applaud :


----------



## zooterboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


No, some people actually LIKE it. I've run across a few actual Windows fanboys here!


I like to refer to them as enemies of logic. But hey, everyone has their own views...


----------



## G-Byte

Well well well. I didn't think that I would work. I, like, read this whole thread three times to see what I was missing. Everything sounded so good ppd wise that I said how hard could it be.

It was *HARD* but if you don't succeed the 1st time try try again. First off I was only getting the same ppd as in the smp client. Then I got like over 1600ppd but error galore. It could not write or a client error happened. Even reading the replys for answers it took me to almost the end of the 2nd read to see the virtualization part. So I did like any good, or greedy, person would do, shut everything down, reboot into bios and change this option. I knew it was disabled and where it was. Booted and still I had problems. But I also knew my 15x214 was not occt stable where it was like the 15x210 was. So back to the bios, more than once cause it would not take. The last time I did the bios change waited a bit in the boot process and hit the psu power button for a shutdown.

Once that was done I rebooted, checked cpuz and there it was, my best stable oc. I know from a few clubs and reading alot of peoples threads that some of you guys were getting a few more hundreds oc'd than me and we got the same mobo. I don't know much about the relationships between the ht>nb>sb>mem overclocks so that is probably the problem. If I got time some day I might try to get more but 550KHz oc is good for me, for now.

So now I am sitting here and doing our fav game, [email protected] watching, seeing my dual 5kbe a 2675 wu and getting 1642.46 score for ppd. And it is only going to take 25 hours to net me 1920 points. Very nice. I really hope pun3d is crossing every part of his body like he promised me he would do to give me some luck. References from 16-17 minutes per % is *waaaaayyyyy* better than the 48 I was getting from the smp console client

Thank you to all of you who posted their problems here for me to read and run through my own cpu, it took time but it is now the time.

And Thank You error10 for writing this up and keeping everyone mellowed out gaining well deserved back slaps and ppd.


----------



## Col. Newman

When the VMs IP was 192.168.136.128 I couldn't connect to it but then after reboot it changed to 192.168.0.106 and now I can connect to it via IP. weird


----------



## Ruredee

I finally have it running. Took a couple tries but I think Im there now. Got 2669 for my first WU and it did the fastest % in 8min 1 sec. Which is alot faster than winsmp. Its not even affecting my gpu folding.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*


...

So now I am sitting here and doing our fav game, [email protected] watching, seeing my dual 5kbe a 2675 wu and getting 1642.46 score for ppd. And it is only going to take 25 hours to net me 1920 points. Very nice. I really hope pun3d is crossing every part of his body like he promised me he would do to give me some luck. References from 16-17 minutes per % is *waaaaayyyyy* better than the 48 I was getting from the smp console client...


Whew, Great job Keeping at it!!! Now you shall reap the rewards!









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ruredee*


I finally have it running. Took a couple tries but I think Im there now. Got 2669 for my first WU and it did the fastest % in 8min 1 sec. Which is alot faster than winsmp. Its not even affecting my gpu folding.


----------



## Ruredee

Well it was running. Then the network location disappeared, the screen in VMplayer went blank and it wont restart. Ill have to try again.


----------



## Pic0liter

Close VMware and start it again and see if that fixes it.


----------



## zooterboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*


Well well well. I didn't think that I would work. I, like, read this whole thread three times to see what I was missing. Everything sounded so good ppd wise that I said how hard could it be.

It was *HARD* but if you don't succeed the 1st time try try again. First off I was only getting the same ppd as in the smp client. Then I got like over 1600ppd but error galore. It could not write or a client error happened. Even reading the replys for answers it took me to almost the end of the 2nd read to see the virtualization part. So I did like any good, or greedy, person would do, shut everything down, reboot into bios and change this option. I knew it was disabled and where it was. Booted and still I had problems. But I also knew my 15x214 was not occt stable where it was like the 15x210 was. So back to the bios, more than once cause it would not take. The last time I did the bios change waited a bit in the boot process and hit the psu power button for a shutdown.

Once that was done I rebooted, checked cpuz and there it was, my best stable oc. I know from a few clubs and reading alot of peoples threads that some of you guys were getting a few more hundreds oc'd than me and we got the same mobo. I don't know much about the relationships between the ht>nb>sb>mem overclocks so that is probably the problem. If I got time some day I might try to get more but 550KHz oc is good for me, for now.

So now I am sitting here and doing our fav game, [email protected] watching, seeing my dual 5kbe a 2675 wu and getting 1642.46 score for ppd. And it is only going to take 25 hours to net me 1920 points. Very nice. I really hope pun3d is crossing every part of his body like he promised me he would do to give me some luck. References from 16-17 minutes per % is *waaaaayyyyy* better than the 48 I was getting from the smp console client

Thank you to all of you who posted their problems here for me to read and run through my own cpu, it took time but it is now the time.

And Thank You error10 for writing this up and keeping everyone mellowed out gaining well deserved back slaps and ppd.


Way to stick with it! If he keeps this up, pretty soon error10 is gonna level up to error11...


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ruredee*


Well it was running. Then the network location disappeared, the screen in VMplayer went blank and it wont restart. Ill have to try again.


i don't know if its the same situation, but the vm always goes black on me. Its still working but just black. If I click in the vm window then push ctrl+alt I exit the vm and everything re-appears.


----------



## error10

If your screen is disappearing in VMware Player, *and* won't come back when you send a keystroke to the virtual machine, try this:

Go to Player > Troubleshoot > Power Off and Quit. Then restart the virtual machine.


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ruredee*


Well it was running. Then the network location disappeared, the screen in VMplayer went blank and it wont restart. Ill have to try again.


Ya mine would blank out to black too. At first it was disconcerting but when the % kept changing I knew that it was ok. The 1st time it blacked out all I did was make it active by clicking in it and hitting the alt key, that brought it all back up and showed me the progress by % again.

What I forgot when I went to bed was when the gpu2 gets another wu it goes to idle. So I woke up to my vmware doing it's job at 14m25s but my two gpus were down to 12:25 and 14:28 per %














. When the fahcore_11.exe starts another job it is at an idle priority. So I learned my lesson about priority, but at least the vmware ran without errors.


----------



## grunion

Just wanted to than you again Mr error10








Truly a great thing that you've done for the community








I'll probably get warned for rep abuse, but my friend you deserve mad reps









Sorry some of you guys are having issues, fortunately I did not.
Installation and set-up was a breeze once I got past my bios issues.
Been running 3 straight days with nary a hiccup.

[email protected] pr0n in my eyes


----------



## Mikecdm

I'm jealous. I've been stuck on 5101 and 5102 wu's since yesterday. Only getting 3k ppd combined.


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mikecdm* 
I'm jealous. I've been stuck on 5101 and 5102 wu's since yesterday. Only getting 3k ppd combined.

I've had one of those for the last 3 days!







And it's on my E2180. They get less than half the PPD of the newer a2 core projects.







Oh well, 13 hours left on it.


----------



## Ruredee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


If your screen is disappearing in VMware Player, *and* won't come back when you send a keystroke to the virtual machine, try this:

Go to Player > Troubleshoot > Power Off and Quit. Then restart the virtual machine.


Ive tried that several times. I just tried again and got to the time zone part and it went to reboot itself.When it rebooted it makes it about halfway then stops and goes blank.

But if I go reset my bios I almost bet it will make it through setup. Im leaving vt and executive bit disable enabled too.

EDIT:Not sure if this will help but twice it locked up loading and both times the line it was on said PNP: PS2 Controller.


----------



## grunion

What's the best/safest way to exit the player?


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


What's the best/safest way to exit the player?


Well, don't exit it at all.









The safest way to stop the VM is to grab input and press Ctrl+Alt+Del. Alternately, login as root and shutdown -h now .


----------



## pun3D

Man this works great with my cpu stock. But as soon as I OC using over drive I error. I am hoping its cause I need to OC in BIOS.


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pun3D*


Man this works great with my cpu stock. But as soon as I OC using over drive I error. I am hoping its cause I need to OC in BIOS.


Yep do it in BIOS, like they always say. Once you're stable, you should be fine.


----------



## pun3D

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


Yep do it in BIOS, like they always say. Once you're stable, you should be fine.


Yea I will try that I got a nice increase when I do OC it though just need o take the time out and go into BIOS.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pun3D*


Yea I will try that I got a nice increase when I do OC it though just need o take the time out and go into BIOS.


Not sure on the CPU but on the GPU it takes about 5% before you can assume the OC is stable and let it be.


----------



## G-Byte

Well I am a hour and 22 minutes away from completing my 1st wu. I thought that it would come in time for today's last update.

But am running over 9300ppd now with everything running. Here is a shot of my fahmon running.










It is going good so far and I am going to be limiting my Need4Speed racing after each vmware wu upload. Something to look forward to and as a reward to myself.

Thanks for everyone's help even if you didn't think you did anything.

ps: I should have given you info about my oc's. the 5kbe is running at 15x210 for 3150GHz, the 9600gt is stock at 675/1674/900 but oc'd to (right now) 700/1901/1050. The 9800gt akimbo was stock at 600/1500/900 but now running at 675/1782/1075. The gpus are stable and I have lowered the clocks from a higher oc as I have read the do nothing much for folding. the 96gt's straps are every 50, I am pretty sure, and it nands out at 1950 but stable as is now. The 98gt nands out if I goto the next strap level of 1836 and when I had the mem at 1100. Thanks to 3l3p20 for his help for the straps of the 8800gt


----------



## GodofGrunts

Where's the pic?


----------



## G-Byte

w00t









Done my first one in about 28 hours.

Quote:

[08:12:04] + Attempting to send results
[08:12:04] - Reading file work/wuresults_01.dat from core
[08:12:04] (Read 26143371 bytes from disk)
[08:12:04] Connecting to http://171.64.65.56:8080/
[08:15:37] Posted data.
[08:15:38] Initial: 0000; - Uploaded at ~111 kB/s
[08:15:54] - Averaged speed for that direction ~111 kB/s
[08:15:54] + Results successfully sent
[08:15:54] Thank you for your contribution to [email protected]
[08:15:54] + Starting local stats count at 1
[08:16:00] - *Warning: Could not delete all work unit files (1): Core file absent*
So now I got another one going, a 2672 wu but I am wondering about the above *bolded* line. What does it mean?


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*


I am wondering about the above *bolded* line. What does it mean?


It means the [email protected] client is slightly buggy. It's entirely harmless. Your WU was still uploaded and you still got points.


----------



## G-Byte

I watched this 1st wu to finish, a new major sport: fahmon watching. I wanted to see what the vmware was doing. It was an interesting 9 minutes, good thing I had tunes going, and that I have a 22" lcd. I had the vm at the lower right so I could see lines scrolling and was doing some thread reading with FF at the upper left. But I have found that I have to run Speedfan at the upper right to monitor my temps. My 9800gt's fan just stopped and the temp got to over 80C and I got a nand error for that wu which was at about 60% done

And thanks error for easing my mind about that last line. Let the folding continue and by Sunday I should have about a 7k/day average which will put me into the very low 50s I think.


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*


I watched this 1st wu to finish, a new major sport: fahmon watching. I wanted to see what the vmware was doing. It was an interesting 9 minutes, good thing I had tunes going, and that I have a 22" lcd. I had the vm at the lower right so I could see lines scrolling and was doing some thread reading with FF at the upper left. But I have found that I have to run Speedfan at the upper right to monitor my temps. My 9800gt's fan just stopped and the temp got to over 80C and I got a nand error for that wu which was at about 60% done

And thanks error for easing my mind about that last line. Let the folding continue and by Sunday I should have about a 7k/day average which will put me into the very low 50s I think.


Are you running an OSD while GPU [email protected], or temps displayed in the the tray?


----------



## zooterboy

Alright, I have a very strange issue (in that I can't figure it out







). I have this running on one machine, two instances, no problems. My other machine will run one instance, or the other instance, but not both at the same time. It makes no difference which I start first. It looks like the vmware player freezes up on the one that is started second, and I can't figure out why for the life of me. I had this issue a couple days ago (and other issues) so I reformatted and reinstalled windows. I have one folder on my desktop, the other in documents, and I changed machine numbers manually through accessing the client folder via network and ip address and it didn't change anything. I even downloaded a newer version of vmware player, but no good. What makes this so odd is that this system is nearly identical to my other one. I don't get it...any ideas? It seems like it's probably something simple and I'm just missing it.
















EDIT: um, nevermind, I seem to have fixed it, but I'm not sure exactly how. Changed the amount of memory available to the vmware player, and it seems to be working. Odd.


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Are you running an OSD while GPU [email protected], or temps displayed in the the tray?


Hiya, no the only app that I am using is Speedfan because it has both my gpu's listed. I check once in a while with coretemp but I don't run it all the time.

What osd would you suggest with me running xp? I have room on either side of my lcd where it could be displayed but I really don't like sidebars because I have my programs setup to either open on the top left or the top right. My spot for Speedfan is top right and it seems to work for me.


----------



## Ruredee

I installed Windows 7 and now I cant change the priority of the vmware.vmx.


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zooterboy* 
EDIT: um, nevermind, I seem to have fixed it, but I'm not sure exactly how. Changed the amount of memory available to the vmware player, and it seems to be working. Odd.

What did you change it to?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ruredee* 
I installed Windows 7 and now I cant change the priority of the vmware.vmx.

I dunno, I can't help with Windows 7 (yet).


----------



## MadCatMk2

Great work error10!
The only thing is that priorities are giving me hell at the moment - no matter what I do it doesn't behave like my non-working windows SMP: It won't leave ~50% CPU for the GPU client (fricken ATi for now) so my PPD dropped a lot.

*Edit:* Nevermind, +200PPD.. and that's on Ati once again.

Also I noticed that it's set to accept only small WUs; some reasoning behind this?


----------



## G-Byte

How many points are them small wu? I've been getting 1920 pointers since I got my 5kbe to play nice. About 26 hours or so for each, if I do nothing with my computer and since this is my everyday, and only, system I know that it will take a few hour longer. So, I think 28+ hours is ok for 1920 points. I've been getting something like 1600-1750 for ppd so far


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


Also I noticed that it's set to accept only small WUs; some reasoning behind this?


It's to keep the virtual machine RAM requirement down. In any case, the 1920 point WUs are considered "small." Above that you can occasionally get very large 3840 point WUs which will blow the VM's RAM allocation.


----------



## Pic0liter

Will this run on Windows Server 2008 x86? That's what I have on my computer, and I don't want to have to use the Windows SMP client.


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pic0liter*


Will this run on Windows Server 2008 x86? That's what I have on my computer, and I don't want to have to use the Windows SMP client.


Well it won't run on an E4600 anyway.


----------



## Pic0liter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


Well it won't run on an E4600 anyway.


I understand that, but I do have a Q6600 as well


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pic0liter*


I understand that, but I do have a Q6600 as well










K, well, run it on the Q6600


----------



## Pic0liter

I'm trying to determine if it will run under Server 2008 x86 as that is the version I got through Dreamspark.


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pic0liter*


I'm trying to determine if it will run under Server 2008 x86 as that is the version I got through Dreamspark.


Um, the answer is, maybe. I have no idea. Why don't you install the 64-bit version?


----------



## GodofGrunts

It runs under 32-bit OSes! I had a picture earlier in one of the many pages. I just post another.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GodofGrunts* 
It runs under 32-bit OSes! I had a picture earlier in one of the many pages. I just post another.

Yep, it's an experimental feature for VMWare. Also PPD is looking *great* today -maybe it was a WU thing- I've jumped from 4k PPD max to 6k+















AntiX wouldn't get even close to that kind of performance!

PS: I'm getting 1920's too, I might try setting it to large WUs some day and see how it goes.


----------



## GodofGrunts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


Yep, it's an experimental feature for VMWare. Also PPD is looking *great* today -maybe it was a WU thing- I've jumped from 4k PPD max to 6k+















AntiX wouldn't get even close to that kind of performance!

PS: I'm getting 1920's too, I might try setting it to large WUs some day and see how it goes.


Wouldn't be hard to set it to big. Just change the config file to big WUs. Easy as pie.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GodofGrunts*


Wouldn't be hard to set it to big. Just change the config file to big WUs. Easy as pie.


Yeah that's how I noticed it in the first place. I just wanna see how it performs on different WUs and priorities so I have a good comparison base.

Pies, on the other hand, are a lot harder to make. lol


----------



## Ruredee

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


Yep, it's an experimental feature for VMWare. Also PPD is looking *great* today -maybe it was a WU thing- I've jumped from 4k PPD max to 6k+















AntiX wouldn't get even close to that kind of performance!

PS: I'm getting 1920's too, I might try setting it to large WUs some day and see how it goes.


6000ppd on a e8500?


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ruredee*


6000ppd on a e8500?


6.4k e8500 *and 4850* of course. I'm talking about the total cause prioritizing is the key, especially when the GPU client takes up 50% of my cpu cycles.


----------



## Pic0liter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
Um, the answer is, maybe. I have no idea. Why don't you install the 64-bit version?









I got the 32-bit version free through Microsoft Dreamspark, and to my knowledge, they aren't giving out the 64 bit version.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GodofGrunts* 
It runs under 32-bit OSes! I had a picture earlier in one of the many pages. I just post another.

Awesome! Thanks. +


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GodofGrunts*


It runs under 32-bit OSes! I had a picture earlier in one of the many pages. I just post another.


Yep, apparently VMware can now run 64-bit guests under 32-bit hosts, but you still need a 64-bit CPU (x86_64, EM64T) or the FahCore_**.exe will not run. It is itself a 64-bit binary, after all.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Pic0liter*


I got the 32-bit version free through Microsoft Dreamspark, and to my knowledge, they aren't giving out the 64 bit version.


So just go get the 64-bit download from Microsoft.


----------



## MadCatMk2

I suspended the machine and ran it again. It did 21% after that and then the vmware screen stopped updating (not talking about the black screen, it just sits there) although it's working properly according to FAHMon. Could be either an issue of vmware it self or some bug..

Just a heads up


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2* 
I suspended the machine and ran it again. It did 21% after that and then the vmware screen stopped updating (not talking about the black screen, it just sits there) although it's working properly according to FAHMon. Could be either an issue of vmware it self or some bug..

Just a heads up

EDIT: er, nevermind.


----------



## Col. Newman

I am only getting like 400PPD using this







. But I am getting 1400PPD on my Kubuntu VM that I am folding on with the other 2 cores. any ideas?

It is using the a1 core but I am told that even that wouldn't make this much of a dent in my PPD. Both VMs are folding 1920 point WUs, but the kubuntu VM cleint is using the a2 core.


----------



## error10

Yeah, the _a1 core will make that much of a difference.


----------



## Pic0liter

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


So just go get the 64-bit download from Microsoft.


Thanks, I didn't know I had that option? Can I just use the serial I have been using with it? Also, can I just install on top of my existing install so I don't have to reconfigure things?
Thanks, +


----------



## Col. Newman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
Yeah, the _a1 core will make that much of a difference.

K thanks, I will try to get it off a1 after the current WU


----------



## error10

Nope, you have to do a clean install. Yes, you can use the same key.


----------



## zooterboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
What did you change it to?

I changed each to 1004 MB. Just for fun. They don't use all of it, but hey it worked.

Haven't checked back in a while


----------



## grunion

Anyone else having issues sending results?

Code:


Code:


[13:48:11] + Attempting to send results
[13:48:11] - Reading file work/wuresults_00.dat from core
[13:48:11]   (Read 26103677 bytes from disk)
[13:48:11] Connecting to http://171.64.65.56:8080/
[13:48:12] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[13:48:12] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[13:48:12]     (171.64.65.56:8080)
[13:48:12] - Error: Could not transmit unit 00 (completed January 13) to work server.
[13:48:12] - 1 failed uploads of this unit.
[13:48:12]   Keeping unit 00 in queue.
[13:48:12] Trying to send all finished work units

[13:48:12] + Attempting to send results
[13:48:12] - Reading file work/wuresults_00.dat from core
[13:48:12]   (Read 26103677 bytes from disk)
[13:48:12] Connecting to http://171.64.65.56:8080/
[13:48:14] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[13:48:14] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[13:48:14]     (171.64.65.56:8080)
[13:48:14] - Error: Could not transmit unit 00 (completed January 13) to work server.
[13:48:14] - 2 failed uploads of this unit.

[13:48:14] + Attempting to send results
[13:48:14] - Reading file work/wuresults_00.dat from core
[13:48:14]   (Read 26103677 bytes from disk)
[13:48:14] Connecting to http://171.67.108.25:8080/

Now it's just dead, not trying to send results.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Anyone else having issues sending results?

Code:


Code:


....

Now it's just dead, not trying to send results.


Backup the work files and reset the vm.
This might be able to help: http://fahwiki.net/index.php/Common_...ications_Error
Also ping some URL, see if the network adapter is still working properly.


----------



## OcCam

Hey error10, I had one instance of your client up and running for quite a while(couple of weeks) but it got shutdown by my wife, Long story short, I get to this point then I get black screen

http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1231906267

Multiple resets, reboots and reinstalls of Vmware and Virtual machine later, No Booting























What do you think?


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *OcCam* 
Hey error10, I had one instance of your client up and running for quite a while(couple of weeks) but it got shutdown by my wife, Long story short, I get to this point then I get black screen

http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1231906267

Multiple resets, reboots and reinstalls of Vmware and Virtual machine later, No Booting























What do you think?

That's just bizarre. I have no idea what's going on there. For now I'd say just give up and make a new copy of the virtual machine from the original zip file.


----------



## OcCam

Im sure I already have. But I will wipe an re DL both VMplayer and the Vmachine and try some more I guess. /shrug


----------



## zooterboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OcCam*


Im sure I already have. But I will wipe an re DL both VMplayer and the Vmachine and try some more I guess. /shrug


I've had several errors like that. When it gets shut down in the middle of something it can corrupt the data on the virtual disk. I saved the original zip of the download so I just unzipped a new one. I wish I knew more about linux so I could do a little more with this.


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *zooterboy* 
I've had several errors like that. When it gets shut down in the middle of something it can corrupt the data on the virtual disk. I saved the original zip of the download so I just unzipped a new one. I wish I knew more about linux so I could do a little more with this.

this might be why I am having trouble with one project. I stop the vmware for racing with need4speed. it has gotten to 93% and 3% and errored out. the next try it got done, but I don't remember if I didn't game at all for that wu or not. but I got it done and another right now that is 99% and it has been stopped a few times, but using the 3 finger salute. that is the only diffs between the last wu and this one. I still haven't been credited for two of them 1920s so I gotta make a post to stanford and ask someone to look into it. it might have gotten fubar'd


----------



## MadCatMk2

Hey error10; I wonder if we could have ntpdate functionality. Clock issues are killing Fahmon which indicates my client as hung. I believe this was caused due to me suspending the vm but why not always suspend and save the booting time? If some script that auto updated time was implemented there would be no such issues.


----------



## OcCam

Just to Update aFter a couple of days of WinSMP, I thought I would give Error10's client again.... And it started to work. I actually started the VmWare will running the windows smp client. I got to the time zone selection it rebooted and froze so I rebooted the VM and it came up with the rest of the setup. Chugging away on a 3340 pt WU as we speak.

Anyway not sure why its working now? Maybe something to do with the 64 bit instruction set in the processor? /shrug

I havent rebooted since having issues with the VM I just ran windows SMP instead.


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


Hey error10; I wonder if we could have ntpdate functionality. Clock issues are killing Fahmon which indicates my client as hung. I believe this was caused due to me suspending the vm but why not always suspend and save the booting time? If some script that auto updated time was implemented there would be no such issues.










It already synchronizes via NTP. Maybe your clock is wrong


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


It already synchronizes via NTP. Maybe your clock is wrong










VM reports 2.5 hours off. It always did a couple of hours but now Fahmon died too. It's accessing the logs but no estimates or anything. I'll check again tomorrow when this WU is done.


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


VM reports 2.5 hours off. It always did a couple of hours but now Fahmon died too. It's accessing the logs but no estimates or anything. I'll check again tomorrow when this WU is done.


Well did you set the time zone correctly? Both in the VM AND in your Windows host?


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


Well did you set the time zone correctly? Both in the VM AND in your Windows host?


Positive. "Ignore asynchronous clocks" is seleted in fahmon as well. Meh, who knows..


----------



## G-Byte

Hey error,

Remember lst week, 8th/9th or so, when I posted that I got it going? Well they both got credited to me but everything since then is somehow fubar'd according to the guy stanfords wu problems forum. I'll give you the links to the two posts that I made and whatever else you need from me here, and please tell me where any file you want to see is living at.

Project: 2669 (Run 2, Clone 7, Gen 46) error and finished

Project: 2668 (Run 0, Clone 275, Gen 60) - not credited yet

I know that I read where I can edit my client.cfg file but I can't find the file now other than a backup. I guess instead of backing it up I might have moved it but wthk Ok....I found the client.cfg file. I can just edit that and it will be saved in the vmware appliance when I shut it down?


----------



## RevZ

Â¬_Â¬ stupid weird repost with edit... read below!


----------



## RevZ

Problem here: i start the vmx file, it boots a linux kernel and then goes blank black.. and stays that way. not even after HOURS of retrying did i get it to start anything. Any ideas?

EDIT: for some reason i just got a boot but because i can't paste the passkey i keep failing it and when retrying it now doesn't boot fully anymore... AGAIN >_<


----------



## zooterboy

Don't spend hours retrying. After you download the zip file from the OP, keep it on your computer. When you run into a problem like this, just delete the one having a problem and unzip a new one. You might lose some points, but you'll more than make up for it by not having hours of downtime working on it. That's what I do anyway and it keeps me from going insane trying to fix random problems. I don't blame the client though, I think VMware has some issues with compatibility at times. Hope it helps!


----------



## Col. Newman

Why doesn't hostname <new hostname> work? it works until the VM gets restarted and then it reverts back to "folding"

I have 2 of these running and using the IP to access it with Fahmon doesn't work (Don't know why) so I need to change the hostname so I can see both of them on the network.


----------



## G-Byte

I don't know about host name but there is a work around for fahmon that seems to work most of the time. From page one;

Quote:



The system is set up with a username of folding and password folding. And yes you can use FahMon with it. Just open up the <ip address>folding folder for each. (If it gives you trouble, see this post.


----------



## Col. Newman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G-Byte* 
I don't know about host name but there is a work around for fahmon that seems to work most of the time. From page one;

ok I got it working using IPs I tried that before but I guess I wasn't patient enough to wait for it to bring up the login. Thanks


----------



## error10

(I thought I posted already but I'm either hallucinating or someone is deleting my posts... Maybe it's that rogue moderator Database Error.)

Based on all the feedback I've gotten from various people who have used this client I'm revamping it from bottom to top this weekend. Some of the upcoming changes include:

Emdebian-based for a much smaller download (Target is < 100MB download size; current is 131MB)
Smaller memory requirement (Target is <= 320MB; current is 448MB)
Ability to reconfigure [email protected] on the fly through a setup menu
IP address and FahMon access information always available through a hotkey
Remove password requirement from FahMon SMB share
Disable built-in screensaver
Unique hostnames for each running virtual machine
Rewritten instructions so that noobs can figure it out
Features which are on the table but may not make it into the build for various reasons:

Automatic clock and timezone setting (where possible)
Lowered virtual machine priority (player support needed)
Automatic submission of partial/crashed work units (detection needed)
Did I forget anything that needs to be added or changed?


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
(I thought I posted already but I'm either hallucinating or someone is deleting my posts... Maybe it's that rogue moderator Database Error.)

Based on all the feedback I've gotten from various people who have used this client I'm revamping it from bottom to top this weekend. Some of the upcoming changes include:

Emdebian-based for a much smaller download (Target is < 100MB download size; current is 131MB)
Smaller memory requirement (Target is <= 320MB; current is 448MB)
Ability to reconfigure [email protected] on the fly through a setup menu
IP address and FahMon access information always available through a hotkey
Remove password requirement from FahMon SMB share
Disable built-in screensaver
Unique hostnames for each running virtual machine
*Rewritten instructions so that noobs can figure it out*
Features which are on the table but may not make it into the build for various reasons:

Automatic clock and timezone setting (where possible)
Lowered virtual machine priority (player support needed)
Automatic submission of partial/crashed work units (detection needed)
Did I forget anything that needs to be added or changed?


I figured it out, thought it was quite simple








0 issues other than the bios problem.


----------



## Col. Newman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


(I thought I posted already but I'm either hallucinating or someone is deleting my posts... Maybe it's that rogue moderator Database Error.)

Based on all the feedback I've gotten from various people who have used this client I'm revamping it from bottom to top this weekend. Some of the upcoming changes include:

Emdebian-based for a much smaller download (Target is < 100MB download size; current is 131MB)
Smaller memory requirement (Target is <= 320MB; current is 448MB)
Ability to reconfigure [email protected] on the fly through a setup menu
IP address and FahMon access information always available through a hotkey
Remove password requirement from FahMon SMB share
Disable built-in screensaver
Unique hostnames for each running virtual machine
Rewritten instructions so that noobs can figure it out
Features which are on the table but may not make it into the build for various reasons:

Automatic clock and timezone setting (where possible)
Lowered virtual machine priority (player support needed)
Automatic submission of partial/crashed work units (detection needed)
Did I forget anything that needs to be added or changed?


I think the networking should be changed from NAT to Bridged for default. It might just be me but I can't access the the VMs until I change them to bridged. I also select "replicate physical network connection state" for good measure too.

I don't see how you could make the instructions easier there is barely anything to do to set it up.


----------



## j_syk

It's working for me, but i was getting some weird errors. Even came back to a BSOD after classes one day. So I stopped using it temporarily. I'll post some specific errors (if i get them again) once I start folding 24/7 next week when I replace all my LED/noisy fans. For now I'm just using gpu.

I guess this post is useless... look for me again in a couple days...


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Col. Newman* 
ok I got it working using IPs I tried that before but I guess I wasn't patient enough to wait for it to bring up the login. Thanks









YW. I think mine takes waaay to long to look for a subnet to my neighborhood. It always has through multiply installs. I think it is time to maybe go to a more robust OS like 2003 server/workstation. I was going to install that before XP but ended up with FisherPrice. I like it and coming from Win2k it was nice. But everything, like gui looks, looks like my old '98se install. Free and clear of "enhancements".

Glad to be of some help anyhow.


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Col. Newman* 
I think the networking should be changed from NAT to Bridged for default. It might just be me but I can't access the the VMs until I change them to bridged. I also select "replicate physical network connection state" for good measure too.

I think it's just you.

Bridged doesn't always work if the network connection being used is a wireless connection, or not the first NIC in the system. This will have to remain NAT so that it works with 99%+ of people, rather than just 65% or whatever...


----------



## Col. Newman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
I think it's just you.

Bridged doesn't always work if the network connection being used is a wireless connection, or not the first NIC in the system. This will have to remain NAT so that it works with 99%+ of people, rather than just 65% or whatever...

MMk then


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


Well did you set the time zone correctly? Both in the VM AND in your Windows host?


*SIGH*

Code:


Code:


date -s









Someone frag me.


----------



## G-Byte

Hiya folks,

error, any idea why I keep on getting different user id's? Everytime I reload the [email protected] to start fresh I get a new one. It is always different from the ones that are listed for my gpu2 folding cards? (G-Byte/37726). I have made very sure to enter it correctly. Three times now I have entered the correct info when asked to as the linux vm boots and everytime it is different. The thing is that to stanford the wu's has beeen done and credit give to those user id, not to me. So I am going to have to stop using this until I figure out what the problem is. It's too bad, the extra 1680ppd was nice but after wu #3 it never went to me.

If you got any ideas I surely would appreciate them.


----------



## j_syk

G-byte, you are getting different user id's because error10 embedded this program to give half the points to his folding! Just kidding


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G-Byte* 
Hiya folks,

error, any idea why I keep on getting different user id's? Everytime I reload the [email protected] to start fresh I get a new one. It is always different from the ones that are listed for my gpu2 folding cards? (G-Byte/37726). I have made very sure to enter it correctly. Three times now I have entered the correct info when asked to as the linux vm boots and everytime it is different. The thing is that to stanford the wu's has beeen done and credit give to those user id, not to me. So I am going to have to stop using this until I figure out what the problem is. It's too bad, the extra 1680ppd was nice but after wu #3 it never went to me.

If you got any ideas I surely would appreciate them.

What do you mean by reloading it? Are you referring to starting it up again or after re-installing it. When I reboot it never asks for any info, it just starts back up again. When I had everything default, closing the vm would suspend the vm. I changed the settings, so that it powers off the vm and it still never asks any info when I reboot.

Have you tried re-installing the fah client?


----------



## G-Byte

Well I've tried to un/install vmware, I've deleted and extracted the zip file and copied them over to my virtual folder many times. When I extract a new copy the fah program asks the assign.stanford.edu server for a user id cause it can't find one locally. This is the easest thing go figure, it is all new so has not done any work and the id is not in the config files anywhere for it to find. So it gets assigned one, which is always different from any other time it does this. And it is different from my gpu2 folding user ids. Here are a few pastes from when the vmware/fah starts up, the last is from a time that it had *a* user id.

I enter my passkey very carefully when I found out about the different user id's and I am positive it was done correctly.

[08:32:02] - Ask before connecting: No
[08:32:02] - User name: G-Byte (Team 37726)
[08:32:02] - User ID not found locally
[08:32:02] + Requesting User ID from server
[08:32:02] - Getting ID from AS: 
[08:32:02] Connecting to http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/
[08:32:03] Posted data.
[08:32:03] Initial: BD2A; - Received User ID = 2ABD19C86DB83EFB
[08:32:03] - Machine ID: 1

[18:52:26] - Ask before connecting: No
[18:52:26] - User name: G-Byte (Team 37726)
[18:52:26] - User ID not found locally
[18:52:26] + Requesting User ID from server
[18:52:26] - Getting ID from AS: 
[18:52:26] Connecting to http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/
[18:52:26] Posted data.
[18:52:26] Initial: 5001; - Received User ID = 150600C36336C81
[18:52:26] - Machine ID: 1

[03:07:41] - Ask before connecting: No
[03:07:41] - User name: G-Byte (Team 37726)
[03:07:41] - User ID not found locally
[03:07:41] + Requesting User ID from server
[03:07:41] - Getting ID from AS: 
[03:07:41] Connecting to http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/
[03:07:41] Posted data.
[03:07:41] Initial: 5044; - Received User ID = 4450ED4958C65CC7
[03:07:41] - Machine ID: 1

[07:36:21] - Ask before connecting: No
[07:36:21] - User name: G-Byte (Team 37726)
[07:36:21] - User ID: 5846FFBA1995DF19
[07:36:21] - Machine ID: 1


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *j_syk*


G-byte, you are getting different user id's because error10 embedded this program to give half the points to his folding! Just kidding










This is *not funny at all*







and I would appreciate you taking your humor elsewhere.!!!

I have been folding on my cpu since the 1st wu on the 8th, I got the credit on the 9th. Then another on the 10th, since then, every *28 hours*, I have turned in more wu's and *NONE* of them are using the same id.


----------



## wannabe_OC

G-Byte have you checked out This VMware guide...

I have been using it on my 4 rigs since it started and works FLAWLESS...

Post #589 has the newest ub1.5...

Just a thought...


----------



## G-Byte

Hey wannabe,

Yes, I did check that thread out, but I don't remember why I went with error's client and I don't remember if I got any completed with that thread's contents.. Maybe it was the "made easy" part







).

I like easy and I have used linux before and I am comfortable at the command prompt and although I have forgotten almost all that I learnt I could remember after a few tries at it. Plus there is always the help files to read.

I actually just re-dl'd the 1.5 version but I will wait for a day or so to continue. We are having unusually warm weather here and the caretaker has the furnace turned up pretty high so I am getting pretty hot tems, cpu steady at 53c, gpus over 60 just from when I finally crashed. I woke up sweaty and my side panel was hot to the touch where the 96gt vents it's hot air, single slot. In the daytimes I have a fan blowing the 3/4 ft to my front case fans and it keeps it managable but it is a loud fan and it keeps me awake.

I am going to get that window fan at Futureshop and some dryer duct and pull directly from my two front fans. I will also have to rethink my positioning scheme when I move so there will not be an outside wall/window by my pc, or any other folding setups. Just waaay to hot. A steady 60C coming out of 2 gpus is just not good. And when I woke up I touched my hsf and it was the 1st time I felt heat coming off the fins.


----------



## G-Byte

Don't know what the heck is going on but I just got a nice beefy update of 3014. So that is 4 wu's; a 1920, 353 and 2x384 pointers. So I'll restart and see what happens

Ok, I restarted this smp from when I got that wu done, and credited for it, and something is different. It said "Restoring State" and started up where it left off at. I did not have to login as it was already logged and sitting at the folding prompt. This is really odd cause it has never restored any state. What's up with that?

edit: got a hung message in fahmon and so I did a reset. Hopefully something got fixed. Even my client.cfg file shows the proper passkey username/team info.


----------



## wannabe_OC

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G-Byte* 
edit: got a hung message in fahmon and so I did a reset. Hopefully something got fixed. Even my client.cfg file shows the proper passkey username/team info.

Error knows you're on to him so he haxxored you and put everything back to the way it's supposed to be...









Glad it's all working out...


----------



## error10

If you have the correct username and passkey in the client.cfg then the problem is on Stanford's end, not yours. Sorry.

Ironically the passkey was meant to prevent situations like this.


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


If you have the correct username and passkey in the client.cfg then the problem is on Stanford's end, not yours. Sorry.

Ironically the passkey was meant to prevent situations like this.


ya, that is why this is so frustrating even after entering and comparing the #s carefully. thanks for the reply


----------



## Col. Newman

Everytime I shutdown the VM and the start it up again the folding client just says "Will resume from checkpoint files" but it never does anything and I have to start over with a fresh copy. This is driving me nuts.

Also after the last fresh copy start over my GPU folding points have dropped by like 2000PPD and I raised the priority on the GPU cores and lowered it on the VMs and it actually seemed to get worst not better.


----------



## stan

Can someone give some insite on what the heck this is??? Is this the correct way this is supposed to send? Or am I missing something here?


----------



## G-Byte

Hiya stan,

It is only write a "check point" every 5 minutes. Kinda funny cause my config file says to do the same but it is ignoring me. But it is nothing to worry about and is a normal occurrence.


----------



## Pic0liter

It's just the FAH client writing it's checkpoint files, not anything to worry about. The checkpoints are so if the client gets closed it can restart from closer to where it used to be and not from the beginning again.


----------



## stan

Thnx guys was kind worried there


----------



## MadCatMk2

error10, remember when I told you that the screen stops refreshing and all?
Seems it occurs when the client is closed via Troubleshoot->Power Off and Exit.
Ctrl+Alt+Insert from now only for me.

Also, sometimes the client complains another instance is running after bad shutdowns. Maybe there's a way to fix this. (I'm asking for too much, aren't I?







)


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


error10, remember when I told you that the screen stops refreshing and all?
Seems it occurs when the client is closed via Troubleshoot->Power Off and Exit.
Ctrl+Alt+Insert from now only for me.

Also, sometimes the client complains another instance is running after bad shutdowns. Maybe there's a way to fix this. (I'm asking for too much, aren't I?







)


Hiya Madcat,

That key combo will shutdown the fah in vm? Ya, I get lockups sometimes, escpecially when I forget that my gpu is very busy and I open a program that uses the gpu.







Then with a hard reboot needed the next time I start the client it says the same thing, reset/restart is needed.


----------



## error10

Each client core actually writes the checkpoint files every few (set to 5) minutes. The a1 core actually prints a message to that effect, while the a2 core does not.


----------



## G-Byte

Ok, and here I thought it was just me with no cp listings. Nice to know that it is still doing the job.

On another matter; how's the coding going with your expected appliance updates? I like the fah configuration myself and the subs for partial credit. Good additions all of them error and I'll be waiting for the update. So then, once again, I will get a new user id.

But I done good yesterday, went and raced n4smw and all I did was just lower the priority in taskman for vm. Raced pretty good too, but I still had to shutdown my gpu folding even the 9600gt, n4s just loads to a blank black and it takes a hard reboot to get up running again.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*


That key combo will shutdown the fah in vm


It should request all tasks to end prior to system shutdown. I have to try it a few more times before telling for sure if it always works.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


Each client core actually writes the checkpoint files every few (set to 5) minutes.


I've set mine to 30 minutes due to high uptimes and it will boost my PPD a little (well, at least on paper). Maybe def should be 15?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


The a1 core actually prints a message to that effect, while the a2 core does not.


Didn't know that, thanks.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
If you have the correct username and passkey in the client.cfg then the problem is on Stanford's end, not yours. Sorry.

Ironically the passkey was meant to prevent situations like this.

I would have to back this statement up.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G-Byte* 
ya, that is why this is so frustrating even after entering and comparing the #s carefully. thanks for the reply

G-Byte, How long have you been using "G-Byte" for your folding name? IIRC It's either the Underscore "_" or the dash "-" that unix has issues with in share names so I'm wondering if Stanford's servers are having an issue with the "-"? Just a thought I really don't know what their servers are running but I would hazard a guess at unix.


----------



## G-Byte

I've been using G-Byte for a Nic for almost 10 years now. I got the nickname of gigabyte cause that was all I talked about, computers, when I first got intereseted. A guy that was cooking at the treatment center I was living in got hot and bothered...but I really could clear out a room fast, didn't take more than 10 minutes or so.







) But then I was not being original cause most sites had that nic used, so I shortened it and there it still is. I tried, once, to use multiples nicknames at the same site but that was just the start of my memory loss and it didn't turn out good at all.









But that unix idea of yours does sound a bit like the truth. I'll have to do some reading I think, more reading that is. I use either the underscore or dash most places.


----------



## OcCam

I keep running into a crash of the VM on boot but have found a fix for it for anyone else who might run into this same problem. (I think it may be limited to people with motherboards that only have one ps2 port. just a hunch)

The crash is a black screen just after the last message seen on the screenshot below. 
http://www.overclock.net/attachment....1&d=1232404029
and is unrecoverable even after a wipe and reinstall of the client and VM software

I can confirm that you can remove the repeated crash of the VM by shutting down the virtual machine, then run the windows x86 smp client into the calculation phase. You can shut down the windows client as soon as you see the 0% complete message.

Then fire up error10's client and it should boot to Login

This will fix the crash for when running the machine in both VM player and VM workstation


----------



## j_syk

Ok, after having some problems earlier. I restarted the whole program within VMware and it seems to be working fine. I'm getting about 14 min per 1% on a 250000 step WU, is that OK for a dual core at 3.25ghz?
I swear I saw a 1,000,000 point WU last night before I let it run. Is that an SMP only size? never saw them that big in the windows client.
Anyway, project blackout has been completed and now I can comfortably fold at night, we'll see what I can do.
Are there commands to pause/resume work instead of shutting down the virtual machine? I find myself constantly turning it on and off depending on my cpu usage/needs.


----------



## G-Byte

Hiya jsyk,

I was doing the same thing, shutting down the vm, when I race in N4SMostWanted. Then I just left it be and put in below normal for priority. My cpu does an average of 16m29s per % but goes to 30+/% racing. I have been limiting myself to a hour or 1.5 every night and I at least get a few %'s done and don't have to shut the vm off.

I just was using the 3 finger salute before. Now the vmware app just resumes where it left off. It just started doing that so something got changed but I don't know what. Maybe cause I just installed the latest version, 2.5.1....

So it does do work but not so well. At least it is stays running whereas my gpus have to be shut down, I tried to pause them but that just locked my system dead.


----------



## j_syk

I got a BSOD after some programs stopped responding, and when i rebooted to get VMware and my spu client back up before going to sleep I got this error and response after clicking on take ownership.
I am confused. If I need to remove and reinstall the folding client how would I go about that.

anyway, off to sleep with just gpu running tonight i guess


----------



## G-Byte

jkyk, I would just do a reset, it should take over from the last % that was done.


----------



## Xero.

Error10 is my hero.

Will I get significantly more points if I VMWare it? I get about 1500 PPD off my processor. If so, I'll get it up and goin after school.


----------



## Pic0liter

The E8400 doesn't have the virtualization technologies needed for the VMware Linux SMP client, and as a result you won't get any better PPD and possibly worse PPD if you were to use it.


----------



## Xero.

I have an e4300...

and at that, I've run VM's before, just not folding...


----------



## Pic0liter

Woops, sorry, I meant to say that the E4300 doesn't have the virtualization technologies required. The E8400 does have them.


----------



## error10

Yep the E4300 won't run this client. Sorry.


----------



## Jbear

Like others in this thread I am experiencing connection issues.

*Background*:

I got the VMware player and folding client working on my home server (E6600, Intel DP965LT, 2GB Kingston ValueRam, XP Pro SP3), but can't get it working on my sig-rig.

an image of what it's looking like:









I've set up firewall exceptions, but even disabling the firewall doesn't help. Can anyone point me into the right direction?


----------



## MadCatMk2

Jbear, someone had said that Devices->Netword Adapter-> Bridged was what worked for him if I remember correctly. Try them all.


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jbear*


Like others in this thread I am experiencing connection issues.

*Background*:

I got the VMware player and folding client working on my home server (E6600, Intel DP965LT, 2GB Kingston ValueRam, XP Pro SP3), but can't get it working on my sig-rig.

an image of what it's looking like:









I've set up firewall exceptions, but even disabling the firewall doesn't help. Can anyone point me into the right direction?


Did you change the network type? It should be set to NAT, rather than bridged. YOu could also try bridged and see if it works (no guarantees). Otherwise, restart your computer. If that doesn't sort it, uninstall and then reinstall VMware.


----------



## Enjoi

if i run my GPU client and this one at the same time, and set the priority to low, will it still decrease my GPU PPD?


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


Did you change the network type? It should be set to NAT, rather than bridged. YOu could also try bridged and see if it works (no guarantees). Otherwise, restart your computer. If that doesn't sort it, uninstall and then reinstall VMware.


NATs default; shouldn't it already be set there?

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Enjoi*


if i run my GPU client and this one at the same time, and set the priority to low, will it still decrease my GPU PPD?


Read this whole thread; it's what worked best for me.


----------



## Jbear

I had forgotten to mention that I tried both those methods (changing NAT to bridged and rebooting). Those were actually the first things I tried.

Right now I am installing VMware Workstation 5, to experiment with other possibilities.

[update (_to prevent multiposting_)]

The Workstation installer ended prematurely, potentially an issue caused by Windows 7 beta that I'm running.
Reinstalling VMware player didn't solve the problem, neither did re-extracting the VMfoldingclient. Can this all be caused by the fact that I'm running W7? I doubt it personally.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jbear* 
I had forgotten to mention that I tried both those methods (changing NAT to bridged and rebooting). Those were actually the first things I tried.

Right now I am installing VMware Workstation 5, to experiment with other possibilities.

If I'm not mistaken Workstation is quite slower, but it's worth it to find out what's wrong.


----------



## error10

You're on Windows 7? You should have mentioned that. There's absolutely nothing I can do. It's a beta, after all.


----------



## Danbeme32

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Jbear*


I had forgotten to mention that I tried both those methods (changing NAT to bridged and rebooting). Those were actually the first things I tried.

Right now I am installing VMware Workstation 5, to experiment with other possibilities.

[update (_to prevent multiposting_)]

The Workstation installer ended prematurely, potentially an issue caused by Windows 7 beta that I'm running.
Reinstalling VMware player didn't solve the problem, neither did re-extracting the VMfoldingclient. Can this all be caused by the fact that I'm running W7? I doubt it personally.


VMware server works better in Xp. I am using server 1.0.8. You can exit the program and it will run in the back ground. I tried 2.0 but it's a pain in the butt.

http://www.vmware.com/download/server/


----------



## mksteez

Im new to this and just started folding today.

If you close VMware and loaded it back up, will it continue whatever its working on? and how do i get new WU's?


----------



## Col. Newman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


Jbear, someone had said that Devices->Netword Adapter-> Bridged was what worked for him if I remember correctly. Try them all.


My problem was I couldn't access the samba shares. It never had a problem connecting and getting WUs.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


If I'm not mistaken Workstation is quite slower, but it's worth it to find out what's wrong.


Maybe that would explain why my friend get's more PPD on his tri-core that is only a 2.1GHz and My Quad is a 2.3GHz. I use workstation 6.5 and he uses the player.


----------



## JadeMiner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mksteez*


Im new to this and just started folding today.

If you close VMware and loaded it back up, will it continue whatever its working on? and how do i get new WU's?


If you double click the .vxm file (you may have made a shortcut like error10 mentioned). Then it will fire up the VMWare. Once you have started the first WU, everything is automatic. It'll send the first completed WU, and download a new one to work on. Then when that finishes, it'll send the results and get a new WU. Automatically.


----------



## [ISM]-BlueDragon

ok got it up and going how do i select my team number and username...?


----------



## Enjoi

Im stuck on the login, its frozen and wont let me type anything


----------



## G-Byte

Hiya Enjoi,

Just restart the vmware again. It will, or should, start from where it left off or at least the last % that was done.


----------



## Enjoi

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*


Hiya Enjoi,

Just restart the vmware again. It will, or should, start from where it left off or at least the last % that was done.


well the thing is i havent even gotten to starting a WU, i was barely starting it up and entering my name. Then it like froze so i restarted it and it stayed frozen. So i just deleted the whole program and im reinstalling it..


----------



## Enjoi

Yeah when it prompts me for a Password it wont let me type. I press the keyboard keys but nothing shows up, then i press enter and it says "incorrect login"


----------



## mksteez

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enjoi* 
Yeah when it prompts me for a Password it wont let me type. I press the keyboard keys but nothing shows up, then i press enter and it says "incorrect login"

when you type the password, nothing shows on screen but its actually there.


----------



## G-Byte

Hey BlueDragon,

Did you even do the newsgroup thing or run a file server for friends? You Nic is familiar to me...


----------



## Enjoi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mksteez* 
when you type the password, nothing shows on screen but its actually there.

Well i get passed the first part where it ask me to put my username and password. But when it actually prompts me for them is my problem. it ask for my username and i type it in and press enter.

But when it ask me for my password is when the problem occurs. I dont use a password so i just press enter and it says "login incorrect", so i try again and type in the password i would've used and it also says "login incorrect"...so what do i do.


----------



## Col. Newman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enjoi* 
Well i get passed the first part where it ask me to put my username and password. But when it actually prompts me for them is my problem. it ask for my username and i type it in and press enter.

But when it ask me for my password is when the problem occurs. I dont use a password so i just press enter and it says "login incorrect", so i try again and type in the password i would've used and it also says "login incorrect"...so what do i do.

Type "folding" for the username and "folding" for the password. Also the characters are not suppose to show up.

also hit alt + F7 to view the folding client


----------



## Enjoi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Col. Newman* 
Type in "folding" for the password. Also the characters are not suppose to show up.

That didnt work either =(
gah i want to get my CPU folding before i go to bed


----------



## Col. Newman

sorry I edited my post I added more info

Quote:

Type "folding" for the username and "folding" for the password. Also the characters are not suppose to show up.

Also hit alt + F7 to view the folding client
which should already be folding regardless of whether you are logged in or not


----------



## Enjoi

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Col. Newman* 
sorry I edited my post I added more info which should already be folding regardless of whether you are logged in or not

it worked
now it says: [email protected]:~$

what do i do know?


----------



## Col. Newman

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Enjoi* 
it worked
now it says: [email protected]:~$

what do i do know?

All that did was log you into linux.

you don't have to do anything it should already be folding. Hit Alt-F7 and see for yourself.


----------



## Enjoi

alright i got it working, how do i make sure its using 100% of all my cores?
and how long does each percent take? its been like 10 minutes and it still at 0%


----------



## G-Byte

Somehow I think you might be at about 12minutes per %. Don't quote me on that though as I kinda have forgotten what other 6600 users have been doing. In one day you should be able to start your 2nd wu so about every 3 days you will do three wu, usually 1920 pointers. I do know that the 9850be that I'll be getting does one of it in about 16 hours, right now it takes about 28 hours for me to get one done. The ppd will fluctuate depending on what, or how much, you are using your pc.

I was gone for about 6 hours this afternoon and I check fahmon's log and I was just a few sec over the 16m/%. It is at 17m24s right now which a 100ppd that I lost cause of the time change. I'll go to bed right soon and it will be done this wu and on another and I'll see that the time is then. I've been having some good averages considering I my two gpus have different amounts of shader

I will be sending my 9600gt back to evga for a stepup to the 9800gtx+. When I get it I'll be putting it in my other m2n-sli mobo with this 5kbe and I'll have the Phenom on my workhorse with the other gtx+ when the are both upgraded.


----------



## Jbear

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


You're on Windows 7? You should have mentioned that. There's absolutely nothing I can do. It's a beta, after all.










Apparently Microsoft Internet Information Services isn't available on W7, which is causing the issue. It will not be resolved by using Workstation 5 or Server 1.4-2. I'll stick to regular SMP folding @ 1600 PPD (Q6600 with -smp flag).

Thanks for the effort though.


----------



## j_syk

I noticed a problem with keys repeating really fast, so sometimes when i'd type "folding" as i normally type it, I'd end up with "folldinnng". So if anyone is having problems with the login/password (which I don't think matter anyway) try to type it very short and punctually.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *j_syk* 
I noticed a problem with keys repeating really fast, so sometimes when i'd type "folding" as i normally type it, I'd end up with "folldinnng". So if anyone is having problems with the login/password (which I don't think matter anyway) try to type it very short and punctually.

copy, paste?


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


copy, paste?


Uh, that would take more time than typing it more carefully; can't paste from windows to vmware player afaik anyway.

Anyway, haven't experienced such an issue. Even if more people notice it it's clearly a vmware thing.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


Uh, that would take more time than typing it more carefully; can't paste from windows to vmware player afaik anyway.

Anyway, haven't experienced such an issue. Even if more people notice it it's clearly a vmware thing.


I don't know but I've run into this issue with passwords in browsers o ver the years and it gets to be real PITA when you know your putting the correct pass in! So i've used the copy paste so I can see it exactly. If it don't work after that it's time to wipe it and set a new one. Once I had a router that would constantly corrupt the pass so I was wondering if it was getting hacked (found out later it was firmware issue), So I kept resetting the pass to words that I can't really post here.


----------



## [ISM]-BlueDragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*


Hey BlueDragon,

Did you even do the newsgroup thing or run a file server for friends? You Nic is familiar to me...


uh.. nope lol sorry...do you know how i can change my team number and user name w/ the linux vmware smp?


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[ISM]-BlueDragon*


uh.. nope lol sorry...do you know how i can change my team number and user name w/ the linux vmware smp?


alt+f6
login with "folding"
fah6 -configonly
follow instructions
fah6


----------



## Mikecdm

Lately I have been noticing that cpu usage drops to about 25% from the normal 50%. I'm not sure exactly why it does this, but I haven't done a thing and it just happened.


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mikecdm* 
Lately I have been noticing that cpu usage drops to about 25% from the normal 50%. I'm not sure exactly why it does this, but I haven't done a thing and it just happened.

On what work unit?


----------



## Mikecdm

On a 1920pt wu. Project 2669. This morning it was down to 1700ppd then kept dropping. I deleted everything, then unpacked the [email protected] thingy and set up a new one. After messing with it for a long time, because it didn't want to work I finally got it.

It was working perfect up until a little while ago. Then I noticed that cpu usage was low.


----------



## error10

Is your OC stable? Are you CERTAIN?


----------



## Mikecdm

I ran p95 for about 9hrs a few months back and have been running like this ever since. About 3 days ago I tried to push the chip from 3.6 to 3.7ghz. It was like that this morning when I noticed it running poorly. That's when I dropped it back to 3.6ghz like I originally had it. After rebooting, I still was having problems with the client. After having no luck, I decided to redo all of the [email protected] clients.

Right now it's at 48-49% cpu usage, which is normal for just one instance. I had to restart the VM to get it to work properly.


----------



## Mikecdm

Any ideas other ideas to what the problem can be other than unstable overclock. It's driving me crazy that I can't fold at full potential. For all I know, it might be a windows problem, but I have no clue.


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Mikecdm*


Any ideas other ideas to what the problem can be other than unstable overclock. It's driving me crazy that I can't fold at full potential. For all I know, it might be a windows problem, but I have no clue.


I couldn't begin to guess.


----------



## underdog1425

Answered my own question.


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *underdog1425* 
Answered my own question.

What's the question? And what's the answer?


----------



## [pi]

I'm running two clients on my Q6600.... one of them will perform well, get 1%/~18min, but the second... it takes like an hour and a half to get 1%. If I run just one client, I get a percent every 12 minutes.

So right now I'm running one, since I don't really think deadlines would appreciate the second client right now.

You have any idea why this is happening? Is it because I'm at a stock clock on my processor and the 2.4GHz isn't quite enough to power two clients?

My second client looks like this
20:10:27 Completed 980000 out of 2000000 steps (49 percent)
20:15:27 Timered checkpoint triggered
20:20:27
20:25:27
...
...
21:10:27 Timered checkpoint triggered

:-/ Ideas?

EDIT: Sorry if it's already covered in this thread.... there are just so may pages to go through...


----------



## Mikecdm

Check the wu's that they are working on. One might be a 1920 pt wu and the other might be one of those 3k pt wu's. I think project 5101 or 5102 compared to the easier 2669's.


----------



## error10

Yeah, you need to specify what projects you're working. You probably have one of the very long running ones (that's what it looks like).


----------



## [pi]

Ahhh, so should I just let it keep running? Assuming those ones have longer deadlines then?


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[pi]*


Ahhh, so should I just let it keep running? Assuming those ones have longer deadlines then?


Well what project is it?


----------



## rtop2

It doesn't ask me any of the question sin blue....it justs sits at a black screen...


----------



## rtop2

What is entering MD?


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rtop2*


It doesn't ask me any of the question sin blue....it justs sits at a black screen...


Are you 100% certain your OC is stable? Shut down the VM with *Player > Troubleshoot > Power Off and Quit*, set your system back to stock, and run the VM again. If it works, your OC isn't stable. (And if it doesn't work, I want to hear about it.)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rtop2*


What is entering MD?


M.D. = Molecular Dynamics. That means it's starting a work unit.


----------



## j_syk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *rtop2*


It doesn't ask me any of the question sin blue....it justs sits at a black screen...


if you want to verify configuration settings or change username, etc just type

Code:


Code:


fah6 -configonly

in one of the console screens (alt f1 through alt f6) once you log in using username: folding , password: folding


----------



## thurst0n

Login? It's asking for folding login..


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thurst0n*


Login? It's asking for folding login..


Go read the top post. Or the information displayed on screen.


----------



## thurst0n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
Go read the top post. Or the information displayed on screen.

rofl. no i figured that out sorry. well I got to a point where it asked for folding name and pass, never asked for team...

I am also getting this black screen. Gonna go to a more stable clock and retry. But basically it goes through, asks me the time zone.. reboots, and then sits in black screen after showing vmware. My cpu cores are all above 50 percent.


----------



## thurst0n

Well it seems to be having the same problem. I have tried wiping the folders and re-extracting but still get the problem. I tried a couple different clocks and still nothing. I'm now at default settings. I'm confused cause it seemed to be working, but it just sits black. I can't even type..


----------



## error10

Does FahMon show it's running?


----------



## thurst0n

I haven't added anything to FahMon because I never saw the ip..


----------



## Col. Newman

try 192.168.136.128 I think that's what it was.

or just go in to network and look for a computer called "folding"


----------



## thurst0n

No such object. I swear this is bizzare. I got further OC to 4.0. I'ts just black screen, but using my cpu... maybe i need to reinstall vmplayer.. I did install it under an unstable clock...


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thurst0n*


No such object. I swear this is bizzare. I got further OC to 4.0. I'ts just black screen, but using my cpu... maybe i need to reinstall vmplayer.. I did install it under an unstable clock...


GO into the player, and then hit Ctrl+G then Enter.


----------



## Col. Newman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thurst0n*


No such object. I swear this is bizzare. I got further OC to 4.0. I'ts just black screen, but using my cpu... maybe i need to reinstall vmplayer.. I did install it under an unstable clock...


I don't see why installing it under a unstable **** would have made a difference. But you can always try.


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Col. Newman*


I don't see why installing it under a unstable **** would have made a difference. But you can always try.


Installing, probably not. But using it, definitely. The CPU is having to WORK now, and do things you've never before asked of it, and with parts of the chip that no stress test ever touches. It's worth considering the possibility that the OC isn't entirely stable.


----------



## thurst0n

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


GO into the player, and then hit Ctrl+G then Enter.


No effect.

I'm no longer OC at all. Running at 3.0ghz.

I'm confuseeed. It was going better a second ago.

Does this notepad file vmware help at all?


----------



## error10

Maybe, but you didn't post it.


----------



## Col. Newman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


Installing, probably not. But using it, definitely. The CPU is having to WORK now, and do things you've never before asked of it, and with parts of the chip that no stress test ever touches. It's worth considering the possibility that the OC isn't entirely stable.


yeah I was just referring to installing it.

and why did it censor out the word clock? maybe I forgot the l


----------



## Hueristic

Seems alot of people are having issues setting up fahmon, Would it be doable to integrate it into the package?

BTW I just bought a Opty 165, Will this run on it?


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Seems alot of people are having issues setting up fahmon, Would it be doable to integrate it into the package?

BTW I just bought a Opty 165, Will this run on it?


Yes, the Opteron will run it.

As for integrating FahMon, I have no idea what you mean. It's already about as integrated as I can make it!


----------



## Col. Newman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Seems alot of people are having issues setting up fahmon, Would it be doable to integrate it into the package?

BTW I just bought a Opty 165, Will this run on it?


How would you do that? It's a command line only distro. And how would that solve the problem of them not being able to connect to the samba share over the network? It's not that hard it just takes some simple trouble shooting.

Also if you have never used Linux before this is probably not the folding VM for you. Just my current opinion of it though. Maybe after the bugs are worked out it will be more friendly to your average joe user.

For the record I switched to a Xubuntu VM to fold on since I got sick of the fact that every time I shut down the VM I had to start over with a fresh copy because FAH would hang and not run when I started the VM back up.


----------



## Tufelhunden

NVM Once I double the virtual machine config file it seems to have started.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Seems alot of people are having issues setting up fahmon, Would it be doable to integrate it into the package?


If you mean making it show its PPD in the window, it's gonna be a lot more work. Someone would have to rewrite the program down to a command line level and recompile.


----------



## error10

Well some people want a whole GUI in the little window, but the download size for that sort of virtual machine is just unmanageable. I want one that's smaller, not larger, and as close to zero maintenance as possible. Unfortunately it turns out to be rather difficult to build a distribution.


----------



## G-Byte

It's been working ok for me this past week or so, no errors and somehow it is keepign track of my total wu. I have been quiting it with ctrl+alt+insert and when I restart it says something about restoring, forget exactly what, but it is working good. I haven't had much trouble getting Fahmon to work either so...that is good for me too. What would be a bit better is if I had more control over the fah settings. Maybe a short numbered list of run command for starting/stopping and configuring fah itself would be nice. I know you said you were going to be doing some work for enhancments but life might get in the way.

The only thing what is still wrong with my setup here is that the wrong stanford user id is still there even though I edited the config file but I am getting the credit now and that is the main thing.


----------



## MadCatMk2

How much ram have you given to it G-Byte? For me it usually takes 3-4 restarts to make it work for some reason with 512MBs.


----------



## Outcasst

Hi guys.. just got this to work, however after I choose my time zone, the vmware restarts, boots up again and just gives me a black screen. My CPU is at 50% so i presume it's folding.. but who's it folding for?

Rebooted again and it seems to be working, however it's asking me for a 'folding login'.. What's this?

Nevermind, found the password.


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2* 
How much ram have you given to it G-Byte? For me it usually takes 3-4 restarts to make it work for some reason with 512MBs.

I think it is the default 448. Taskman shows it using 507. And I got 2gigs or which 1712/2048 is used.

But it is working pretty good for me right now and for the past week or more.


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Outcasst* 
Hi guys.. just got this to work, however after I choose my time zone, the vmware restarts, boots up again and just gives me a black screen. My CPU is at 50% so i presume it's folding.. but who's it folding for?

Rebooted again and it seems to be working, however it's asking me for a 'folding login'.. What's this?

Nevermind, found the password.

Ys since error made this appliance for team 37726 that is why it doesn't ask you for a team number.

So now you got it running, have you got it listed in Fahmon yet? For the ip click your mouse inside the vm screen then hit the alt+f1 key. It should show you the ip it is using. just add a client to fahmon and called whatever is your fancy and for path go \\\\ipaddy\\folding. It might ask you for a password/username and this will be the pw/un for your computer.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Redmist* 









Attachment 90761










Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
It looks like your VM didn't get an IP address for some reason. Try making a new one from the zip file.

Error10, I'm getting that same error. What do you mean making a new one from the zip?


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
Error10, I'm getting that same error. What do you mean making a new one from the zip?









A fresh copy of the virtual appliance.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


A fresh copy of the virtual appliance.


So just re-download your linux d/l? Or the VMWare? I got the newest VMware, 2.5.x? Whatever they have on their front page of the site.


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *repo_man* 
So just re-download your linux d/l? Or the VMWare? I got the newest VMware, 2.5.x? Whatever they have on their front page of the site.









You still have a copy of the zip file you downloaded, right? Just reuse it.


----------



## JadeMiner

Another common reason the vmware player can't connect is because some people need to set the ethernet on the vmware player to bridged. Not NAT. Though I have always had success with NAT. Some people can only connect when bridged is checked.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


You still have a copy of the zip file you downloaded, right? Just reuse it.


Yea I do, I'll try it again.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JadeMiner*


Another common reason the vmware player can't connect is because some people need to set the ethernet on the vmware player to bridged. Not NAT. Though I have always had success with NAT. Some people can only connect when bridged is checked.


How do I change that setting Jade?


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Yea I do, I'll try it again.

How do I change that setting Jade?


With the vm player open but not in focus (meaning your mouse is not inside) just left click the network adapter icon at the bottom set of icons. Choose whatever you think or were told might work for you. I don't know if you have to do a shutdown and reboot but... Oh, and if/when you want to stop the smp client down mouse in the window, you might have to hit a key ( I used the alt key) to bring up the screen and use the combo ctrl+alt+insert and that will shutdown the processes running and reboot the vm appliance. Then you can just let vm reboot or shut it down and everything *should* be ok.


----------



## JadeMiner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*


With the vm player open but not in focus (meaning your mouse is not inside) just left click the network adapter icon at the bottom set of icons. Choose whatever you think or were told might work for you. I don't know if you have to do a shutdown and reboot but... Oh, and if/when you want to stop the smp client down mouse in the window, you might have to hit a key ( I used the alt key) to bring up the screen and use the combo ctrl+alt+insert and that will shutdown the processes running and reboot the vm appliance. Then you can just let vm reboot or shut it down and everything *should* be ok.


Correct. It's located outside the screen. And he WILL have to reboot. Thx.


----------



## repo_man

That worked, it got the WU packet and is going. I'm waiting for the first % now,lol. Thanks guys!









Now if I can figure out the FAHmon situation I'd be great.


----------



## Outcasst

I'm having an issue. After the 1st % my core usage has gone down from 2 cores to 1 core automatically.. what's going on?


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Outcasst* 
I'm having an issue. After the 1st % my core usage has gone down from 2 cores to 1 core automatically.. what's going on?

Have you tried to set the affinity in taskman? You can either run an affinity program to do this automatically or use taskman and check off cores 2&3. But you will have to do this after every reboot or whenever you stop vmware completely. Two cores is all that can be used in the Team Comp. Try it out and get back to us.


----------



## Outcasst

Sorry it didn't work.. I left it on overnight and I woke up this morning to find that the client was infact using no CPU. It was just sitting there.


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Outcasst*


Sorry it didn't work.. I left it on overnight and I woke up this morning to find that the client was infact using no CPU. It was just sitting there.


Hey Outcasst,

Man that sucks. And the only thing I can think of is stopping vmware and restart it again to see if it changes anything or just starting all over again by unzipping the .zip file again. In the setup you have a choice for advanced options, did you get into that? I think I remember that there was a cpu usage option, but I would not bet much on it. But the only way I know to get to the setup is by starting all over again. Delete all the files in your team virtual folder and reextract all the files from the .zip you downloaded.

I know that there is an advanced option and you should watch for it, vmware will ask you about it...man not I am doubting what I remember lol. I'll be awake for another hour or so (it is 2am here) and I'll keep a watch on the thread, good luck and repost as soon as you know something


----------



## Outcasst

I have restarted the client 3 times and it's still doing it.. It seems to always move down to one core after it's done 2% and it moves down again to 0 cores after another 2%.


----------



## Pic0liter

It's possible that this is related to Windows 7 being the host operating system. Could you try running Vista or XP as the host OS and see what happens?


----------



## Outcasst

It also happens on vista.

Well hang on.. i left it on 0% core usage for a while and it's gone back up to 25%.. I'll see if it reaches 50% again and stays there


----------



## G-Byte

I just pm'd error10 so hopefully he'll get back and read your problem. I don't think I remember anyone having your type of trouble and this time I am sure of it. It is an odd event and here's to hoping there is an easy answer.

In the meantime why don't you just run your gtx, at least then you'll get the 2500 cap each day?


----------



## Outcasst

Alright will do. So i just stop my GTX260 from folding if i reach 2500 points within a 24hr period? And then start again when 24hrs is up


----------



## Pic0liter

The GTX should give around 6000-8000PPD or so, compared with probably a potential of 3500 for the CPU under Linux SMP, so it will give you the biggest PPD increase.


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Pic0liter* 
The GTX should give around 6000-8000PPD or so, compared with probably a potential of 3500 for the CPU under Linux SMP, so it will give you the biggest PPD increase.

Yeah, but i'm folding for a team so i'm limited. I can get more PPD from 2 Q6600 cores with this VM client than a GTX260 because i'm limited to 2500.

Well, the quad is getting 15min per % on just one core so it isn't really that bad for the time being


----------



## Pic0liter

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Outcasst* 
Yeah, but i'm folding for a team so i'm limited. I can get more PPD from 2 Q6600 cores with this VM client than a GTX260 because i'm limited to 2500

No, your personal stats aren't limited. Only 2500PPD or whatever it is will get added to the team's daily total, but there will be no limits on your daily total.


----------



## Mikecdm

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Outcasst* 
Alright will do. So i just stop my GTX260 from folding if i reach 2500 points within a 24hr period? And then start again when 24hrs is up

Just let it run all 24/7. When they count you points they will just cap you at 2500 even if you did around 7k.


----------



## Outcasst

OK. awesome. I'm gonna go and do a reinstall of Vista now (about time anyway.. loads of junk on here) to see if that'll help with the Linux SMP issues. I'll be back in around an hour.


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Outcasst*


OK. awesome. I'm gonna go and do a reinstall of Vista now (about time anyway.. loads of junk on here) to see if that'll help with the Linux SMP issues. I'll be back in around an hour.


Um, I was going to ask what you see in FahMon, but if you're formatting and reinstalling then there's nothing I can really do. Come back if you are still having trouble.


----------



## G-Byte

10 minutes...that was all it would have taken.







But crap does collect and boredom can set in. Thanks for getting here so fast error. Let's hope it all goes well with his install. For me, I could never imagine installing vista...ever. XP took me four years after 98se and w2k for almost 3 years. Oh well, we are what we are; creatures of habit I guess.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Outcasst*


Alright will do. So i just stop my GTX260 from folding if i reach 2500 points within a 24hr period? And then start again when 24hrs is up


Been answered already but ya just keep on running the gpu2 [email protected] and at the end of the day you will just be capped for the Team Comp. Every point includeing the 2500 will goto your main stats at Stanford.

I know I am repeating what already has been said but I had hoped that you would have waited a bit for error to get here


----------



## Outcasst

Sorry to say guys that didn't fix it. Oh well.. needed a de-clutter anyway. You wanted a fahmon screenshot?

I have noticed a few of the tags for the client i'm using. I can see: -suffix 01 -priority 96 -checkpoint 5 -forceasm -verbose -lifeline2615 -version 602


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Outcasst*


Sorry to say guys that didn't fix it. Oh well.. needed a de-clutter anyway. You wanted a fahmon screenshot?

I have noticed a few of the tags for the client i'm using. I can see: -suffix 01 -priority 96 -checkpoint 5 -forceasm -verbose -lifeline2615 -version 602


Ya that is about what mine says too. But your fahmon shot is only 2 minutes after you downloaded the current work unit so you'l have no data as of yet. show us another one in an hour or so, ok?

And I thought of something that no one else had either. Speedstep, or whatever it is called for intel...come on guys help me out. OCN's search is fubar'd again. This is the only thing I can think of.

But in the meantime show me a screeny of cpu-z when your pc is idle.


----------



## error10

And where is your FAHlog?


----------



## G-Byte

So I am told that the bios settings EIST and C1E should both be disabled

Thanks to Rolandooo for telling me about them.


----------



## Rolandooo

Good luck outcasst, I hope you figure it out soon.


----------



## Outcasst

Well it seems to have stood still at 40% usage. PPD is 2200. No matter what i do i can't get it to use the full 2 cores

Edit: gone back down to 25% usage. I notice my client is only using 18MB of RAM when other people's use like 500MB?


----------



## Polska

Hey thanks for the neat package. Decided to give folding a try today and was up and running in no time (had a problem getting it to work with fahmon but got it resolved). Hope to be a part time folder for the cure and OCN







.

Cheers


----------



## cuy50

Well, I'm having a problem. I downloaded everything, and when I run the file it asks for my timezone. After I select my zone the screen goes blank. My cores are at 90 - 100% load but I was never prompted for a user name or password, and VMWare displays nothing.

EDIT:

Ok so I restarted it and now it is folding, but in task manager the CPU is loading erratically from 40% - 100%....what's up? One instance should load a consistent 100% on my dual core right?


----------



## G-Byte

What is your priority set to in taskmanager? normal is what mine is and it gets max'd out most of the time. I am seeing 90+% all the time


----------



## cuy50

Priority is normal. I am getting about 200-400 less PPD, and my GPUs are suffering almost 50%.


----------



## Col. Newman

One instance of a VM should only use 2 cores if you use VMware player. If you use VMware workstation it will put and even load on all 4 cores unless you change the affinity.


----------



## error10

After asking the timezone, the VM is SUPPOSED to reboot itself automatically, and then continue the configuration. (This is done so that all the background processes get started with the correct timezone.) Apparently for some people it doesn't reboot automatically. Restarting it manually through the Troubleshoot menu or Ctrl+Alt+Insert seems to workaround the problem.


----------



## Outcasst

Quote:



Originally Posted by *cuy50*


Ok so I restarted it and now it is folding, but in task manager the CPU is loading erratically from 40% - 100%....what's up? One instance should load a consistent 100% on my dual core right?


Thats similar the problem i'm getting. Exept in my case the CPU load is being reduced over time.


----------



## zooterboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
After asking the timezone, the VM is SUPPOSED to reboot itself automatically, and then continue the configuration. (This is done so that all the background processes get started with the correct timezone.) Apparently for some people it doesn't reboot automatically. Restarting it manually through the Troubleshoot menu or Ctrl+Alt+Insert seems to workaround the problem.

For some reason, either VM or Linux likes to hang on startup a lot. Like 85% of the time. Last night I had to restart one of the VMs 11 times before it booted properly. Luckily, it didn't lose any core info. This has been a problem for quite a while, even with newly unzipped files. Anyone else having this problem?


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zooterboy*


For some reason, either VM or Linux likes to hang on startup a lot. Like 85% of the time. Last night I had to restart one of the VMs 11 times before it booted properly. Luckily, it didn't lose any core info. This has been a problem for quite a while, even with newly unzipped files. Anyone else having this problem?


Not 85% of the time anymore, but it doesn't like getting rebooted.
Today I didn't hit ctrl-alt-insert but just Power Off and Exit. Upon running it again it decided it was past the deadline and grabbed another WU


----------



## wierdo124

erro10, i can't get past where it asks for folding username and pass. I enter wierdo124 and leave the password blank don't i? What am i doing wrong?


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


erro10, i can't get past where it asks for folding username and pass. I enter wierdo124 and leave the password blank don't i? What am i doing wrong?


You're entering a username and password.







Why are you trying to log in to the virtual machine?


----------



## Col. Newman

Just read the OP people, it helps a lot


----------



## wierdo124

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
You're entering a username and password.







Why are you trying to log in to the virtual machine?

Because it wanted me to


----------



## MadCatMk2

username: folding
password: folding

More details by opening your eyes and looking directly to the vmware window.


----------



## G-Byte

Hey guys,

Well this is the second time it has happened to me. my app keeps on trying to load the unitinfo.txt file but I can't. The reason why is because that file is humungous, right now it is 164megs big and the last time it was around 180Meg. This very unusual. Does anyone know why this keeps on happening? I am only 2 hour into the crunching so stopping it is no big deal but I'd rather track down why first.

X Error while reading \\\\192.168.227.129\\folding\\unitinfo.txt!


----------



## wierdo124

I got the UN and password to work, but then now i can't get it to download a WU. It just keeps trying to connect unsuccessfully


----------



## SANNIN3Xjima

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wierdo124*


I got the UN and password to work, but then now i can't get it to download a WU. It just keeps trying to connect unsuccessfully


Ditto... But I can't get internet, nor can I get the password to work.


----------



## Outcasst

Make sure you have your VMware network setting set to bridged


----------



## j_syk

i've noticed with my player that sometimes letters can repeat very quickly and you may end up typing "foldddingg" or something similar without knowing. I really don't think there's a point to logging in anyway. I never do and all my points are going to the right place.


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G-Byte* 
Hey guys,

Well this is the second time it has happened to me. my app keeps on trying to load the unitinfo.txt file but I can't. The reason why is because that file is humungous, right now it is 164megs big and the last time it was around 180Meg. This very unusual. Does anyone know why this keeps on happening? I am only 2 hour into the crunching so stopping it is no big deal but I'd rather track down why first.

X Error while reading 192.168.227.129foldingunitinfo.txt!

This is a bug with certain SMP work units, and nothing you can do about it but wait for the next work unit.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wierdo124* 
I got the UN and password to work, but then now i can't get it to download a WU. It just keeps trying to connect unsuccessfully


Quote:


Originally Posted by *ninjinsamax3* 
Ditto... But I can't get internet, nor can I get the password to work.

Set your networking to bridged, or to NAT. (While the VM is shut down.) One of the two will work, while the other won't.


----------



## G-Byte

Hiya error,

Thanks for the repy. This is really odd cause it hasn't happened before and only in the last 3 of 5 wu. 164megs worth of this;

Current Work Unit
-----------------
Name: Gromacs
Tag: P2669R1C54G81
Download time: February 6 14:25:34
Due time: February 9 14:25:34
Progress: 1721436722% [||||||||||||...||||||||||||]

Fahmon shows that this is a SMP Gromacs CVS. The rest of the whole 168 megs is just a continuing "|||||||"

Just really odd is all. I even started fresh with a new extraction. I've tried to delete and/or edit and save....but it come back like a bad odor







22.25 hours to go and then I will see if the same thing happens. And my last 100% wu went up and got credited so it is not a biggy I guess.


----------



## error10

As I said, it's a bug in the folding stuff. Nothing I can do. You can complain to Stanford, but lots of people have already done so and nothing has happened.


----------



## thurst0n

I seem to be having difficulties. I simply get a black screen. My Cores are being used but no progress is getting done in linux.. loop?

I will attach my log files.

In an old folder which has now been deleted I got to the part where you enter time zone, although this screen for me was slightly differant than the one shown.

Please help!

Won't let me upload logs.. idk what to do


----------



## Outcasst

You just need to keep rebooting the virtual machine until something comes up.


----------



## error10

Rename the .log file to .txt and then you can upload it. This is a restriction at overclock.net.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

I was just setting it up and after i did all the steps i get folding login: _ What do i do there. Also the CPU starts to get used but only 25%.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er* 
I was just setting it up and after i did all the steps i get folding login: _ What do i do there. Also the CPU starts to get used but only 25%.


folding log in= folding
folding password= folding

It's all in the OP


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
folding log in= folding
folding password= folding

It's all in the OP

When i do that it says incorrect password. Its like i cant type the password at all.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*


When i do that it says incorrect password. Its like i cant type the password at all.


It shouldn't show anything on screen while you type. (So that people looking at your screen won't even know how many characters it has )
Anyway, if you don't wanna tweak anything else just hit Alt+F7 as prompted and you should be alright.


----------



## ZealotKi11er

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


It shouldn't show anything on screen while you type. (So that people looking at your screen won't even know how many characters it has )
Anyway, if you don't wanna tweak anything else just hit Alt+F7 as prompted and you should be alright.


Yeha i did that and now the CPU is getting use ~ 45% but there is no sign of folding. Its says 0% for 15mins.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ZealotKi11er*


Yeha i did that and now the CPU is getting use ~ 45% but there is no sign of folding. Its says 0% for 15mins.


That's because you can only use up to *two* cores in each vmware machine. You'll have to un-pack (un-rar) a second one to a different folder and run both at the same time.

Which WU is it on?
Be patient with times


----------



## Hueristic

to type in the pass/user name copy it from the clipboard into the field.


----------



## error10

Or don't do anything. If you see "folding login: " then you're all set. Go set up FahMon and be happy.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


Or don't do anything. If you see "folding login: " then you're all set. Go set up FahMon and be happy.


----------



## thurst0n

Alright error10. I finally got rid of the black screen by just reseting and/or logoff/exit through troubleshoot. <3!

I'm getting 1% about every 9-11 min with 1920 a2_core, and about every 20-21 min with a1_core.

My GPU running on vista is still getting respectable ppd. Wish it'd stop getting 511 though and get the 548's.

This is much better than running windows smp. It's like double the work. Literally. I'm running 2 seperate projects each worth 1920pts.. Right? Lol.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Does this mean its working???


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thurst0n*


Alright error10. I finally got rid of the black screen by just reseting and/or logoff/exit through troubleshoot. <3!

I'm getting 1% about every 9-11 min with 1920 a2_core, and about every 20-21 min with a1_core.

My GPU running on vista is still getting respectable ppd. Wish it'd stop getting 511 though and get the 548's.

This is much better than running windows smp. It's like double the work. Literally. I'm running 2 seperate projects each worth 1920pts.. Right? Lol.


Congrats







Yes, if you have two VMware instances running, then you are running two SMP folding clients and getting mad PPD. Set up FahMon now (go reread the top post) and see just what you're going to get!

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


Does this mean its working???


As you've probably discovered by now, yes, it's working.


----------



## JadeMiner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


Does this mean its working???


Sure does! Congrats Smasher. You are SMP folding!


----------



## SmasherBasher

Only problem is, something happened with the screen when I wasnt paying attention, now I cant find the IP to figure out if its worth it to try to SMP on my 5400+ *and* GPU fold. How can I find it? It's not in the ALT+F1 screen


----------



## Col. Newman

login and type "ifconfig"


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Col. Newman*


login and type "ifconfig"



"Device not found"


----------



## thurst0n

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher* 
"Device not found"

just restart dude.

In the VMWare window click

VMware Player-->
Troubleshoot-->
Reset

This should just restart everything and show u the ip. ;-)


----------



## error10

And please don't PM me the same question you just posed in a thread. It's just bad form.


----------



## SmasherBasher

I'm a ******. I never stopped to think that I didn't have network discovery turned on since I just did a clean install of Vista.









Sorry for the worthless questions, but at least it's going now and Fahmon sees it. Currently, it is at 1717997%


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher* 
I'm a ******. I never stopped to think that I didn't have network discovery turned on since I just did a clean install of Vista.









Sorry for the worthless questions, but at least it's going now and Fahmon sees it. Currently, it is at 1717997%

Call me when it gets to 1718000%.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


I'm a ******. I never stopped to think that I didn't have network discovery turned on since I just did a clean install of Vista.









Sorry for the worthless questions, but at least it's going now and Fahmon sees it. Currently, it is at 1717997%


Alt + F6 to go to console #6 (any console will do actually)
Type: folding
Type: folding
Type: su
Type: folding
Type: date -s hh:ss <-That's your time in hours and seconds.
Go back to console #7 if you want to monitor it
Wait for a few steps to be done

If Fahmon % is not fixed in this WU, it should be fixed in the next one.


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


Alt + F6 to go to console #6 (any console will do actually)
Type: folding
Type: folding
Type: su
Type: folding
Type: date -s hh:ss <-That's your time in hours and seconds.
Go back to console #7 if you want to monitor it
Wait for a few steps to be done

If Fahmon % is not fixed in this WU, it should be fixed in the next one.










Don't do this.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


Don't do this.


But it worked for me? o.o


----------



## sabermetrics

Has anyone had the problem of Fahmon not reading the client?

Mine's stuck with the ETA at N/A, and the PPD at 0.00... Its been 20 minutes already, and all I'm seeing are "Timered checkpoint triggered"...

How long is it supposed to take before Fahmon sees the data?


----------



## JadeMiner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sabermetrics*


Has anyone had the problem of Fahmon not reading the client?

Mine's stuck with the ETA at N/A, and the PPD at 0.00... Its been 20 minutes already, and all I'm seeing are "Timered checkpoint triggered"...

How long is it supposed to take before Fahmon sees the data?


I haven't used that client in awhile since I am folding on pure Linux. But I had to setup Fahmon in this manner....

Put in the Ip Address. \\\\<ip addy>\\ <-----leave that blank. Now click on the browse button (...) then click on the ip address. It will ask you for the login and password. Put in folding...folding. Then the folding folder will appear. Click on it. Then click ok and you are good to go. It's password protected.


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JadeMiner*


I haven't used that client in awhile since I am folding on pure Linux. But I had to setup Fahmon in this manner....

Put in the Ip Address. \\<ip addy> <-----leave that blank. Now click on the browse button (...) then click on the ip address. It will ask you for the login and password. Put in folding...folding. Then the folding folder will appear. Click on it. Then click ok and you are good to go. It's password protected.


Yes, I've done that, Fahmon is able to see the work log of the SMP Client... but its just not giving the ETA or the PPD


----------



## JadeMiner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sabermetrics*


Yes, I've done that, Fahmon is able to see the work log of the SMP Client... but its just not giving the ETA or the PPD


OK good. In that case you just need to wait for it to get enough %'s. It starts the Fahmon log file and the unitinfo.txt file. Sometimes is just takes a few %'s for it to write that file. But after that it always reads it much faster.


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JadeMiner*


OK good. In that case you just need to wait for it to get enough %'s. It starts the Fahmon log file and the unitinfo.txt file. Sometimes is just takes a few %'s for it to write that file. But after that it always reads it much faster.


Ok... I'll let it run for a while longer... though its weird that even though I see in console that its completed 1%, Fahmon is still stuck at 0%... almost like Fahmon only detects the client, but can't read anything from it


----------



## JadeMiner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sabermetrics*


Ok... I'll let it run for a while longer... though its weird that even though I see in console that its completed 1%, Fahmon is still stuck at 0%... almost like Fahmon only detects the client, but can't read anything from it


I know. I agree. I hate that. It needs to reach a certain number of %'s before it writes the file that keeps track of the certain number of %'s. Makes sense to me! NOT! Thanks man


----------



## Hueristic

In order to extrapulate a point in the future you need 3 data points.









does that help?


----------



## sabermetrics

Thanks hueristic! You were right about needing 3 data points! 3% later, and I've got ppd!

Now for the next problem









I'm only getting 1489 ppd (per client)... this is on a 1920 point WU... Shouldn't I be expecting more considering that I get close to 2000 ppd in Vista?


----------



## JadeMiner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sabermetrics*


Thanks hueristic! You were right about needing 3 data points! 3% later, and I've got ppd!

Now for the next problem









I'm only getting 1489 ppd (per client)... this is on a 1920 point WU... Shouldn't I be expecting more considering that I get close to 2000 ppd in Vista?


It depends on if it's using the older Gromacs core (2665) or the newer Gromacs CVS core. (2671, 2669, etc). What does the Fahmon say? Gromacs or Gromacs CVS?


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JadeMiner*


It depends on if it's using the older Gromacs core (2665) or the newer Gromacs CVS core. (2671, 2669, etc). What does the Fahmon say? Gromacs or Gromacs CVS?


Ah, completely forgot about that... yea, its using the older Gromacs core... so I won't get the CVS everytime then?


----------



## JadeMiner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sabermetrics* 
Ah, completely forgot about that... yea, its using the older Gromacs core... so I won't get the CVS everytime then?

Nope. They are still handing out the 2665, the 5101, and the 5102's. (older Gromacs core) Over in the team competition. They can really kill our points per day. If one poor soul gets 3 5101's he can lose 4 or 5 positions. Feel free to come over and join the team competition. Thanks again man


----------



## sabermetrics

This... does not look right... am I supposed to assign cores to each client or something?



I'm only getting 1000 ppd per client, and even though its on the older Gromacs core, I was still able to get 1800-2000 ppd on the same core in Vista... Something's gotta be wrong


----------



## MadCatMk2

sabermetrics, setting the affinity to two cores to each client should give you a small boost, but nothing mad.


----------



## sabermetrics

sigh... I've set the affinity to two cores for each client...

Still getting 900 ppd per client, and now my GPU client has dropped from 6000 ppd to 3000ppd...

Unbelievable... I'm thinking of just sticking with Windows... gawd I'm starting to feel hatred towards Linux... I can never do anything right with it


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sabermetrics* 
sigh... I've set the affinity to two cores for each client...

Still getting 900 ppd per client, and now my GPU client has dropped from 6000 ppd to 3000ppd...

Unbelievable... I'm thinking of just sticking with Windows... gawd I'm starting to feel hatred towards Linux... I can never do anything right with it

I've been working on systems for 31 years, I hate them all now!


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sabermetrics*


sigh... I've set the affinity to two cores for each client...

Still getting 900 ppd per client, and now my GPU client has dropped from 6000 ppd to 3000ppd...

Unbelievable... I'm thinking of just sticking with Windows... gawd I'm starting to feel hatred towards Linux... I can never do anything right with it


DO NOT set VMware's affinity, this will result in a LARGE PPD DROP!


----------



## sreg0r

I have been experimenting with 2 gpu clients and 2 vmware linux smp instances on one quad core machine (Phenom 920). I have found that manually setting the affinity actually reduced my ppd so instead I just set the priority of the vmware instances to idle and the gpu cores to normal.

I have been getting 1400ppd on the older a1 core and 2300ppd on the a2 core. I'm sure I could get better but stock heatsink and budget RAM don't exactly equal great overclocking success.


----------



## Sonic

I am about to pull my hair out, this is the farthest I've got...

I know it's working because the load increases and temps shoot up a little.


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Sonic*


I am about to pull my hair out, this is the farthest I've got...


Press alt + F7 when you get to that screen


----------



## Sonic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sabermetrics*


Press alt + F7 when you get to that screen


Errrr..... apparently I have to use the left alt.










Thanks.


----------



## thurst0n

Yeah. If you see that you are folding. You only need to login if you want to mess around with linux (not necessary). It posts your IP for Fahmon now. ty error


----------



## Sonic

I can't get fahmon to pick it up, I've done the \\\\ipaddress\\folding and nada.

*Goes into corner and cries*

Quote:



Originally Posted by *JadeMiner*


I haven't used that client in awhile since I am folding on pure Linux. But I had to setup Fahmon in this manner....

Put in the Ip Address. \\<ip addy> <-----leave that blank. Now click on the browse button (...) then click on the ip address. It will ask you for the login and password. Put in folding...folding. Then the folding folder will appear. Click on it. Then click ok and you are good to go. It's password protected.


----------



## error10

I can see you guys don't need me anymore.


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


I can see you guys don't need me anymore.










we learned from the best


----------



## Polska

Hey I just did a format and the client is working, but fahmon is reporting that the cpu client is hung but I know it is not. I read that this could be caused by a time differect between the vm and windows. I check the vm time and it is different, how can I change it or sync it with my machine. I tried the date function but it said Operation not permitted.

Could there by another reason it says hung (i also just tried "Ignore asychronous clocks" under FahMon/preferences/Monitoring which I found suggested somewhere to no effect).


----------



## zooterboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Polska*


Hey I just did a format and the client is working, but fahmon is reporting that the cpu client is hung but I know it is not. I read that this could be caused by a time differect between the vm and windows. I check the vm time and it is different, how can I change it or sync it with my machine. I tried the date function but it said Operation not permitted.

Could there by another reason it says hung (i also just tried "Ignore asychronous clocks" under FahMon/preferences/Monitoring which I found suggested somewhere to no effect).


It sounds like Fahmon isn't able to communicate with the VM. How long does it say that? Did you make sure the IP address is still the same/right?


----------



## zooterboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


I can see you guys don't need me anymore.










Yeah, sure we don't.

How's that new Asus board treating ya?


----------



## Rolandooo

What exactly does this mean? I am trying to use Vmware with my E8500 and get this message.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Do you have VT enabled in your BIOS?


----------



## mrkryz

I cant get this appliance to load up









Goes through the posting, lilo is fine, once it is about to launch either X or the TTY it just blanks the screen and doesnt respond to anything Alt+F keys etc


----------



## mrkryz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrkryz*


I cant get this appliance to load up









Goes through the posting, lilo is fine, once it is about to launch either X or the TTY it just blanks the screen and doesnt respond to anything Alt+F keys etc











RESOLVED: My wireless keybopard was lousing up the client somehow....

Had to enable enhanced virtual keyboard and also reduce memory to 512M (wont boot with more then 512M for some reason)


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mrkryz*


RESOLVED: My wireless keybopard was lousing up the client somehow....

Had to enable enhanced virtual keyboard and also reduce memory to 512M (wont boot with more then 512M for some reason)


Needless to say your motherboard is every folder's dream.
Make those VGAs six... and er, get a second PSU


----------



## mrkryz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


Needless to say your motherboard is every folder's dream.
Make those VGAs six... and er, get a second PSU










With all the gear I have up for sale and the existing toys slush fund (paypal) Im considering going dual p6t6's + i7's in a mountain mods case with 9800gx2's


----------



## mrkryz

The electric bill is what scares me more then the hardware costs LOL In new york between high kW charges (.18cents) + ******ed delivery surcharges (.05cents) it costs me about .25 cents per kW/hour... that makes for one butt puckering electric bill when pushing 3-4 kW in folding,


----------



## elec999

Is there anyway to autostart the vms, incase system needs to reboot.
Thank you


----------



## Brutuz

When I booted first in VMWare Player, it selected Timezone, rebooted and now it only shows a black screen and hogs CPU usage... Anyone know the problem?


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Brutuz*


When I booted first in VMWare Player, it selected Timezone, rebooted and now it only shows a black screen and hogs CPU usage... Anyone know the problem?


Just reset VMware... go to the top of the window, click VMware Player, click Troubleshoot, and reset the player


----------



## Polska

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zooterboy*


It sounds like Fahmon isn't able to communicate with the VM. How long does it say that? Did you make sure the IP address is still the same/right?


Ya vm was working fine. Percentage was updating in fahmon, but nothing else was (I was getting points for work). I reset the VM that seemed to do the trick, its fine now.


----------



## mrkryz

See attached









4 SMP Clients
2 GPU Clients


----------



## Brutuz

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sabermetrics*


Just reset VMware... go to the top of the window, click VMware Player, click Troubleshoot, and reset the player


Thanks, +rep.

How do I get it to show in [email protected]?

Edit:NEvermind.


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rolandooo* 
What exactly does this mean? I am trying to use Vmware with my E8500 and get this message.









You sure it's an E8500? Did you enable the required items in BIOS as shown in the top post?


----------



## underdog1425

How do I get FAHmon to see the second vmware client's folding folder?

I already have one up and running complete with fahmon, but I only see the one folder under FOLDING...


----------



## Col. Newman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *underdog1425*


How do I get FAHmon to see the second vmware client's folding folder?

I already have one up and running complete with fahmon, but I only see the one folder under FOLDING...


There is only one folder under FOLDING because FOLDING is only one VM, the other VM has the same name so only one shows up. You will have to use the IP address to access the second VM instead.


----------



## underdog1425

Thanks for the help! I got confused by the term FOLDING so I just used alt+f1 to find the IP for each client and went by that instead.

Do I need to login to the machine via windows explorer each time I boot the clients, in order to use fahmon?


----------



## Col. Newman

Quote:



Originally Posted by *underdog1425*


Thanks for the help! I got confused by the term FOLDING so I just used alt+f1 to find the IP for each client and went by that instead.

Do I need to login to the machine via windows explorer each time I boot the clients, in order to use fahmon?


I don't know never actually got that far since I had to start over with a clean version of the FVM after every shutdown. thought it seems I am the only one that had that problem maybe it is because I was using VMware Workstation 6.5 instead of the player.


----------



## underdog1425

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Col. Newman*


I don't know never actually got that far since I had to start over with a clean version of the FVM after every shutdown. thought it seems I am the only one that had that problem maybe it is because I was using VMware Workstation 6.5 instead of the player.


Boooo! the player probably has a lot to do with it...but good luck to you!


















Those GPU projects seem to be crawling so slowly though. But the good news is that I've gotten the vmware clients up and running!


----------



## GodofGrunts

yeah, you'd probably get more PPD without the second VMware...


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *underdog1425*


Boooo! the player probably has a lot to do with it...but good luck to you!









Those GPU projects seem to be crawling so slowly though. But the good news is that I've gotten the vmware clients up and running!










What's wrong with your gtx+'s? These are what I am getting for my single and that is running with a 9800gt...

Min. Time / Frame : 52s - 6380.31 ppd
Avg. Time / Frame : 53s - 6259.92 ppd
Cur. Time / Frame : 56s - 5924.57 ppd
R3F. Time / Frame : 55s - 6032.29 ppd
Eff. Time / Frame : 55s - 6032.29 ppd

I have the n879-ar evga gpu. Stocks are 756m 1836s and 1123m. Oc'd they are 775c 1998s and 1200m. Upping the clock does nothing for folding, but upping the shaders will gain you quite a boost. Remember though that the shaders run on strap levels and they go every 54hmz. Try ocing your shaders to 1944 and up the memory somewhat.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Okay I'm feeling dense. I do not see a .vmx file. I see a .vmxf, .vmsd, and a .nvram.

When I double click the .vmxf file i get this message.

Quote:



Error while opening the virtual machine: File "C:UsersTufelDownloadsOCN [email protected] [email protected] [email protected]" line 1: Syntax error.


Help me please. I would like to add the CPU folding along with the video cards I currently have running.


----------



## G-Byte

Hiya Tufelhunden. The .vmx file is inside the .zip for this vmware appliance so you should be able to see it. But I have a suggestion for you on simplicity. It was/is suggested that you make a VM folder on the root of one of your drives and then extract the OCN vm into that, something like the below which is my drive/file path.

E:\\Virtual Machine\\OCN [email protected]

I keep a copy of the .zip here so it is handy incase I have to restart from fresh. For a quad to use all 4 cores with two vm's you would then have to extract another copy to a different folder name...

x:\\VM\\OCN [email protected]@h2

again mine is like this even though I have a dual core,

E:\\Virtual Machine\\OCN [email protected]
E:\\Virtual Machine\\OCN [email protected]

So when you open the vm player it is simpler to browse to where the the VM main folder is. I had thought that VMPlayer made this folder on it's install so you might want to check to see if it is there. If you one got one hdd then it is easy but I had mine installed on a separate hdd. After you open the 1st vm start another by opening this 2nd folder. Now you got two running and the player has it in it's recent list.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Will try thanks!!


----------



## Luda

Worked flawless with my VMWare Workstation 6.5, also worked after importing and adding as a standard VMWare install, but it completly demolished my proc, and dropped my GPU 2 clients down to under 2K ppd. looks like its a little bit to much for my 6000+, so yet another reason to go with a Q9550!


----------



## Greg121986

My Windows Task Manager is only showing 30% usage. Is this normal? When I have run SMP in Windows and forgot the "-smp" flag, it would produce a similar effect. Do I need to do something like this for the VMware version?

I also am seeing an odd thing show up in the VMware window. It says "Timered Checkpoint triggered" three times after starting the client.


----------



## DUNC4N

Make sure you selected 2 cores for the virtual machine you created.

Also you need to add the smp flag. For example I use

Code:



Code:


./fah6 -smp -advmethods

to start mine.

Also the checkpoint is normal, and what ever you selected for it. [3-15 min]


----------



## tehmaggot

Got my quad in on the action


----------



## Jbear

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DUNC4N*


Make sure you selected 2 cores for the virtual machine you created.

Also you need to add the smp flag. For example I use 
Code:


Code:


./fah6 -smp -advmethods

to start mine.

Also the checkpoint is normal, and what ever you selected for it. [3-15 min]


He's using Error10's virtual machine appliance which has those flags and 2 cores set by default.

Greg, I experienced the same thing, but after a while it went up to ~98%. I run two identical virtual machines from separate folders, which stresses my Q6600 to 90-99% over all four cores. I suggest you give it a little time and see how it progresses.


----------



## Greg121986

I am at 22 minutes and I still do not have a % finished. I am at 3.0Ghz, but it doesn't seem like it should take this long.


----------



## Jbear

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greg121986*


I am at 22 minutes and I still do not have a % finished. I am at 3.0Ghz, but it doesn't seem like it should take this long.










That will go up as well. I am also at 3Ghz and I finish WUs in between 12 minutes and 27 minutes. Both instances are crunching on project 2653, which is a 1760 point WU. The average time to finish a frame is 15min and 19min respectively.


----------



## sabermetrics

How often do you guys get the SMP Gromacs CVS core? I seem to only get the SMP Gromacs core, and the CVS once every 4-5 times...


----------



## Greg121986

This cannot be working right at all. [email protected] is giving me an estimated 1095 PPD on WU 5101. I am only 10% finished. Each % is taking around 28 minutes to complete. I am only running 3.0Ghz right now, but I have gotten far better performance on a standard Windows SMP application. CPU utilization is 50% average with only one VMware instance running.


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Greg121986* 
This cannot be working right at all. [email protected] is giving me an estimated 1095 PPD on WU 5101. I am only 10% finished. Each % is taking around 28 minutes to complete. I am only running 3.0Ghz right now, but I have gotten far better performance on a standard Windows SMP application. CPU utilization is 50% average with only one VMware instance running.

5101 WU's are terrible, and take a long time to complete... the thing I find with VMware SMP is that if you get the regular a1 core (SMP Gromacs), you get less than regular Windows SMP, where as if you get the a2 core (SMP Gromacs CVS), you get a large boost in PPD...

So, for a 3Ghz Quad, 1095ppd is normal for that specific core


----------



## MadCatMk2

*Greg121986*, vmware *Server* is slow; switch to vmware *Player* and see what happens. (Search around for the version you'll need for Vista (3.5 I think) and change the connection to bridged, not NAT)


----------



## Rolandooo

Is anyone using this with a I7? I cant run it, it says Vt is disabled. I have it enabled in the bios.


----------



## Greg121986

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


*Greg121986*, vmware *Server* is slow; switch to vmware *Player* and see what happens. (Search around for the version you'll need for Vista (3.5 I think) and change the connection to bridged, not NAT)


I am using VMware Workstation. I cannot get VMware Player because their server is down right now.


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Greg121986* 
I am using VMware Workstation. I cannot get VMware Player because their server is down right now.

The links are working now. It is a 48meg file so if you cannot get it pm me and we can work something out I imagine.


----------



## h4rdcor3

I just downloaded VMware Player 2.5.1 build-126130 and when i launch the .vmx the machine launches but then after all the linux config finished I get a black screen.

Vista Bus x64
Q6600


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *h4rdcor3*


I just downloaded VMware Player 2.5.1 build-126130 and when i launch the .vmx the machine launches but then after all the linux config finished I get a black screen.

Vista Bus x64
Q6600


Reset VMware... go to the top of the window, click VMware Player, click Troubleshoot, and reset the player


----------



## h4rdcor3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sabermetrics*


Reset VMware... go to the top of the window, click VMware Player, click Troubleshoot, and reset the player


Still does the same thing. It has the OCN FaH boot loader screen, goes through the Linux boot config, and then when that finishes just stays at a black screen. 
vmware is using up 50% of my cpu but i don't know what would be going wrong.

linux nub here.


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *h4rdcor3*


Still does the same thing. It has the OCN FaH boot loader screen, goes through the Linux boot config, and then when that finishes just stays at a black screen. 
vmware is using up 50% of my cpu but i don't know what would be going wrong.

linux nub here.


Can you take a screenshot of it? I'm not exactly sure which part you're talking about.

Before that, trying clicking alt + F7, and see if you get the work log.


----------



## h4rdcor3

this is the last part of the loading screen:








then this is what pops up afterwards:


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *h4rdcor3*


this is the last part of the loading screen
then this is what pops up afterwards


Try resetting again. If after 4-5 resets its still happens, delete the folder, and re-download the files from the OP again, and re-install.


----------



## Ducky

Anyone else having issues downloading the VMware client?


----------



## h4rdcor3

Well, I was able to get the timezone prompt to come up, but the virtual machine restarted and then back to the blank screen.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ducky* 
Anyone else having issues downloading the VMware client?

I had some problems yesterday and today. but i was able to get a copy earlier today.

Ok, now it is asking me for my folding login and password. I have no idea what these are


----------



## Ducky

Your folding login should be the name you fold under, and your password should be blank unless you requested one from stanford.


----------



## OcCam

Hardcore- if your machine has been setup for windows smp client before you can try this fix for your issue.
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ml#post5369445


----------



## h4rdcor3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Ducky*


Your folding login should be the name you fold under, and your password should be blank unless you requested one from stanford.


I always get a login incorrect after entering my username and a blank password. I've never had a password before. is there anyway to check to make sure that the virtual machine can connect to the internet?

ok, my vmware ip is a self assigned ip, so that would be my problem

Quote:



Originally Posted by *OcCam*


Hardcore- if your machine has been setup for windows smp client before you can try this fix for your issue.
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ml#post5369445


nope, fresh install on a new box.


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *h4rdcor3*


I always get a login incorrect after entering my username and a blank password. I've never had a password before. is there anyway to check to make sure that the virtual machine can connect to the internet?

ok, my vmware ip is a self assigned ip, so that would be my problem

nope, fresh install on a new box.


The folding login and password is:

Folding login: folding
Password: folding

Then click alt+F7, and you'll see your CPU folding away


----------



## h4rdcor3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sabermetrics*


The folding login and password is:

Folding login: folding
Password: folding

Then click alt+F7, and you'll see your CPU folding away










Thanks a lot! that should be put in the OP


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *h4rdcor3*


Thanks a lot! that should be put in the OP



Quote:



The system is set up with a *username of folding and password folding*. And yes you can use FahMon with it. Just open up the \\<ip address>folding folder for each. (If it gives you trouble, see this post.





























































WELL, I screwed up today! Thought I'd be installing this tonight but no, I'm an idiot!

I killed the fan on my modded Hs somehow and almost toasted my new opty







!

Replaced the pos chinese ps with a antec 650w and put on my modded hs and managed to fit the 9800gt with the modded hs. But got the cpu up too 130C!!!! didn't notice the fan was dead! Wow what a stupid move! I swear I need better meds! Well maybe I'll get back on it tomorrow.


----------



## ErBall

So I finally got this all sorted out, but now I'm at the point where I need to get FAHMON to recognize my work. Where do I go to get the client into FAHMON??

Thanks in advance.


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ErBall* 
So I finally got this all sorted out, but now I'm at the point where I need to get FAHMON to recognize my work. Where do I go to get the client into FAHMON??

Thanks in advance.


You'll need to use the ip address that was assigned to the player when you set up the client.

If you don't remember it, simply go to the top of the player, click VMware player, then click troubleshoot, then click reset.

This will run through a number of command lines again, and it'll display your IP address for this client.

Using that ip address, add a new client in fahmon, by typing in the address as: \\\\ip address\\ (e.g. \\\\192.168.0.197\\)

Then click ok. Double click the created client, and it will prompt you to enter a username and password. The username is "folding" and the password is also "folding".

Once you have that, it should show you a folder which says "folding". Double click the folder, then right click the address bar, and click "copy as text".

Then simply paste that as your client's address, and voila.


----------



## Ducky

Grr, I get this when I open the VMXF file..


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ducky* 
Grr, I get this when I open the VMXF file..

You're supposed to open the .vmx file, not the .vmxf


----------



## Ducky

Am I missing something..?


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ducky* 
Am I missing something..?










Open the file with "Virtual machine configuration"

The one with three blue squares as its icon


----------



## Ducky

Ah, gotcha, I got confused as there was no '.vmx'


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ducky* 
Ah, gotcha, I got confused as there was no '.vmx'

Yeah, I was confused with that too for a while when I was setting it up.


----------



## ErBall

Ok, i got FAHMON to recognize what I'm doing, but now my vmware client is stuck, giving me a warning about "-forceasm flag" and it wont start now, any ideas?


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ErBall* 
Ok, i got FAHMON to recognize what I'm doing, but now my vmware client is stuck, giving me a warning about "-forceasm flag" and it wont start now, any ideas?

Have you tried restarting the client?


----------



## Ducky

Okay, I went through everything, it ran a whole bunch of numbers and stuff through the screen, but now the vmware player is just blacked out..


----------



## ErBall

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sabermetrics* 
Have you tried restarting the client?

only about 5 times. I'm at a loss


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ducky* 
Okay, I went through everything, it ran a whole bunch of numbers and stuff through the screen, but now the vmware player is just blacked out..

That means you have to change the username to lichelord!









J/K it should be running.


----------



## ErBall

here is what im getting:


----------



## Ducky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
That means you have to change the username to lichelord!









J/K it should be running.

Havent even gotten to the part where I put in my name though x.x


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ducky* 
Okay, I went through everything, it ran a whole bunch of numbers and stuff through the screen, but now the vmware player is just blacked out..

Reset the player. Go to the top of the player, click VMware player, then click troubleshoot, then click reset. If it happens again, just do the same thing.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ErBall* 
only about 5 times. I'm at a loss

Hmm... can you post a screenshot of the error?

EDIT: oops, posted right as you posted the screenshot


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ErBall* 
here is what im getting:

Don't worry, just leave it running, thats supposed to be there. Just leave it, come back in a bit, and you'll see it folding.


----------



## Ducky

Do I have to have CD-rom plugged in to use this? Right now My CDrom is unplugged as it was causing errors (damn EVGA boards!)


----------



## ErBall

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ducky* 
Do I have to have CD-rom plugged in to use this? Right now My CDrom is unplugged as it was causing errors (damn EVGA boards!)

I get the same error every time i star the client.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sabermetrics* 
Don't worry, just leave it running, thats supposed to be there. Just leave it, come back in a bit, and you'll see it folding.

Left is alone for a bit, and it started folding away. rep +


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ducky* 
Do I have to have CD-rom plugged in to use this? Right now My CDrom is unplugged as it was causing errors (damn EVGA boards!)


Quote:


Originally Posted by *ErBall* 
I get the same error every time i star the client.

Me too... just disregard it, it has no effect on the client whatsoever.


----------



## Ducky

Good to hear, but everytime I reset the client it will load through the starting page, load up linux, show a bunch of words, then go to a black screen


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ducky* 
Good to hear, but everytime I reset the client it will load through the starting page, load up linux, show a bunch of words, then go to a black screen

How many times have you tried resetting it? It should work after a couple tries... have you seen the page where you can set your time zone yet?


----------



## Ducky

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sabermetrics* 
How many times have you tried resetting it? It should work after a couple tries... have you seen the page where you can set your time zone yet?

Nope, done it about 4 times now if not more. It always just sits at a black screen


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ducky* 
Nope, done it about 4 times now if not more. It always just sits at a black screen

Hmm... delete your folder, and extract a new one. Try that and see if you can get past the black screen.


----------



## h4rdcor3

Ducky, this has been happening to me to. I have eventually been able to get it. but every time i have to restart the client it will go back to a blank screen. I have always been able to get it back by hitting reset anywhere from 2-20 times.

I may just stick with my gpu2 for now.

finally got it back up and running and am able to see it in FahMon


----------



## Ducky

Delted folder, same nonsense









I may go ahead and setup [email protected] through VMware the complicated way.


----------



## Slappa

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Ducky* 
Delted folder, same nonsense









I may go ahead and setup [email protected] through VMware the complicated way.

Do you have Windows SMP installed? You have to uninstall that I think. Thats how I got it to work.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



>>I can't swear on here, so from now on I will sub out any curse words for 'ass'. Use your imagination<<













































:l achen:


----------



## Greg121986

The VMware Player will not download. I am giving up on this.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greg121986*


The VMware Player will not download. I am giving up on this.










why don't you just wait for error10 or pm him?


----------



## grunion

I just don't understand all the problems that some folks are having, makes me sad








I just fired up my vmplayer after a month of down time, started crunching right off the bat.
Started me off with a 5101 @ 1101ppd, is that right for the 5101 wu?


----------



## error10

Yep, I've been getting A LOT of the old a1 core WUs over the past few weeks, nothing to be done except fold and wait (since you'll just get more of them if you try to delete them). This is one reason why I've dropped so far in the ranks.


----------



## Greg121986

I'm doing the regular SMP client. I need to further stabilize my OC though, last night it hung after 20% completion. I'm looking at 3561PPD with Project 2653. I will do dual SMP later.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
I just don't understand all the problems that some folks are having, makes me sad








I just fired up my vmplayer after a month of down time, started crunching right off the bat.
Started me off with a 5101 @ 1101ppd, is that right for the 5101 wu?

It makes me sad too. I have NEVER been able to get linux and vmware to wok. I know I could be getting about 3 to 3.5 PPD with my quad and vmware.







Oh well at list I have the windows one going and getting around 2.7K PPD.


----------



## laxrunner

Ok, so I got my i7 set up folding. I'm running two copies of the VMware but I'm only getting about 50% cpu usage and 1500ppd on a 1920pt a2 core and 2400ppd on a 1760pt a1 core. Is the 50% due to the HT on the i7 or is something wrong. This is my first time running SMP so I'm not really sure whats going on.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Yeah, i7 can do 8 threads, so make that 4 vmware clients


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laxrunner* 
Ok, so I got my i7 set up folding. I'm running two copies of the VMware but I'm only getting about 50% cpu usage and 1500ppd on a 1920pt a2 core and 2400ppd on a 1760pt a1 core. Is the 50% due to the HT on the i7 or is something wrong. This is my first time running SMP so I'm not really sure whats going on.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2* 
Yeah, i7 can do 8 threads, so make that 4 vmware clients









What he said.


----------



## laxrunner

Ok, thats what I figured but when I went to setup a third and fourth copy it didnt assign me an ip address on either its just blank after ip address and on the alt F7 screen I just keep getting this on both copies:



EDIT: might have hit moved at the first screen when I set them up, seem to be working now. whoops.


----------



## Hueristic

OK got the new opty stable for the moment so gonna install. Before I do are all the links on the OP updated with the lasted builds?

I'd rather not set everything up and then have to reinstall parts of it.









AND IF I FAIL AT THIS, I hold you responsible ERROR10!!!!


----------



## SmasherBasher

I am attempting this again on my new QX6850. I installed VMWare player, downloaded the proper files, loaded them. They load but then Shortly afterlaunch, I get an all black screen inside the VMWare player window.

And I made 2 copies for my quad. here is the error I got for one of them

Quote:



Error while opening the virtual machine: File "C:UsersFoldOCN [email protected] [email protected]" line 1: Syntax error.


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


I am attempting this again on my new QX6850. I installed VMWare player, downloaded the proper files, loaded them. They load but then Shortly afterlaunch, I get an all black screen inside the VMWare player window.


Reset the player. Go to the top of the player, click VMware player, then click troubleshoot, then click reset. If it happens again, just do the same thing.


----------



## SmasherBasher

So basically, keep resetting it long enough and it will work?
And the same for when the VMware screen goes black and stays black?


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


So basically, keep resetting it long enough and it will work?


Ah, just read your edit... you're opening the wrong file... you need to open the one with the 3 blue squares as the icon... not the .vmdk file


----------



## ps-gunkie

Hey guys, I'm having kind of a problem running this on my sig rig :s. This is what I get:










Does anyone have any idea what might be wrong?


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ps-gunkie*


Hey guys, I'm having kind of a problem running this on my sig rig :s. This is what I get:










Does anyone have any idea what might be wrong?


EDIT: Oh, wait, you can't run this on an E4300. You need a E6xxx or E8xxx.


----------



## ps-gunkie

Ah, damn, that sucks =(. Maybe that should be added to the OP then?

Back to regular SMP folding I guess.


----------



## error10

Just by way of update, I'm FINALLY getting ready to release the third revision of this VM. It's been totally revamped and is even easier, believe it or not. And the black screen problem is fixed! I'm double checking everything now and hopefully should have it up sometime this afternoon.


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ps-gunkie*


Ah, damn, that sucks =(. Maybe that should be added to the OP then?

Back to regular SMP folding I guess.


The system requirements ARE in the OP, and your processor doesn't meet them. Sorry.


----------



## ps-gunkie

Well I found the Execute Disable Bit part in the BIOS, that was enabled, couldn't find the Virtualisation Technology, but I figured I just missed it because I can run other VM's fine, but oh well, thanks anyway







.


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


Just by way of update, I'm FINALLY getting ready to release the third revision of this VM. It's been totally revamped and is even easier, believe it or not. And the black screen problem is fixed! I'm double checking everything now and hopefully should have it up sometime this afternoon.












*eagerly awaits.*


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


Just by way of update, I'm FINALLY getting ready to release the third revision of this VM. It's been totally revamped and is even easier, believe it or not. And the black screen problem is fixed! I'm double checking everything now and hopefully should have it up sometime this afternoon.


Can I keep running on the current version?


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Can I keep running on the current version?


As long as it works for you, then by all means go for it. But if you have any problems, you'll have to update to the new version first.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
As long as it works for you, then by all means go for it. But if you have any problems, you'll have to update to the new version first.


Sounds good

When I do finally switch, will the basic uninstall through windows suffice, or will I need to manually delete all?


----------



## SmasherBasher

I did manage to get 2 clients running with it.









I also set up fahmon to give me an idea how it does. How long should it take for fahmon to report progress?


----------



## JadeMiner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher* 
I did manage to get 2 clients running with it.









I also set up fahmon to give me an idea how it does. How long should it take for fahmon to report progress?

Good job setting up the 2nd client! I never paid close attention. But it seemed like it was 3-6% or so.

P.S. Thanks a lot error10. Really appreciate your efforts on this









Good luck SmasherBasher. Thanks for all you do!


----------



## SmasherBasher

I will be doing more once my better power supply gets here and I can run all 4 of my cards _plus_ the 2 instances of vmware.
Might even rebuild my amd system so i can run a vmware instance and my 9800GTX+


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher* 
Might even rebuild my amd system so i can run a vmware instance and my 9800GTX+

Get off ocn and do it


----------



## speed_demon

I went from a constant *800PPD* at 95% load on both cores to *2900PPD* over last night at 100% load on both cores with this method of folding.









It was a bit of work to get it going properly but the results are worth it.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
Just by way of update, I'm FINALLY getting ready to release the third revision of this VM. It's been totally revamped and is even easier, believe it or not. And the black screen problem is fixed! I'm double checking everything now and hopefully should have it up sometime this afternoon.











Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
Can I keep running on the current version?

If it was micro$haft you would!
















Quote:


Originally Posted by *speed_demon* 
I went from a constant *800PPD* at 95% load on both cores to *2900PPD* over last night at 100% load on both cores with this method of folding.









It was a bit of work to get it going properly but the results are worth it.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *speed_demon*


I went from a constant *800PPD* at 95% load on both cores to *2900PPD* over last night at 100% load on both cores with this method of folding.









It was a bit of work to get it going properly but the results are worth it.


2900PPD on an e6300? o-o


----------



## error10

OK, it's finally done. Version 3 of my VMware [email protected] appliance is ready!

You can download it now: [email protected] virtual appliance. (186MB)

I also completely rewrote the top post, so please go read that thoroughly as well before using the new virtual machine.

This is a mostly complete list of what's changed:

First, I rebuilt the VM around Ubuntu 8.04 Server Edition. This should increase stability and also improve PPD for many people who weren't getting the expected boosts in PPD over the Windows SMP client.

Second, I finally was able to reproduce the black screen problem lots of people were having, and I fixed it.

Third, I built in a script (which runs automatically) that attempts to recover from many common problems by running qfix or deleting bad work units and restarting [email protected]

I also was able to reduce its RAM requirement from 448MB to 384MB, which will let more people run it, or run more copies.

[email protected] itself has been updated to the new 6.24 beta client, which is finally 100% 64-bit. (6.02 was mixed 32/64 bit.) This saved some space because the 32-bit compatibility libraries are no longer needed inside the virtual machine. A 64-bit version of qfix is also included.

Each virtual machine generates a unique hostname for itself, so that people who run two or more of them can distinguish between them when trying to browse their network shares.

A bunch of other little things I've probably forgotten.

Let me know if it gives you trouble, and enjoy!


----------



## SmasherBasher

downloading


----------



## error10

So what's the verdict? I see 3 completed downloads already. Come on I want feedback!


----------



## sabermetrics

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


So what's the verdict? I see 3 completed downloads already. Come on I want feedback!


I'm definitely trying this... but I'm at school right now...


----------



## SmasherBasher

gues i better get off my duff and load the new version. ive been piddling all morning with getting fahmon to see it. doing it now

Edit - I loaded it up and it keeps rebooting itself.

Edit #2. Nevermind. Apparently it needed to do that. Up and runnung now. heres what im looking at.


----------



## G-Byte

I got 14 and 17 hours to go with the two wu I got running on my new phenom so I am not sure if I can or should start fresh.







I would hate to lose the 24 hours of work I put into these. But I am getting some great ppd for both vm smp apps. Here's my fahmon


----------



## error10

Let 'em finish, and then start the new one in its place.


----------



## laxrunner

Downloading now, got ones at 99% and 92% so should be able to get it going pretty quickly. The first post is a lot easier to understand now, thanks for all the work you've put into this.


----------



## SmasherBasher

. Error, this is way easier to get fahmon to recognize the clients.


----------



## G-Byte

Oh, my bad.

Thanks for your hard work.


----------



## laxrunner

Ok, got two copies up and running and it was FINALLY easy, no blank screens so far and no need to reset anything. Awesome.


----------



## error10

Hey, Hueristic, I think it's finally ready for you.


----------



## SmasherBasher

If *I* can do it, Hueristic can definitely do it.


----------



## speed_demon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


2900PPD on an e6300? o-o


I know, crazy huh?

I remember getting around 2500PPD in VMware with 2 cores on my Q6600 at 3.4ghz, but that was quite a while ago. Long before the GPU client and the SMP point value changes. It's been around 2900PPD since around 20% and hasn't changed much. Maybe I just got a lucky WU.









I'll try out the new client in a few days, for now I'm just glad I got this one working.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


If *I* can do it, Hueristic can definitely do it.
























Don't bet on it!!!!!









OK everything went fine except setting up fahmon.

Seems when u use explorer (yes explore.exe) If you have Firefox as default browser it redirects you to Firefox.

Since I have I.Exploder uninstalled I cannot get a connection.

Does the vmware create a workgroup named "workgroup"?
If so how do I change it to my workgroup.

OK it finally appeared in explorer. But I have this error when trying to browse it









I have tried these strings in fahmon and they hang for 5 minutes and then fail to connect.
"\\\\192.168.187.128"
"\\\\192.168.187.128\\folding"
"192.168.187.128"
"192.168.187.128\\folding"

without the quotes.
How do I change the ip to be on my subnet? I'm assuming (I know what assumptions are







) that that is the issue.

Also this is displayed on load. Should the TPR file be updated?


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
OK it finally appeared in explorer. But I have this error when trying to browse it









I have tried these strings in fahmon and they hang for 5 minutes and then fail to connect.
"\\192.168.187.128"
"\\192.168.187.128folding"
"192.168.187.128"
"192.168.187.128folding"

without the quotes.

Yeah, but none of those are the IP address! Look at the screenshot again. You should have \\\\192.168.232.128\\folding for FahMon.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
How do I change the ip to be on my subnet? I'm assuming (I know what assumptions are







) that that is the issue.

Also this is displayed on load. Should the TPR file be updated?









Nope, that's a normal message with the new version of the a2 core, and it's something Stanford has to change if they want to change it.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
Yeah, but none of those are the IP address! Look at the screenshot again. You should have 192.168.232.128folding for FahMon.









OMG! I told you i was ******ed!!!!









I don't even know where i got the other ip?

Quote:

Nope, that's a normal message with the new version of the a2 core, and it's something Stanford has to change if they want to change it.
OK, IC. I thought it was a file that could just be updated.

Now on the changing the workgroup name to fit my workgroup and i want to change the ip to be on the same subnet?

And why doesn't the samba share allow me to browse it? I was able to access all the files in the console but if I want to edit them I'd rather do it through the share. Especially when it's running without a monitor. And don't say telnet in!









OK it still would not connect so i tried to access the share through fahmon and it asked me for credentials. I used folding/folding and it connected fine. But how do I put those credentials in explorer to access the share?


----------



## error10

I don't know why you can't browse it in Explorer right now. I still have to do some testing and experimentation here to figure it out.

And you don't need to change its IP address to be on your subnet.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Talk about eeeeeeeeeeasy installation! error10 you da man.
Gonna wait for my previous appliance to finish this WU and then fire this baby up, see how PPD goes


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
I don't know why you can't browse it in Explorer right now. I still have to do some testing and experimentation here to figure it out.

And you don't need to change its IP address to be on your subnet.









Now on the changing the workgroup name to fit my workgroup


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
Now on the changing the workgroup name to fit my workgroup

Your workgroup name isn't WORKGROUP? Bah, you wanted easy, why do you have to be so difficult?! :swearing:


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
Your workgroup name isn't WORKGROUP? Bah, you wanted easy, why do you have to be so difficult?! :swearing:





























































*OK here's one to scratch your chin over!*
So I desided to finish the WU from the uni client I have been running while waiting for this last iteration and I was getting 400ppd with the uni. And after 3% I was getting 1174 at the same tiime. So I decided to stop the uni client and see if the smp popped up to 1174+400 or so and guess what?
After another 4% (I.E> @7%) the ppd is at 1177! Only a increase of 7ppd??? So I've restarted the uni client until it finishes. But now I'm wondering what is up with that and if I should keep running the uni at the same time as another 400ppd is not bad added to the 1170 on an opty [email protected]


----------



## SmasherBasher

I got it going pretty well for the most part.
Only 1 problem. fahmon is incorrectly reporting one of the smp clients.
See pic.


----------



## zooterboy

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


I got it going pretty well for the most part. 
Only 1 problem. fahmon is incorrectly reporting one of the smp clients. 
See pic.


That happens once in a while to me too, I just restart the client. If that doesn't work, just let it finish, it will calculate it correctly.

It's been too long since I've checked this thread! I had no idea there was an update to the client...


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


I got it going pretty well for the most part. 
Only 1 problem. fahmon is incorrectly reporting one of the smp clients. 
See pic.










That's just FahMon being buggy, as it often is. Wait until you have 3 frames.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *zooterboy*


That happens once in a while to me too, I just restart the client. If that doesn't work, just let it finish, it will calculate it correctly.

It's been too long since I've checked this thread! I had no idea there was an update to the client...


Yep Stanford not only updated the Linux client, they also updated the a2 core itself. And I just updated the virtual machine yesterday afternoon...


----------



## G-Byte

Okeydokey. I got the 1st one switched over. How does 11m52s look to you guys? Gotta love a quad. I got 9 hour to go on the 2nd one, it's doing a 2675 1760 pointer so it is slower.

I haven't tried any of the extra commands error but this is great work. Thanks for the updated app.


----------



## Hueristic

Code:


Code:


-- Crypt-EVGA [email protected] 720/1000 --

 Min. Time / Frame : 52s  - 5865.23 ppd
 Avg. Time / Frame : 14mn 13s  - 357.55 ppd
 Cur. Time / Frame : 21mn 07s  - 240.72 ppd
 R3F. Time / Frame : 21mn 07s  - 240.72 ppd
 Eff. Time / Frame : 37mn 00s  - 137.38 ppd














































It's killed my gpu! What can i use to automatically set this things priority to low?

And can i kill any of the services it loads? like dhcp?


----------



## G-Byte

Hiya Heuristic. I just manually set the vmware-vmx.exe to normal, after all I don't do a reboot until it is needed. But my gpu clients are set to above with SetPriority.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G-Byte* 
Hiya Heuristic. I just manually set the vmware-vmx.exe to normal, after all I don't do a reboot until it is needed. But my gpu clients are set to above with SetPriority.

i let it run all night and it raped my gpu from 5800ppd down to 98ppd!!!!

I set the vm to idle and the gpu to realtime but it didn't make a difference. I've killed it for now and have my gpou and the uni client back on while I OC rape my opty (up to 260 stable fsb ATM) and then i'll get back on it.

But the install went smooth as silk!


----------



## Tufelhunden

Will this work in Win7 or is that a VMware issue? Nice work BTW!


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden*


Will this work in Win7 or is that a VMware issue? Nice work BTW!


It works on Windows2008 (Win 6.0.6001) so it should work on Win7 as well.


----------



## grunion

Got it set up on my XP box








Haven't seen this wu before.

Quote:

Project : 4433
Core : SMP Gromacs CVS
Frames : 200
Credit : 893

-- VM-2 --

Min. Time / Frame : 1mn 51s - 3475.46 ppd
Avg. Time / Frame : 1mn 51s - 3475.46 ppd
Cur. Time / Frame : 1mn 51s - 3475.46 ppd
R3F. Time / Frame : 1mn 51s - 3475.46 ppd
Eff. Time / Frame : 1mn 51s - 3475.46 ppd
I can't find the player over my network, from my Vista box.


----------



## G-Byte

Now that is what I would call a Flying WorkUnit. Great ppd and such nice timings too.


----------



## Rolandooo

I cant get this to run on my I7 rig... I am not sure whats the cause. I have everything enabled in the bios.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Omg. This version is giving me a crazy boost.
Sig Rig SMP P2669 *with ATI client running*:

Quote:



-- 192.168.1.8folding -- _*(Ver.1)*_

Min. Time / Frame : 8mn 15s - 3351.27 ppd
Avg. Time / Frame : 14mn 48s - 1868.11 ppd 
Cur. Time / Frame : 18mn 35s - 1487.78 ppd
R3F. Time / Frame : 18mn 34s - 1489.12 ppd
Eff. Time / Frame : 17mn 16s - 1601.24 ppd

-- E8500_VM -- *(Ver.2)*

Min. Time / Frame : 1mn 54s - 14551.58 ppd
Avg. Time / Frame : 6mn 05s - 4544.88 ppd 
Cur. Time / Frame : 1mn 54s - 14551.58 ppd
R3F. Time / Frame : 1mn 54s - 14551.58 ppd
Eff. Time / Frame : 10mn 43s - 2579.91 ppd


That's impossible.

Edit: Something is just wrong, really wrong









Quote:



[10:40:06] Completed 155000 out of 250000 steps (62%)
[10:40:06] Completed 157500 out of 250000 steps (63%)
[10:40:06] Completed 160000 out of 250000 steps (64%)
[10:40:06] Completed 162500 out of 250000 steps (65%)
[10:40:06] Completed 165000 out of 250000 steps (66%)
[10:40:06] Completed 167500 out of 250000 steps (67%)
[11:54:17] Completed 170000 out of 250000 steps (68%)
[11:54:17] Completed 172500 out of 250000 steps (69%)
[11:54:17] Completed 175000 out of 250000 steps (70%)
[11:54:17] Completed 177500 out of 250000 steps (71%)
[11:56:11] Completed 180000 out of 250000 steps (72%)


----------



## JadeMiner

LOL. Yes, that's an anomaly









Sometimes with certain VM Ware clients. It can speed up your bios clock or the client itself misreports the times. I'll bet if you timed the %'s by hand it'd be more like 8 minutes plus. Good job getting it working though. You might try a different VM Ware client for accurate times


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Anyone know about this? 96%:swearing: I haven't been able to see it in Fahmon either, so whats next


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


i let it run all night and it raped my gpu from 5800ppd down to 98ppd!!!!

I set the vm to idle and the gpu to realtime but it didn't make a difference. I've killed it for now and have my gpou and the uni client back on while I OC rape my opty (up to 260 stable fsb ATM) and then i'll get back on it.

But the install went smooth as silk!


Disable CPU affinity for the GPU2 client. And do NOT set CPU affinity for VMware.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Got it set up on my XP box








Haven't seen this wu before.


4433 is a new one. I just got my first one yesterday.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Rolandooo*











I cant get this to run on my I7 rig... I am not sure whats the cause. I have everything enabled in the bios.


I doubt it. Go check again and see what you have set for Virtualization Technology, and for Execute Disable Bit.


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Still says this when i restart it, is there a way to get a new WU?

[/QUOTE]


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SlicketyRickety*


Still says this when i restart it, is there a way to get a new WU?




Login and run qfix?


----------



## Tufelhunden

What the heck am I doing wrong?










The folder is sitting on my desktop and the folder containing the linux program is titled folding.

CPU shows 50% usage, as this is a quad core and I only have one instance running.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Yeah it's been giving me hell lately with networking too. Works for some moments and then disappears from Fahmon's radar again. Resulted in me rebooting and losing a 75% completed WU









Now it got a non-smp WU. Time to re-un-pack the appliance..


----------



## error10

Did you check the messages like it says?


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


Did you check the messages like it says?



I am getting this in the message section

Quote:



[28/02/09 - 09:15:35] X Directory \\192.168.57.132.foldingfolding does not exist or cannot be read!


----------



## error10

Interesting, try browsing to it in explorer.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


Interesting, try browsing to it in explorer.


I was able to get another linux guide working on the wife's machine. I will retry your guide on mine once I finish a GPU client in Windows7. I want to switch all my folding to Vista so this is a good time to try.


----------



## laxrunner

So mine is doing crazy things like this (check times):

Quote:



[17:12:48] Completed 540000 out of 2000000 steps (27 percent)
[17:12:48] Timered checkpoint triggered.
[17:12:48] Timered checkpoint triggered.
[17:12:48] Timered checkpoint triggered.
[17:12:48] Writing local files
[17:12:48] Completed 560000 out of 2000000 steps (28 percent)
[17:12:48] Timered checkpoint triggered.
[17:12:48] Timered checkpoint triggered.
[17:15:38] Timered checkpoint triggered.
[17:16:23] Writing local files
[17:16:23] Completed 580000 out of 2000000 steps (29 percent)
[17:21:23] Timered checkpoint triggered.
[18:36:59] Timered checkpoint triggered.
[18:36:59] Timered checkpoint triggered.
[18:36:59] Writing local files
[18:36:59] Completed 600000 out of 2000000 steps (30 percent)
[18:36:59] Timered checkpoint triggered.
[18:36:59] Timered checkpoint triggered.
[18:36:59] Timered checkpoint triggered.
[18:36:59] Writing local files
[18:36:59] Completed 620000 out of 2000000 steps (31 percent)
[18:36:59] Timered checkpoint triggered.
[18:36:59] Timered checkpoint triggered.
[18:36:59] Timered checkpoint triggered.
[18:36:59] Writing local files
[18:36:59] Completed 640000 out of 2000000 steps (32 percent)
[18:36:59] Timered checkpoint triggered.
[18:36:59] Timered checkpoint triggered.
[18:36:59] Timered checkpoint triggered.
[18:36:59] Writing local files
[18:36:59] Completed 660000 out of 2000000 steps (33 percent)
[18:36:59] Timered checkpoint triggered.
[18:36:59] Timered checkpoint triggered.
[18:36:59] Timered checkpoint triggered.
[18:36:59] Writing local files
[18:36:59] Completed 680000 out of 2000000 steps (34 percent)


It's still folding but it only updates progress every 1.5 hours or so. Does it on both copies I'm running. I can restart VMware and itll give me updated progress but then just sits there again. Figure it's just some sort of bug, anybody else getting this?


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *laxrunner*


It's still folding but it only updates progress every 1.5 hours or so. Does it on both copies I'm running. I can restart VMware and itll give me updated progress but then just sits there again. Figure it's just some sort of bug, anybody else getting this?


Same here. After unpacking the appliance it seems to be folding crazy slow.. Not sure what to suppose.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


Disable CPU affinity for the GPU2 client. And do NOT set CPU affinity for VMware.


As in uncheck it from both cores on gpu and vmware? I have the gpu set on core 0 (tried all variations to no avail). And Vmware has both cores checked (assumed needed this for smp?).

Code:


Code:


[05:46:24] Completed 74%
[05:52:37] Completed 75%
[05:59:01] Completed 76%
[06:03:40] Completed 77%
[06:08:05] Completed 78%
[06:12:12] Completed 79% 
[06:16:27] Completed 80% killed vmware
[06:17:36] Completed 81%
[06:18:44] Completed 82%
[06:19:53] Completed 83%
[06:21:02] Completed 84%


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


Same here. After unpacking the appliance it seems to be folding crazy slow.. Not sure what to suppose.



How many PPD is FAHmon showing?

CPU folding is mucho slower, i7 processors accepted, than GPU folding.

I have two instances running which are showing 1.5k PPD per instance or 3.1 K total PPD. This is on a stock Q6600.

As a comparison my QX6700 at 3.5 in windows SMP was getting 2.9K PPD. So this is substantially faster than windows SMP.


----------



## grunion

Help, started happening today after the first completed unit.

Quote:



[20:22:56] Project: 4433 (Run 62, Clone 10, Gen 14)
[20:22:56] 
[20:22:56] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[20:22:56] Entering M.D.
[20:23:02] Will resume from checkpoint file
[20:23:02] Resuming from checkpoint
[20:23:02] fcSaveRestoreState: I/O failed dir=0, var=0000000000A4F770, varsize=50364
[20:23:02] fcCheckPointResume: failure in call to fcSaveRestoreState() to restore state.


----------



## Greg2008uk

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Help, started happening today after the first completed unit.


I had the same happen yesterday, I did a restart of VMware, and it seemed to clear the error!


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden*


How many PPD is FAHmon showing?

CPU folding is mucho slower, i7 processors accepted, than GPU folding.

I have two instances running which are showing 1.5k PPD per instance or 3.1 K total PPD. This is on a stock Q6600.

As a comparison my QX6700 at 3.5 in windows SMP was getting 2.9K PPD. So this is substantially faster than windows SMP.










It decided to show some PPD: 1184, 9%, 1d 11h left (ATI GPU2 running) on P2665...







Showed more on the old appliance. I'm tired of worrying about it. Really tired.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


It decided to show some PPD: 1184, 9%, 1d 11h left (ATI GPU2 running) on P2665...










Hmm now that does sound low for the speed in your sig rig. Hopefully someone can help. I'm a linux noob.


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


As in uncheck it from both cores on gpu and vmware? I have the gpu set on core 0 (tried all variations to no avail). And Vmware has both cores checked (assumed needed this for smp?).


Don't set affinity on the GPU2 client OR on VMware. And raise the priority of the GPU2 client (and lower VMware's priority).

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Help, started happening today after the first completed unit.


There's no problem here that I can see.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Greg2008uk*


I had the same happen yesterday, I did a restart of VMware, and it seemed to clear the error!


There's no problem here that I can see.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


It decided to show some PPD: 1184, 9%, 1d 11h left (ATI GPU2 running) on P2665...







Showed more on the old appliance. I'm tired of worrying about it. Really tired.


2665 is one of those crappy work units that I really hate. But hey, it's for the cause, right?


----------



## grunion

But but it won't run after that, just hangs there.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
2665 is one of those crappy work units that I really hate. But hey, it's for the cause, right?

DANG! And I was trying to remember where I had seen that WU before.


----------



## grunion

The log doesn't show this, but the console also shows this in the error

Quote:

[cli_1]: aborting job:
Fatal error in MPI_Sendrecv: Error message texts are not available


----------



## JadeMiner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2* 
DANG! And I was trying to remember where I had seen that WU before.

Hey MadCat. If you want to score a lot more ppd. You might want to raise that clock sir. *That E8500 should do 4.0Ghz easily.* I run my [email protected] (air cooled)


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JadeMiner* 
*That E8500 should do 4.0Ghz easily.*

Not mine.

Edit:

Quote:

[21:33:33] Warning: long 1-4 interactions
[21:33:34]
[21:33:34] [email protected] Core Shutdown: INTERRUPTED
Ow give me a break!


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


The log doesn't show this, but the console also shows this in the error


OK, yep, that means it's died a horrible and painful death. Probably an unstable OC. I'd just restart the VM, after stabilizing your OC of course. If that doesn't work, you might have to get in and delete the WU yourself.


----------



## G-Byte

Hey error,

Can you give me a link to the version before this one. It seems to work better/faster for me and I overwrote my copy w/out archiving it like I usually do. To get Fahmon to see my two vm's I have to login but with the 1st one I didn't have to. Plus I cannot manipulate the files in this one, they are locked by the os.


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*


Hey error,

Can you give me a link to the version before this one. It seems to work better/faster for me and I overwrote my copy w/out archiving it like I usually do. To get Fahmon to see my two vm's I have to login but with the 1st one I didn't have to. Plus I cannot manipulate the files in this one, they are locked by the os.


Here you go.


----------



## G-Byte

Thanks error.

So you were saying to just leave the afinity alone/default? I have been assigning the 1st 2 cores to my 1st vm and last two for the 2nd vm


----------



## Tufelhunden

Figured out my issue with FahMon, not sure why it is there but . . . I had to double click the line and then enter the folding login and folding passowrd. Not sure why but they work now.


----------



## MadCatMk2

rm'd queue.dat and got a Gromacs 33 WU that's been at 0% 30 minutes now.
I'm just gonna switch back to the old client.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden* 
Figured out my issue with FahMon, not sure why it is there but . . . I had to double click the line and then enter the folding login and folding passowrd. Not sure why but they work now.

That's normal, it's even linked to in the OP I think.


----------



## Hueristic

I'm gonna try the old client when this wu is done.

I have to set the priority to realtime on my gpu and low on the vm or my gpu gets raped from 6k to double digits!

Also when my gpu finishes and reloads the new core the priority gets reset and I can't watch it 24/7 so this is not gonna work.









Even if I set the gpu to only high and not realtime it gets raped.

Also can I remove the Nat and dhcp service of the vm? I have no need for them. and why is there 2 vm nics? are you useing a bridge? I can't change those services as they are "system" so they could be rapeing my gpu.


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


I'm gonna try the old client when this wu is done.

I have to set the priority to realtime on my gpu and low on the vm or my gpu gets raped from 6k to double digits!

Also when my gpu finishes and reloads the new core the priority gets reset and I can't watch it 24/7 so this is not gonna work.










Even if I set the gpu to only high and not realtime it gets raped.

Also can I remove the Nat and dhcp service of the vm? I have no need for them. and why is there 2 vm nics? are you useing a bridge? I can't change those services as they are "system" so they could be rapeing my gpu.


Try prifinnity to set your priorities, working great for me.
I'm running errors new client on XP without a ppd hit on my gpu clients.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Try prifinnity to set your priorities, working great for me.
I'm running errors new client on XP without a ppd hit on my gpu clients.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


I'm gonna try the old client when this wu is done.

I have to set the priority to realtime on my gpu and low on the vm or my gpu gets raped from 6k to double digits!

Also when my gpu finishes and reloads the new core the priority gets reset and I can't watch it 24/7 so this is not gonna work.









Even if I set the gpu to only high and not realtime it gets raped.


This has been asked before.
So if you don't want to use one more program to do a simple thing:
Open the .vmx with WordPad
Add these two lines in the end of the file:

Code:


Code:


priority.grabbed = "normal"
priority.ungrabbed = "idle"


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


This has been asked before.
So if you don't want to use one more program to do a simple thing:
Open the .vmx with WordPad
Add these two lines in the end of the file:

Code:


Code:


priority.grabbed = "normal"
priority.ungrabbed = "idle"


SWEET! My sieve of a brain missed or forgot! v







+rep to you sir


----------



## Aden Florian

How do you monitor the clients? I have FAHmon, but I'm not sure how to set it up with the linux client.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aden Florian* 
How do you monitor the clients? I have FAHmon, but I'm not sure how to set it up with the linux client.

Linky

Hit Alt-F1 in the client and it will show your IP. Then enter \\\\ ip address\\folding\\ Double click the fahmon line and it will ask for a user name and password. Enter folding for both. These are a lot slower than GPU's so it can take a while for them to show up.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden* 
Linky

Hit Alt-F1 in the client and it will show your IP. Then enter \\ ip addressfolding Double click the fahmon line and it will ask for a user name and password. Enter folding for both. These are a lot slower than GPU's so it can take a while for them to show up.

Also, sometimes I've had to manually right click>Open on the IP address in teh explorer window. Double clicking won't open for me sometimes.

FAHmon is tricky with it. Sometimes mine (looses?) the folder and I have to delete the client and reset the address for it to pick up,lol.


----------



## Aden Florian

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden*


Linky

Hit Alt-F1 in the client and it will show your IP. Then enter ip addressfolding Double click the fahmon line and it will ask for a user name and password. Enter folding for both. These are a lot slower than GPU's so it can take a while for them to show up.


Thanks! It worked!

EDIT: Do I have to change anything if I have multiple clients? I have 4 going on my i7, but when I started 2,3, and 4 it started at 9% complete? I had my first one going already.


----------



## Hueristic

what character do I use to comment in the vmx file?

";"?


----------



## cbrazeau1115

I cant seem to get this to work. It just loops trying to connect and never connects to anything. Help?


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
what character do I use to comment in the vmx file?

";"?

I've no idea if there's a comment character, but I'd just change ungrabbed to normal when I want to change its priority back to normal.
From my understanding:
Grabbed: What priority level request it should look for
Ungrabbed: What to change the grabbed priority to.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cbrazeau1115* 
I cant seem to get this to work. It just loops trying to connect and never connects to anything. Help?

Try changing the network adapter to "Bridged" (From the devices menu) and restart the vm.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cbrazeau1115* 
I cant seem to get this to work. It just loops trying to connect and never connects to anything. Help?

Try changing the network to "bridged". It's the button on the bottom right. Looks like two PC's side by side. Click it and select bridged. Then disconnect/reconnect and restart the client. That's what I had to do


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Ill give it try next Sunday when I get back to the dorm and my computer. Any explination as to why I do this?


----------



## Aden Florian

What does it mean if it says my PPD is: "1.#J" ?


----------



## Aden Florian

Also, what does it mean when it gets *hung*, and how do I fix it?

With SMP windows I avg'ed 4k PPD, now with 3 clients working in linux VM, I'm getting 4.2k PPD. I wanna get that last one working and get 5k+!


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aden Florian*


Also, what does it mean when it gets *hung*, and how do I fix it?

With SMP windows I avg'ed 4k PPD, now with 3 clients working in linux VM, I'm getting 4.2k PPD. I wanna get that last one working and get 5k+!










If it truly is hung, not just in Fahmon, then do a restart.

Alt-F1

then enter the user and password, IIRC. Then type sudo reboot and hit enter.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Anyone know how to use qfix in the VM. I really don't want to delete 95%, 18 hours worth of work, of a done WU without trying to send it?

I'm getting

Error: Missing work file =<>
Error: Could not write local file. Exiting.


----------



## Aden Florian

Thanks, that worked!


----------



## Tufelhunden

NP!!! Glad it did!


----------



## SANNIN3Xjima

Did anyone check what difference in PPD you get from changing SMP client to this one? I'm kind of lazy to get it set up, so if it's not that noticeable, I might not do this until I reformat this damn laptop...stupid ASUS. Always failing me.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Well with smp FahMon reported ~2.8K with two instances of these ~ 4.4K PPD.







Little difference. Tougher to work with especially when GPU is involved, but well worth it IMO.


----------



## cbrazeau1115

Any guess on how many points I could pull out of my dual core doing this? Either way Im going to do it... its all about the search of cures, but I would LOVE an increase of points on my quest to reach 1,000,000 points before my birthday. only 700,000 more points


----------



## Aden Florian

Gah, I can't ever get all four to work. I reboot one, and another gets hung, then it starts working, and another has "1.#J" as PPD?? Has anyone else gotten this to work with i7?


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden* 
Anyone know how to use qfix in the VM. I really don't want to delete 95%, 18 hours worth of work, of a done WU without trying to send it?

I'm getting

Error: Missing work file =<>
Error: Could not write local file. Exiting.


Code:



Code:


Alt+F6
sudo su
folding
folding
qfix


----------



## laxrunner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden* 
Anyone know how to use qfix in the VM. I really don't want to delete 95%, 18 hours worth of work, of a done WU without trying to send it?

I'm getting

Error: Missing work file =<>
Error: Could not write local file. Exiting.

Just curious, but did you get an error message about a load imbalance? Ive gotten to ~95% completed twice today and it gave me an error about the load imbalance then the same missing work file error. I think I'm going back to the last version, Ill deal with black screens.


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *cbrazeau1115* 
Any guess on how many points I could pull out of my dual core doing this? Either way Im going to do it... its all about the search of cures, but I would LOVE an increase of points on my quest to reach 1,000,000 points before my birthday. only 700,000 more points









With my 5000BE I was hovering around the 1600ppd (30 hours or so) mark most of the time. That was with 1920 pointers though, with any of the others I don't know as the few times I got any wu other than them my machine got locked up and the wu was lost or corrupted.


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aden Florian* 
What does it mean if it says my PPD is: "1.#J" ?

I would give it some time to get past to the next % done. If you have not cpu activity then just restart the vm app. I've seen a few weird letters myself but just let it go on doing it's work. It got straightened out.


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Any ideas how to run qfix?


----------



## Tufelhunden

MadCatMk2 posted how here.

Edit: Thanks BTW MadCat +Rep for you!!


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SlicketyRickety* 
Any ideas how to run qfix?










Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2* 

Code:



Code:


Alt+F6
sudo su
folding
folding
qfix


charlimit
Edit: Tufelhunden just beat me to it.


----------



## evilspongebob72

Is this worth installing on my sig rig? Since I am using ati my cpu usage is around 50%-60% when folding.

thanks
Alan


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *evilspongebob72* 
Is this worth installing on my sig rig? Since I am using ati my cpu usage is around 50%-60% when folding.

thanks
Alan

Yeah, if it decides to work properly it will give you some good PPD.


----------



## evilspongebob72

why wouldn't it work properly? BTW does this client suit me turning off my pc when I go to sleep. I remember the last time I done SMP in linux it sometimes refused to work again when I shut it down. Finally would I get the WUs done in time if I only folded during the day. I also game a bit so I would have to stop it for that.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *evilspongebob72*


why wouldn't it work properly? BTW does this client suit me turning off my pc when I go to sleep. I remember the last time I done SMP in linux it sometimes refused to work again when I shut it down. Finally would I get the WUs done in time if I only folded during the day. I also game a bit so I would have to stop it for that.


Error's setup doesn't seem to mind being shut down. I've closed the VMware player a few times (as well as the whole rig) for misc reasons and it's always started back up. This is a very pleasant Linux thing to use









Thanks again Error!


----------



## evilspongebob72

btw when exiting it do I want to suspend the machine or power it off?


----------



## repo_man

Quote:


Originally Posted by *evilspongebob72* 
btw when exiting it do I want to suspend the machine or power it off?

I've never tried suspend, I always just power it off.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Alt-F1 sudo halt IIRC


----------



## Hueristic

I hit the "X"(close), and it saves the state then upon restart it is right where it was. Pretty slick. If I get an error (Iplayed with alot of things and crashed it a few times) I just do a restart from the VMPLAYER/Troubleshoot/reset menu option.


----------



## Lige

I have an issue, I use a Class A (10.0.0.0 - 10.255.255.255) IP, I can't get the VMWare to detect any internet connection when using the default connections and settings. I tried changing to NAT, Host, and Bridged, nothing seems to be working. Any ideas?


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GH0* 
I tried changing to NAT, Host, and Bridged, nothing seems to be working. Any ideas?

Restarted the machine after picking each one of those?


----------



## Lige

Restarted the VM or the actual machine?
I did restart the VM.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GH0* 
Restarted the VM or the actual machine?
I did restart the VM.

did you Change the vm bridged net tcpip protocol? LOL I used to use that corporate internal scheme my self but don't run a personal domain anymore so nixed it for ease of use.


----------



## Lige

Well, I can't change the internal scheme, due to external influences.


----------



## Lige

Right now I am having this issue, I got the connection to go to a 10.10.10.* address, however:


----------



## Hueristic

Is the server down? It was down for awhile yesterday. try to ping it.


----------



## MrMason

I am having a problem using this with my i7.

When I try to run the VMware after following that guide, I get an error saying that my CPU doesn't support long mode and I should try a 32-bit version, but I have a 64-bit OS

"You have configured this machine to use a 64-bit guest operating system.
However, this host is not capable of running 64-bit virtual machines or this virtual machine has 64-bit support disabled."

This is after I enabled the virtualization in BIOS

can anyone help me out?


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GH0*


Right now I am having this issue, I got the connection to go to a 10.10.10.* address, however:


I suspect you have more general networking problems, rather than something specific to this virtual appliance.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MrMason*


I am having a problem using this with my i7.

When I try to run the VMware after following that guide, I get an error saying that my CPU doesn't support long mode and I should try a 32-bit version, but I have a 64-bit OS

"You have configured this machine to use a 64-bit guest operating system.
However, this host is not capable of running 64-bit virtual machines or this virtual machine has 64-bit support disabled."

This is after I enabled the virtualization in BIOS

can anyone help me out?


You also must enable Execute Disable Bit, as shown in the top post.


----------



## Hueristic

*Hey Abbot!* woops I mean Error10









So I deleted the 2 virtual nics. is there another way I can get to the folder through fahmon to monitor?


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


*Hey Abbot!* woops I mean Error10










So I deleted the 2 virtual nics. is there another way I can get to the folder through fahmon to monitor?


How is your VM getting work units without a NIC?! Put it back!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


How is your VM getting work units without a NIC?! Put it back!


Lol, I have a vm bridge on my nic.


----------



## Rolandooo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrMason* 
I am having a problem using this with my i7.

When I try to run the VMware after following that guide, I get an error saying that my CPU doesn't support long mode and I should try a 32-bit version, but I have a 64-bit OS

"You have configured this machine to use a 64-bit guest operating system.
However, this host is not capable of running 64-bit virtual machines or this virtual machine has 64-bit support disabled."

This is after I enabled the virtualization in BIOS

can anyone help me out?

Did you ever get yours to work? I too have VT and Execute Disable Bit enabled in the bios, getting the same problem as you. I cant get vmware to work at with my I7 rig...


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


*So I deleted the 2 virtual nics. is there another way I can get to the folder through fahmon to monitor?

*
*
*
*
**

Quote:



Originally Posted by error10


How is your VM getting work units without a NIC?! Put it back!



Quote:



Originally Posted by Hueristic


Lol, I have a vm bridge on my nic.










I still need an answer.

Also will this run on a pentiumD 805? I have 2 console uni's running on it now.*


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
I still need an answer.

Put it back the way it was.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
Also will this run on a pentiumD 805? I have 2 console uni's running on it now.

Sorry, no it won't.


----------



## dpawl31

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


Put it back the way it was.

Sorry, no it won't.


Why won't it work on an 805?
How bout' my D820?

I think I remember something about an 805 not having VT...?


----------



## Tufelhunden

TTT for a great guide


----------



## MadCatMk2

When in bridged mode, the VM is recognized as a PC. If you have a router in your network the VM's IP will be eventually changed, meaning Fahmon won't be able to read the directory.

Instead, you can use //FOLDING-xxx-xxx/folding/ in Fahmon
"xxx-xxx" being the first digits of your LAN's IP range.

For instance: \\\\FOLDING-192-168\\folding\\

(You will have to open the directory first so it will ask you for username/password again)


----------



## prtuc2

Does the OCN [email protected] appliances only work for OCN team and not other team, if I want to set up this on other team which one should I download instead?


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *prtuc2*


Does the OCN [email protected] appliances only work for OCN team and not other team, if I want to set up this on other team which one should I download instead?


I didn't put any provision in the virtual appliance for changing the team. If you want to do that, you can do it yourself, using the usual method for Linux SMP; the virtual appliance won't stop you from changing the team either. But you'll forgive me if I don't help you with this.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


I didn't put any provision in the virtual appliance for changing the team. If you want to do that, you can do it yourself, using the usual method for Linux SMP; the virtual appliance won't stop you from changing the team either. But you'll forgive me if I don't help you with this.


Shhhhhh


----------



## Boyboyd

just something i found. I couldn't get FAH working correctly, but i solved it with dumb luck.

Added the folder address to fah (\\\\192.168.241.129\\folding) but it wouldn't work until i clicked "view client files" in FahMon. Then it asked me for the pass/username (both folding, as indicated in the OP).

Sorry if this has been mentioned already.

Edit: Also i'd like to thank error10 for this, im nothing short of gobsmacked.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boydyboyd*


Sorry if this has been mentioned already.


You got that right. Maybe it should be in the OP.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


When in bridged mode, the VM is recognized as a PC. If you have a router in your network the VM's IP will be eventually changed, meaning Fahmon won't be able to read the directory.

Instead, you can use //FOLDING-xxx-xxx/folding/ in Fahmon
"xxx-xxx" being the first digits of your LAN's IP range.

For instance: \\FOLDING-192-168folding

(You will have to open the directory first so it will ask you for username/password again)

































I thought it was just me because I removed the virtual nic drivers. I just poited fahmon to the IP of my bridged card and opened the folder and entered the passowrd. Wierd thing is though if I browse it in explorer It doesn't ask for the password and I cannot access it from there?

ALSO for the 3rd time *Error10* How do I change the workgroup name?????????? I don't like the generic workgroup that's created.


----------



## Boyboyd

Well i've let if fold for a few hours and it has increased my PPD by 2000. Effectively adding another Q6600 to my setup. Thanks again error10.

Take a peek at the link in my sig to watch it go...


----------



## MadCatMk2

Anyone here folding on a 8x00 with this client? Is 1.5k PPD normal? .-.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boydyboyd*


Take a peek at the link in my sig to watch it go...










Nice, but you pay for that, right?


----------



## sreg0r

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prtuc2* 
Does the OCN [email protected] appliances only work for OCN team and not other team, if I want to set up this on other team which one should I download instead?

I use NotFred's VMware appliance. It is really very good and very easy to use.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boydyboyd*


just something i found. I couldn't get FAH working correctly, but i solved it with dumb luck.

Added the folder address to fah (\\192.168.241.129folding) but it wouldn't work until i clicked "view client files" in FahMon. Then it asked me for the pass/username (both folding, as indicated in the OP).

Sorry if this has been mentioned already.

Edit: Also i'd like to thank error10 for this, im nothing short of gobsmacked.












Thanks for the reminder.







I even mentioned it in a post a while back.


----------



## Boyboyd

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


Nice, but you pay for that, right?


God No. Apache on my sig rig. DYDNS registration (Free). points *anything*.ath.cx to your IP. Forward port 80. Done


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *boydyboyd*


God No. Apache on my sig rig. DYDNS registration (Free). points *anything*.ath.cx to your IP. Forward port 80. Done










nvm edited


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 






























I thought it was just me because I removed the virtual nic drivers. I just poited fahmon to the IP of my bridged card and opened the folder and entered the passowrd. Wierd thing is though if I browse it in explorer It doesn't ask for the password and I cannot access it from there?

Don't ask me, Windows is completely bat crazy.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
ALSO for the 3rd time *Error10* How do I change the workgroup name?????????? I don't like the generic workgroup that's created.

Go edit /etc/samba/smb.conf and put in whatever workgroup name you want.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
Don't ask me, Windows is completely bat crazy.












































:c heers:

Quote:

Go edit /etc/samba/smb.conf and put in whatever workgroup name you want.






















+rep

Edit: I need root password, It's not folding.


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Edit: I need root password, It's not folding.


Use sudo.


----------



## Aden Florian

So I stopped using this for a while so I could finish the WU's from my windows SMP clients. Now I'm using the linux SMP clients again, but I can't get FAHmon to work with them anymore. I'm using the right ip's but it just goes to my documents when i view client files.

tried:
\\\\192.168.196.128
\\\\192.168.196.128\\
\\\\192.168.196.128\\folding
\\\\192.168.196.128\\folding\\
\\\\192-168-196-128


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aden Florian* 
So I stopped using this for a while so I could finish the WU's from my windows SMP clients. Now I'm using the linux SMP clients again, but I can't get FAHmon to work with them anymore. I'm using the right ip's but it just goes to my documents when i view client files.

tried:
192.168.196.128
192.168.196.128
192.168.196.128folding
192.168.196.128folding
192-168-196-128

Do this:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2* 
When in bridged mode, the VM is recognized as a PC. If you have a router in your network the VM's IP will be eventually changed, meaning Fahmon won't be able to read the directory.

Instead, you can use FOLDING-xxx-xxxfolding in Fahmon
"xxx-xxx" being the first digits of your LAN's IP range.

For instance: FOLDING-192-168folding

*(You will have to open the directory first in explorer so it will ask you for username/password again)*

*Quotes kill slashes/backslashes, but you get the idea.


----------



## Aden Florian

I don't get it? I tried a bunch of different things based on that, but which one should I use? Like, what exactly should I put in for the path?

I appreciate the help!


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aden Florian* 
I don't get it? I tried a bunch of different things based on that, but which one should I use? Like, what exactly should I put in for the path?

I appreciate the help!

When the VM machine loads it will show you its IP.
Take that IP, open a window like "My Documents" for example and paste the IP in the address bar. It will ask you for username and password. Enter *folding* and tick the checkbox that says "remember bla bla".
There should be a folding folder in there, open it. Now copy whatever the address bar says (\\\\IP\\folding\\) to fahmon.

If you're using NAT connection in vmware (default) you should be good to go.


----------



## Aden Florian

I'm in vista btw, when I put in "192.168.196.128" it opens it in my browser with http which is not what we want, when i do "\\\\192.168.196.128" it does nothing for a minute, then says unable to access "\\\\192.168.196.128" so I clicked diagnose, it said to reset the lacal area connection, but thats for the internet, so it wouldnt have anything to do with it, but i reset it anyways, and still no luck.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Aden Florian* 
I'm in vista btw, when I put in "192.168.196.128" it opens it in my browser with http which is not what we want, when i do "\\192.168.196.128" it does nothing for a minute, then says unable to access "\\192.168.196.128" so I clicked diagnose, it said to reset the lacal area connection, but thats for the internet, so it wouldnt have anything to do with it, but i reset it anyways, and still no luck.

Switch the VMWare's connection mode to Bridged.
Restart the vmware.
Try again. =/


----------



## Aden Florian

My bad man, I was stupid and didn't even try a system restart, which just fixed it. Thanks for your help!


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Aden Florian*


My bad man, I was stupid and didn't even try a system restart, which just fixed it. Thanks for your help!


It seems that rebooting's healing properties extend past the Windows territory.


----------



## h4rdcor3

woohoo! Just got my second client running on my desktop. now my q6600 is chuggin away at 2 smp clients and 1gpu2 on my 8800gt. thanks for the uber easy setup!


----------



## Lyric

Edit...nevermind. I figured it out.


----------



## Hueristic

So is there any virtual linux i can run this under that will run on my 850d? I'm currently running 2 uni clients (easiest to get going without hassle) until i figure out what smp client to use.


----------



## Lyric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lyric*


Edit...nevermind. I figured it out.


8 hours later and this thing hasn't even finished 1 wu...there is no way I can keep this running (the smp client). I use my computer too often, lol.

I figured it would atleast do 1-2 wus over night while sleeping.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lyric*


8 hours later and this thing hasn't even finished 1 wu...there is no way I can keep this running (the smp client). I use my computer too often, lol.

I figured it would atleast do 1-2 wus over night while sleeping.


did you alt-f7?


----------



## Lyric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


did you alt-f7?


I alt-f7'd once to see the status right before getting FAHspy to work correctly, then alt-f1'd back and now I am watching FAHspy to see my stats while its working...

It's saying I'm getting avg 500 ppd? and its only at 73% of the WU being done, after 8 hours. I have nothing else running in the background besides Rivatuner, fahspy, and the GPU2 client is running at the same time as well.


----------



## h4rdcor3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


So is there any virtual linux i can run this under that will run on my 850d? I'm currently running 2 uni clients (easiest to get going without hassle) until i figure out what smp client to use.


Your chip doesn't support VT so unfortunately you can't run a virtual linux smp very efficiently. You could try the Windows SMP client, scroll down a bit to find it.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lyric*


8 hours later and this thing hasn't even finished 1 wu...there is no way I can keep this running (the smp client). I use my computer too often, lol.

I figured it would atleast do 1-2 wus over night while sleeping.


I get about one unit every 16-20 hours on my cpu running at 2.5ghz depending on the unit. hit alt+F7 to check the % complete. you can also get fahmon to monitor the progress and ETA.

EDIT: 500ppd? that seems a little low. I get around 2000 at a lower clock speed from one client


----------



## Lyric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *h4rdcor3*


Your chip doesn't support VT so unfortunately you can't run a virtual linux smp very efficiently. You could try the Windows SMP client, scroll down a bit to find it.

I get about one unit every 16-20 hours on my cpu running at 2.5ghz depending on the unit. hit alt+F7 to check the % complete. you can also get fahmon to monitor the progress and ETA.

EDIT: 500ppd? that seems a little low. I get around 2000 at a lower clock speed from one client


Yeah, it seems to have slowed down my GPU2 client as well, usually in an 8hr period I'd get 2-4 wu's done IIRC, my GPU2 client only did 1 over night.









*Edit: The FAHspy client just updated...its saying 1848ppd now (smp client)...is that ok? But also why is my GPU2 client being slowed down while the SMP client runs? Seems weird...also my GPU2 is not showing my avg ppd anymore either.


----------



## h4rdcor3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Lyric*


Yeah, it seems to have slowed down my GPU2 client as well, usually in an 8hr period I'd get 2-4 wu's done IIRC, my GPU2 client only did 1 over night.










After starting the smp, your gpu client will slow down a bit, because GPU2 still uses the CPU to feed data to the gpu. You still should gain ppd from the SMP client even though your gpu has dropped a few points.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *h4rdcor3* 
Your chip doesn't support VT so unfortunately you can't run a virtual linux smp very efficiently. You could try the Windows SMP client, scroll down a bit to find it.

I'm aware the cpu doesn't support virtualization, but Virtualization is nothing new. I>E> Emulators. So I'm wanting to use a emulator that does not need virtualization to run the linux smp client. I really don't like the windows smp client. I had issues with it last time and really don't want to go that route if I have an alternative.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lyric* 
Yeah, it seems to have slowed down my GPU2 client as well, usually in an 8hr period I'd get 2-4 wu's done IIRC, my GPU2 client only did 1 over night.









*Edit: The FAHspy client just updated...its saying 1848ppd now (smp client)...is that ok? But also why is my GPU2 client being slowed down while the SMP client runs? Seems weird...also my GPU2 is not showing my avg ppd anymore either.

Lyric I get 1200ppd on my [email protected] but it was slow on the first wu that was sent.
I think they send you a tough one first, probally to see what catagory to put you in for future wu's.

AFA choking your gpu i had the same issue. I had to use prifinity to set mu gpu to "realtime to get my ppd back to full bore. and set the vmware to idle and all is well now, even setting the gpu to high was choking it on me. I use XP32sp3.

Hope this helps.


----------



## h4rdcor3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
I'm aware the cpu doesn't support virtualization, but Virtualization is nothing new. I>E> Emulators. So I'm wanting to use a emulator that does not need virtualization to run the linux smp client. I really don't like the windows smp client. I had issues with it last time and really don't want to go that route if I have an alternative.

You COULD run any virtual machine and run the linux smp client, but it is much more efficient with VT enabled processors. CPU's that don't have VT are better off running the Windows SMP or 2 individual clients.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *h4rdcor3* 
You COULD run any virtual machine and run the linux smp client, but it is much more efficient with VT enabled processors. CPU's that don't have VT are better off running the Windows SMP or 2 individual clients.

That was my question.







Bummer, Are you positive on this?


----------



## Ravin

Just started switching over to this distro from Bal3wolf's. I put up one client and it seems to be running smoothly, but FAHmon reports that I'm folding for Anonymous, while the client.cfg file and ./fah6 -configonly report that I'm folding under my user name as Ravin.

Kudos error10! On project 5101 (2165pts) its fast with this core- completing frames every 9:59 vs 13:00+ on Bal3wolf's distro. Ultimately that translates to ~3150ppd. BTW I increased the VM's memory from the 384k to 1048k, and likewise in the client config.

Any ideas???


----------



## wire

I'm not understanding how to get this to work with FahMon. So far, I understand to do \\\\<ip address>\\ What do I do after that?


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wire*


I'm not understanding how to get this to work with FahMon. So far, I understand to do <ip address> What do I do after that?


Open an explorer window, like "My Computer" for instance and type in:
\\<ip address>\\folding
You will be asked for a username and a password; both are *folding*; tell it to remember this data.
After that, take that whole address you just typed and enter it to FahMon.
Et viola.


----------



## wire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


Open an explorer window, like "My Computer" for instance and type in:
<ip address>folding
You will be asked for a username and a password; both are *folding*; tell it to remember this data.
After that, take that whole address you just typed and enter it to FahMon.
Et viola.


Thanks a bunch!

EDIT: Did anyone have problems getting it to download the WU? It's trying to get it from Standford's site but I'm getting the error "Could not get ID from server. Retrying..."


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wire*


Thanks a bunch!

EDIT: Did anyone have problems getting it to download the WU? It's trying to get it from Standford's site but I'm getting the error "Could not get ID from server. Retrying..."


just be patient. sometimes the servers take a few. to test you can ping the ip.


----------



## wire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


just be patient. sometimes the servers take a few. to test you can ping the ip.


I was just curious because it's been doing it for the past 20 minutes and I wasn't sure if there was a problem with how I set it up.


----------



## Hueristic

ping the virtual ip and that will tell you the client is indeed communicating and the problem is not with the VMclient.


----------



## wire

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


ping the virtual ip and that will tell you the client is indeed communicating and the problem is not with the VMclient.


I finally got it working. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *wire*


I finally got it working. Thanks for your help.


----------



## repo_man

Has anyone got this client to work in Win7?


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Has anyone got this client to work in Win7?


Several people. As in Vista, I think you'll have to switch the network mode to "Bridged" and then restart the virtual machine in order to be able to monitor it with fahmon.


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


Several people. As in Vista, I think you'll have to switch the network mode to "Bridged" and then restart the virtual machine in order to be able to monitor it with fahmon.


Ahh, I see. I have a copy of Win7 and I've been debating installing that OS for my GPU2 and SMP


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Ahh, I see. I have a copy of Win7 and I've been debating installing that OS for my GPU2 and SMP


I think we need a thread on [email protected] on Win7.

I was reading about the MP3 corruption and If my mp3's that I've been ripping from my cd's for ten years get corrupted I'm going to go ape S#$t!


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


I think we need a thread on [email protected] on Win7.

I was reading about the MP3 corruption and If my mp3's that I've been ripping from my cd's for ten years get corrupted I'm going to go ape S#$t!


NO kidding! Thus why I have my music backed up onto my home server


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


NO kidding! Thus why I have my music backed up onto my home server










I burned a backup a year ago but have been slowly adding the tag data since then and have yet to find a backup that is free and will only backup updated files.


----------



## GodofGrunts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


I think we need a thread on [email protected] on Win7.

I was reading about the MP3 corruption and If my mp3's that I've been ripping from my cd's for ten years get corrupted I'm going to go ape S#$t!


MP3s only got corrupted in Windows media Player and the fix came out like a week after they released the beta. Who really uses WMP anyway?


----------



## underdog1425

Two clients running in win 7 here =]

The only thing ive noticed is that fahmon tells me theyre hung, but I can sit and watch them make progress....


----------



## Cryptedvick

what kind of PPD increase should i expect from this?
im currently getting a mere 2300 at best with my quad folding 80% at 3.52ghz


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick* 
what kind of PPD increase should i expect from this?
im currently getting a mere 2300 at best with my quad folding 80% at 3.52ghz

I vary, at a similar speed, from 5k to 3K. Overall though I get about 1.2K more than windows SMP. So it is worthwhile IMO.


----------



## Havegooda

I can't seem to connect to it with SSH or Fahmon. It downloads a unit fine and seems to be working on it, but I can't connect to the IP that ifconfig gives me. I've tried using both the NAT and Bridged settings, no dice.

Weird.

~Gooda~


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Havegooda*


I can't seem to connect to it with SSH or Fahmon. It downloads a unit fine and seems to be working on it, but I can't connect to the IP that ifconfig gives me. I've tried using both the NAT and Bridged settings, no dice.

Weird.

~Gooda~


Restarted the vmware after setting to bridged?
Read on here: http://www.overclock.net/5775047-post862.html


----------



## Havegooda

Yep, I restarted after I changed the setting. I tried the FOLDING-XXX-XXX thing, no luck. Can't view it in explorer either.

Maybe the SMB server isn't running correctly?

~Gooda~


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Havegooda*


Yep, I restarted after I changed the setting. I tried the FOLDING-XXX-XXX thing, no luck. Can't view it in explorer either.

Maybe the SMB server isn't running correctly?

~Gooda~


It should be working fine. Do you have a router?
Try going to its "Attached Devices" (or anything similar) page and refresh it a few times; does the vm show up?


----------



## Havegooda

I've got a hub. The VM shows up as connected to the hub and has it's own IP.










~Gooda~


----------



## MadCatMk2

Weird. Doesn't even have a hostname.
I just updated this post here:
http://www.overclock.net/5775047-post862.html
Can you follow it and see what its hostname is?
In bridged mode IPs don't stay around for too long.


----------



## Havegooda

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


Weird. Doesn't even have a hostname.
I just updated this post here:
http://www.overclock.net/5775047-post862.html
Can you follow it and see what its hostname is?
In bridged mode IPs don't stay around for too long.


Doing that right now. I'll edit once it's finished restarting.

I used Nano...hope that's ok. Vi was being a pain.

EDIT: Weird. I save the changes in Nano, tell it to reboot, and it comes up fine. The changes seem to be made, but before I can login, it restarts and the hostname goes back to folding-blag-blah-stuff

Odd?

~Gooda~


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Havegooda*


Doing that right now. I'll edit once it's finished restarting.

I used Nano...hope that's ok. Vi was being a pain.

EDIT: Weird. I save the changes in Nano, tell it to reboot, and it comes up fine. The changes seem to be made, but before I can login, it restarts and the hostname goes back to folding-blag-blah-stuff

Odd?

~Gooda~


Ugh, same thing just happened here. I'm pretty sure someone else can help you more


----------



## Havegooda

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


Ugh, same thing just happened here. I'm pretty sure someone else can help you more










Nuts. I guess we gotta wait for Error or some other linux guru comes by









~Gooda~


----------



## Knoxis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Mikecdm* 
what I did to get it to show up in fahmon was to only write down \\ipaddress

then I clicked on it and a little window came up asking me to login, then I typed folding for login and pass and it went to where the files were. I exited the window and went back to fahmon and edited the location and this time I put \\ipaddressfolding

Thats how it worked for me.

hi there how do i get fahmon to work ?? what do i type exactly in fahmon??
i have tried to access my virtual machine with firefox and windows explorer internet explorer but it just does a internet search







??


----------



## G-Byte

Hiya Knoxis. So when you are in the vmware application on the 1st screen it will tell you the ip that it is using. So if you got your mouse in the vm app hit the keyboard alt+F1, it should show you what the ip addy is. So write it down and then goto Fahmon and right click in the clients list, in the top section of Fahmon, then choose add a new client. Type in the ip address that you got from the alt+F1 screen and choose a name for the client. Click ok, now if nothing shows up the right-click the client and choose edit. Now in the edit box choose the little box with the three ... dots to the right side of the location section. Now if it all works like it should then the tree that opens up should be right in your Network Places. I don't know what vista calls it. Hope this helps out.


----------



## Knoxis

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G-Byte* 
Hiya Knoxis. So when you are in the vmware application on the 1st screen it will tell you the ip that it is using. So if you got your mouse in the vm app hit the keyboard alt+F1, it should show you what the ip addy is. So write it down and then goto Fahmon and right click in the clients list, in the top section of Fahmon, then choose add a new client. Type in the ip address that you got from the alt+F1 screen and choose a name for the client. Click ok, now if nothing shows up the right-click the client and choose edit. Now in the edit box choose the little box with the three ... dots to the right side of the location section. Now if it all works like it should then the tree that opens up should be right in your Network Places. I don't know what vista calls it. Hope this helps out.

first of all thank you for helping me








yes i have tried what u said i added it with the ip shown in vmware but it says in fahmon N/A so i tried to find the folder, but the thing is i cant find that virtual machine in my network!







?


----------



## Havegooda

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Knoxis*


first of all thank you for helping me








yes i have tried what u said i added it with the ip shown in vmware but it says in fahmon N/A so i tried to find the folder, but the thing is i cant find that virtual machine in my network! 







?


Same problem here. I'm putting my money on the samba server.

~Gooda~


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Knoxis*


first of all thank you for helping me








yes i have tried what u said i added it with the ip shown in vmware but it says in fahmon N/A so i tried to find the folder, but the thing is i cant find that virtual machine in my network! 







?


Try this, also make sure network discovery is on.

Attachment 102544


----------



## Knoxis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Try this, also make sure network discovery is on.

Attachment 102544


great! i got a screen saying to log in with username and password but the thing is i dont have one...
and having blank in the password section doesnt let me in, 
i just have my folding name under username (is that right?)


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Knoxis*


great! i got a screen saying to log in with username and password but the thing is i dont have one...
and having blank in the password section doesnt let me in, 
i just have my folding name under username (is that right?)


folding 
folding


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Knoxis*


great! i got a screen saying to log in with username and password but the thing is i dont have one...
and having blank in the password section doesnt let me in, 
i just have my folding name under username (is that right?)


username/folding
pass/folding

Although I thought a log in was no longer required.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


username/folding
pass/folding

Although I thought a log in was no longer required.


Hah faster on the draw!


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Hah faster on the draw!


----------



## Knoxis

omg legendary it works.. or is working!! i run 2 copies right for quad??


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Knoxis*


omg legendary it works.. or is working!! i run 2 copies right for quad??


Are you also running a gpu client?


----------



## Knoxis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Are you also running a gpu client?


yes, so that running with 2 copies of vmware is right for my sig rig?


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Knoxis*


yes



Then I'd only run 1 smp, ATI is not as efficient as NV when it comes to running with smp.


----------



## Knoxis

cheers guys ^^ very happy








+rep


----------



## Havegooda

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Try this, also make sure network discovery is on.

Attachment 102544


Just loaded up a fresh copy of the VM, did exactly what you said.










~Gooda~


----------



## grunion

network discovery is on?

Try dropping folding from the string.


----------



## Havegooda

Ah ha! Fixed it. Apparently the NAT setting doesn't like Windows. I switched it to bridged, restarted the VM, and it's working fine with fahmon









~Gooda~


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Havegooda* 
Ah ha! Fixed it. Apparently the NAT setting doesn't like Windows. I switched it to bridged, restarted the VM, and it's working fine with fahmon









~Gooda~


----------



## B4Shock

can someone help me please? ive got everything working, but i dont understand any of this crap about typing your ip to get fahmon working...

can someone please give a complete noob guide how to get fahmon working with this pls


----------



## B4Shock

anyone please?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B4Shock* 
can someone help me please? ive got everything working, but i dont understand any of this crap about typing your ip to get fahmon working...

can someone please give a complete noob guide how to get fahmon working with this pls

Follow all the steps in the first post and if you get to a step you cannot complete post that step here and we will extrapolate it for you.


----------



## B4Shock

cheers herutistic.

ive tryed to fololow the steps but am getting nowhere. basically ive got the vmplayer all set up and its working units fine. but the fahmon...ive got no idea? i dont nkow what to set the file location as?


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B4Shock*


cheers herutistic.

ive tryed to fololow the steps but am getting nowhere. basically ive got the vmplayer all set up and its working units fine. but the fahmon...ive got no idea? i dont nkow what to set the file location as?


I see you're running Vista. If so, select "Bridged" network connection mode in your vmware and restart it.
Might wanna check this post out: http://www.overclock.net/5775047-post862.html
You're given these first 6 numbers when your vmware finishes booting.
(Don't miss the last sentence of the post)


----------



## Hueristic

MY god that is the worst hacking of my name to date! You get the blue ribbon







!

OK

put the ip that shows up on your vmware screen like this in fahmon path "\\\\192.168.XXX.XXX\\folding" and that should do it. Ohh sorry after you put that in there double click it to open the work folder and it will ask you for a password.

The password and user name are both "folding"

Umm think thats it.


----------



## B4Shock

okay i think i did it, i type \\\\192.168......\\folding in explorer, then it opened up passwork login box, then i used that location with a fahcore.exe and seleected that for fahmon, seems to be working now!


----------



## B4Shock

total ppd 4200 and rising...come onn! all your headshots are belong to me!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B4Shock*


okay i think i did it, i type \\192.168......folding in explorer, then it opened up passwork login box, then i used that location with a fahcore.exe and seleected that for fahmon, seems to be working now!


----------



## B4Shock

both clients are yellow status..is that bad?


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B4Shock*


okay i think i did it, i type 192.168......folding in explorer, then it opened up passwork login box, then i used that location with a fahcore.exe and seleected that for fahmon, seems to be working now!


If you didn't select "Save password" (or whatever that little window that popped up says) you will have to open it in the same way again upon reboot for fahmon to work again. Make sure you save the login info the next time so it will remember them









PS: lol, with Hueristic's name getting owned all the time. Hue-ris-tic.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


If you didn't select "Save password" (or whatever that little window that popped up says) you will have to open it in the same way again upon reboot for fahmon to work again. Make sure you save the login info the next time so it will remember them









PS: lol, with Hueristic's name getting owned all the time. Hue-er-is-tic.










Yeah u guys just use "HUE" thats fine!!!


----------



## B4Shock

ok so madCAT is it bad if my clients are showing yellow status bars?


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B4Shock*


ok so madCAT is it bad if my clients are showing yellow status bars?


Nope, after a few % they should turn green.


----------



## grunion

Anyone else?

Code:



Code:


[02:50:21] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[02:50:21] + Attempting to get work packet
[02:50:21] - Will indicate memory of 256 MB
[02:50:21] - Detect CPU. Vendor: GenuineIntel, Family: 6, Model: 15, Stepping: 11
[02:50:21] - Connecting to assignment server
[02:50:21] Connecting to http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/
[02:50:22] Posted data.
[02:50:22] Initial: 0000; + No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit.
[02:50:22] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[02:50:22] - Attempt #1  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
             Waiting before retry.
[02:50:30] + Attempting to get work packet
[02:50:30] - Will indicate memory of 256 MB
[02:50:30] - Connecting to assignment server
[02:50:30] Connecting to http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/
[02:50:31] Posted data.
[02:50:31] Initial: 0000; + No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit.
[02:50:31] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[02:50:31] - Attempt #2  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
             Waiting before retry.
[02:50:49] + Attempting to get work packet
[02:50:49] - Will indicate memory of 256 MB
[02:50:49] - Connecting to assignment server
[02:50:49] Connecting to http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/
[02:50:50] Posted data.
[02:50:50] Initial: 0000; + No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit.
[02:50:50] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[02:50:50] - Attempt #3  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
             Waiting before retry.
[02:51:23] + Attempting to get work packet
[02:51:23] - Will indicate memory of 256 MB
[02:51:23] - Connecting to assignment server
[02:51:23] Connecting to http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/
[02:51:24] Posted data.
[02:51:24] Initial: 0000; + No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit.
[02:51:24] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[02:51:24] - Attempt #4  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
             Waiting before retry.
[02:52:09] + Attempting to get work packet
[02:52:09] - Will indicate memory of 256 MB
[02:52:09] - Connecting to assignment server
[02:52:09] Connecting to http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/
[02:52:10] Posted data.
[02:52:10] Initial: 0000; + No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit.
[02:52:10] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[02:52:10] - Attempt #5  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
             Waiting before retry.
[02:53:42] + Attempting to get work packet
[02:53:42] - Will indicate memory of 256 MB
[02:53:42] - Connecting to assignment server
[02:53:42] Connecting to http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/
[02:53:47] Posted data.
[02:53:47] Initial: 0000; + No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit.
[02:53:47] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[02:53:47] - Attempt #6  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
             Waiting before retry.
[02:56:34] + Attempting to get work packet
[02:56:34] - Will indicate memory of 256 MB
[02:56:34] - Connecting to assignment server
[02:56:34] Connecting to http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/
[02:56:34] Posted data.
[02:56:34] Initial: 40AB; - Successful: assigned to (171.64.65.64).
[02:56:34] + News From [email protected]: Welcome to [email protected]
[02:56:35] Loaded queue successfully.
[02:56:35] Connecting to http://171.64.65.64:8080/
[02:56:35] Posted data.
[02:56:35] Initial: 0000; + Could not connect to Work Server
[02:56:35] - Attempt #7  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
             Waiting before retry.


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
Anyone else?


What I do when I see this is just reset the vm app. I guess sometimes it gets in a loop but that is only what I think it does. I haven't read any detail about why it happens but from the little I remember is that the servers might be a bit overloaded when you try to get another wu.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


Anyone else?

Code:


Code:


[02:50:21] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[02:50:21] + Attempting to get work packet
[02:50:21] - Will indicate memory of 256 MB
[02:50:21] - Detect CPU. Vendor: GenuineIntel, Family: 6, Model: 15, Stepping: 11
[02:50:21] - Connecting to assignment server
[02:50:21] Connecting to http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/
[02:50:22] Posted data.
[02:50:22] Initial: 0000; + No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit.
[02:50:22] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[02:50:22] - Attempt #1  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
             Waiting before retry.
[02:50:30] + Attempting to get work packet
[02:50:30] - Will indicate memory of 256 MB
[02:50:30] - Connecting to assignment server
[02:50:30] Connecting to http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/
[02:50:31] Posted data.
[02:50:31] Initial: 0000; + No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit.
[02:50:31] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[02:50:31] - Attempt #2  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
             Waiting before retry.
[02:50:49] + Attempting to get work packet
[02:50:49] - Will indicate memory of 256 MB
[02:50:49] - Connecting to assignment server
[02:50:49] Connecting to http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/
[02:50:50] Posted data.
[02:50:50] Initial: 0000; + No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit.
[02:50:50] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[02:50:50] - Attempt #3  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
             Waiting before retry.
[02:51:23] + Attempting to get work packet
[02:51:23] - Will indicate memory of 256 MB
[02:51:23] - Connecting to assignment server
[02:51:23] Connecting to http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/
[02:51:24] Posted data.
[02:51:24] Initial: 0000; + No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit.
[02:51:24] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[02:51:24] - Attempt #4  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
             Waiting before retry.
[02:52:09] + Attempting to get work packet
[02:52:09] - Will indicate memory of 256 MB
[02:52:09] - Connecting to assignment server
[02:52:09] Connecting to http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/
[02:52:10] Posted data.
[02:52:10] Initial: 0000; + No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit.
[02:52:10] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[02:52:10] - Attempt #5  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
             Waiting before retry.
[02:53:42] + Attempting to get work packet
[02:53:42] - Will indicate memory of 256 MB
[02:53:42] - Connecting to assignment server
[02:53:42] Connecting to http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/
[02:53:47] Posted data.
[02:53:47] Initial: 0000; + No appropriate work server was available; will try again in a bit.
[02:53:47] + Couldn't get work instructions.
[02:53:47] - Attempt #6  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
             Waiting before retry.
[02:56:34] + Attempting to get work packet
[02:56:34] - Will indicate memory of 256 MB
[02:56:34] - Connecting to assignment server
[02:56:34] Connecting to http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/
[02:56:34] Posted data.
[02:56:34] Initial: 40AB; - Successful: assigned to (171.64.65.64).
[02:56:34] + News From [email protected]: Welcome to [email protected]
[02:56:35] Loaded queue successfully.
[02:56:35] Connecting to http://171.64.65.64:8080/
[02:56:35] Posted data.
[02:56:35] Initial: 0000; + Could not connect to Work Server
[02:56:35] - Attempt #7  to get work failed, and no other work to do.
             Waiting before retry.


YES, I made a thread on it earlier. Was like that when I woke up. Had to do a repair on the vmware to fix. Lost like 8 hours!!!!








http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...r-work-do.html


----------



## Tufelhunden

I have been getting it as well. Usually a sudo reboot or two makes it go away. Not sure about the cause.


----------



## B4Shock

hmm im having problems with my fahmon....


----------



## B4Shock

anyone got any ideas?


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B4Shock*


anyone got any ideas?


Tried enabling "Ignore Asynchronous Clocks" in fahmon?


----------



## B4Shock

Cheers madcat, now i have 1 more question please









my screen now shows










But it shows the cpu as blue, i understand this doesnt mean too much, but my cpu ppd is like 3000? seems alot, and my gpu client has gone waaay down, used to be at 4000, now is only 300?


----------



## MadCatMk2

You might want to try this to change the VM's priority.
The CPU client should turn green (after 3%) and dates will be returned properly when the next WU is started.


----------



## B4Shock

which .vmx file exactly please? also what does this do? as ive just noticed my ppd at 6k now...gpu and cpu each 3000


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B4Shock* 
which .vmx file exactly please? also what does this do? as ive just noticed my ppd at 6k now...gpu and cpu each 3000

Then you can leave it as is. I'm not sure it makes anything in this version of error10's client; or if it ever made a big difference.

PS: The .vmx file your vm runs from.


----------



## B4Shock

apologies to be a pain in the a** but my [email protected] clients just arent working right i dunno. I had the gpu client and it was pulling in 3000 ppd, then i got the cpu client and together they were pulling in bout 5/6000 points day. Then i gopt the vmware player, and now my cpu pulls 2000 points, whereas my gpu struggles at 1100 points...whats going on? should i just go back to using [email protected] system tray clients?


----------



## B4Shock

heuristic any thoughts please?


----------



## G-Byte

Hiya Shock. Now I think yoiu have to make sure that you gpu2 client has more priority, above nomal for it, cause it goes below normal for me upon every use. So go and get SetPriority and install it and have it start every time you pc boots. It will not keep track of what you put into it but as a reminder to myself I have it auto run. From there just browse for the [email protected] folder and add fahcore_11 and *_14 setting each priority as above normal. Don't worry, once you do it the 1st time the next time you have to do it again it will open up the the same folder you told it to the 1st time. I could not tell you why the programmer didn't make it persistant but it is very useful as is.


----------



## B4Shock

hi g-byte. Cheers for the info! so ive downloaded set priority, and i went into processes and it already had fah_core 11 so i set that to above normal, but i couldnt find fahcore_14. It showed [email protected] which i assume is the cpu, and then it showed [email protected] whch im guessing is the gpu, so i set that to above normal also.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Fahcore_14 may not be used with ATI. Dont worry about the other exe, unless you see the 14. If you check the essentials thread there is a way to get setpriority to remember which exe's you set.


----------



## Hueristic

Bstock, I use PriFinitty.


----------



## wire

How do I send an uncompleted WU to get a new one?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *wire* 
How do I send an uncompleted WU to get a new one?

It should do it auto. If its doesn't do a restart on the vmware. I've seen the virtual nics stop working for no apparent reason ( i had to repair the vmware installation to fix).


----------



## B4Shock

hello heuristic









just wondering, my cpu smp client is showing 70..yes count em 70 ppd in fahmon!! because its taking hours to complete these 2.5m steppers, just wondering if its normal with the huge steppers?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B4Shock* 
hello heuristic









just wondering, my cpu smp client is showing 70..yes count em 70 ppd in fahmon!! because its taking hours to complete these 2.5m steppers, just wondering if its normal with the huge steppers?

Hi Bstock,You should use PriFinity because that sounds very low to me.


----------



## B4Shock

ok heuristic ive got prifinity, it looks like this...which settings should i change specifically as im nto sure which one is which heh


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *B4Shock* 
ok heuristic ive got prifinity, it looks like this...which settings should i change specifically as im nto sure which one is which heh










I'm going to pm you on this as this is off topic and I'd like to jkeep this thread clean.


----------



## Hueristic

*Error10* please look at this and tell us if we should adjust or not?

I only have 2 gigs on my system so I'm hesitant ATM.

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=...ey=&#100558037


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=...ey=&#100558037


I wanted to buy RAM. Now I must


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Error: Could not write local file. Eciting. 
Not master node
-Shutting down core


I keep getting this everytime I try to open VMWare. I had shut it down yesterday and when I went to restart it, I get this. I deleted the work folder and the core, it re-downloaded the core but still give me this error. Help!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


I keep getting this everytime I try to open VMWare. I had shut it down yesterday and when I went to restart it, I get this. I deleted the work folder and the core, it re-downloaded the core but still give me this error. Help!

















Did you try running the vmware install and choosing repair?


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*


Did you try running the vmware install and choosing repair?


Nah, I'll have to find the file again on my HDD. I'll try that though, didn't think of that, thanks Hueristic


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *repo_man*


Nah, I'll have to find the file again on my HDD. I'll try that though, didn't think of that, thanks Hueristic


----------



## repo_man

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Hueristic*












Running the setup again worked! Thank you man!







+1 from me!


----------



## wierdo124

Here's a link to the VMWare setup file directly so you don't have to take their questionaire








http://download3.vmware.com/software...5.1-126130.exe


----------



## zooterboy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
*Error10* please look at this and tell us if we should adjust or not?

I only have 2 gigs on my system so I'm hesitant ATM.

http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.asp?m=...1&key=�

I did this about 50 pages ago and it worked for me. It's going to put a hurting on your machine with only 2GB though, obviously...


----------



## wierdo124

error10 hasn't logged in for a week


----------



## [pi]

My completed units won't send.

+ Attempting to send results
- Reading file work/wuresults_04.dat from core
(Read 49405887 bytes from disk)
Connecting to http://171.67.108.25:8080/
-Autosending finished units...
Trying to send all finished work units
-Already sending work
+Sent 0 of 1 completed units to the server
-Autosend completed
-Autosending finished units...

The servers are fine, I've tried switching NAT/bridged connections, but nothing. Tried making a specific thread for help, but it was suggested that I post here to see if error10 can troubleshoot as well.

Also tried logging in and doing sudo reboot, but it says the command wasn't found.

Thanks!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[pi]* 
My completed units won't send.

+ Attempting to send results
- Reading file work/wuresults_04.dat from core
(Read 49405887 bytes from disk)
Connecting to http://171.67.108.25:8080/
-Autosending finished units...
Trying to send all finished work units
-Already sending work
+Sent 0 of 1 completed units to the server
-Autosend completed
-Autosending finished units...

The servers are fine, I've tried switching NAT/bridged connections, but nothing. Tried making a specific thread for help, but it was suggested that I post here to see if error10 can troubleshoot as well.

Also tried logging in and doing sudo reboot, but it says the command wasn't found.

Thanks!

Did you try running the vmware install and choosing repair?


----------



## [pi]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
Did you try running the vmware install and choosing repair?

Like, the install for VMware itself, or something within VMware?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[pi]* 
Like, the install for VMware itself, or something within VMware?









install for VMware itself


----------



## [pi]

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
install for VMware itself









Ehh, I just did a reset through the command in VMware and when it booted back up, it said it completed sending a unit, and reported about %15 on each core. So maybe they sent right after the last update. I'll see my points in two hours.

If I don't get the points... oh well, at least I'll have the next units working.


----------



## h4rdcor3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[pi]*


Ehh, I just did a reset through the command in VMware and when it booted back up, it said it completed sending a unit, and reported about %15 on each core. So maybe they sent right after the last update. I'll see my points in two hours.

If I don't get the points... oh well, at least I'll have the next units working.


I have a lot of my units not sent on the first try too. Sometimes it takes an hour or two. It can really screw up your graph on EOC. 2500 one day, 10500 the next.


----------



## Heathen

Maybe someone can help me here. I have trying to run a second SMP client threw Vmware workstation. I have it unzipped into a second folder and i can open it in the workstation window, but when i hit start it acts like it starts for a sec then shuts down almost instantly. I have deleted everything and unzipped everything again and it still does the same thing.


----------



## Knoxis

got a new problem guys...
moved to win 7 now.. and now i get this promble saying i can not connect to primary assignment server... but my internet is fine and i have allowed it in bitdefender (turning it off doesnt work either..)
whats going on ><?







[/IMG]


----------



## Tufelhunden

knoxis, check this thread here you need to do it a little differently in Win7.

http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...ware-win7.html


----------



## evilspongebob72

I know it is folding but I cannot get it to show in fahmon. Tried \\\\ipaddress\\ and \\\\ipaddress\\folding. Any ideas?

BTW if I go to the ip address in explorer I get a folder called homes and printers. I can't go in the homes folder though


----------



## Heathen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *evilspongebob72*


I know it is folding but I cannot get it to show in fahmon. Tried \\ipaddress and \\ipaddressfolding. Any ideas?

BTW if I go to the ip address in explorer I get a folder called homes and printers. I can't go in the homes folder though


After you add the new client with the \\\\(your ip)\\folding in the location. You then need to double click on the client in Fahmon (of course while the client is running in vmware). It will pop up with a login for the ip, then enter folding for the user and folding for the password. It will then pop up in Fahmon and work for you.


----------



## evilspongebob72

thanks got it to work but is there anyway I can set the priority correct for the vmware as prifinity didn't show the core


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *evilspongebob72* 
thanks got it to work but is there anyway I can set the priority correct for the vmware as prifinity didn't show the core

If you are also folding on a GPU it maybe easier to just raise the fahcore_11/14 to above normal wit setpriority.


----------



## Knoxis

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Knoxis*


got a new problem guys...
moved to win 7 now.. and now i get this promble saying i can not connect to primary assignment server... but my internet is fine and i have allowed it in bitdefender (turning it off doesnt work either..)
whats going on ><?







[/IMG]


yay! i figured it out tick the box in the vmw player in network adaptor to bridged... before i was tinkering with the network adapter in win7... no wonder


----------



## Heathen

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heathen*


Maybe someone can help me here. I have trying to run a second SMP client threw Vmware workstation. I have it unzipped into a second folder and i can open it in the workstation window, but when i hit start it acts like it starts for a sec then shuts down almost instantly. I have deleted everything and unzipped everything again and it still does the same thing.


Still looking for a cure for this problem. Any help is appreciated.


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Heathen*


Still looking for a cure for this problem. Any help is appreciated.


You using 2 different players?
I'm pretty sure I was using 2 players when running 2 instances.


----------



## Heathen

I'm running Vmware workstation. You can open multi VM's in the same window. I also tried this and it still did the same thing.


----------



## Hueristic

Sorry I don't have a quad so I can't help. Maybe if you start a thread it will get more attention.


----------



## tonyhague

posted elsewhere...hopefully more traffic here so I'll get an answer

I have the time set to UCT (or something)..I think...but there's a 10 hr difference...how do I change local time on the VM to GMT and local time

and...fahmon is showing the VM as hung...but still counting up the %..is this down to the time discrepancy??
already set to ignore asynchronous clocks

edit - date from the command prompt gives BST
date mmddhhmm gives "operation not permitted"

google isn't helping


----------



## Inktfish

Help :<
I searched the thread and google but I couldn't find the answer.
What did I do wrong if I get the message in the screenshot?
Really need my I7 to do some VMware work!


----------



## tonyhague

are you running a 64 bit OS, Inkfish? I think that might be the problem...a 64 bit VM won't run in a 32 bit environment


----------



## Jbear

Tonyhague has basically hit the nail on the head there. You should also make sure that virtualization is enabled in the BIOS.

But get an x64 OS to solve the first part of the problem.


----------



## Hueristic

I run this under XP32SP3.


----------



## G-Byte

No, it will run a 64 os in the vmare, the vm don't care at all. But you have to enable virtualization in the bios for it to work. Unfortunately I don't know your mobo...but I did find what you need to do. I think the below should fix the problem. It is the c1e and c2/c2e that is the speedstep to lower your oc settings that the virtualization that needs to be enabled

Advanced Bios Features:

Limit CPUID: disabled
No-Execute: disabled
C1E: disabled
C2/C2E: disabled
Virtualization: Enabled (this can be disabled safely)


----------



## tonyhague

wow. I had no idea the 64 bit VM would run in 32 bit windows.
I learn something new every day!








now to learn to change the VM time + timezone...then fahmon may work and I'll see if the gain is worth the bother (~10 mins % 1920 pts)


----------



## Inktfish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*


Advanced Bios Features:

Limit CPUID: disabled
No-Execute: disabled
C1E: disabled
C2/C2E: disabled
Virtualization: Enabled (this can be disabled safely)


Limit CPUID: Disabled Check
No-Execute: Disabled wth? I thought this had to be enabled?
C1E: Disabled Check
c2/C2E Disabled Check
Virtualization: Enabled Check
I am running Vista Ultimate (64 bit)

and I can only find one kind of VMware Player? the one linked in the start post.


----------



## Inktfish

Double post duo database error


----------



## sdla4ever

ok im ******ed i cant get Fahmon to work, is it \\ipaddres\\c\\folding

or

what help por favor!


----------



## Rolandooo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sdla4ever*


ok im ******ed i cant get Fahmon to work, is it ipaddrescfolding

or

what help por favor!


its suppose to look like \\\\IPaddress\\Folding\\


----------



## sdla4ever

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rolandooo* 
its suppose to look like \\IPaddressFolding

ok so

\\\\###.###.###.###\\folding
or
\\\\-###-###-###-###\\

i did that and no luck


----------



## Heathen

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sdla4ever* 
ok so

\\###.###.###.###folding
or
\\-###-###-###-###

i did that and no luck

http://www.overclock.net/5907626-post1002.html
The last step that your not doing. ^


----------



## Rolandooo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Heathen* 
http://www.overclock.net/5907626-post1002.html
The last step that your not doing. ^

Yeah type this into Internet Explorer \\\\192.168.XX.XXX\\folding. Then you should get a login, type FOLDING for both username and password. Then you might get another popup, just click ALLOW. Then fahmon should read it properly.


----------



## sdla4ever

thank you! yay 2800 ppd

+rep

Fold On!

Also can a AMD TL-60 run a VM?
if so i might have to try this!


----------



## h4rdcor3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sdla4ever* 
Also can a AMD TL-60 run a VM?
if so i might have to try this!


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Wiki*
AMD-V operates on AMD Athlon 64 and Athlon 64 X2 with family "F" or "G" on socket AM2 (not 939), Turion 64 X2, Opteron 2nd generation[1] and 3rd-generation,[2] Phenom, and all newer processors.

Looks like you can. As it is a Turion 64 X2


----------



## trogalicious

alright all, I've followed the first original post verbatim, and I'm stuck with what looks to be a loop of reconnecting.. help me error10-kenobi, you're my only hope...

okay, so I took a lap around the block and apparently it washed some of the noob off of me. I set the network connection in VMWare to bridged, and it appeared to be doing more than it was before. I'm stuck on

loaded queue successfully.
connecting to http://171.64.65.56:8080
-couldn't sent HTTP request to server
(got status 503)
could not connect to work server
attempt #X to get work failed, and no other work to do

after rebooting the vmware, I think it's running. All good. Thanks just the same and I'll keep you guys updated.

*11pm EST Edit:*

alright, so it shows that it has processed up to 4% in the terminal when I hit alt+F7. I can get into the \\\\ipaddress\\folding to see the work, but is there a way to change the cycle time like in the windows/gpu based clients.. the whole 3-15 minutes deal? Would that even effect how the process is displayed in fahmon?


----------



## jarble

ok I have read all the things to get fahmon to work and no go when I put it in the the browser nothing nada zip cant find folder


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trogalicious* 
alright all, I've followed the first original post verbatim, and I'm stuck with what looks to be a loop of reconnecting.. help me error10-kenobi, you're my only hope...

okay, so I took a lap around the block and apparently it washed some of the noob off of me. I set the network connection in VMWare to bridged, and it appeared to be doing more than it was before. I'm stuck on

loaded queue successfully.
connecting to http://171.64.65.56:8080
-couldn't sent HTTP request to server
(got status 503)
could not connect to work server
attempt #X to get work failed, and no other work to do

after rebooting the vmware, I think it's running. All good. Thanks just the same and I'll keep you guys updated.

*11pm EST Edit:*

alright, so it shows that it has processed up to 4% in the terminal when I hit alt+F7. I can get into the \\ipaddressfolding to see the work, but is there a way to change the cycle time like in the windows/gpu based clients.. the whole 3-15 minutes deal? Would that even effect how the process is displayed in fahmon?

What I have done Trog is set it to FahMon monitoring to all frames. With all my clients that actually seems to give me a better indication of my PPD, as the FahMon now seems to match what I get in EOC.


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Hmm, I can only get one thread working it seems.
I renamed the files when I unzipped them, but whenever I try to open VM # 2, 3, 4 (because of my i7), none of them open.
I either get an error message or it doesn't even start.

Ideas?


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ProjecT TimeZ* 
Hmm, I can only get one thread working it seems.
I renamed the files when I unzipped them, but whenever I try to open VM # 2, 3, 4 (because of my i7), none of them open.
I either get an error message or it doesn't even start.

Ideas?

I thought you had to copy and rename the zipped folder before it was unzipped for the extra threads?


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden* 
What I have done Trog is set it to FahMon monitoring to all frames. With all my clients that actually seems to give me a better indication of my PPD, as the FahMon now seems to match what I get in EOC.









I'm trying that currently, and noticed a shift in the ppd reporting for my sig rig stuff, and the 9600 gso in the secondary rig (where I'm trying to run the vmware)

the thing is, I'm still stuck on 4% after an hour... running vmware on an e8400 at 3.0?

EDIT:

just did a sudo reboot, checked the process and the WU continued from the 9% mark.. so apparently it's working. I just need to get the 8400 OC'd or set up another vmware install and run it parallel with the first.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trogalicious* 
I thought you had to copy and rename the zipped folder before it was unzipped for the extra threads?

I just unzipped 1 instance, renamed the zipped folder and unzipped another instance. Don't know if that is what he is doing or if he is unzipping and renaming the folder after wards.


----------



## sdla4ever

the time in my VM is going crazy lol. my ppd went from 2800 to 3200, Is this right? the ETA isnt working but i really am just paying attention to PPD.

Now it changed the time again and went to autosend finsihed WU but it said there were none to send, also has stopped going at its 9 minute rate, 14 minutes now and no percent

I need to get this all settled by midnight, the April Competetion opens and im using this smp for my folder


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sdla4ever*


the time in my VM is going crazy lol. my ppd went from 2800 to 3200, Is this right? the ETA isnt working but i really am just paying attention to PPD.

Now it changed the time again and went to autosend finsihed WU but it said there were none to send, also has stopped going at its 9 minute rate, 14 minutes now and no percent

I need to get this all settled by midnight, the April Competetion opens and im using this smp for my folder


That's what I'm dealing with as well, but I don't know what to tell you about how to fix it.

It is processing, but there's no visible sign of it updating for me.


----------



## sdla4ever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


That's what I'm dealing with as well, but I don't know what to tell you about how to fix it.

It is processing, but there's no visible sign of it updating for me.


hmm very troubling, is there a log file? or will the file just say whats in th VM screen?
EDIT:
log file shows how much has been done its still updating!


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sdla4ever*


hmm very troubling, is there a log file? or will the file just say whats in th VM screen?
EDIT:
log file shows how much has been done its still updating!


I'm guessing the log would be in the \\\\ipaddresshere\\folding\\ dir? just the log?


----------



## sdla4ever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


I'm guessing the log would be in the ipaddressherefolding dir? just the log?


doubleclick the client in fahmon then go into the work folder and it has a text document in it, only shows steps and percent not time stamp


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sdla4ever*


doubleclick the client in fahmon then go into the work folder and it has a text document in it, only shows steps and percent not time stamp


found it. Yeah, I'm churning away, but it feels a considerable bit slower... and FAHmon doesn't see the updated work from the directory. The log in the \\\\ipaddress\\folding directory isn't updating and hasn't for an hour. The txt log in the work folder shows me at 15%, FAHMon shows 8%.

Of course, I'm running the gpu2 on the same box, but I can't imagine it having that big of an impact/difference. Should I change the priority of a process up to normal?


----------



## sdla4ever

mine just caught up on the screen but still the time stamp is wrong. say 04:48:31 lol. its 9:53 here, so its set for a different time zone, but why is it messing up? i found a bug lol.

seems to be a few second slower but still on close to same pace, im guess fahmon will be wrong since its going by how fast it did the %


----------



## trogalicious

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sdla4ever*


mine just caught up on the screen but still the time stamp is wrong. say 04:48:31 lol. its 9:53 here, so its set for a different time zone, but why is it messing up? i found a bug lol.

seems to be a few second slower but still on close to same pace, im guess fahmon will be wrong since its going by how fast it did the %


dude same here, it JUST updated.. and the weird thing is.. FAHMon shows my PPD as "1.#J"

... I don't even know where to begin with that.


----------



## sdla4ever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


dude same here, it JUST updated.. and the weird thing is.. FAHMon shows my PPD as "1.#J"

... I don't even know where to begin with that.


lol, well it seems its been folding at my same 2800 ppd, so im ok with it as long as it keeps working lol!

mine just kept adding my ppd it was up to like 3900 so i was like hmm rly? on a 3.4 GHz OC


----------



## tonyhague

bump - please

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tonyhague* 
posted elsewhere...hopefully more traffic here so I'll get an answer

I have the time set to UCT (or something)..I think...but there's a 10 hr difference...how do I change local time on the VM to GMT and local time

and...fahmon is showing the VM as hung...but still counting up the %..is this down to the time discrepancy??
already set to ignore asynchronous clocks

edit - date from the command prompt gives BST
date mmddhhmm gives "operation not permitted"

google isn't helping


----------



## tonyhague

Should I start crying?









Quote:



[09:02:55] [email protected] Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
[09:06:12] CoreStatus = 64 (100)
[09:06:12] Unit 1 finished with 77 percent of time to deadline remaining.
[09:06:12] Updated performance fraction: 0.772114
[09:06:12] Sending work to server

[09:06:12] + Attempting to send results
[09:06:12] - Reading file work/wuresults_01.dat from core
[09:06:12] (Read 25903495 bytes from disk)
[09:06:12] Connecting to http://171.64.65.56:8080/
[09:24:39] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[09:24:39] + Could not connect to Work Server (results)
[09:24:39] (171.64.65.56:8080)
[09:24:39] - Error: Could not transmit unit 01 (completed March 31) to work server.
[09:24:39] - 1 failed uploads of this unit.
[09:24:39] Keeping unit 01 in queue.
[09:24:39] Trying to send all finished work units

[09:24:39] + Attempting to send results
[09:24:39] - Reading file work/wuresults_01.dat from core
[09:24:39] (Read 25903495 bytes from disk)
[09:24:39] Connecting to http://171.64.65.56:8080/


rebooted the machine

Quote:



[07:51:47] - Ask before connecting: No
[07:51:47] - User name: tonyhague (Team 37726)
[07:51:47] - User ID: 7FAC11CB40EB3902
[07:51:47] - Machine ID: 1
[07:51:47] 
[07:51:48] Loaded queue successfully.
[07:51:48] - Autosending finished units...
[07:51:48] Trying to send all finished work units

[07:51:48] + Attempting to send results
[07:51:48] - Reading file work/wuresults_01.dat from core
[07:51:48] - Preparing to get new work unit...
[07:51:52] + Attempting to get work packet
[07:51:52] - Will indicate memory of 256 MB
[07:51:52] - Detect CPU.[07:51:52] (Read 25903495 bytes from disk)
Vendor: GenuineIntel, Family: 6, Model: 7, Stepping: 7


time still wrong (local time 09:50) has the packet gone? Is there any point in me running this client?


----------



## G-Byte

Hi Tony. No, it looks ok. It was complete but the assignment server for Stanford just did give you anywere to upload. Eventually, it should, upload the results. I hope, cause they have been doing it for me handily.


----------



## tonyhague

still not playing - 503 suggests a stanford problem?!

Quote:



[08:43:52] Initial: 40AB; - Successful: assigned to (171.64.65.56).
[08:43:52] + News From [email protected]: Welcome to [email protected]
[08:43:52] Loaded queue successfully.
[08:43:52] Connecting to http://171.64.65.56:8080/
[08:43:53] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[08:43:53] (Got status 503)
[08:43:53] + Could not connect to Work Server
[08:43:53] - Attempt #10 to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.
[09:26:39] + Attempting to get work packet
[09:26:39] - Will indicate memory of 256 MB
[09:26:39] - Connecting to assignment server
[09:26:39] Connecting to http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/
[09:26:42] Posted data.
[09:26:42] Initial: 40AB; - Successful: assigned to (171.64.65.56).
[09:26:42] + News From [email protected]: Welcome to [email protected]
[09:26:42] Loaded queue successfully.
[09:26:42] Connecting to http://171.64.65.56:8080/
[09:26:42] - Couldn't send HTTP request to server
[09:26:42] (Got status 503)
[09:26:42] + Could not connect to Work Server
[09:26:42] - Attempt #11 to get work failed, and no other work to do.
Waiting before retry.


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

Quote:



Originally Posted by *trogalicious*


I thought you had to copy and rename the zipped folder before it was unzipped for the extra threads?


I did that.

I just tried renaming the zipped folder, and just unzipped it...nada.

Edit: This is the error message I get: Cannot find a valid peer process to connect to.


----------



## tonyhague

finally it works

Quote:

[11:52:58] Posted data.
[11:52:58] Initial: 0000; - Uploaded at ~44 kB/s
[11:53:02] - Averaged speed for that direction ~44 kB/s
[11:53:02] + Results successfully sent
[11:53:02] Thank you for your contribution to [email protected]
[11:53:02] + Starting local stats count at 1
[11:53:07] + Sent 1 of 1 completed units to the server
[11:53:07] - Autosend completed
[11:53:57] Completed 30008 out of 250000 steps (12%)
the trick was
windows 7 control panel>network >vmware adapter>properties and turn on bridge protocol, just turning on bridging in vmware isn't enough seemingly.

anyhow..still looking to change the date/timezone..plodding through another wu and fahmon now showing 2806ppd for 1 instance of the vmware client, so around 7.5k for the 2 (vm+gpu)


----------



## Mebby

I can't seem to get an internet connection, I'm using Windows XP and have it set to bridged but I connect over a network (student accommodation) any suggestions?


----------



## tonyhague

I vista (not tried XP) I had it working with NAT connection, and a hole in the firewall


----------



## Mebby

Its just started working, first time I tried it on NAT I got some sort of SMBus error. Will see how well it folds now.


----------



## sdla4ever

mine got to 94% and stopped working! error occured before initializing mpich

help?


----------



## MadCatMk2

If restarting doens't work, go to console 6 (or any console) log in, then log in with "*sudo su*" and type *qfix*.


----------



## sdla4ever

how can i actually restart it, not just close VM Player than re-open it.

I did the other recomendation it said everything was ok but nothing is working now.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sdla4ever* 
how can i actually restart it, not just close VM Player than re-open it.

I did the other recomendation it said everything was ok but nothing is working now.

You can restart with Ctrl+Alt+Insert


----------



## sdla4ever

now it says no master node, shutting down core.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sdla4ever* 
now it says no master node, shutting down core.

You can always go VMWare player -> Troubleshoot -> Reset if things get really bad; which they shouldn't.


----------



## ProjecT TimeZ

This is the error message I get: Cannot find a valid peer process to connect to.

Any ideas?


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ProjecT TimeZ* 
This is the error message I get: Cannot find a valid peer process to connect to.

Any ideas?

Google returned this: http://communities.vmware.com/thread/100539


----------



## sdla4ever

i left for school, but i started my second VM and it was working ill check the first when i get home!


----------



## G-Byte

Hey folks.

So I got another system, naked, up running. It is my old x2 5000be and a mobo that I used for like 4 days before grabbing the one listed in my sig. I also bought a dlink DSS-5+ switch. I hooked everything up and both systems are online and folding.

I had a heck of a time getting shares to work, but it was just me not wanting to reboot, but in the end it was ok. Fahmon sees the share for my gpu but nothing I have I done or thought of, or googled about will let me list my cpu. I think I had it running once but the next day I noticed that it was using the \\ip\\folding\\folding folder which I see is on each system. I cannot, with any ip's that I've tried, get Fahmon to list a vmware over my network. I can share folders/files and even mapping the running vmware will not show up in any sort of shares.

What am I doing wrong? What have I done right but still got wrong? .... Oh, I have TightVCN running as a service for the m2n-sli so I can control it alright but for this I need some help from others that have farms setup. What sorts of ip's have you entered into your Fahmon's????


----------



## Hueristic

the vm window shows the ip when booted.


----------



## G-Byte

I know it shows the ip but it is for the local machine and can't be used in Fahmon on another system to connect too. That's my problem as of now. I got the gpu2 [email protected] folder as a share and this sigrig of mine sees the 9800gt Akimbo that is running on the 2nd mobo but anything that I know what to try I can't get the vm that is running to show up for me. I know it can be done cause all of these farm folders must be doing something different than I am to have all their machines show up in one Fahmon.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Try opening up your control panel, connections and all, and bridge the VMW connection with the LAN one.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


Try opening up your control panel, connections and all, and bridge the VMW connection with the LAN one.


----------



## G-Byte

Well I found a work around to my problem. I got an autobackup app to mirror the data on a mapped network drive I have for the other system. Then I shared that folder and it shows up great. I have all data copied every 5 minutes so...

The program is called Simple Backup Tool. So far it seems to be ok doing it's job well. It's footprint is 0-1% and 3700K.


----------



## Hueristic

That is one wierd issue you got there G-Byte. Glad you found a workaround!

W(here)TH is ERROR10!!!!


----------



## G-Byte

Ya thanks Hueristic. Google is your friend in this case. The workaround was easy but I had to try out three apps to get it right. This one is it and so far Fahmon is working with it easily.

Ya, error has been offline for a week now. I hope he is ok...


----------



## Hueristic

Nice PPd man!


----------



## G-Byte

Thanks, not too bad at all with my hardware. There's a store in town here that has a K9A2 Platinum as a clearance item for $130 because it is missing some accessories that I am looking at. It's been there for a month or more so far. They have another that is just ob for $150. I am going to try and get a 3/4x mobo for my 2nd system and sell the 5kbe/m2nsli after I can afford a simple case so I can recoup some of my costs.

Now if only my sigrig would behave its self I would have a much better 24 average. It locks up randomly, the last time, while I was asleep, was for 8 hours. So yesterday my stats tanked.


----------



## ChickenInferno

EDIT: It magically seems to work after about an two hours of showing no progress. 20k PPD from a Q6600 yeah right.


----------



## ErBall

I read through quite a bit of this, and i cannot get fahmon to recognize my smp work. I have 3 different smp clients working, and I have tried the \\\\(ip adress)\\folding, and nothing is working.

Any idea how i can get my smp to be recognized?


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ErBall*


I read through quite a bit of this, and i cannot get fahmon to recognize my smp work. I have 3 different smp clients working, and I have tried the \\(ip adress)folding, and nothing is working.

Any idea how i can get my smp to be recognized?


I had the same problem and solved it this way:
In Fahmon, you need to right click on the smp client and select "show client files". It should then ask you for a user name and password. Use "folding" as both the user name and password and it should work.
You will need to repeat this for all of the smp clients you have in Fahmon.


----------



## ErBall

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


I had the same problem and solved it this way:
In Fahmon, you need to right click on the smp client and select "show client files". It should then ask you for a user name and password. Use "folding" as both the user name and password and it should work.
You will need to repeat this for all of the smp clients you have in Fahmon.


I did that, and it takes me to a folder that has a "homes" folder and a "printers" folder, no login required.

EDIT: nm, i got it to work, im an idiot. +rep


----------



## ChickenInferno

Just because this keeps coming up and alot of people are having the same exact problem.

1.) Write Down the IP Adress shown in VmWare when you hit Alt+F1
2.) Go Into FAHMon.
3.) Go to Clients/Add New Client
4.) Name it SMP 1 or whatever you'd like
5.) For Location type in \\\\192.168.***.***\\Folding\\
6.) Copy this 
7.) Hit the "..." button next to location
8.) At the bottom where it says Folder: Folding (\\\\192.168.***.***) paste in \\\\192.168.***.***\\Folding\\
9.) It will bring up a login screen username is Folding password is Folding
10.) Repeat for your other instances of VmWare (Ussually the ip adress is just +1 to the last digit)


----------



## tonyhague

I do it a slightly different way, I add a client, vm to fahmon, and give it the address \\\\ipaddress\\ then double click the client (messaged there is a problem with this client..or something) and a window opens asking for username and password, enter folding folding .save password, when the new window/folder opens pop up one level and drag the folding folder into fahmon, name it and done! 
Seems a bit long winded...but it works quickly and easily...and I've had loads of problems from just adding //ipaddress/folding/ (or even \\\\..)









Can anyone help with my earlier time problem...really getting on my nerves now








Seems I need root privileges to use the date command....and I don't have them


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tonyhague*


I do it a slightly different way, I add a client, vm to fahmon, and give it the address \\ipaddress then double click the client (messaged there is a problem with this client..or something) and a window opens asking for username and password, enter folding folding .save password, when the new window/folder opens pop up one level and drag the folding folder into fahmon, name it and done! 
Seems a bit long winded...but it works quickly and easily...and I've had loads of problems from just adding //ipaddress/folding/ (or even \\..)









Can anyone help with my earlier time problem...really getting on my nerves now








Seems I need root privileges to use the date command....and I don't have them










root password is "sudo" I think. not a unix head sorry.


----------



## ChickenInferno

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tonyhague*


I do it a slightly different way, I add a client, vm to fahmon, and give it the address \\ipaddress then double click the client (messaged there is a problem with this client..or something) and a window opens asking for username and password, enter folding folding .save password, when the new window/folder opens pop up one level and drag the folding folder into fahmon, name it and done! 
Seems a bit long winded...but it works quickly and easily...and I've had loads of problems from just adding //ipaddress/folding/ (or even \\..)








Can anyone help with my earlier time problem...really getting on my nerves now 
Seems I need root privileges to use the date command....and I don't have them


When I try that, it doesn't pop up with the message box asking for the username and password. This is the only way that it works on my computer.

As for changing the time zone, I have no idea...mine doesn't even show progress until it gets about a 7% chunk and then it shows that I did it all at once. Fahmon thinks I'm going to have 1 Billion PPD.







Yeah right.

As for root privelages, I would think that you could access them by going into Alt+F1 and using Folding for the username and password...but I wouldn't know the command to change the time zone.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Hueristic* 
root password is "sudo" I think. not a unix head sorry.









Negative.

After logging in, have to type "sudo su" (Because it's an Ubuntu shell) and then enter "folding" as your password.
Then "date -s hh:mm" (in 24 hour format).

Good luck.


----------



## Hueristic

funny i thought i logged on as root/sudu. I must be loseing it.


----------



## ChickenInferno

works perfectly (at least the set date command...)


----------



## pale_neon

Has anyone tried the Portable Ubuntu that runs inside windows?

http://lifehacker.com/5195999/portab...inside-windows

is it an acceptable alternative or would it be less efficient/slower than the VMWare solution?


----------



## MadCatMk2

error10's solution has been stripped down to the essentials of folding.
Now about a full installation, I don't know if vmware offers unity on Ubuntu. This portable version you mention could be better (if, and only if you want to use ubuntu for some reason)


----------



## tonyhague

not sure what I'm still doing wrong?!
alt+f1
folding login: folding
password folding
linux 2.6.24.5.
No Mail
[email protected]:~ suso su
-bash: sudo: command not found
[email protected]:~_


----------



## G-Byte

Hiya Tony. Well you don't have to do anything really, it starts up [email protected] and that's all. You do not need to log in unless you want to. I don't think I've logged in for over a month or so.


----------



## tonyhague

cheers G-byte...The problem I have is that occasionally the machines can, and do hang for real. Fahmon is showing "hung" most of the time, the vm clock bears no resemblance to local time so I can't judge hung or not from that, and my machine isn't a 24/7 folder, so I can't just say "well, it's x hours wrong all the time" because each reboot/restart of the vm ..
...but it is chomping through units. No way am I starting a 2nd machine (and all the problems with priority and affinity) until I have 1 working properly, so that's er....some ppd lost, can't say how many cos fahmon just says "hung"


----------



## Inktfish

Is there any way to check if your VMware is running?


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tonyhague*


cheers G-byte.......some ppd lost, can't say how many cos fahmon just says "hung"










I know it ain't much and you probably know this, but I never (hardly at all) take things for granted, but you can always hit Ctrl+b on any of the clients and that will bring up the benchmarks for it. At least you can see how many ppd you are getting, just look at the current or or reference times. Like mine below. it is pushing pretty good tonight for me.

9850

Min. Time / Frame : 11mn 33s - 2393.77 ppd
Avg. Time / Frame : 12mn 26s - 2223.70 ppd
Cur. Time / Frame : 12mn 55s - 2140.49 ppd
R3F. Time / Frame : 12mn 55s - 2140.49 ppd
Eff. Time / Frame : 13mn 50s - 1998.65 ppd


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tonyhague*


not sure what I'm still doing wrong?!
alt+f1
folding login: folding
password folding
linux 2.6.24.5.
No Mail
[email protected]:~ suso su
-bash: sudo: command not found
[email protected]:~_


su*d*o su


----------



## tonyhague

My typo..sorry...I did type sudo su

date gives
date: cannot set date: Operation not permitted
Sun Apr 5 20:09:00 UTC 2009

local time is 15:38









just rebooted the vm, date is now
13:43


----------



## Inktfish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ErBall*


I did that, and it takes me to a folder that has a "homes" folder and a "printers" folder, no login required.

EDIT: nm, i got it to work, im an idiot. +rep


Could you explain why you are such an idiot
Because now other ******(like Inktfish) have to ask why you are one








Getting printer and home aswell.
:S


----------



## GodofGrunts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tonyhague*


not sure what I'm still doing wrong?!
alt+f1
folding login: folding
password folding
linux 2.6.24.5.
No Mail
[email protected]:~ suso su
-bash: sudo: command not found
[email protected]:~_


Just use su. No need for sudo su. Besides, I think it's sudo -s.


----------



## tonyhague

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GodofGrunts* 
Just use su. No need for sudo su. Besides, I think it's sudo -s.

Thank you - that one worked


----------



## grunion

What's going on here, unknown device?


----------



## MadCatMk2

bridged/NAT?


----------



## Inktfish

What error can this be?
And how do I fix it?


----------



## grunion

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


bridged/NAT?


NAT like always


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *grunion*


NAT like always


grunion try rebooting the vm and setting to Bridged if the IP doesn't work in Fahmon.

Inktfish, go to another console (Alt+F6 for instance, log in and run qfix. If it's still not working reboot the vmware. Still not working? Extract a new vmware and mourn for the lost points =/)


----------



## Inktfish

last one it is :<
Well
seeing I still can't figure out what I should type in my Fahmon directory to get my points shown...I won't be knowing what I am missing.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *pale_neon*


Has anyone tried the Portable Ubuntu that runs inside windows?

http://lifehacker.com/5195999/portab...inside-windows

is it an acceptable alternative or would it be less efficient/slower than the VMWare solution?











That may be a good option for you as, IIRC, your processor doesn't support virtualization. I was going to test it in the next day or so to see the PPD and how hard it is to setup


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inktfish*


last one it is :<
Well
seeing I still can't figure out what I should type in my Fahmon directory to get my points shown...I won't be knowing what I am missing.


If it's your sig rig, running vista, you will have to set the vmware to "Bridged" mode and reboot it.
Read on here.


----------



## Inktfish

Fahmon actually crashes every time I try to do something with IP adresses now o.o


----------



## SgtSpike

So, ummmm, it says I need to have 64-bit enabled. "Your CPU does not support long mode. Use a 32bit distribution."

I'm using an E4300, so what gives? It's a 64-bit CPU... does it not support virtualization?


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SgtSpike*


So, ummmm, it says I need to have 64-bit enabled. "Your CPU does not support long mode. Use a 32bit distribution."

I'm using an E4300, so what gives? It's a 64-bit CPU... does it not support virtualization?


It does, have you checked your mobo bios to make sure it is enabled there? Don't ask me how I know that needs to be done as well.


----------



## G-Byte

In the bios look for something called virtualization. I don't know your mobo and my head is not on straight enough right now to go looking for the manual. That probably is the answer from all that I have read, and remembered.


----------



## Inktfish

If you have Virtualization and No Execute Memory disable thingie whatever enabled.
And it still gives that message, you might want to flash your bios.
It worked for me ;p


----------



## SgtSpike

Finally figured out the problem - I forgot the motherboard on my work machine was the older GA-965P-S3 which DOESN'T support virtualization.


----------



## h4rdcor3

I'm getting a prompt to update. anyone done this yet?


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *h4rdcor3*


I'm getting a prompt to update. anyone done this yet?


Me too, but as mine is working I am not touching it.


----------



## G-Byte

I did that yesterday after I got the message. Nothing wrong so far as yet.


----------



## MadCatMk2

I did several days ago. I remember I found the changelog worthy of updating; can't recall exactly why though


----------



## MadCatMk2

Stuck after restarting the vmware at like 92%..
Any ideas? qfix says file is good; what's with this files' dump in the left window?

.. Now it gets stuck at

Code:



Code:


Calling ' ./mpiex -np 4 -host 127.0.0.1 ./FahCore_a2.exe -dir work/ -suffix 01 -priority 96 -checkpoint 5 -forceasm -verbose -lifeline 4122 -version 624'

Edit: I killed the unit and started a new one... Bye bye points..


----------



## G-Byte

Anyone know how I can change the time zones with this?


----------



## Inktfish

My one is running behind 2 hours exactly :<
Oh well, seeing I have a weekend of 4 days now :>
I can finally see my rig doing some VMware folding.
It crashed in midweek to often, I suspect it can't handle shutdowns very well.
(with and without Sudo halt)


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inktfish* 
Fahmon actually crashes every time I try to do something with IP adresses now o.o

I just seen this post a bit before I asked about time zones. When I open Fahmon w/out having run my vm's that are listed Fahmon gets really busy trying to read the ip's constantly. So it looks to be locked up but does work about 25% of the time in between trying to read ip's. I normally use FaySpy to start off so I can watch the loads for any errors, then once I have everything going I shutdown FSpy and run Fmon.


----------



## Inktfish

I guess I'll try Fahspy once


----------



## Bonz(TM)

These are great. I like bridged networking so I can access my VM across the network. I changed it and just assigned reserved IPs. I love these


----------



## MadCatMk2

Your time stamps work fine, cool; mine updates every like 20% or something.. as someone else mentioned.


----------



## Bonz(TM)

I was having problems before, I just updated to the latest version.

Also error, is there a way you can make the \\\\hostname\\folding directory with permissions for "Everyone"? For each client I had to login to the folder before adding it to FAHmon.


----------



## ErBall

I keep on getting clients that are "hung". Any ideas?

I've already checked "ignore asynchronous clocks" yet they keep getting hung. I also have clients that won't update for like 20 mins.

I only have 3 smp clients going at one time, so I'm confused why this is happening.


----------



## Bonz(TM)

I wouldn't know.


----------



## laxrunner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2* 
Your time stamps work fine, cool; mine updates every like 20% or something.. as someone else mentioned.

Yeah, mine have been doing this since error10 updated the program a couple months ago. They tend to update every 1h20m or so. But hey, at least it makes fahmon think you're getting crazy ppd sometimes...or 1.#j...


----------



## MCBrown.CA

Arg... I got so excited to get the VM clients going but neither will connect to the Stanford server!!









They both get assigned IPs according to _ifconfig_ and I can navigate to the machines by entering their IPs in Windows Explorer but neither will connect.


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Click on the network icon and change it to bridged. Then restart the VM and see what happens.


----------



## MCBrown.CA

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bonzâ„¢* 
Click on the network icon and change it to bridged. Then restart the VM and see what happens.

I thought I'd set 'em both to bridged already...









You are the man.


----------



## Bonz(TM)




----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laxrunner* 
Yeah, mine have been doing this since error10 updated the program a couple months ago. They tend to update every 1h20m or so. But hey, at least it makes fahmon think you're getting crazy ppd sometimes...or 1.#j...

Set it to effective rate and you'll get some proper numbers, except that the 1.#j's won't change.


----------



## slickwilly

I am a Linux virgin no more. I used this guide and I am now folding under VM player
with error10's app.
I just wish i could get Fahmon to work with it, here is a screeny of my I.P. and I am set to bridged, I have put this I.P. in several diff. ways with the same results
198.168.1.4 does not exist


----------



## Lyric

how do you delete an old work unit that you never finished? I tried going to \\\\ipaddress\\folding\\ directory in windows, typed in the password / username and got in, tried to delete the "work" folder, and userdata to delete the old wu thats past deadline, but it says I don't have permission.

how do I go about doing this inside the VM, or in windows? I know nothing about linux.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lyric* 
how do you delete an old work unit that you never finished? I tried going to \\ipaddressfolding directory in windows, typed in the password / username and got in, tried to delete the "work" folder, and userdata to delete the old wu thats past deadline, but it says I don't have permission.

how do I go about doing this inside the VM, or in windows? I know nothing about linux.









Open another console in the vmware (say Alt+F5) :
1) Log in with *folding* as a user name and password.
2) Log in as administrator using *sudo su* and *folding* as password (don't worry if nothing shows when you type the passwords, just type and hit enter)
3) Type *fah6* and hit enter to crash [email protected] Then hit any key as you will be prompted to get back to the console.
4) Type *rm queue.dat*
5) Type *fah6* to start folding again.


----------



## Inktfish

Alright,
Having an I7 with Hyperthreading I can run 4 app's of this VMware right?

If I have the GPU2 client as well, do I have to configure that to core priority slightly higher for it to work or does it work with lowest possible?


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inktfish* 
Alright,
Having an I7 with Hyperthreading I can run 4 app's of this VMware right?

If I have the GPU2 client as well, do I have to configure that to core priority slightly higher for it to work or does it work with lowest possible?

i) Yes.
ii) Slightly higher is a good idea.


----------



## Inktfish

Alright thanks,
I thought that the GPU client would just slow down abit, but it appears that I haven't sended 1 work unit in an entire night.


----------



## ChickenInferno

I've been getting this error all afternoon. I've tried sudo halt and reopening vmware, sudo reboot, sudo etc/init.d/fah stop then sudo etc/init.d/fah start

nothing seems to get me past

Quote:

--- Opening Log file [April 10 20:04:48 UTC]

# Linux SMP Console Edition ################################################## #
################################################## #############################

[email protected] Client Version 6.24beta

http://folding.stanford.edu

################################################## #############################
################################################## #############################

Launch directory: /home/folding
Executable: /usr/local/bin/fah6
Arguments: -smp -forceasm -verbosity 9

[20:04:48] - Ask before connecting: No
[20:04:48] - User name: chickeninferno (Team 37726)
[20:04:48] - User ID: 789A1A4D580D675D
[20:04:48] - Machine ID: 1
[20:04:48]
[20:04:49] Loaded queue successfully.
[20:04:49]
[20:04:49] + Processing work unit
[20:04:49] At least 4 processors must be requested.Core required: FahCore_a2.exe
[20:04:49] Core found.
[20:04:49] - Autosending finished units... [April 10 20:04:49 UTC]
[20:04:49] Trying to send all finished work units
[20:04:49] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[20:04:49] - Autosend completed
[20:04:49] Working on queue slot 04 [April 10 20:04:49 UTC]
[20:04:49] + Working ...
[20:04:49] - Calling './mpiexec -np 4 -host 127.0.0.1 ./FahCore_a2.exe -dir work/ -suffix 04 -priority 96 -checkpoint 5 -forceasm -verbose -lifeline 4123 -version 624'

[20:04:49]
[20:04:49] *------------------------------*
[20:04:49] [email protected] Gromacs SMP Core
[20:04:49] Version 2.06 (Tue Mar 31 08:29:45 PDT 2009)
[20:04:49]
[20:04:49] Preparing to commence simulation
[20:04:49] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[20:04:49] y forced on.
[20:04:49] - Not checking prior termination.
[20:04:49] Error: Missing work file=<>
[20:04:49]
[20:04:49] Project: 0 (Run 0, Clone 0, Gen 0)
[20:04:49]
[20:04:49] Error: Could not write local file. Exiting.
[20:04:54] - Shutting down core
[20:04:59] Exiting.
[20:05:04] - Shutting down core
It had just completed a work unit and I don't know if it actually sent it. I think it did, but I couldn't check my points this morning so I don't know if my points are from GPU or SMP. I'd rather not just delete out the queue if I don't have to (and risk losing the points)

Suggestions will be much appreciated.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Just extract a new vmware


----------



## ChickenInferno

I ended up running

Quote:

sudo su
fah 6
rm queue.dat
fah 6
and they both dled a new workunit...but now fahmon says that it doesn't have the access rights to the worklog....this is just weird


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChickenInferno* 
I ended up running

and they both dled a new workunit...but now fahmon says that it doesn't have the access rights to the worklog....this is just weird

Yay, has happened here too; didn't wait to see if it get fixed with the next WU.


----------



## Lyric

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2* 
Open another console in the vmware (say Alt+F5) :
1) Log in with *folding* as a user name and password.
2) Log in as administrator using *sudo su* and *folding* as password (don't worry if nothing shows when you type the passwords, just type and hit enter)
3) Type *fah6* and hit enter to crash [email protected] Then hit any key as you will be prompted to get back to the console.
4) Type *rm queue.dat*
5) Type *fah6* to start folding again.

Awesome, this worked for me.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChickenInferno* 
I ended up running

and they both dled a new workunit...but now fahmon says that it doesn't have the access rights to the worklog....this is just weird

Hopefully this doesn't happen to me, haven't had a chance to test it yet & won't till later tonight.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChickenInferno* 
I've been getting this error all afternoon. I've tried sudo halt and reopening vmware, sudo reboot, sudo etc/init.d/fah stop then sudo etc/init.d/fah start

nothing seems to get me past

It had just completed a work unit and I don't know if it actually sent it. I think it did, but I couldn't check my points this morning so I don't know if my points are from GPU or SMP. I'd rather not just delete out the queue if I don't have to (and risk losing the points)

Suggestions will be much appreciated.

Looks like a corrupt file or disk error. delete work directory or try to run a chkdsk if your current wu is far along.


----------



## FoldWhat?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ChickenInferno* 
I've been getting this error all afternoon. I've tried sudo halt and reopening vmware, sudo reboot, sudo etc/init.d/fah stop then sudo etc/init.d/fah start

nothing seems to get me past

It had just completed a work unit and I don't know if it actually sent it. I think it did, but I couldn't check my points this morning so I don't know if my points are from GPU or SMP. I'd rather not just delete out the queue if I don't have to (and risk losing the points)

Suggestions will be much appreciated.

This can happen when the client gets hung at 100% completion and the VMware is rebooted. Fix: Open new console.
1)Type *./qfix* and hit enter. Looking for work unit with a 1 next to it.
2)Type *./fah6 -delete 0#* and hit enter. Replace # with the work unit from step 1. It may give you an error. Ignore it and retype step 2. Be patient it may take a couple minutes for it to respond. It will probably say that it could not delete unit. That's fine.
3)Type *./qfix* again and hit enter.
4)Type *./fah6 -smp* to restart. Client should restart and send workunit back.
I like using BitMeter a bandwith meter to see that the workunit is being sent.


----------



## Lyric

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2* 
Yay, has happened here too; didn't wait to see if it get fixed with the next WU.

I get this as well now, any idea how to fix it? After using the sudo su, fah6 and following the directions you gave me, it says that FahMon doesn't have access to the worklog txt file.


----------



## h4rdcor3

I've had 2 units that seemed to error out at 100%. Both were sent as far as i could tell but it would hang between finishing and getting a new WU. I've restarted through troubleshoot twice. If it happens again i'm going to extract a new VMware instance.


----------



## SgtSpike

For some reason, I can't get FaHMon to work with VMware. I put in a new client with \\\\192.168.1.5\\, and it just says N/A. I double-click, and it brings me to my shared files and folders page, which just shows printers. What am I doing wrong?


----------



## SgtSpike

Also, here's the latest text in the console for monitoring the folding...

Quote:



Making 1D domain decomposition 1 x 1 x 4
starting mdrun 'HGG in water'
5250001 steps, 10500.0 ps (continuing from step 5000001, 10000.0 ps).
init: tty1 main process ended, respawning


And then it's just been sitting there... seems like something is wrong, what should the console look like when it is folding?


----------



## Inktfish

With percentages


----------



## Rolandooo

Well I hope someone can help me, I keep getting this error @ 100% "Could not allocate memory for xtcfile"

I googled it and ran across a thread saying I should increase the memory for VMware to 1024mb. here

Anyone else experiencing this? How do I allow vmware to use more memory?


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rolandooo* 
Well I hope someone can help me, I keep getting this error @ 100% "Could not allocate memory for xtcfile"

I googled it and ran across a thread saying I should increase the memory for VMware to 1024mb. here

Anyone else experiencing this? How do I allow vmware to use more memory?

Troubleshoot>change memory allocation.


----------



## ErBall

Is there anyway to change the IP adress in vmware?

I moved these folders and now my fahmon won't recognize this. The IP adress that is in my vmware player i have setup in fahmon as

\\\\(ipadress)\\folding

In fahmon when i click on view source files, it links to the old place I had my folding files.

Thus far I have reinstalled my vmware player, and made new entire folding folders, and reinstalled fahmon. I am at a complete loss.

I honestly don't know what to think

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## slickwilly

I had this folding over night, it did no better than folding in windows and it also was not reporting my points.

I will endeavor to preserver.


----------



## SgtSpike

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inktfish* 
With percentages

Ok, that's definitely not what mine looks like.

How can I reset the state? Something must've gotten messed up somewhere, but it resumes to the same errored-out part every time I open it up.


----------



## Inktfish

Delete everything
Extract a new zip
Copied it
No proxy server
Type in Your name
skip passkey
enjoy
wait 20 minutes to see if there is something starting up.


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Change the Network from NAT to Bridged.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Anyone else's vm denying to work after finishing each unit? It's getting pretty annoying here.


----------



## Inktfish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bonzâ„¢* 
Change the Network from NAT to Bridged.

Can't send/recieve Work Units in that order : p
I don't know about Sgt Spike though.

and Madcat, I'm about to find out soonish.


----------



## h4rdcor3

I just junked one of my smp because of the core shutting down after finishing a unit. Going to extract a new client and give it another go


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *h4rdcor3*


I just junked one of my smp because of the core shutting down after finishing a unit. Going to extract a new client and give it another go


Welcome to the club.


----------



## Inktfish

Idd, crap happening a lot with SMP folding.
Never had any trouble with GPU :<


----------



## h4rdcor3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


Welcome to the club.


this is the second time i've had to do this now. My other smp instance was having a different issue though. hopefully these will be good for a few weeks like the originals were


----------



## GodofGrunts

I can't believe how many problems there are... and error10 seems to have disappered.


----------



## SlicketyRickety

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GodofGrunts* 
I can't believe how many problems there are... and error10 seems to have disappered.

Agreed, can't even complete 1 WU. Junk.


----------



## Bonz(TM)

I haven't had all the problems you guys are talking about.

The only problem I think I've actually had was the VM saying it was corrupt after a PC crash. One time it said it was in use by another owner and couldn't launch. A reboot fixed that.


----------



## sreg0r

For those having trouble I can recommend using the notfred bootable folding cd. I had lots of problems with his virtual appliance and got lots of "out of hard disk" type errors along with a lot of random error 0x0 and 0x1.

I have been using the bootable folding cd within a vmware instance on 3 computers for the past week without a problem. If I ever need to reboot the computer (rarely) I just suspend the virtual machine so it can resume the work unit where it left off.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bonzâ„¢*


I haven't had all the problems you guys are talking about.


----------



## ChickenInferno

This isn't asking for help...this is just venting frustrations.

Okay.....SMP has basically been down for the last two days for me. I've had everything from GROMACS errors, cores disengaging, different number of atoms errors (I had never even heard of this happening), permission errors, FAHMON permission errors, CPU only running at 30% and inability to execute core errors. I even made extra copies of my vmware folders so when it tried to delete the work units I had backups. I finally figured out that the reason that I was having these problems was that it prematurely downloaded the next workunit info and was trying to verify it with the wrong work unit.

The reason I let this go on for so long...I had 2 instances with 1920pt units at 99% and I didn't want to scrap almost 4k points.

After two days, I just deleted both folders and restarted. Bottom line is that if something gets screwed up in the VMWare folders, life sucks.


----------



## stevenma188

do you need to set affinity on the vmware processes etc? if I run 1 instance of the program, it looks like the cpu load is evenly distributed among all 4 cores. Is this suppose to happen?


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stevenma188*


do you need to set affinity on the vmware processes etc? if I run 1 instance of the program, it looks like the cpu load is evenly distributed among all 4 cores. Is this suppose to happen?


Do not change its affinity; error10 had said it could cause instability somehow.
Just run two instances and let it handle the rest


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


Do not change its affinity; error10 had said it could cause instability somehow.
Just run two instances and let it handle the rest










Oh....so now you tell me.







This is the only way I've run vmware since I got my quad. I adjust for 1st/2nd vm to cores 0&1/2&3 and I haven't had a problem. Shoot, the only thing I got bad to say about this guide, or vmware, is I cannot ever get the time zone correct.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*


Oh....so now you tell me.







This is the only way I've run vmware since I got my quad. I adjust for 1st/2nd vm to cores 0&1/2&3 and I haven't had a problem. Shoot, the only thing I got bad to say about this guide, or vmware, is I cannot ever get the time zone correct.


Hey if it's been working fine.. then it's working fine








Yeah, time zones and all are a pita..


----------



## stevenma188

I'm concerned that one of my VMs has crashed or is stuck or soemthing. Both VMs were roughly taking 10min to complete 1 percent of the WU, but one of them is stuck, and has been at the same percent for over 30 min now.


----------



## thenutty1

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stevenma188*


I'm concerned that one of my VMs has crashed or is stuck or soemthing. Both VMs were roughly taking 10min to complete 1 percent of the WU, but one of them is stuck, and has been at the same percent for over 30 min now.


This happens to me on occasion. The work is usually still being done (check CPU loads if you want), but for some reason the progress screen doesn't update.

I usually do a $ sudo reboot
This restarts it and should come back up with the updated %.


----------



## laxrunner

My VMwares have been looping on startup. They just sit there and reboot nonstop and don't do any work. I even tried deleting and extracting new copies, same thing. Not sure *** is going on but it just started a couple days ago. I think I may try using error10's older version of the app.


----------



## h4rdcor3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laxrunner* 
My VMwares have been looping on startup. They just sit there and reboot nonstop and don't do any work. I even tried deleting and extracting new copies, same thing. Not sure *** is going on but it just started a couple days ago. I think I may try using error10's older version of the app.

Try downloading the latest version. Besides the latest issues with stuff crashing after finishing the work unit. I have found this edition to be much better


----------



## stevenma188

So, I've been running the client over night. It got stuck at 96%, so I did the sudo reboot command. Now it says:

Quote:



[14:16:16] 
[14:16:16] *------------------------------*
[14:16:16] [email protected] Gromacs SMP Core
[14:16:16] Version 2.06 (Tue Mar 31 08:29:45 PDT 2009)
[14:16:16] 
[14:16:16] Preparing to commence simulation
[14:16:16] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[14:16:25] - Assembly optimizations manually forced on.
[14:16:25] - Not checking prior termination.
[14:16:25] Error: Missing work file=<>
[14:16:25] 
[14:16:25] Project: 0 (Run 0, Clone 0, Gen 0)
[14:16:25] 
[14:16:25] Error: Could not write local file. Exiting.
[14:16:25] - Shutting down core


Please tell me it didnt lose the entire WU. Did it just submit it already? Is there a fix for the client not updating?


----------



## ChickenInferno

It's possible that it was sent, but the only way you can know for sure is to check your points. Since you're starting to run into the evil shutting down core errors, I would close VMWare, delete the folder, and just start from a fresh copy again. This saves many headaches.


----------



## h4rdcor3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChickenInferno*


It's possible that it was sent, but the only way you can know for sure is to check your points. Since you're starting to run into the evil shutting down core errors, I would close VMWare, delete the folder, and just start from a fresh copy again. This saves many headaches.


Tried that twice in the last week. The first time I was able to complete maybe 3 units before I got an error, the last one errored out on the first unit. I've had to shut mine down because I wasn't getting any units sent. Hopefully error10 will be around soon to address the problems


----------



## stevenma188

AHHHHHH NOOOO damm, I was so happy with the high PPD that was getting done with these linux clients. My other VM is at 98% done now, hopefully it will get sent out. Oh well, in the mean time, my GPU is going to still push out some decent PPDs.


----------



## ChickenInferno

I've been finding that doing the "good thing" to shut them down with the sudo halt command has been causing me some trouble and that honestly if I just X out of them and reopen them they work fine (Sometimes I have to hit the reboot button inside VMWare to make the startup complete but it always fixes it)

Mine work right after I extract a new copy, so I'm not touching them. (I don't want to anger the folding gods)

PS Don't ever try to close Bitlord while Folding...BSOD every time


----------



## stevenma188

My other VM finished its WU, however I don't think it got sent out









Quote:



[14:42:41] Completed 250000 out of 250000 steps (100%)
[14:42:44] DynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
[14:42:54] 
[14:42:54] Finished Work Unit:
[14:42:54] - Reading up to 21124656 from "work/wudata_03.trr": Read 21124656
[14:42:56] trr file hash check passed.
[14:42:56] - Reading up to 4477048 from "work/wudata_03.xtc": Read 4477048
[14:42:56] xtc file hash check passed.
[14:42:56] edr file hash check passed.
[14:42:56] logfile size: 202454
[14:42:56] Leaving Run
[14:43:01] - Writing 25948910 bytes of core data to disk...
[14:43:02] ... Done.
[14:43:09] - Shutting down core
[14:43:09] 
[14:43:09] [email protected] Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT


Edit:
Well now I guess it's getting a new work unit:

Quote:



[14:46:17] CoreStatus = 64 (100)
[14:46:17] Unit 3 finished with 74 percent of time to deadline remaining.
[14:46:17] Updated performance fraction: 0.740370
[14:46:17] Sending work to server
[14:46:17] Project: 2669 (Run 16, Clone 76, Gen 89)

[14:46:17] + Attempting to send results [April 14 14:46:17 UTC]
[14:46:17] - Reading file work/wuresults_03.dat from core
[14:46:17] (Read 25948910 bytes from disk)
[14:46:17] Connecting to http://171.64.65.56:8080/


I really hope my last WU got sent out.


----------



## Cryptedvick

i got a problem ... ive made a copy of that virtual machine ...
i can get one or the other to work but i cant get them both to work on the same time .. to use all my cpu ... what am i doing wrong?
and i cant get fahmon to work either? whats that //ip thing/ ?


----------



## stevenma188

You need to find the IP address of your virtual machine (it says somewhere in the virtual machine what the IP is). Then for FahMon, you enter for the location of the folder as //123.456.789.123/folding, where you replace the numbers with the IP address. Then, you have to double click on it to open it up in windows explorer, and enter "folding" )without quotes) as the user name and password and check save password.


----------



## Cryptedvick

ill try this now .. but how to i make it work with both virtual machines? i can only start one of them .. if i start the other while the first is running it just wont start .. vmware just stays like that doing nothing

edit: THX alot for fahmon help R+








now to make both work in the same time so it uses all my cpu and its all good


----------



## stevenma188

that im not sure. Only thing i can think of is make sure they are in 2 seperate folders.


----------



## Cryptedvick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stevenma188*


that im not sure. Only thing i can think of is make sure they are in 2 seperate folders.


yes they are in 2 different folders 
let me make a ss so you can see whats going on

edit: here it is


----------



## Cryptedvick

OMG only one linux smp is giving me 3k PPD














more that windows ever gave me on all four cores DAMN!! 
now to get the other one working and i got 6k PPD from my cpu alone


----------



## stevenma188

Ya I have no idea. I'm having problems with my 2nd VM as well, in that it would still load, then me a shutting down core error.


----------



## Cryptedvick

anybody else know a fix to this?
(check the ss in my other post)


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick* 
i got a problem ... ive made a copy of that virtual machine ...
i can get one or the other to work but i cant get them both to work on the same time .. to use all my cpu ... what am i doing wrong?
and i cant get fahmon to work either? whats that //ip thing/ ?

If you have 1 working you can't just copy it to make another one. You need to extract a new folder and then run your 2nd one from there.
If you hit alt+F1 in vmware it will show you the ip address. Use that address for FahMon


----------



## Cryptedvick

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie* 
If you have 1 working you can't just copy it to make another one. You need to extract a new folder and then run your 2nd one from there.
If you hit alt+F1 in vmware it will show you the ip address. Use that address for FahMon

i did exactly that ... it doesnt work .. check the SS up a few posts
no matter which one i open the other one just stays like that doing nothing

edit: i think i may have found my problem ... i need to run VMware workstation .. i found that only the workstation lets you run multiple virtual machines on a single pc ...am i right? because i cant seem to make it work ... it only allows me one virtual machine ... i cant run both of them ...


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick* 
i did exactly that ... it doesnt work .. check the SS up a few posts
no matter which one i open the other one just stays like that doing nothing

Sorry, I thought when you said you copied it you just copied the working folder.
Have you tried deleting the 2nd folder and then extracting a new one?

edit:glad to see you fixed the problem.


----------



## laxrunner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick* 
edit: i think i may have found my problem ... i need to run VMware workstation .. i found that only the workstation lets you run multiple virtual machines on a single pc ...am i right? because i cant seem to make it work ... it only allows me one virtual machine ... i cant run both of them ...

I have four copies running fine with just VMware player. Your problem does seem to be a problem with the VMware program rather than with error10's app. I don't think you really need the workstation version but you may need to uninstall/reinstall your VMware.


----------



## ChickenInferno

Since the second copy of vmware is failing to open uninstall vmware, dl a fresh copy, and reinstall.

That's the best advice I can give, because it has to be vmware since it's failing to open.


----------



## Cryptedvick

NVM! FIXED! i got it fixed with the latest version of VMware Player


----------



## CSU_ComputerMajor

i'm trying to download the [email protected] zip file and it keeps getting stuck at 80% progress and won't continue downloading...i can't figure out what the problem is...


----------



## Cryptedvick

now im folding with 2 virtual machines simply following error10's instructions
everything seems ok .. just that both clients refuse to refresh every percentage completed ... i have to select troubleshoot->reset to see at what percentage im at ... wth? any ideas? its like its stalling


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick*


now im folding with 2 virtual machines simply following error10's instructions 
everything seems ok .. just that both clients refuse to refresh every percentage completed ... i have to select troubleshoot->reset to see at what percentage im at ... wth? any ideas? its like its stalling


Yes that's a known issue. CPU usage will let you know if it's working.. I must admit I ditched this appliance today and this was one of the reasons.


----------



## error10

Um, guys, if you're having weird errors and crashes with the folding client, the most likely cause is an

*UNSTABLE OVERCLOCK.*

(And the second most likely cause is Windows itself corrupting something, which it likes to do just to confuse and frustrate people.)

I can't do anything about either of those.

I admit I don't understand why people are having time zone problems. It's set to UTC and syncs itself via NTP, so the time should always be correct. It may come up wrong if it can't talk to the NTP server, but if it can't talk to the network, then you'll notice when it fails to get a work unit... I suspect the cause of this will also turn out to be Windows, somehow.

The clock not updating thing is also really confusing to me. I haven't been able to reproduce this.

Will those of you seeing either the time zone or the clock issues please send me a PM telling me how far off the VMware clock is, also including your OS, service pack, VMware version number from Help About, the time zone you set Windows to, and whether or not you used the UTC registry hack (most of you probably have not). Also include your CPU, mobo, RAM, and whether you made any changes to the VMware config as it was shipped.

Thanks!


----------



## Cryptedvick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


Yes that's a known issue. CPU usage will let you know if it's working.. I must admit I ditched this appliance today and this was one of the reasons.


well that sucks .... i have to reset every time if i want to see how much it has done ...


----------



## MadCatMk2

wth, error10 is alive









Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick*


well that sucks .... i have to reset every time if i want to see how much it has done ...










Just set FahMon to Effective Rate for some proper PPD (When it has enough information) and forget about it.


----------



## h4rdcor3

Good to see you back error10!

I must have something else wrong with my machine then, been running at stock for a few weeks now.


----------



## Cryptedvick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *h4rdcor3*


Good to see you back error10!

I must have something else wrong with my machine then, been running at stock for a few weeks now.


maybe he can make a fix to that refresh issue ... i have one virtual machine at 22% for quite some time and if i restart the client it will show me something like 30% or whatever ... it wont self refresh


----------



## sccrfreak342

Something seems to be wrong with FahMon...1723161600%???










I have no clue what's wrong, anyone have an idea?

Sccrfreak342


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sccrfreak342*


Something seems to be wrong with FahMon...1723161600%???

...

I have no clue what's wrong, anyone have an idea?

Sccrfreak342


Nothing to worrry about, it happens all the time. I bet if you went to the ip you would see that the unitinfo.txt if waaaaaay to big...


----------



## sccrfreak342

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*


Nothing to worrry about, it happens all the time. I bet if you went to the ip you would see that the unitinfo.txt if waaaaaay to big...


Yeah, the unitinfo.txt file is the same as FahMon reports, much bigger than it's supposed to be...Does this correct itself? Or am I going to be left not knowing how much % has been completed...

Sccrfreak342


----------



## stevenma188

So I dont think my finished WU got sent out before it started the next one (based on my score).


----------



## sccrfreak342

Nevermind, FahMon started working fine,







.

PLUS, using this guide raised my PPD from ~1600 using the Windows SMP client to ~2600 on my e6750, OC'd to 3.40gHz!!!









Finally, I am not experiencing the problem that some others are who've posted on this thread with the Client not showing continuous % status, mine is working perfectly fine,







.










Is that 1000 PPD raise good? Or should I be experiencing something different? Also, are there any ways for me to maximize PPD using VMware and this client? Thanks!

Sccrfreak342


----------



## laxrunner

Ok, so I extracted new copies and set about folding all day yesterday. All four clients finished the WU to 100%, only one actually sent the WU and the other three tell me error could not write local file. I ran qfix, but not really sure what's supposed to happen other than saying file is ok, didn't really change anything. I tried to use a -send flag to force sending but didn't seem to work. Am I just chasing rainbows? Any ideas on how to get my units to send, don't want to waste 5760 points that are 100% done. screw it, I'm going to sleep.


----------



## Hueristic

I don't know but It seems there are alot of issues lately, I did not upgrade and have had no problems. So just a guess here but If you have problems after upgradeing the vmware then you may want to roll back. Sorry didn't have time to read the last 4 pages so this may be a moot post.


----------



## Cryptedvick

ok so now the problems are starting








how do i fix this? 
bottom virtual machine wont work

edit: and it still wont refresh so i can see the % done
sccrfreak342, what version of vmware are you using ?

edit: couldnt fix it and had to delete and reinstall that virtual machine








finished its FIRST WU, didnt even sent it, gave me that error and i had to delete and unzip again 
lost 14hrs of work ... 1920 points damn it!








im starting not to like this that much


----------



## Inktfish

No clue, just hope you had a bad WU.

Any ideas why I can't receive WU's with Bridged?
with NAT everything is fine.


----------



## laxrunner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inktfish*


No clue, just hope you had a bad WU.

Any ideas why I can't receive WU's with Bridged?
with NAT everything is fine.


When I turn mine to bridged, the program just loops rebooting. It'll boot through displaying the ip address then pop down a couple lines and act like I entered sudo reboot. If I keep it on NAT it doesn't do it. Unfortunately it doesn't really do anything very successfully on NAT either.


----------



## sccrfreak342

Okay, so apparently mine is NOT running flawlessly like I had thought...I got an error after finishing my first WU on this VMware SMP client, and I'm not sure if my scores sent or not...Here's a screenie:










Any thoughts?

Sccrfreak324


----------



## Cryptedvick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sccrfreak342*


Okay, so apparently mine is NOT running flawlessly like I had thought...I got an error after finishing my first WU on this VMware SMP client, and I'm not sure if my scores sent or not...Here's a screenie:










Any thoughts?

Sccrfreak324


your score is def not sent ... i had a similar error with mine .. ended up unzipping again and lost a nice 1920 pointer


----------



## sccrfreak342

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick*


your score is def not sent ... i had a similar error with mine .. ended up unzipping again and lost a nice 1920 pointer










Ugh, that means all that folding just gone to waste? Lost a nice 1920 pointer as well...I'm starting to get the feeling that this is not the most efficient way to Fold SMP clients on Linux through VMware...There's got to be a better way that ACTUALLY WORKS.

Sccrfreak342


----------



## Cryptedvick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sccrfreak342*


Ugh, that means all that folding just gone to waste? Lost a nice 1920 pointer as well...I'm starting to get the feeling that this is not the most efficient way to Fold SMP clients on Linux through VMware...There's got to be a better way that ACTUALLY WORKS.

Sccrfreak342


well you haven't lost the WU yet ... you will lose it if you delete your virtual machine and unzip again 
i really dont know how to help you, im new in this way of folding as well


----------



## sccrfreak342

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick*


well you haven't lost the WU yet ... you will lose it if you delete your virtual machine and unzip again 
i really dont know how to help you, im new in this way of folding as well










How about if I restart the virtual machine? Will that cause me to lose the WU? Or is there a possibility for it to send if I reload? I'd really rather not lose 1920 points though,







...

Sccrfreak342


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sccrfreak342*


How about if I restart the virtual machine? Will that cause me to lose the WU? Or is there a possibility for it to send if I reload? I'd really rather not lose 1920 points though,







...

Sccrfreak342


It will thank you for using GROMACS again and probably get stuck there again.


----------



## sccrfreak342

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


It will thank you for using GROMACS again and probably get stuck there again.


All it says is "Error: Missing work file=<>"

Then "Error: Could not write local file. Exiting. Shutting down core. Exiting."

I guess that means that my 1920 pointer is toast...Ugh.

Has anyone actually got this client working correctly, i.e. sending WU's after completion and starting new ones?

Sccrfreak342


----------



## laxrunner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sccrfreak342* 
All it says is "Error: Missing work file=<>"

Then "Error: Could not write local file. Exiting. Shutting down core. Exiting."

I guess that means that my 1920 pointer is toast...Ugh.

Has anyone actually got this client working correctly, i.e. sending WU's after completion and starting new ones?

Sccrfreak342

I had this on three clients last night and after a lot of searching I found a solution. It did force the work units to send but I don't know yet if I got any points from them. I cannot guarantee that you will get points from this. Anyways do this:

alt+f6
folding
folding
sudo /etc/init.d/fah stop
folding
qfix //will display file as being ok and the queue slot where the wu is
fah6 -delete xx //where xx is the number corresponding to wuresults_xx displayed after qfix, fah will work for a bit and shut down automatically
qfix //will show file had error fixed
fah6 -send all //fah will send wu and shut down automatically
sudo /etc/init.d/fah start //restarts regular fah client on alt+f7


----------



## sccrfreak342

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laxrunner* 
I had this on three clients last night and after a lot of searching I found a solution. It did force the work units to send but I don't know yet if I got any points from them. I cannot guarantee that you will get points from this. Anyways do this:

alt+f6
folding
folding
sudo /etc/init.d/fah stop
folding
qfix //will display file as being ok and the queue slot where the wu is
fah6 -delete xx //where xx is the number corresponding to wuresults_xx displayed after qfix, fah will work for a bit and shut down automatically
qfix //will show file had error fixed
fah6 -send all //fah will send wu and shut down automatically
sudo /etc/init.d/fah start //restarts regular fah client on alt+f7

Thanks so much! I did this, very well explained and easy to do. It said all results sent, so we'll see what happens,







. Rep+ for you sir, very good explanation, whether it works or not,







.

Oh, and for now I'm testing my luck with Notfred's VMware SMP Client, seeing if that is any easier to work with than error10's. (Didn't delete files for error10's Client though, in case I want to come back).

Sccrfreak342


----------



## Lyric

I finally got mine up and running with no problems so far, averaging about 3.2k PPD on my E8400. It works great.

I hope to up my folding power soon maybe in the next month or so, I'm thinking of building a whole new system....don't know if it will happen yet depending on a few things. Core i7 with Tri-SLI GTX 275's. Should net about 34,000 PPD if I'm figuring it correctly.


----------



## ChickenInferno

I am actually getting mine working fine now. Once I extracted it and found that it worked...I haven't touched it. When I have to close it, I just X it out. I've found that the sudo halt command actually screws up the FAH client, whereas just X'ing it out doesn't seem to do any damage. The worst thing that's happened since I've been doing this is that the VMWare fails to open correctly sometimes. By hitting Reboot inside Vmware, it fixes it immediately. I don't touch any settings or even watch it; I just watch Fahmon to make sure it's still going. It's done about 6 WU's on each instance so far and has had no problems.


----------



## h4rdcor3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChickenInferno*


I am actually getting mine working fine now. Once I extracted it and found that it worked...I haven't touched it. When I have to close it, I just X it out. I've found that the sudo halt command actually screws up the FAH client, whereas just X'ing it out doesn't seem to do any damage..


now that you mention it. I only started to get problems when i started using the halt command. Maybe that is what is causing the problems


----------



## curly haired boy

AGH. i've got everything set up, but SMP REFUSES TO UDPATE PROPERLY. it'll run, and FAHmon will show it at say, 3%, but i let it go for nearly an hour and it stayed like that. i restarted it (after deleting the 'paused' file) and only NOW does it say 6%.

this is the EXACT same problem i had with the windows client - what am i doing wrong?


----------



## sccrfreak342

Quote:



Originally Posted by *curly haired boy*


AGH. i've got everything set up, but SMP REFUSES TO UDPATE PROPERLY. it'll run, and FAHmon will show it at say, 3%, but i let it go for nearly an hour and it stayed like that. i restarted it (after deleting the 'paused' file) and only NOW does it say 6%.

this is the EXACT same problem i had with the windows client - what am i doing wrong?


*Error10's* Client doesn't seem to update the %'s properly; a lot of people have been having this problem. The SMP Client still runs properly, it just doesn't refresh and let you know how far you've come into the WU.

If this bothers you, try checking out *Notfred's* VMware SMP Linux Client; full installation guide here. It doesn't show %'s itself, but syncs properly with FahMon, and therefore the SMP updates properly and allows you to see your progress.

This is the reason I stopped using this Client, I couldn't take the infrequent updates and unreliable status in FahMon.

Sccrfreak342


----------



## Lyric

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sccrfreak342* 
*Error10's* Client doesn't seem to update the %'s properly; a lot of people have been having this problem. The SMP Client still runs properly, it just doesn't refresh and let you know how far you've come into the WU.

If this bothers you, try checking out *Notfred's* VMware SMP Linux Client; full installation guide here. It doesn't show %'s itself, but syncs properly with FahMon, and therefore the SMP updates properly and allows you to see your progress.

This is the reason I stopped using this Client, I couldn't take the infrequent updates and unreliable status in FahMon.

Sccrfreak342

Did you notice any loss in PPD using Notfred's client compared to error10's?


----------



## sccrfreak342

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lyric* 
Did you notice any loss in PPD using Notfred's client compared to error10's?

I think it showed a _slight_ loss in PPD, maybe about ~200 PPD less in *Notfred's* than *error10's*, but IMHO, it's much easier to deal with, as I can see my progress on my current WU consistently and effectively.

I'm not entirely positive on this however, since I did not have FahMon set to average all frames to calculate PPD, only latest 3, and since frames updated spontaneously and not consistently in *error10's* Client, PPD calculations were probably off.

When my current WU is finished in *Notfred's* Client, I will run *error10's* again (with FahMon configured correctly this time) and see if there is a difference.

Sccrfreak342


----------



## Lyric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sccrfreak342*


I think it showed a _slight_ loss in PPD, maybe about ~200 PPD less in *Notfred's* than *error10's*, but IMHO, it's much easier to deal with, as I can see my progress on my current WU consistently and effectively.


As long as I can see the correct PPD I don't really care about a 200 PPD loss, mine is so off right now its not even funny. It's showing my E8400 @ 4.1GHz getting 6,100 PPD, lol.

I'll let this WU finish in SMP overnight and then probably switch over my client to Notfred's tomorrow.


----------



## curly haired boy

well, while i was sleeping, i got a few updates









seems like FAHmon is doing a pretty good jobbo, though. it shows my C2D is getting ~2600 PPD. nice.


----------



## Cryptedvick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sccrfreak342*


I think it showed a _slight_ loss in PPD, maybe about ~200 PPD less in *Notfred's* than *error10's*, but IMHO, it's much easier to deal with, as I can see my progress on my current WU consistently and effectively.

I'm not entirely positive on this however, since I did not have FahMon set to average all frames to calculate PPD, only latest 3, and since frames updated spontaneously and not consistently in *error10's* Client, PPD calculations were probably off.

When my current WU is finished in *Notfred's* Client, I will run *error10's* again (with FahMon configured correctly this time) and see if there is a difference.

Sccrfreak342


i think i'll switch to notfred as well 
im sick of updating every few hours and crapping out, losing my points


----------



## Inktfish

Why is knowing your PPD so important?

I just let my Error10's run and watch the points pop up @ EOC.
I don't think I can get any Fahmon to read my PPD anyway seeing I cannot recieve Work Units while having bridged enabled.


----------



## Cryptedvick

this is IT!!















i had enough of this JUNK!
this is the 2nd time it craps out on me out of 4 WU ... 2WU sent and 2 failed with the exact same error which has no fix
i awaited 14hours just so it would crap out at 97%
i dont advise anybody to use error10's setup








stay away from this crap because you will have nothing but problems!
im soo pissed!








im switching to notfred's way


----------



## G-Byte

I don't know what is happening with all of you but this is working, mostly at 95%, for me. But I have xp and not vista so that might be one thing that is wrong. I've got this on 2cpu's with 3vms and all of them are working. The only thing I got a problem with is that no matter what timezone I setup with it never shows correctly. My gpu's are all withing minutes of each other. Fahmon I've played around with and right now it should be -6 hours, although my windoze times says -7, I've got it set at -11 and my ppd is showing althought everyone of my clients are saying there is a sync error. Not a biggy for me as longs as I see the total ppd. I use FaySpy once or twice a day to read my clents too and it does not have any problem showing any data.


----------



## sccrfreak342

Cryptedvick, if your WU doesnt send after finishing, try this method to force the information to send, worked perfectly for me:

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laxrunner* 
I had this on three clients last night and after a lot of searching I found a solution. It did force the work units to send but I don't know yet if I got any points from them. I cannot guarantee that you will get points from this. Anyways do this:

alt+f6
folding
folding
sudo /etc/init.d/fah stop
folding
qfix //will display file as being ok and the queue slot where the wu is
fah6 -delete xx //where xx is the number corresponding to wuresults_xx displayed after qfix, fah will work for a bit and shut down automatically
qfix //will show file had error fixed
fah6 -send all //fah will send wu and shut down automatically
sudo /etc/init.d/fah start //restarts regular fah client on alt+f7


----------



## Cryptedvick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sccrfreak342*


Cryptedvick, if your WU doesnt send after finishing, try this method to force the information to send, worked perfectly for me:


too late now ... i already deleted everything 
im SICK of having errors half the time it works 
ive switched to notefred's setup







hope this one works


----------



## sccrfreak342

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick*


too late now ... i already deleted everything 
im SICK of having errors half the time it works 
ive switched to notefred's setup







hope this one works


Sorry to hear that,







...

On the bright side, *Notfred's* has been working FLAWLESSLY for me since I started using it. Easy to set up, read in FahMon perfectly and displays correct progress, and starts a new WU as soon as one finishes, without any problems (like the ones I've had with *error10's* Client).










3k PPD on a e6750 @ 3.4,







. This is my second WU on *Notfred's* Client, no complaints whatsoever. Also, ~10 minutes per %,







.

Sccrfreak342


----------



## Cryptedvick

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sccrfreak342*


Sorry to hear that,







...

On the bright side, *Notfred's* has been working FLAWLESSLY for me since I started using it. Easy to set up, read in FahMon perfectly and displays correct progress, and starts a new WU as soon as one finishes, without any problems (like the ones I've had with *error10's* Client).










3k PPD on a e6750 @ 3.4,







. This is my second WU on *Notfred's* Client, no complaints whatsoever. Also, ~10 minutes per %,







.

Sccrfreak342


same here! no complains yet and i hope it stays that way
i get about the same ppd per pare of cores and it updates every percent displaying my ppd correctly







happy so far


----------



## sccrfreak342

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Cryptedvick*


same here! no complains yet and i hope it stays that way
i get about the same ppd per pare of cores and it updates every percent displaying my ppd correctly







happy so far


So about 6k PPD for you on your Q6600? And by the sound of it, I assume you had no problems setting it up to run two instances for your Core 2 Quad,







.

Yessir, Notfred's Client has seem to hit the nail on the head for Linux SMP Folding, very happy indeed.

Still would like to try out [email protected]'s Client though, lemans81 recommended it on one of my threads. However, I can't seem to find a download/guide on it, so if anyone has any luck with that, please let me know,







.


----------



## stevenma188

Ya im getting around 5kPPD on my Q6600 with the Notfred client.

Edit: running 2x Notfred client, and so far so good


----------



## slickwilly

Notfred client worked for me, I still am not able to get it to work with Fahmon.
Is there a file I need to point Fahmon at? I tried using the i.p. address but that did not work


----------



## Lyric

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slickwilly* 
Notfred client worked for me, I still am not able to get it to work with Fahmon.
Is there a file I need to point Fahmon at? I tried using the i.p. address but that did not work

\\\\YourIPaddress\\c\\etc\\folding\\1\\

Make sure to put the \\\\ before, and the \\ at the end or it won't work as well.


----------



## sccrfreak342

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slickwilly* 
Notfred client worked for me, I still am not able to get it to work with Fahmon.
Is there a file I need to point Fahmon at? I tried using the i.p. address but that did not work


Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lyric* 
YourIPaddresscetcfolding1

Make sure to put the before, and the at the end or it won't work as well.

Here's a screen shot for you, of where you need to look:










Hope that helps!

Sccrfreak342


----------



## quakermaas

Quote:



Originally Posted by *sccrfreak342*


Here's a screen shot for you, of where you need to look:










Hope that helps!

Sccrfreak342


I am stuck trying to get FahMom to work too..I know the ip address part, but what is the \\c\\etc\\folding\\1 ? Is this where you have the vmware folding clients stored the harddrive ?

I have mine here C:\\Users\\Nigel\\Desktop\\Folding\\OCN [email protected] and I have added a screen shot...Help


----------



## quakermaas

Got it working.

(1) What I filled in in FahMon.
(2) Will still show up a black square and say N/A, double click on the black square and the user name/password box should appear(3).
(3) User name is folding Password is folding 
(4) double click on the black box(2) and it should load now, but will take a while to turn green(20 mins or so)


----------



## ChickenInferno

I think that if anyone wants to keep talking/asking about NotFred's SMP, then we should probablly stop posting in here and go to This Thread.

That way this thread doesn't get cluttered with a completely different stuff about making NotFred's work with Fahmon, when Error10 has a similar issue and other things like that.


----------



## G-Byte

Look guys, this client is relatively easy to setup. Page 1 has all the instructions that you will need. Most people find it easy to get both the vm's and fahmon up and running correctly the 1st or 2nd time.

But coming in and making post of how bad this thread/client is is not nice. If you can't get it working that is really ****ttyy but don't knock it as some of you have been doing.

Page 1 has all the info that is needed; where to get it, how to install, how to find the ip address that Fahmon uses and username/password that you will need.

Now we got new folks trying to setup this client and fahmon and they are using information that just doesn't count with this HowTo. They are trying to input *totally wrong* paths, *ex: \\c\\etc\\folding\\1* because now it is what newcomers are seeing.

So please come back and clean up your own posts so all of this needless info is not there to confuse any newcomers.

I've had 2/3 of these running with hardly any problems since December so I really can't understand why so many in the past month have had lots of problems.


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quakermaas* 
Got it working.

(1) What I filled in in FahMon.
(2) Will still show up a black square and say N/A, double click on the black square and the user name/password box should appear(3).
(3) User name is folding Password is folding
(4) double click on the black box(2) and it should load now, but will take a while to turn green(20 mins or so)

Hiya quakermaas. Glad you got it worked out. But whole thread has multiply references to your above solutions. Even page 1 has a link to one of them. As an example, grunion's post, post #301


----------



## slickwilly

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ChickenInferno*


I think that if anyone wants to keep talking/asking about NotFred's SMP, then we should probablly stop posting in here and go to This Thread.

That way this thread doesn't get cluttered with a completely different stuff about making NotFred's work with Fahmon, when Error10 has a similar issue and other things like that.


I agree and thanks for the link

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*


Look guys, this client is relatively easy to setup. Page 1 has all the instructions that you will need. Most people find it easy to get both the vm's and fahmon up and running correctly the 1st or 2nd time.

But coming in and making post of how bad this thread/client is is not nice. If you can't get it working that is really ****ttyy but don't knock it as some of you have been doing.

Page 1 has all the info that is needed; where to get it, how to install, how to find the ip address that Fahmon uses and username/password that you will need.

Now we got new folks trying to setup this client and fahmon and they are using information that just doesn't count with this HowTo. They are trying to input *totally wrong* paths, *ex: cetcfolding1* because now it is what newcomers are seeing.

So please come back and clean up your own posts so all of this needless info is not there to confuse any newcomers.

I've had 2/3 of these running with hardly any problems since December so I really can't understand why so many in the past month have had lots of problems.


I got error10's working but it kept starting the wu at mid point, I think it is more of my lacking in linux than anything else
(edit)
Well I am back to error10's client, the other 2 where taking 11 minutes to complete 1%, error10's
completes 1% in 8 minutes I just wish I could get it to work in FahMon.
I put the I.P. address in and then double clicked on the client and that took me to the folder named
folding-192-168-1-6 server (Samba, Ubuntu) (192.168.1.6) 
when I click on this folder i get this message
\\\\192.168.1.6\\homes is not accessible. you might not have permission to use this network resource. Contact the administrator of this server to find out if you have access permissions.

I also can not access the client using I.E.

Any ideas ?


----------



## Kill4Thrill

What do I type in at this point? I used "folding" for the login info and got here.


----------



## sccrfreak342

You seem to be all set up, try pressing alt+F7 and make sure it's running correctly. Also, you'll want to set up FahMon for monitoring the WU progress.

Sccrfreak342


----------



## MadCatMk2

Just read the top lines in the console.

As mentioned in the OP:

Quote:

The system is set up with a username of folding and password folding. You do not need to log in to use the system.


----------



## Kill4Thrill

I use "\\\\10.4.13.223\\Users\\james\\Desktop\\OCN [email protected]\\OCN [email protected]\\" in my location for fahmon but its black and when i double click the black box it goes to the folder. What small part do I got off here?


----------



## Kill4Thrill

Also, I can only get one instance of this running. When I open the second instance it just sits at the VMWARE screen and doesn't load into anyhting, any suggestions?


----------



## error10

Um, guys, how am I supposed to make updates if there's nothing to update? And how am I supposed to fix these problems if nobody tells me there's a problem, and THEN doesn't want to work with me so that I can fix them? You all should be ashamed of yourselves.


----------



## Kill4Thrill

Quote:



Originally Posted by *error10*


Um, guys, how am I supposed to make updates if there's nothing to update? And how am I supposed to fix these problems if nobody tells me there's a problem, and THEN doesn't want to work with me so that I can fix them? You all should be ashamed of yourselves.


I explained my problem and when I pm'ed you, you just said I didnt follow the guide, but I followed it perfectly!


----------



## error10

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Kill4Thrill* 
I explained my problem and when I pm'ed you, you just said I didnt follow the guide, but I followed it perfectly!

Well, I wasn't talking about you, since you actually did contact me, and I'm sorry if you felt included in that.

For setting up your FahMon, though, you may want to go back to the top post and re-read it. I swear your question is answered there.


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
Thanks for the bad-mouthing. I really appreciate it.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *error10* 
Um, guys, how am I supposed to make updates if there's nothing to update? And how am I supposed to fix these problems if nobody tells me there's a problem, and THEN doesn't want to work with me so that I can fix them? You all should be ashamed of yourselves.


I (and probably quite a few others) find these posts very offensive. First of all, nobody bad-mouthed you. Everyone loved your VM client, until they started having problems. You disappeared for 3 weeks while people constantly posted pages of unanswered problems. What else can someone do if they can't get their problems resolved? They can try something different. If they find that this 'new' thing works, why should they go back to the other?

I can understand that people are angry, and of course you don't appreciate that. But the least you can do is to search the pages for the problems that yours was having, and possibly update those non-linux savvy people of what's happening and why. Don't say you don't have time to thread browse, I could hardly believe it if you said it.

I used your client for a week just fine. Running 6 at a time. All of a sudden 2 or 3 would just not work anymore. They would lock up and I couldn't get it to restart. Seeing that your last activity was 3 weeks ago (at the time), I basically said 'screw this, I need something that will work right now'. I don't know linux, and I don't have the time to poke around in there. The next best thing would be to download notfred's and try it out.

So in all reality, you should be ashamed. For turning your back, then returning with the attitude that you have.


----------



## Kill4Thrill

Guys no need to battle, were saving the world here one fold at a time!


----------



## MadCatMk2

error10, dude, you don't have to see other clients as competition; I believe Bonz™ already described the reasoning behind people switching clients. I don't know if someone offended you somehow, that's another thing; you can even report people if you feel that should be done.

Now then, the main problem was that the client simply denies to continue working after completing a unit. What I had noticed was that several randomly named files were dumped in the directory but nothing to explain what was going on really.

And of course the problem you already knew about, the client updating progress every hour or so. However I *think* that somewhere in notfred's posts at The Tech Report there was something mentioned about him fixing the same issue. You might want to shoot him a PM about it.

I think people here are more willing to support your client 'cause so far it's been "our" client.


----------



## Lyric

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2* 
error10, dude, you don't have to see other clients as competition; I believe Bonzâ„¢ already described the reasoning behind people switching clients. I don't know if someone offended you somehow, that's another thing; you can even report people if you feel that should be done.

Now then, the main problem was that the client simply denies to continue working after completing a unit. What I had noticed was that several randomly named files were dumped in the directory but nothing to explain what was going on really.

And of course the problem you already knew about, the client updating progress every hour or so. However I *think* that somewhere in notfred's posts at The Tech Report there was something mentioned about him fixing the same issue. You might want to shoot him a PM about it.

I think people here are more willing to support your client 'cause so far it's been "our" client.

+1, if these issues get fixed, I'll gladly switch back to error10's client.


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2* 

...people here are more willing to support your client 'cause so far it's been "our" client.

Ya I agree. It is my client and other than the wrong time zones showing up for only my vm clients it's been pretty good the last few months...knock on wood.

For the tz's I just change what Fahmon wants to know. I know that my tz is mst which is -7 but Fahmon does great with -6...mostly. The other times I just goto +4 hours and everything shows except they are a nice pretty blue instead of great. I don't know about you guys but I am partial to blue.

And if all else fails and I want to monitor everything I switch to FaySpy.


----------



## Inktfish

Don't know if anyone mentioned, but I get a message that the gromacs core I am using is outdated?
When you start the VMware application that is.

and Bonz, how can you run 6 VMware apps on 1 pc?
o.o

Seeing Error10 is angered and now the rest of the posters here as well I would like that everyone would be a little nicer? :<

He did his best, had important stuff to do for 3 weeks or something.
That we had the most problems ever is not his fault and none should be angry.

=<


----------



## slickwilly

Of the 3 clients I got the best PPD out of error10's. I believe this is because his is newer.

I have finished 2 WU's with error10's client and have yet to get Fahmon to work with it,
I can live with out Fahmon but it also refused to upload the finished work units, yes I tried the command to force it to upload but all I got was a error code.

I still have the last one, i will post a screeny of the code later

As I have stated before, I assume my issues are closely related to my complete lack of anything 
linux


----------



## Inktfish

Error tells you to switch to Bridged
Bridged didn't work for me
Nat does
Experiment a little bit and hope you find your way


----------



## stevenma188

Hey Inktfish, I totally missed that switching from Bridge to NAT network. Is that suppose to fix the not sending out WUs?

I liked how this client can be configured within the console, as opposed to a webpage based config panel which is hard to tell if your settings have been applied.


----------



## Bonz(TM)

stevenma188, bridged basically uses your connection as a seperate network adapter pulling it's own IP. With NAT, VMWare assigns your guest an IP, and translates the traffic coming into your network card.

What is up with these new 3340 and 2165 WU's? They are killing me! I went from ~2200-2500 per core to 1000 per core! And it's gonna take twice as long. It's taking me 45 minutes per % and 3 days to finish one. If it's gonna take over 3x as long they should increase the points 3 fold! It's only 500 points higher >.< angry.


----------



## Inktfish

What ^said 
not that I get it, its just that NAT works for me and bridged doesn't xd

For most people bridged seems to work though ;p

have funs.

I'm at 9k PPD atm.
4k from the 4870 and
rest of the 920.
from 1167 PPD to 1497
:<
I liked the OVER 9000 more xd


----------



## Bonz(TM)

error10,

Do your virtual machines generate a random hostname? Or have any hostname? Is there a way to assign a static IP? Sorry I'm a linux noob.


----------



## laxrunner

So crazy thing, my times are all updating on the VMware. I haven't made any changes or anything. The times were sticking for two months since the latest update to the program, and all of the sudden they work fine. Check it out.


----------



## sccrfreak342

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laxrunner* 
So crazy thing, my times are all updating on the VMware. I haven't made any changes or anything. The times were sticking for two months since the latest update to the program, and all of the sudden they work fine. Check it out.



Wow, very nice. I might have to check this out again when my current WU finishes up...









Anything at all that you could have possibly done to get it working?

Sccrfreak342


----------



## [ISM]-BlueDragon

i have used the smp quite a few times and have it running on multiple computers w/o problem... but i just recently reformatted to windows 7 and it tells me 'this host in not VT capable' and your cpu does not support long mode. use a 32bit distribution'... what do those mean and are they easy to fix....(btw running windows 7 64bit build 7000) thx in advance!!









BTW error10... i love your smp... never had a problem till now w/ windows 7 +rep for it


----------



## Bonz(TM)

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[ISM]-BlueDragon*


i have used the smp quite a few times and have it running on multiple computers w/o problem... but i just recently reformatted to windows 7 and it tells me 'this host in not VT capable' and your cpu does not support long mode. use a 32bit distribution'... what do those mean and are they easy to fix....(btw running windows 7 64bit build 7000) thx in advance!!









BTW error10... i love your smp... never had a problem till now w/ windows 7 +rep for it










I'm running Windows 7 7068. Do you have hardware virtualization turned on in the BIOS?


----------



## [ISM]-BlueDragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Bonzâ„¢*


I'm running Windows 7 7068. Do you have hardware virtualization turned on in the BIOS?


I do... that was the first thing i thought of... but no go.. it enabled...


----------



## Apollo_Mike

Where do i set the folding team number? or is it already set?
Can i change it?

Thanks.


----------



## stevenma188

I believe its already set to 37726.


----------



## laxrunner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Apollo_Mike*


Where do i set the folding team number? or is it already set?
Can i change it?

Thanks.


The team number for error10's program is already set, no need to change it. All you have to do is enter your username.


----------



## SmasherBasher

I am going to try this one final time before I decide to forego SMP folding on any level. The last time I attempted it, it hard locked the system also stopping my GPU2 clients costing me thousands of PPD. I gave up. With the news of Ubuntu 9.04 now being released, I figured it was a good time to try GPU and nativesmp folding from linux againwith error10's other guide. When I couldnt get that to work last night, I have now decided to retry a Vista x64 install and start from scratch again. Who wants to help me from square one? Anyone? I am trying to cash in on all my available resources. I think this QX6850 and 2x GTS 250's could be a very powerful folding system. If I can get it to work properly.


----------



## wierdo124

All my WUs seem to not get sent out right away, but they do a few hours later. *shrug* doesn't really matter.


----------



## Apollo_Mike

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stevenma188*


I believe its already set to 37726.


I split my folding into 2 teams, any way i can change it?


----------



## Inktfish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher*


I am going to try this one final time before I decide to forego SMP folding on any level. The last time I attempted it, it hard locked the system also stopping my GPU2 clients costing me thousands of PPD. I gave up. With the news of Ubuntu 9.04 now being released, I figured it was a good time to try GPU and nativesmp folding from linux againwith error10's other guide. When I couldnt get that to work last night, I have now decided to retry a Vista x64 install and start from scratch again. Who wants to help me from square one? Anyone? I am trying to cash in on all my available resources. I think this QX6850 and 2x GTS 250's could be a very powerful folding system. If I can get it to work properly.



What you mean with it doesn't work?
The PC crashes?
The PC doesn't support "Long mode or 64 bit" etc.

Moar info


----------



## SmasherBasher

The system gets extremely laggy and hard locks forcing a hard reset. IMO, a QX 6850 with 6GB of memory should *never under any circumstance* be laggy


----------



## stevenma188

The reason it's laggy is because it's using 100% of your system resources. It doesn't matter how fast your computer is, since all the resources go to folding, it will be slow.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SmasherBasher* 
The system gets extremely laggy and hard locks forcing a hard reset. IMO, a QX 6850 with 6GB of memory should *never under any circumstance* be laggy

[flame war]
Intel processors are laggy








[/flame war]

Something else is wrong. You told me you never got SMP to work properly on that CPU. Try this although I don't expect it to make a big difference: http://www.overclock.net/5691927-post809.html


----------



## curly haired boy

i've got an error saying i have no work unit...and then the core shuts down. :S

re-extracting the zip seems to have fixed it.


----------



## Inktfish

Vmware apps seem to be allergic to being turned off.
24/7 Folding it is :<
For me that means only holiday and weekends


----------



## [ISM]-BlueDragon

i am still having issues in Win 7 build 7000... when vmware comes up it give me a msg saying the host if VT capable but VT is not enabled... but it is i have checked many times... and then it says it does not support long mode... help plz?!?! want to get my PPD back up ASAP!!









This is what i get...

http://img15.imageshack.us/img15/175...foldingoqr.png


----------



## SmasherBasher

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2* 
[flame war]
Intel processors are laggy








[/flame war]

Something else is wrong. You told me you never got SMP to work properly on that CPU. Try this although I don't expect it to make a big difference: http://www.overclock.net/5691927-post809.html

Didnt really help much. If at all.


----------



## grunion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[ISM]-BlueDragon* 
i am still having issues in Win 7 build 7000... when vmware comes up it give me a msg saying the host if VT capable but VT is not enabled... but it is i have checked many times... and then it says it does not support long mode... help plz?!?! want to get my PPD back up ASAP!!









Set your bios to optimized defaults and test.
I had the same problem, resetting my bios solved it, had to redo my oc settings but it fixed it.


----------



## [ISM]-BlueDragon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *grunion* 
Set your bios to optimized defaults and test.
I had the same problem, resetting my bios solved it, had to redo my oc settings but it fixed it.

ok i will give this a shot...if it works +rep
















still no go... any other ideas?

nothing is working i have uninstalled vmplayer and deleted all smp and extracted again and still no go... what can i do plz!!!


----------



## [ISM]-BlueDragon

so i tried installing the vmware on my roommates computer w/ win 7 and his does the same thing... (same computer but w/ gtx 260 gfx) why is it doing this?


----------



## stevenma188

I don't know if someone already mentioned this yet, but do you have Virtualization (or sometimes called Vanderpool) enabled in the BIOS? My guess is thats the reason its getting that message.

Edit: I read your post, so i guess you already checked that.


----------



## [ISM]-BlueDragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stevenma188*


I don't know if someone already mentioned this yet, but do you have Virtualization (or sometimes called Vanderpool) enabled in the BIOS? My guess is thats the reason its getting that message.


yup did that already.. checked it numerous times...


----------



## stevenma188

I'm looking on the VMware site, and I guess it doesn't support Win7 yet.


----------



## [ISM]-BlueDragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stevenma188*


I'm looking on the VMware site, and I guess it doesn't support Win7 yet.


that sux cuz i just reformatted to windows 7 from vista...that sorta ticks me off...


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:


Originally Posted by *[ISM]-BlueDragon* 
that sux cuz i just reformatted to windows 7 from vista...that sorta ticks me off...









IDK if this works or not but perhaps you could run this http://lifehacker.com/5195999/portab...inside-windows In Win7 and then use the native Linux SMP? I have been trying to get it to work without success, but I'm not the best software guy out.

Just a thought.


----------



## [ISM]-BlueDragon

well while doing some troubleshooting i believe i have found that vmware products are not fully supported in win7 yet(imagine that) so it may work for some but not others... so i may just reformat back to vista again to get my folding up and going 100% again... unless someone can think of a way to run a VM w/ vista and just fold on that...


----------



## Tufelhunden

TBH this is why I am back at Vista 64 as well. I could never figure out VMware in Win 7 either.


----------



## Bonz(TM)

I'm running VMWare player in Win7 no problem. Build 7068.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Well, share the knowledge.


----------



## Bonz(TM)

I'm running 64bit build 7068. I just installed VMWare player without a hitch and loaded up the VMs. I didn't think there was ever a compatibility issue until I just read the problems some have been having. A friend of mine was running it on build 7048 as well.

What is really the problem? Remember, VMWare player not VMWare server.


----------



## [ISM]-BlueDragon

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bonzâ„¢* 
I'm running 64bit build 7068. I just installed VMWare player without a hitch and loaded up the VMs. I didn't think there was ever a compatibility issue until I just read the problems some have been having. A friend of mine was running it on build 7048 as well.

What is really the problem? Remember, VMWare player not VMWare server.

it says my cpu does not support long mode i have to use a 32bit distribution ... and that the host is VT capable but vt is not enabled(which it is, checked numerous times) and yes i am using the vmware player...i ma using the exact files in the OP i have run this multiple times before on many computers but i can not get it to work on the two computers i have w/ win 7 build 7000...


----------



## Inktfish

Flash your bios to the newest.
;p

Load optimized settings.
Change everything you had for overclocking.
Check if virtualization is *on *and No-Execute memory disabled *on *if I'm not mistaken


----------



## slickwilly

win 7 is just like Vista, you need to turn off the UAC before doing anything else.


----------



## [ISM]-BlueDragon

well got the smp working in xp pro x64... having problems getting it in fahmon though.. tried the \\\\ipaddress\\folding but it never works i have tried browsing to it in that ip and still can't come up w/ the right folders any idea?


----------



## DraganUS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[ISM]-BlueDragon*


well got the smp working in xp pro x64... having problems getting it in fahmon though.. tried the \\\\ipaddress\\folding but it never works i have tried browsing to it in that ip and still can't come up w/ the right folders any idea?


Thats really strange. First time I installed this and it worked for me.


----------



## [ISM]-BlueDragon

here is a pic of what i get when i type in the correct ip and hit browse

http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/7050/fahmonw.png

thats all the farther it can go...


----------



## DraganUS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[ISM]-BlueDragon*


here is a pic of what i get when i type in the correct ip and hit browse

http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/7050/fahmonw.png

thats all the farther it can go...


.
Can u post a picture of ur VM?


----------



## [ISM]-BlueDragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DraganUS*


.
Can u post a picture of ur VM?


http://img207.imageshack.us/img207/5917/67673852.png

there it is...one of them anyway...


----------



## DraganUS

ok try this

start-run and put

*\\\\192.168.92.128\\folding* it should ask u for username and pass which is folding/folding


----------



## [ISM]-BlueDragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DraganUS*


ok try this

start-run and put

*\\\\192.168.92.128\\folding* it should ask u for username and pass which is folding/folding


ok it took me there so why wont fahmon read it...??

ok i got it but it just says *hung*


----------



## DraganUS

I guess it is cus of username/pass. now go to fahmon and put same address and it should work.

Just put this to ur fahmon location *\\\\192.168.92.128\\folding*


----------



## [ISM]-BlueDragon

Quote:



Originally Posted by *DraganUS*


I guess it is cus of username/pass. now go to fahmon and put same address and it should work.

Just put this to ur fahmon location *\\\\192.168.92.128\\folding*


ok one of them is working and is going green in fahmon but the ppd shos 1.#j... wth?







(the other still says hung)


----------



## DraganUS

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[ISM]-BlueDragon*


ok one of them is working and is going green in fahmon but the ppd shos 1.#j... wth?







(the other still says hung)


Just search this thread for *1.#j* and it will yield some results.

I just did and found couple of post, but have to go, have a test right now.


----------



## ErdincIntel

My GPU folding stops when i start folding with virtual machine, you know any solutions?


----------



## Lyric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *ErdincIntel*


My GPU folding stops when i start folding with virtual machine, you know any solutions?


It shouldn't stop folding, it may decrease your PPD a bit due to using VM..but not stop it.

Never heard of an issue like that...


----------



## Inktfish

Core priority in advanced settings higher on the GPU.

I hope that fixes anything :<


----------



## MadCatMk2

Umm.. do you have the latest nv drivers and the latest vmware?


----------



## ErdincIntel

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inktfish*


Core priority in advanced settings higher on the GPU.

I hope that fixes anything :<


Yes, i changed the setting to slightly higher but it's now only "slightly" higher. It didn't change much. I am getting GPU temps 6-8C lower when I use virtual machine folding









And MadCat, i have 185.20 drivers (that boosting PPD) and VmWare 2.5.2.


----------



## Inktfish

I'll leave you to madcat, hes a genius.

<- ima go to bed
0:52 AM around here ;p


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *ErdincIntel* 
Yes, i changed the setting to slightly higher but it's now only "slightly" higher. It didn't change much. I am getting GPU temps 6-8C lower when I use virtual machine folding









And MadCat, i have 185.20 drivers (that boosting PPD) and VmWare 2.5.2.

Although this issue hasn't been reported here in the forums, I suggest you roll back to the latest stable drivers (182.50). 185.20 do not give some sort of PPD boost: These drivers used to skip some checks but it has all been patched by Stanford now, so they should yield about the same PPD.

What exactly do you mean by "stops folding"? It crashes or there's just no progress?

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inktfish* 
I'll leave you to madcat, hes a genius.

Actually I use logitech, not genius









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inktfish* 
<- ima go to bed
0:52 AM around here ;p

I'm in Europe too


----------



## darklink

Is there any way to change how the GPU usage is managed within the client so that I can still run both GPU2 clients on my machine. I created my own virtual machine and installed Ubuntu 9.04 to run the Linux SMP client which caused my GPU usage to go down on both cards so I lose a ton of PPD.

I just tried this method as well (using VMware Server 2) and the same thing happens. My GPU usage goes down into the 30s and I lose about 4000 PPD between both cards if not more.


----------



## Lyric

Quote:



Originally Posted by *darklink*


Is there any way to change how the GPU usage is managed within the client so that I can still run both GPU2 clients on my machine. I created my own virtual machine and installed Ubuntu 9.04 to run the Linux SMP client which caused my GPU usage to go down on both cards so I lose a ton of PPD.

I just tried this method as well (using VMware Server 2) and the same thing happens. My GPU usage goes down into the 30s and I lose about 4000 PPD between both cards if not more.


http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...tpriority.html

set the gpu priority settings to above normal for both of the fahcores, and then set all virtual machine clients to low. Follow the guide above, pretty much explains it.


----------



## Inktfish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


Actually I use logitech, not genius










I got a genius mouse ;p

Quote:



I'm in Europe too










Yes but I expected you to be more nerd than me








xd


----------



## G-Byte

I have SetPriority to run upon reboots, this is just for a reminder for me so I don't forget to set the fahcore_11/14 to run above average. My three vm smp's run at normal and I take very little for a hit from the gpu's this way.


----------



## darklink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Lyric* 
http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...tpriority.html

set the gpu priority settings to above normal for both of the fahcores, and then set all virtual machine clients to low. Follow the guide above, pretty much explains it.

Thanks! It works like a charm. Setup Fah_Core11 with high priority and saved the preset. After launching both GPU2 clients I ran my virtual machine and manually set it to low priority. Both cards stay in the 90's now.

rep+


----------



## [ISM]-BlueDragon

QUICK HELP BEFORE CHIMP CHALLENGE STARTS!!! my vmware was working 20 min ago and now i get a msg saying that host is vt capable but vt is not enabled... why... i didn't change a thing!!!


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *[ISM]-BlueDragon*


QUICK HELP BEFORE CHIMP CHALLENGE STARTS!!! my vmware was working 20 min ago and now i get a msg saying that host is vt capable but vt is not enabled... why... i didn't change a thing!!!


Shut rig down and rebooted or it decided to go nuts on its own all of sudden?

The only thing that would make sense now is a power cut (or having uplugged your rig completely) and your motherboard's battery being dead, making it losing its settings.. Go to your BIOS and set VT enabled; everything else typically disabled.

If that doesn't work it could even be your virtual appliance getting stubborn - unpack a new one and try running from there.


----------



## darklink

Okay... finally have everything up and running smoothly. I had to uninstall VMware Server 2 and just install the VMware Player (was never able to configure samba right in my VM created through VMware Server and running Ubuntu 9.04 so that I could check progress in Fahmon for the SMP client).

Both GPU2 clients are running and so is the SMP client. I was able to get Fahmon to read the Linus SMP client by creating a mapped network drive to the folding folder on the VM but now it keeps stating "hung" under the PPD column. It started out fine but even after it completes another %, the % goes up but status still shows "hung".


----------



## JadeMiner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *darklink* 
Okay... finally have everything up and running smoothly. I had to uninstall VMware Server 2 and just install the VMware Player (was never able to configure samba right in my VM created through VMware Server and running Ubuntu 9.04 so that I could check progress in Fahmon for the SMP client).

Both GPU2 clients are running and so is the SMP client. I was able to get Fahmon to read the Linus SMP client by creating a mapped network drive to the folding folder on the VM but now it keeps stating "hung" under the PPD column. It started out fine but even after it completes another %, the % goes up but status still shows "hung".

OK. In your Fahmon > Preferences > Monitoring ..... check "Ignore Asyncronous Clocks" and see if that doesn't fix it. Try different options in that section. It should fix it.


----------



## darklink

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JadeMiner* 
OK. In your Fahmon > Preferences > Monitoring ..... check "Ignore Asyncronous Clocks" and see if that doesn't fix it. Try different options in that section. It should fix it.

I checked the box and then reloaded the clients but the SMP client still shows as hung. I'll wait till the next % completes and see what happens.


----------



## gonX

Nice speeds man. Installing now.


----------



## darklink

Even after checking the option the Fahmon preferences and waiting till the next few %'s completed didn't resolve the "hung" issue. I just deleted the client and recreated it and it seems to be okay for now.


----------



## nategr8ns

hmm... even with FahCore_11.exe at high priority and vmware-vmx.exe at low, it still brings my GPU2 PPD from 4.2k to under 3k and still dropping.
What did I do wrong?


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*


hmm... even with FahCore_11.exe at high priority and vmware-vmx.exe at low, it still brings my GPU2 PPD from 4.2k to under 3k and still dropping.
What did I do wrong?


Are you sure its the 11 core running at the moment? Add FahCore_14.exe in set priority too. =/


----------



## nategr8ns

I added it too, but the GPU client had dropped to 1.9k PPD from 4.2k PPD so I decided to shut down VMW.

edit: affinity seems to have been the problem.


----------



## G-Byte

Well now...this is a 1st for me. Fahmon is showing all green for 6 clients. Nice...


----------



## laxrunner

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G-Byte* 
Well now...this is a 1st for me. Fahmon is showing all green for 6 clients. Nice...

Ha, I'm a freakin stoplight right now. Green, yellow, red, and blue all at once.


----------



## slothfish

Alright, so I set everything up right (I think), but when I press alt+f7 to check my progress all I see is this over and over again really fast:


----------



## laxrunner

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slothfish*


Alright, so I set everything up right (I think), but when I press alt+f7 to check my progress all I see is this over and over again really fast:


Did you use the [] as shown in the screen? If so I would set it up again and not use them. If you didn't put them in then delete, extract new copy and try again.


----------



## slothfish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *laxrunner* 
Did you use the [] as shown in the screen? If so I would set it up again and not use them. If you didn't put them in then delete, extract new copy and try again.

Nope, I didn't put those in, don't know where they came from. I'll try extracting again right now.


----------



## slothfish

Just extracted it two more times, each time I got this:

Bah this is so frustrating!


----------



## MadCatMk2

Switch between Bridged/NAT and restart the vm. There's also the chance of the servers being actually down too.


----------



## slothfish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


Switch between Bridged/NAT and restart the vm. There's also the chance of the servers being actually down too.


How exactly do I do that?

p.s. I got this again after a while, third re-extraction:


----------



## tonyhague

is your username [slothfish] ...maybe remove the [] and try again...

changing mode to bridged... is in the networking tab of the player's taskbar (I need to reinstall vmplayer so can't check just now)...it also needs changing in windows networking...right click the network itself and change the setting..reboot + it'll work (It did for me)


----------



## slothfish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *tonyhague*


is your username [slothfish] ...maybe remove the [] and try again...

changing mode to bridged... is in the networking tab of the player's taskbar (I need to reinstall vmplayer so can't check just now)...it also needs changing in windows networking...right click the network itself and change the setting..reboot + it'll work (It did for me)



Ok cool thanks. I don't have brackets in my name, it just displays it like that for some reason.


----------



## Inktfish

Maybe you slipped in a space or something
I don't know
reconfigure/reinstall it
watch your username carefully now


----------



## slothfish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inktfish*


Maybe you slipped in a space or something
I don't know
reconfigure/reinstall it
watch your username carefully now










I entered it 3 different times to be sure







. When I try to bridge the connections is windows I get this:

Also, when I press alt+f7 to view progress now, it doesn't work.


----------



## laxrunner

Yeah, I got nothing, maybe PM error10. Or you could try entering a different username. Give OCNChimpin a try...


----------



## G-Byte

The brackets are just from the Linux and what matters is anything/everything inside of them.


----------



## slothfish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *laxrunner*


Yeah, I got nothing, maybe PM error10. Or you could try entering a different username. Give OCNChimpin a try...


PMed him, no response


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slothfish*


I entered it 3 different times to be sure







. When I try to bridge the connections is windows I get this:

Also, when I press alt+f7 to view progress now, it doesn't work.


Hiya slothfish. Did you check out that error message's wheretogo at the vmware site? About the only other thing I can think of is a wrong username/password is being used in the wrong place. How about you start all over again after rereading the OP again? I know that sometimes I want to just skip through it all the instructions and get to the meat of the deal but... The errors you are getting both from trying to login for work at Stanford and not being able to login to the vm/smp both say there is a pw error. It should work right out of the box, so to speak, and I've rarely had any problems. But then there are some, like you, that just can't get it to work no matter what. They say that that NotFred's is a handy appliance for vmware, you might want to give it a try.


----------



## slothfish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*


Hiya slothfish. Did you check out that error message's wheretogo at the vmware site? About the only other thing I can think of is a wrong username/password is being used in the wrong place. How about you start all over again after rereading the OP again? I know that sometimes I want to just skip through it all the instructions and get to the meat of the deal but... The errors you are getting both from trying to login for work at Stanford and not being able to login to the vm/smp both say there is a pw error. It should work right out of the box, so to speak, and I've rarely had any problems. But then there are some, like you, that just can't get it to work no matter what. They say that that NotFred's is a handy appliance for vmware, you might want to give it a try.


I read over the instructions and re-extracted everything 3 different times. Every time the same thing happens. I also figured I might have typed in something wrong, so I re-typed it over and over and over again. I am completely stumped.


----------



## slothfish

It works now! I don't know what the hell happened, but it works!!!


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slothfish*


It works now! I don't know what the hell happened, but it works!!!













































:ch eers:


----------



## Cerberus

hmm, whenever i try to view the files for fahmon it gives me this.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Cerberus* 
hmm, whenever i try to view the files for fahmon it gives me this.

User name = folding
password = folding

Then you should be good to go.


----------



## Cerberus

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie* 
User name = folding
password = folding

Then you should be good to go.

tried it/ dosent work
for some reason when i typed it in windows explorer again it worked. so oh well i guess


----------



## Inktfish

Congrats both on the VMware folding








Both being Slothfish and Cerberus ofc


----------



## Brutuz

Anyone else running a x3 CPU, I find its best to run 2x copies of this on it, gets about 2k PPD more than with nVidia GPU on one core or normal single core client on.


----------



## The Pook

Uhhhhh.

Quote:

* Starting kernel event manager... - [OK]
* Loading hardware drivers ...
[ 18.604322] [iix4_smbus 0000:00:07.3: Host SMBus controller not enabled!
Que?


----------



## Inktfish

Same for me I think,
folds normally


----------



## The Pook

Stays a black screen. I press CTRL + ALT + DEL and it goes past it, but then it asks me if I want to use a HTTP Proxy or not and I say no. Then it says something or other and then it goes to just a black screen. Asks me for my folding name and password, of which I put The_Pook and just press enter for the password, and it says incorrect.

So I quit.


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *The Pook*


Stays a black screen. I press CTRL + ALT + DEL and it goes past it, but then it asks me if I want to use a HTTP Proxy or not and I say no. Then it says something or other and then it goes to just a black screen. Asks me for my folding name and password, of which I put The_Pook and just press enter for the password, and it says incorrect.

So I quit.










That was fast, 6 hours and you give up already.









Maybe you should read, or reread, the OP.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*


That was fast, 6 hours and you give up already.









Maybe you should read, or reread, the OP.


----------



## Brutuz

Running two instances of this let me break 8k PPD in [email protected]!


----------



## The Pook

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*


That was fast, 6 hours and you give up already.









Maybe you should read, or reread, the OP.


Actually, maybe you should reread my problem. None of it is detailed in the original post.


----------



## Inktfish

It doesn't ask for a password.
The only password you need related to this is to access the client with Fahspy or Fahmon.
Username of that is folding
password of that is folding

The passkey is not required and is a very long "word".
Request one at stanford etc. etc. bladiebla if you want.


----------



## The Pook

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inktfish* 
It doesn't ask for a password.
The only password you need related to this is to access the client with Fahspy or Fahmon.
Username of that is folding
password of that is folding

The passkey is not required and is a very long "word".
Request one at stanford etc. etc. bladiebla if you want.

Why yes, yes it does ask for one. If it didn't, I wouldn't be having a problem. I've set up dozens of GPU, SMP, and single core clients just fine under my name with no passkey just fine.

That's *why* I'm having a problem, is because this Linux SMP "client" isn't working correctly for me.


----------



## nategr8ns

^ when it shows that, it's actually working.
Alt+F7 shows the folding log.
It only prompts for login if you want to change settings.


----------



## The Pook

I never went through any of that in the OP, though. It asks me if I want to use an HTTP Proxy, I say no, then the screen goes black to that. I can't get to set up what name I'm folding under.

ALT + F7 does nothing.


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Pook* 
I never went through any of that in the OP, though. It asks me if I want to use an HTTP Proxy, I say no, then the screen goes black to that. I can't get to set up what name I'm folding under.

ALT + F7 does nothing.

you have to click on the screen to switch the focus to the vm, then hit f7. then cntrl-alt to get focus back to winblows.


----------



## The Pook

I'm aware. I've used VMWare thousands of times.

ALT + F7 does nothing.


----------



## wierdo124

Have you tried logging in? Could be the problem, but unlikely.


----------



## The Pook

What do you mean logging in?


----------



## Brutuz

Use the username and password "folding" for that screen.


----------



## The Pook

Why would I put my username as "Folding" ? I want to fold under my own name.


----------



## Brutuz

That's not the folding nickname, that's the Linux account username.

If that doesn't work, try restarting the VM a few times.


----------



## laxrunner

Have you tried deleting and extracting a new copy? I would do that first.


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Pook* 
Why would I put my username as "Folding" ? I want to fold under my own name.

So, I see that you didnt' read post #1. Most of the problems you are having are explained on the front page.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *The Pook* 
I'm aware. I've used VMWare thousands of times.

ALT + F7 does nothing.









Maybe you would be better off using one the other vmwares you've installed a 1000x.


----------



## Jbear

I don't know if this has already been mentioned. I have read through the last 80-odd posts and haven't found anything related to my question.

In the current client I see that progress is logged very incrementally. As an example:

Code:



Code:


21:36:37] *------------------------------*
[21:36:37] [email protected] Gromacs SMP Core
[21:36:37] Version 2.07 (Sun Apr 19 14:51:09 PDT 2009)
[21:36:37] 
[21:36:37] Preparing to commence simulation
[21:36:37] - Ensuring status. Please wait.
[21:36:47] - Assembly optimizations manually forced on.
[21:36:47] - Not checking prior termination.
[21:36:49] - Expanded 4827241 -> 24054765 (decompressed 498.3 percent)
[21:36:49] Called DecompressByteArray: compressed_data_size=4827241 data_size=24054765, decompressed_data_size=24054765 diff=0
[21:36:49] - Digital signature verified
[21:36:49] 
[21:36:49] Project: 2677 (Run 25, Clone 54, Gen 8)
[21:36:49] 
[21:36:50] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[21:36:50] Entering M.D.
[21:37:00] Completed 0 out of 250000 steps  (0%)
[21:49:03] Completed 2500 out of 250000 steps  (1%)
[22:01:08] Completed 5000 out of 250000 steps  (2%)
[22:13:23] Completed 7500 out of 250000 steps  (3%)
[23:32:16] Completed 10000 out of 250000 steps  (4%)
[23:32:16] Completed 12500 out of 250000 steps  (5%)
[23:32:16] Completed 15000 out of 250000 steps  (6%)
[23:32:16] Completed 17500 out of 250000 steps  (7%)
[23:32:16] Completed 20000 out of 250000 steps  (8%)
[23:32:16] Completed 22500 out of 250000 steps  (9%)
[00:46:31] Completed 25000 out of 250000 steps  (10%)
[00:46:31] Completed 27500 out of 250000 steps  (11%)
[00:46:31] Completed 30000 out of 250000 steps  (12%)
[00:46:31] Completed 32500 out of 250000 steps  (13%)
[00:46:31] Completed 35000 out of 250000 steps  (14%)
[00:46:31] Completed 37500 out of 250000 steps  (15%)
[00:49:48] Completed 40000 out of 250000 steps  (16%)
[01:01:52] Completed 42500 out of 250000 steps  (17%)
[01:57:20] - Autosending finished units... [May 14 01:57:20 UTC]
[01:57:20] Trying to send all finished work units
[01:57:20] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[01:57:20] - Autosend completed
[02:23:45] Completed 45000 out of 250000 steps  (18%)
[02:23:45] Completed 47500 out of 250000 steps  (19%)
[02:23:45] Completed 50000 out of 250000 steps  (20%)
[02:23:45] Completed 52500 out of 250000 steps  (21%)
[02:23:45] Completed 55000 out of 250000 steps  (22%)
[02:23:45] Completed 57500 out of 250000 steps  (23%)
[02:26:03] Completed 60000 out of 250000 steps  (24%)
[02:38:02] Completed 62500 out of 250000 steps  (25%)
[03:52:41] Completed 65000 out of 250000 steps  (26%)
[03:52:41] Completed 67500 out of 250000 steps  (27%)
[03:52:41] Completed 70000 out of 250000 steps  (28%)
[03:52:41] Completed 72500 out of 250000 steps  (29%)
[03:52:41] Completed 75000 out of 250000 steps  (30%)
[03:52:41] Completed 77500 out of 250000 steps  (31%)
[03:57:41] Completed 80000 out of 250000 steps  (32%)
[04:08:14] Completed 82500 out of 250000 steps  (33%)
[04:18:52] Completed 85000 out of 250000 steps  (34%)
[04:29:25] Completed 87500 out of 250000 steps  (35%)
[04:39:57] Completed 90000 out of 250000 steps  (36%)
[04:50:30] Completed 92500 out of 250000 steps  (37%)
[05:01:01] Completed 95000 out of 250000 steps  (38%)
[05:11:33] Completed 97500 out of 250000 steps  (39%)
[05:22:06] Completed 100000 out of 250000 steps  (40%)
[05:32:39] Completed 102500 out of 250000 steps  (41%)
[05:44:11] Completed 105000 out of 250000 steps  (42%)
[05:56:23] Completed 107500 out of 250000 steps  (43%)
[06:08:27] Completed 110000 out of 250000 steps  (44%)
[06:20:29] Completed 112500 out of 250000 steps  (45%)
[06:32:31] Completed 115000 out of 250000 steps  (46%)
[07:52:36] Completed 117500 out of 250000 steps  (47%)
[07:52:36] Completed 120000 out of 250000 steps  (48%)
[07:52:36] Completed 122500 out of 250000 steps  (49%)
[07:52:36] Completed 125000 out of 250000 steps  (50%)
[07:52:36] Completed 127500 out of 250000 steps  (51%)
[07:52:36] Completed 130000 out of 250000 steps  (52%)
[07:57:19] - Autosending finished units... [May 14 07:57:19 UTC]
[07:57:19] Trying to send all finished work units
[07:57:19] + No unsent completed units remaining.
[07:57:19] - Autosend completed
[07:58:07] Completed 132500 out of 250000 steps  (53%)

Notice how 1% through 3% seems to be running fine. After that there is no logging for over an hour, until it spits out the next 6% all at once. This happens more often in this log and also occurs with my other instance on this PC and an instance on a different PC with a different OS.

The client is working fine, but monitoring PPD through Fahmon gives distorted values because of the unrealistic time between frames. I have set Fahmon to "Effective Rate" right now, but I really want to set it back to "Last 3 Frames" to have a more precise readout of what the client is doing. Is there a way to solve this issue?


----------



## Tufelhunden

Yea Jbear it seems to do that occasionally, not sure why. But it is still working correctly.


----------



## Inktfish

Welcome to Error10's monitoring problems


----------



## Jbear

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tufelhunden*


Yea Jbear it seems to do that occasionally, not sure why. But it is still working correctly.


Allright thanks.

Do you also attempt to work around this by setting Fahmon to "Effective Rate"?

[edit]

I'm a beast!










- at least it stimulates my ego

[/edit]


----------



## nategr8ns

I'm having problems switching my username. It says permission denied when writing to client.cfg.old after I do setupfah.


----------



## Inktfish

Mmmm
wait till current WU is completed
re-extract and reinstall.


----------



## Tufelhunden

Quote:



Originally Posted by *nategr8ns*


I'm having problems switching my username. It says permission denied when writing to client.cfg.old after I do setupfah.


I have not been able to change it in the client.cfg folder. For the chimp challenge I extracted a new one and put the name in that way. So I agree with fish.


----------



## Inktfish

Better to be agreed with than disagreed mate


----------



## GodofGrunts

I believe you have to be root.

Try this. First login in (user: folding pass: folding) then find where client.cfg is located. (I think it's in the root directory, you can us 
Code:


Code:


ls

 to see. Then type

Code:


Code:


sudo cp client.cfg client.cfg.old

Code:


Code:


sudo nano client.cfg

Make your changes, then press ctrl-o and then ctrl-x (ctrl-o saves it and ctrl-x exits). You should be done.


----------



## PizzaMan

OK, just set up this client. I'm having issues understanding how to properly setup Fahmon. Do I need an IP and the folder directory?


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
OK, just set up this client. I'm having issues understanding how to properly setup Fahmon. Do I need an IP and the folder directory?

There should be an *IP address* in the VMWare window. Write that in an explorer window ("My Computer"'s address bar for instace).
You will be asked for a username and a password. Both are *folding*. Tick the checkbox below that saves this data and hit OK.
Now you should see some folders, if you do, go to fahmon and add a new client with the following directory:
\\\\*the-IP-address-you-just-used*\\folding\\ and check the "This client is on a virtual machine" box.


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2* 
There should be an *IP address* in the VMWare window. Write that in an explorer window ("My Computer"'s address bar for instace).
You will be asked for a username and a password. Both are *folding*. Tick the checkbox below that saves this data and hit OK.
Now you should see some folders, if you do, go to fahmon and add a new client with the following directory:
\\\\*the-IP-address-you-just-used*\\folding\\ and check the "This client is on a virtual machine" box.









When I type in the ip address it opens a browser window and says action cancelled. I've tried entering 192-168-159-128 and 192.168.159.128

Also, I've not seen an option to enter a team # yet. Is the OCN team number already set?


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
When I type in the ip address it opens a browser window and says action cancelled. I've tried entering 192-168-159-128 and 192.168.159.128

Try this: In VMWare:
Devices -> Network Adapter -> Switch between Bridged/NAT and then restart the VMWare Appliance by clicking inside it and hitting CTRL+ALT+INSERT.

Try the IP again and see if it works.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Also, I've not seen an option to enter a team # yet. Is the OCN team number already set?

Yes, it is pre-set 37726 for you.


----------



## PizzaMan

Switched it to bridged restarted and still not working.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Switched it to bridged restarted and still not working.

Try going to your Control Panel -> Network Connections
Are both "VMware Network Adapter VMnet" up and working?


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *PizzaMan*


When I type in the ip address it opens a browser window and says action cancelled. I've tried entering 192-168-159-128 and 192.168.159.128

Also, I've not seen an option to enter a team # yet. Is the OCN team number already set?


The team number is already set so there is no need to change anything.

Try using entering your ip address in FahMon like this:
\\\\192.168.159.128\\folding


----------



## Hueristic

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Extreme Newbie*


The team number is already set so there is no need to change anything.

Try using entering your ip address in FahMon like this:
\\\\192.168.159.128\\folding


----------



## PizzaMan

hmmmm, IP has changed now. Here's a SS of what I got.

I least this clients running ~97% CPU usage. So I know I'm folding.

EDIT: Yes, both networks are running.


----------



## Monan

Thank You, I have this going now.
+rep


----------



## GodofGrunts

Has anyone heard from error10 lately?


----------



## sdla4ever

ok i keep getting error before initializing MPICH, help??


----------



## PizzaMan

Well, with me being on a dynamic IP that changes 4 times a day, I can't monitor with fahmon.

Also, ever since I installed and started running this VMware, it seems like Ctrl and Alt are always being pressed. I will be typing and some letters end up being hot keys for other programs. They should not work unless Ctrl or Alt are being pressed.


----------



## GodofGrunts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *PizzaMan* 
Well, with me being on a dynamic IP that changes 4 times a day, I can't monitor with fahmon.

Also, ever since I installed and started running this VMware, it seems like Ctrl and Alt are always being pressed. I will be typing and some letters end up being hot keys for other programs. They should not work unless Ctrl or Alt are being pressed.


..... What?


----------



## PizzaMan

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GodofGrunts* 
..... What?

Yep, I uninstalled this client and everything is fine now. No more random hotkeys.


----------



## Powelly

I seem to be having some problems. The work unit I completed won't send, the virtual machine just sits there saying "connecting to server". I've noticed my ping goes up and down in games when I turn the machine back on. Is there any command I can use to force the WU to send? I'd really like these points


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Powelly*


I seem to be having some problems. The work unit I completed won't send, the virtual machine just sits there saying "connecting to server". I've noticed my ping goes up and down in games when I turn the machine back on. Is there any command I can use to force the WU to send? I'd really like these points










Server-sided problems today. Wait and pray while you spray and pray.


----------



## Powelly

Thanks for the info there MadCat.


----------



## Piff James

Got the client up and running and I evan got fahmon to recognize it.
My Task manager shows that it is hitting the cpu when it is running but its stuck at 0% for well over an hour.
I have a i7 overclocked to 3.4 I tried taking off hyperthreading thinking maybe that is slowing it down or getting in the way but still nothing..
Am i doing something wrong?

Edit: sorry after a couple restarts it kicked in but its only giving me about 2900ppd and is used 50%cpu..is that correct or should I change something?


----------



## MadCatMk2

Each vmware client can utilize up to 2 threads.
In other words:
i7 with HT enabled: 4 clients
i7 with HT disabled: 2 clients


----------



## Piff James

How do I set the username and password for my proxy?
It doent come up with setproxy


----------



## scottath

Having issues....

Neither virtual machine can get internet.
System gets the internet via a netgear USB wifi adapter - i have tried bridging the virtual adapters to it but no go....

How do i get them the net?

EDIT: Never mind - i shared the net connection to one of the virtual adapters and it is now working......

hmm - still cannot get fahmon to work though....

Oh well - i'll just leave it with the windows client then - i only will be folding in winter i think - cannot use all this power all year
(randomw q - how much power would a Phenom II @ 3.6ghz + Q6600 @ 3.2ghz + dual 4870's at stock use?)


----------



## stevenma188

I remember a few months ago I tried the Error10 client, and had problems with the client hanging, and not sending out completed WUs. Has the client been updated, to fix these issues? I switched over to the Notfred client, and recently, I got a huge PPD drop (around 1k), and not getting full CPU utilization. I'm debating switching back to the Error10 Client.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

I have been using Erros10's client and have had little or no issue's. The very few times that something didn't work properly I simply deleted the client and extracted a new one.


----------



## stevenma188

So I'm giving the Error10 client another go. I guess the not updating progress issue still has not been resolved. Other than to monitor my points, is there another way to ensure that the client is sending out completed WUs? I also have GPU folding running at the same time, and it is difficult to keep track of points from GPU vs points from SMP. I would prefer not to have to stop GPU folding, as I would not wanna lose out on 4k PPD for the duration of time it takes to finish one SMP WU.


----------



## GodofGrunts

it generates a log. Just look there. I forget where it is though.


----------



## stevenma188

The thing is that for some reason the client just stops logging, hence why the progress doesn't get updated. Thats why I can't tell if it completed the WU or not, and then whether it sent out the completed WU or not.


----------



## sdla4ever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stevenma188*


The thing is that for some reason the client just stops logging, hence why the progress doesn't get updated. Thats why I can't tell if it completed the WU or not, and then whether it sent out the completed WU or not.


go to the windows explorer and sign into the VM and then go into the work folder there is another work log in there that doesn't freeze. The regular one normally does for me every 10% or so lol


----------



## stevenma188

Ok I will try that. thank you so much. + REP


----------



## sdla4ever

no problem ive had the same problem then i found that log and it helps to know its chugging along not just sitting in mud


----------



## stevenma188

lol it sucks that theres no way of getting an accurate PPD though


----------



## sdla4ever

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stevenma188*


lol it sucks that theres no way of getting an accurate PPD though










well i just go by the amount of seconds between marks then divide that into a day and see how many 1920's you would finish.


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *stevenma188*


lol it sucks that theres no way of getting an accurate PPD though










FahMon or FaySpy will give you your ppd. Sometimes my timings are wrong but I have not had much problem and have been putting out wu after wu, about 45-50 with my Phenon so far with this extraction.


----------



## MXjunk127

I am having an issue running multiple instances of this for quads, any ideas?

I renamed the 2nd folder, do I need to rename the VMX?


----------



## Lyric

I'd gladly come back to error10's client if he fixes the issues with it, but it seems he has abandoned it, or has came up with some serious issues in the past month or so because he is hardly ever online.


----------



## gerikoh

hey i still can't figure out how to use fahmon. i did just typed the address of my folding folder to the client location of fahmon which is

C:\\FAH OCN core2\\OCN [email protected]


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MXjunk127*


I am having an issue running multiple instances of this for quads, any ideas?

I renamed the 2nd folder, do I need to rename the VMX?


That is all that is needed, then make a shortcut to the 2nd vm/smp and you should be good to go.

Quote:



Originally Posted by *gerikoh*


hey i still can't figure out how to use fahmon. i did just typed the address of my folding folder to the client location of fahmon which is

C:\\FAH OCN core2\\OCN [email protected]


When the vm client has come to the login prompt, you don't have to log in as it is already running, it shows you the ip that was given out. us this format for Fahmon or any other monitoring app;

\\\\your ip\\folding\\

in my case it it ...

\\\\192.168.71.128\\folding\\

You might have to hit the browse (...) button and have to put in the un/pw (folding/folding) info for the 1st time. Idk for sure as it has never asked me to enter in the names.


----------



## gerikoh

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*


That is all that is needed, then make a shortcut to the 2nd vm/smp and you should be good to go.

When the vm client has come to the login prompt, you don't have to log in as it is already running, it shows you the ip that was given out. us this format for Fahmon or any other monitoring app;

\\\\your ip\\folding\\

in my case it it ...

\\\\192.168.71.128\\folding\\

You might have to hit the browse (...) button and have to put in the un/pw (folding/folding) info for the 1st time. Idk for sure as it has never asked me to enter in the names.


wow it worked! really helpful. thank you very much









+rep


----------



## stevenma188

Well it seems so far so good. As far as I can tell, both clients sent out their completed WUs.


----------



## stevenma188

Seems like one of my clients got a snag, and is not sending out the completed WU.

Quote:



[15:07:46] Completed 247500 out of 250000 steps (99%)
[15:07:46] Completed 250000 out of 250000 steps (100%)
[15:07:46] DynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
[15:07:46] 
[15:07:46] Finished Work Unit:
[15:07:46] - Reading up to 21160944 from "work/wudata_02.trr": Read 21160944
[15:07:46] trr file hash check passed.
[15:07:46] - Reading up to 27648240 from "work/wudata_02.xtc": Read 27648240
[15:07:46] xtc file hash check passed.
[15:07:46] edr file hash check passed.
[15:07:46] logfile size: 187523
[15:07:46] Leaving Run
[15:07:46] - Writing 49141459 bytes of core data to disk...
[15:07:46] ... Done.
[15:07:46] - Shutting down core
[15:07:46] 
[15:07:46] [email protected] Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT


That is my FahMon output. I checked under \\\\_ip-address_\\Folding\\Work log, and its the same thing. It's been like this for a couple of hours now. What should I do?


----------



## N2Gaming

I tried to do as error10 suggests and all I can do is get an error of my own lol

does any one know what would cause this?


----------



## stevenma188

AHHHHH!!!! now my other client is not working either:

Quote:

[15:49:23] Assembly optimizations on if available.
[15:49:23] Entering M.D.
[15:49:34] Completed 0 out of 250001 steps (0%)
[15:59:05] Completed 2501 out of 250001 steps (1%)
[16:08:52] Completed 5001 out of 250001 steps (2%)
[16:18:32] Completed 7501 out of 250001 steps (3%)
[16:28:22] Completed 10001 out of 250001 steps (4%)
[16:38:01] Completed 12501 out of 250001 steps (5%)
[16:44:02]
[16:44:02] [email protected] Core Shutdown: INTERRUPTED
What do I do?


----------



## stevenma188

An update on my situation:
1. The client that finished a WU decided to finally send out that WU after 4 hrs of downtime. Seems like its back up and going again.
2. The client that had a Core Shutdown: INTERRUPTED error seems to be working after doing a _sudo reboot_ command

However, I noticed that my CPU usage is only around 90 - 95% right now, when before it was up to 100% most of the time.


----------



## G-Byte

Has anyone seen a screen like this for the vm player?










Those blue smudges are a Q and a q...

It just started with my 2nd pair of cores and now it is the same for cores 0/1. It just stays at that screen and doesn't do anything at all.

Any help would be appreciated. And I copied a new copy of the smp package and the player will ask what I did, copy or move, and I say copy and it does the above.


----------



## Inktfish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*


Has anyone seen a screen like this for the vm player?










Those blue smudges are a Q and a q...

It just started with my 2nd pair of cores and now it is the same for cores 0/1. It just stays at that screen and doesn't do anything at all.

Any help would be appreciated. And I copied a new copy of the smp package and the player will ask what I did, copy or move, and I say copy and it does the above.


what screen?


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G-Byte* 
Has anyone seen a screen like this for the vm player?

...

Those blue smudges are a Q and a q...

It just started with my 2nd pair of cores and now it is the same for cores 0/1. It just stays at that screen and doesn't do anything at all.

Any help would be appreciated. And I copied a new copy of the smp package and the player will ask what I did, copy or move, and I say copy and it does the above.

"Operator Error" Shucks, I really should remember to not have a disc in my rom when starting the vm. I think I read where you could "really" disable the player from seeing it but I can't remember where that info was at.


----------



## Gizmo

I keep seeing "could not get ID from server"

Any help?


----------



## N2Gaming

Did you try to reboot your system yet. If not give it a go.


----------



## Gizmo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *N2Gaming*


Did you try to reboot your system yet. If not give it a go.











Ya, I've rebooted a couple of times. I just checked the console, and now I'm seeing this:

User Name: Gizmo (Team 37726)
User ID Not Found Locally
Connecting to http:\\\\assign.standford.edu:8080/
couldn't sen http request to server
could not connect to primary assignment server for id

Any thoughts?


----------



## N2Gaming

Did you try to change the machine id? from 2 to 1 or vice versa?


----------



## Gizmo

Only thing changed was the title of the machines to "955 Folding Cores 1/2" from ""OCN Folding @ Home"

Would that make a difference at all?


----------



## N2Gaming

I honestly don't know nor have the technical experience to tell you how to fix it. I mostly focus on asking questions relating to issues that I have encountered or remember reading something about in effort to try to get you to think about what could possibly be causing the problem. have you tried to rename it back to OCN [email protected]?

Have you tried to start over w/a new Storage folder by unzipping the file again? I'm off to try to get my x4 940BE running tow VM SMP's

Good Luck,

N2G


----------



## Gizmo

I'm downloading the files again as I type this, so a fresh install that doesn't have the name changed is on my to do list.

On another note, my whole rig just started acting quite squeamish so I'm hoping I can figure out what's going on there too







.


----------



## iDShaDoW

Edit: Nevermind, I figured it out.


----------



## Inktfish

Gizmo, are you using Bridged or NAT?
Messing around with those settings might change a bit.


----------



## iDShaDoW

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inktfish* 
Gizmo, are you using Bridged or NAT?
Messing around with those settings might change a bit.

He's probably right, Gizmo. NAT doesn't work for me, so I set all my VMware machines to use Bridged mode and it works. Otherwise you're getting that message because it's not connecting to Stanford's servers.


----------



## Inktfish

Error10's guide says go bridged, but only NAT works for me, so it depends on some things I have no clue about.


----------



## Gizmo

I have no idea what bridged or NAT is...I've never been to technical about this stuff, but a good friend worked with Pande at Stanford so I've always had a computer at least running something. Then came a better computer, which led me to OCN, and thus 37726.

All I know is I want my 955 doing something productive rather than just idling around all day.


----------



## iDShaDoW

Dunno which VMware software you're using (ie. Server, Workstation, Player, etc.), but you'll wanna try to get to the image settings/options/preferences or whatever it's called in the version you have.

Look for something similar to this and then try and change the settings to Bridged if it's on NAT, and set it to NAT if it's on Bridged and see if it fixes it for you.


----------



## Inktfish

The Vmwareplayer looks like: (see attachment)


----------



## Gizmo

I've tried (using vmwareplayer) both bridged and nat with restarts in between. Also tried both bridged and nat with and without an http proxy.

Still no luck. Going out of town for the weekend, so I'd love to get this up and running before I leave.


----------



## G-Byte

Hey guys.

Long time no see.







Well my two vm's are running just fine on my Phenom but I was getting errors on my 2nd system, I forget what they were but I have it running now so I will post back if anything bad happens. Oh ya, I remember now, it has something to do with disk access and writing, after that it deleted and got another wu and started back up. It was doing this for a number of wu's in a row.

Here's hoping for having the Gremlins gone.


----------



## N2Gaming

Hi G-Byte. I finally got my X4 940BE folding on the 2x9800GT OC cards and 2 VM SMP's folding @ the same time. Man I figured my x4 940 would fold faster then my x2 5400+BE but not really only difference is the 2x SMP contribution vs. 1x SMP contribution on the x2 5400+Be. Still takes forever though. I left my house about 3:30 PM this afternoon and my gpu's have already finiished 3 jobs and the VM SMP's are still only @ about 50% finished. SMP folding failz in my book. Then again every little bit helps right. Man sure wish I had those other two gpu's that were DOA when I got them.







.

EDIT: Oh yeah I still can't get my VMWare SMP Machines to show up in FahMon by using the \\\\192.168.?.?\\folder\\ the status square stays black. Unless I can figur it out I will have to just watch the VMware machines for percentages complete.


----------



## G-Byte

Hiya N2G. Glad it is working out for you. My Phenom does about 4200ppd between two vm/smp's. Kinda funny cause core's 0/1 are faster that c' 2/3.







But at least it is working alright for my sigrig. As you can see I got a better gpu and it kicks butttt.







My m2n is running right now with my old gpu's but I gotta clean the fans and fins out. I was searching for a guide on how to remove the shrouds for the gtx+ but I guess it is an all or nothing approach. And I don't have any thermal pads to replace if I was to disassemble it all. I wonder if ic7 is electrically conductive?!?!

I got some as5, the ic7 and some white stuff that I don't know where I got it from...maybe from when I bought my True. I have enought ic7 for one more application to my Phenom but I wanted to clean out my case and take the True off to see how good the spreading was/is. I might have to get a washer for extra tightening, maybe. I will also check the True for flatness, this time, although I *think* I did it before installing it.

Plus with the two cats and one dog that my roommates have, one cat stays in my room most of the day to get away from the puppy, it seems that I'll be constantly cleaning my hsf fins. The last time I did it there was very little penetration into the fins but the side was covered pretty good. Then I'll use something to cover the two Scythe's I got in the front of the case to help filter out *stuff* before it can get inside


----------



## Gizmo

Quote:


Originally Posted by *G-Byte* 
Here's hoping for having the Gremlins gone.









If you got something to say buddy, just say it. But whatever you do, don't feed me after midnight.


----------



## jcharlesr75

I'm using this setup in Windows7 64bit RC. I cant connnect to the internet to get wu's. Can someone tell me what i need to change to get networking up?


----------



## Vermillion

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jcharlesr75* 
I'm using this setup in Windows7 64bit RC. I cant connnect to the internet to get wu's. Can someone tell me what i need to change to get networking up?

Wow I came in here to ask this exact same question!







lol

Anybody got any ideas?


----------



## Inktfish

You both already tried NAT and/or bridged?


----------



## MadCatMk2

If everything else fails download VMWare workstation. It comes with the Virtual Network Editor which will allow you to manually bridge your actual connection with the machine.


----------



## ACHILEE5

Hi
Just installed this








But can FahMon be used with it








If so, where do i point FahMon at?
Thanks


----------



## Vermillion

Alright switching from NAT to bridged has seemed to do the job. Thx guys!









Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 
Hi
Just installed this








But can FahMon be used with it








If so, where do i point FahMon at?
Thanks









Yeah ive been trying to get fahmon to work with it, but I cant quite get it.


----------



## jcharlesr75

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2* 
If everything else fails download VMWare workstation. It comes with the Virtual Network Editor which will allow you to manually bridge your actual connection with the machine.

I dont think ill be doing that anytime soon. You only get a 30-day trial and the software costs $190 after that. So i guess im just reinstalling linux on my other hard drive again. I have tried the briged and NAT with no luck so im still not getting wu's when running in vmware player.


----------



## Inktfish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *gerikoh* 
hey i still can't figure out how to use fahmon. i did just typed the address of my folding folder to the client location of fahmon which is

C:\\FAH OCN core2\\OCN [email protected]


Quote:


Originally Posted by *G-Byte* 
That is all that is needed, then make a shortcut to the 2nd vm/smp and you should be good to go.

When the vm client has come to the login prompt, you don't have to log in as it is already running, it shows you the ip that was given out. us this format for Fahmon or any other monitoring app;

\\\\your ip\\folding\\

in my case it it ...

\\\\192.168.71.128\\folding\\

You might have to hit the browse (...) button and have to put in the un/pw (folding/folding) info for the 1st time. Idk for sure as it has never asked me to enter in the names.


Quote:


Originally Posted by *gerikoh* 
wow it worked! really helpful. thank you very much









+rep










Quote:


Originally Posted by *ACHILEE5* 
Hi
Just installed this








But can FahMon be used with it








If so, where do i point FahMon at?
Thanks










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vermillion* 
Alright switching from NAT to bridged has seemed to do the job. Thx guys!









Yeah ive been trying to get fahmon to work with it, but I cant quite get it.

3 pages ago.
And numerous times before that


----------



## jcharlesr75

Ok, im stupid. I changed my networking setup, but didnt restart the vm. I went back and did it the right way and im folding pretty quick i think. My next problem is that my console window doesnt update properly. I dont know what to do about that. Is this a normal thing?


----------



## Inktfish

Doesn't update properly, you mean the %?
If yes then
Console.writeline(" Yes with Error10's thats normal")
Console.writeline("Notfred's Vmware doesn't have the issue, rumors go that error10's app produces more PPD duo newer core.")
end if


----------



## jcharlesr75

ok i was just wondering.....im sure that fahmon wont work with it then,since the logfile is probably screwed up as well.


----------



## Vermillion

Hi guys im still trying to get Fahmon to work.

This is the correct format, right?
\\\\192.168.109.130\\folding\\

If not what should I be typing into Location? And the virtual machine is checked too right?


----------



## gonX

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Vermillion* 
Hi guys im still trying to get Fahmon to work.

This is the correct format, right?
\\\\192.168.109.130\\folding\\

If not what should I be typing into Location? And the virtual machine is checked too right?

I believe it should just be:
\\\\192.168.109.130\\folding
without the additional backslash.


----------



## G-Byte

Hiya Vermillion. Yes, that is the correct format but is it the ip that the vm player gave to you? Sometimes you might have to use IE or WinExplorer to goto it first. Just enter the ip the player gives you. If you are having problems now then you 1st might have to login and give windows a chance to ask you for the username/password (folding/folding)


----------



## Vermillion

It puts in the slash automatically.


Here is the IP address im using.(Left)


----------



## Inktfish

When you got the location set up and good name given.
Double click on the client
type folding folding 
should be working.


----------



## Vermillion

K thanks Inktfish!








Got it working.
Pullin 15K on sig rig.


----------



## Inktfish

Got monitoring at effective rate?
If yes
NAIS


----------



## underdog1425

Giving this client another go around. Can't wait =]


----------



## sdla4ever

Does anyone else ever have it sit there and try to send a finished WU and keep saying autosend completed 0 of 1 completed untis to server??

how can i prevent this??


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sdla4ever* 
Does anyone else ever have it sit there and try to send a finished WU and keep saying autosend completed 0 of 1 completed untis to server??

how can i prevent this??

Can't really stop that from happening because most likely it is a problem at Stanford's end. Sometimes rebooting either the vm/smp or the computer will fix it. If you are able to browse the Net but it is still not uploading then it is at the other end. It is just a matter of hurry up and wait.

Here is a info link about how to check the various servers,

Issues with a specific server? Do this 1st


----------



## sikone

why does the second one keep saying Timered Checkpoint trigered?

i need help with that


----------



## G-Byte

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sikone* 

why does the second one keep saying Timered Checkpoint trigered?

i need help with that

I would guess that in the setup process you choose to have it happen. But can't say for sure cause I don't remember things that well and for some reason I don't think it said the same when I setup my two. It is only writing a checkpoint every 5 minutes and no big deal. So if your got a bsod or something bad happened to your computer the vm/smp can go back to the last check file and continure from there.


----------



## sikone

Quote:



Originally Posted by *G-Byte*


I would guess that in the setup process you choose to have it happen. But can't say for sure cause I don't remember things that well and for some reason I don't think it said the same when I setup my two. It is only writing a checkpoint every 5 minutes and no big deal. So if your got a bsod or something bad happened to your computer the vm/smp can go back to the last check file and continure from there.


ok well i got one working perfectly but the other one gives me this now its the same one that kept giving me the time out thing

[img=http://img27.imageshack.us/img27/1461/fah1scr.th.jpg]

and how do i close the program do i just close it like a normal program or how should i quit the application


----------



## G-Byte

if you are in the vm client I just do ctrl+alt+prtscrn and that will stop the client, and reboot the vmware. after the vm is back to the start screen then you can choose exit if you are doing a reboot or need your cpu cycles for something else.

If you got one going you are ok then. It is a matter of just copying errors vm/smp to two different folders. My client paths are these;

G:\\Virtual Machine\\OCN [email protected]
G:\\Virtual Machine\\OCN [email protected]

The just make shortcuts to the vmx file adn vmware will run them both from the separate folders.


----------



## Gizmo

I'm still having major issues...getting 2200 ppd from my 4850, but I'd really like to be grabbing the additional 4k to 5k I was getting a few weeks ago with the 955. I was using notfred's with no issues, then tried to switch to this. This wouldn't work, and now I can't get notfred's running either.

With this client everything is supposedly running fine, except it always says "could not get ID from server. Retrying..." Try as it might, it's to no avail and I'm getting no WU. Could there be an issue with my network? Everything else works fine.


----------



## Inktfish

You switched from NAT to bridged or visa versa(other way around).
Error10's guide commands you to switch it to bridged.
In my case, this won't work, NAT is the answer for me.
Experiment what you need.


----------



## Gizmo

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inktfish*


You switched from NAT to bridged or visa versa(other way around).
Error10's guide commands you to switch it to bridged.
In my case, this won't work, NAT is the answer for me.
Experiment what you need.


Not sure what I did differently this time around, but it's working so I'm happy! Do my best to update with my new PPD.

***Edit***
With projects 2669 and 2675 on the 955 and 5735 on the 4850 TOP I'm pulling in 5945.51 ppd right now, so hooray! Definitely be pushing up team OCN's average, and hopefully earning a postbit by week's end.


----------



## Inktfish

Snap!
that is a nice ppd!


----------



## Sinner

I'll hijack this thread to ask a question, since I really don't think it deserves another thread; sorry if it has been asked before.

Why is folding on virtual machine more efficient way than just running both GPU and SMP client in Windows? Or maybe I got it all wrong and it's just for people with more than two cores? Either way, thanks in advance.


----------



## Inktfish

Cuz linux uses a newer thingie than the WIndows clients.


----------



## GodofGrunts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inktfish* 
Cuz linux uses a newer thingie than the WIndows clients.

How scientific.

Linux handles SMP better then windows does which usually generates a greater PPD.


----------



## Sinner

All right, it was not hard at all.







Great work, thanks error10!

Now I want to check with you guys if it's working properly; I am folding on my sig rig. I am running this thing, as well as GPU2 straight in Windows.

Real Temp is reporting CPU to be used around 77% most of the time, while CCC is reporting GPU to be used around 97%. I guess this is completely fine, since it leaves me enough CPU for multi-tasking - and I am using plenty of programs while folding. So I guess there is no need to set up / change priorities/affinities, since it's working fine (so far)?

Thanks again.

EDIT4: After couple of days, I can report it's working flawlessly. I'll post my PPD when I get to know it to see if we can make it better. Thanks all.


----------



## FtW 420

I followed the directions & got this thing folding, I'm kinda lost about getting it to show up in fahmon though. All the directions I've seen say to put the ip address in as the location in fahmon but it gives me nothing... pics attached.
What am I doing wrong?


----------



## Inktfish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GodofGrunts* 
How scientific.

Linux handles SMP better then windows does which usually generates a greater PPD.

Sorry Mr.Grump.
Thanks for giving the same answer in a more nerd way.









Quote:


Originally Posted by *Sinner* 
All right, it was not hard at all.







Great work, thanks error10!

Now I want to check with you guys if it's working properly; I am folding on my sig rig. I am running this thing, as well as GPU2 straight in Windows.

Real Temp is reporting CPU to be used around 77% most of the time, while CCC is reporting GPU to be used around 97%. I guess this is completely fine, since it leaves me enough CPU for multi-tasking - and I am using plenty of programs while folding. So I guess there is no need to set up / change priorities/affinities, since it's working fine (so far)?

Thanks again.

EDIT: Or not so fine, hmmm. SMP on Linux did not move from 0% for an hour. I've noticed one thing - when I pause GPU client, CPU usage goes up to somewhere around 95%. I thought there was a conflict so I turned off GPU client just to see what happens, but it's still on 0%. What's going on here?

EDIT2: Well, SMP all of a sudden jumped to 6%, so I kind of guessed that's the way it works. I've turned on GPU folding as well, with Real Temp reporting CPU usage around 80%. Let's see what happens until the morning comes. I'll leave it that way.

EDIT3: Some 8 hours later (good morning), SMP is on 36%, while GPU has been folding like mad (9.7 ftw!). So, it's working, which is great, just tell me is 36% in 9 hours good, or some adjustments are due? (That's around one work unit per day.)

Yeah Error10's monitoring doesn't work properly.
So it just jumps between 0% to ??% every now and then.
About the PPD amount I don't know.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FtW 420* 
I followed the directions & got this thing folding, I'm kinda lost about getting it to show up in fahmon though. All the directions I've seen say to put the ip address in as the location in fahmon but it gives me nothing... pics attached.
What am I doing wrong?

I have almost the same as you, except I don't have "is on a virtual machine" box checked. Try that.


----------



## FtW 420

Tried a few different formats, with the virtual machine checked & unchecked, no dice. Although I also realized after a 1/2 hour or so my progress hadn't moved from 0%, might not be working quite right yet.


----------



## Rayce185

Thank you for setting up the files and making this guide









I have come so far as to the login, where I switch to the status with alt+F7. But it is having trouble connecting to the server. What am I doing wrong?

Also, where is the "\\\\ip address\\folding\\" folder?

Thanks


----------



## Inktfish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *FtW 420* 
Tried a few different formats, with the virtual machine checked & unchecked, no dice. Although I also realized after a 1/2 hour or so my progress hadn't moved from 0%, might not be working quite right yet.

Run it for longer periods of time to check if the thing is working.
If your CPU is at full load then it should be working.
About the monitoring problem :<
No clue

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rayce185* 
Thank you for setting up the files and making this guide









I have come so far as to the login, where I switch to the status with alt+F7. But it is having trouble connecting to the server. What am I doing wrong?

Also, where is the "\\\\ip address\\folding\\" folder?

Thanks









Should be somewhere in your network thingie.
Why you ask? : P


----------



## Rayce185

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inktfish* 
Should be somewhere in your network thingie.
Why you ask? : P

I don't understand, sorry. I have absolutely no clue about networking. I just set up static IP's in my LAN and that's about it... No clue why the clients won't connect or how to get this running with Fahmon =/


----------



## Inktfish

No idea what static IP is but anyway.
Get the IP which is listed when you view the VMware client into your fahmon
\\\\IP\\\\folding
Like posted here

If it won't connect then you might need to change it from Bridged to NAT or visa versa.
See here how that goes.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *FtW 420*


I followed the directions & got this thing folding, I'm kinda lost about getting it to show up in fahmon though. All the directions I've seen say to put the ip address in as the location in fahmon but it gives me nothing... pics attached.
What am I doing wrong?


You may have to right click on the client in Fahmon and select "view client files". You should then be asked for a user name and password. Enter "folding" for both user name and password and you should be good to go.


----------



## ps-gunkie

Ok, I switched to 2 instances of this when I finished building my new rig 2 days ago. The problems I'm facing are these:

- The VM's only update once every 5-10 steps, is this normal (look at the times)?










It tends to screw up my PPD (and with it, ETA) in FahMon (reporting 22K PPD on 2 cores of my Q9550 at stock settings).










- FahMon also seems to be struggling with some other things. It tends to report clients as not running, show no ETA, no PPD, old Progress percentages, ... Any way to fix that?










Edit: My second client just ran into some trouble, I've tried all relevant commands posted in the first post, but they don't seem to help. After finishing my first WU on it, it keeps telling me this:










Sorry for being such a pain in the ass =\\.


----------



## Inktfish

About the error, no clue.
Could be that closing it to much messed it up etc.
About Fahmon and monitoring issues, its not Fahmon but the client.
It is working perfectly in 98% of the time though.


----------



## ps-gunkie

Alright, guess I'll start a new, clean second VM then. Thanks for the help so far







.


----------



## ps-gunkie

Does anyone have any ideas about the other things?


----------



## Inktfish

"other things" ?


----------



## ps-gunkie

Yes, I asked if it was normal for the client to only update every 5-10 percents, instead of every 1 percent, because this messes up FahMon's PPD and ETA estimates.


----------



## Inktfish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Inktfish* 
About the error, no clue.
Could be that closing it to much messed it up etc.
*About Fahmon and monitoring issues, its not Fahmon but the client.
It is working perfectly in 98% of the time though.*

Client does that.
Everyone has it.
For better monitoring, you're gonna need Notfreds or balwolf's Vmware things.


----------



## ps-gunkie

Alright, I'll look into that, seeing as the first client just stopped working after finishing a work unit as well >_<.


----------



## Inktfish

Did you get the work unit by using NAT.
Then changed to bridged somewhere somehow?
Or other way around ofc.


----------



## ps-gunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inktfish*


Did you get the work unit by using NAT.
Then changed to bridged somewhere somehow?
Or other way around ofc.


No, haven't changed anything, and the shutdown you mentioned earlier; I only shut it down one time, the way it's supposed to be shut down (according to the OP); using "sudo halt".


----------



## Inktfish

hah!
Try just pressing the X thing.
Kruisje dus


----------



## ps-gunkie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Inktfish*


hah!
Try just pressing the X thing.
Kruisje dus


The X thing = kruisje = *the close button*!









Anyway, I tried that, didn't work either, I'm trying out Notfred's client now, to see how that goes, it's not as easy as this one to set up, but it does seem to work with Fahmon a lot better, and with pretty much the same PPD as far as I can tell. Thanks for all your help though, REP+







.


----------



## Inktfish

I should try Notfred as well.
But I'm lazy


----------



## Sinner

The only thing I have problems with is having to turn it on/off when I want to play games or do some other stuff.

Any way to pause it, beside playing with affinities?


----------



## Inktfish

Easiest solution is to stop doing other stuff.
There for I recommend Folding for WoW players ^^

Other than actually closing the Vmware, I don't know.
It should take you only a few mouseclicks though :<


----------



## Extreme Newbie

I use troubleshoot / power off and exit to close VMware. When I start it back up it continues from where it left off.


----------



## MadCatMk2

Or, if the applications that are slowed down are few, you can make .bat files for them

taskkill /F /IM vmplayer.exe
taskkill /F /IM vmware-vmx.exe

and then make it run the program you want.


----------



## topgeek

Sorry I'm late to the game..

I've got the VM up and running...
I ALT-F7 over to view the status and I see:

User ID not found locally
Requesting User ID from Server
Getting ID from AS:
Connecting to http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/
Couldn't send HTTP request to server
Could not connect to Primary Assignment Server for ID
Connecting to http://assign2.standford.edu:80/
Couldn't send http request to server
could not connect to Secondary Assignment Server for ID

Could not get ID from server. Retrying...

and then it goes back to the first server.

Note: If I alt-f1 over to another screen, login, I *can* ping google.com - so my net connection is active.

also the servers are up:
C:\\Users\\Edward>ping assign.stanford.edu

Pinging vsp10v-vz00.stanford.edu [171.67.108.200] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 171.67.108.200: bytes=32 time=66ms TTL=50
Reply from 171.67.108.200: bytes=32 time=65ms TTL=50

Ping statistics for 171.67.108.200:

C:\\Users\\Edward>ping assign2.stanford.edu

Pinging vspg6-vz7.stanford.edu [171.64.65.121] with 32 bytes of data:
Reply from 171.64.65.121: bytes=32 time=57ms TTL=50
Reply from 171.64.65.121: bytes=32 time=62ms TTL=50
Reply from 171.64.65.121: bytes=32 time=63ms TTL=50

And standford's server status shows both as online and accepting:

171.67.108.200-vsp10v-vz00pandeASAccepting
171.64.65.121-vspg6-vz7pandeAS 80Accepting

I tried turning off my Windows 7 firewall - is there something I'm doing wrong?

p.s. thank you for putting this together! :clap


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Hey maybe put some directions for getting this to work with FahMon in the OP for us idiots. (Whats there doesn't count) Took me 30 minutes to do something that should've taken 30 seconds.

type "\\\\your IP address here\\folding\\" in the FahMon "location" (without the quotes) Double click it in the FahMon ap then sign in - Name = folding + Password = folding


----------



## Sinner

Any ideas on cause and a possible solution? The easiest thing is to install it again, but I'm wondering why did this happen. I've tried restarting, sudo /etc/init.d/fah start, all the ideas I had.


----------



## Inktfish

How do you close your setup?


----------



## Sinner

Sudo halt.


----------



## Inktfish

Try normally closing it with *the close button.*
(I learned something in this thread)

See if it still fails next time with that


----------



## Sinner

Well of course I've tried all kinds of reboots and shutdowns...

I'm installing new version of VMWare now (from 6.5.0. to 6.5.2.), then I'm gonna reinstall this and see what's up.


----------



## Inktfish

Try Vmware player and just use the close button.


----------



## Chilly

Just a quick question, is the "OCN [email protected]" program already registered to team 37726? Because I don't see a option or setting to register to... Along with Username I believe...


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Chilly* 
Just a quick question, is the "OCN [email protected]" program already registered to team 37726? Because I don't see a option or setting to register to... Along with Username I believe...

That is correct.


----------



## GodofGrunts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Chilly*


Just a quick question, is the "OCN [email protected]" program already registered to team 37726? Because I don't see a option or setting to register to... Along with Username I believe...


Yes, but you could change the text document and fix that.


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Quote:


Originally Posted by *GodofGrunts* 
Yes, but you could change the text document and fix that.

Just what do you mean by _"fix"_?? HMM?!


----------



## curly haired boy

i checked the [email protected] site, and should i be worried about the SMP client in the package being outdated? i've been using it since the start of summer.


----------



## GodofGrunts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SUPER PISSED*


Just what do you mean by _"fix"_?? HMM?!



















Haha.









Quote:



Originally Posted by *curly haired boy*


i checked the [email protected] site, and should i be worried about the SMP client in the package being outdated? i've been using it since the start of summer.


No, the new one will might be a little more efficent or get new packages but thats about it.


----------



## curly haired boy

will there be a new package/zip with the updated client, though?


----------



## GodofGrunts

Quote:


Originally Posted by *curly haired boy* 
will there be a new package/zip with the updated client, though?

... Sure? I don't really understand.


----------



## SUPER PISSED

No, she got an old package with the new client


----------



## N2Gaming

Quote:



Originally Posted by *topgeek*


Sorry I'm late to the game..

I've got the VM up and running...
I ALT-F7 over to view the status and I see:

User ID not found locally
Requesting User ID from Server
Getting ID from AS:
Connecting to http://assign.stanford.edu:8080/
Couldn't send HTTP request to server
Could not connect to Primary Assignment Server for ID
Connecting to http://assign2.standford.edu:80/
Couldn't send http request to server
could not connect to Secondary Assignment Server for ID

Could not get ID from server. Retrying...

and then it goes back to the first server.


I am having the same problem atm.


----------



## GodofGrunts

Hmm, I really should just make another one.


----------



## N2Gaming

I finally got it going after updating my VM player but for some reason the VMWare machines brought my GPU machines to their knees so I am running windows console smp instead.


----------



## spice003

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SUPER PISSED* 
Hey maybe put some directions for getting this to work with FahMon in the OP for us idiots. (Whats there doesn't count) Took me 30 minutes to do something that should've taken 30 seconds.

type "\\\\your IP address here\\folding\\" in the FahMon "location" (without the quotes) Double click it in the FahMon ap then sign in - Name = folding + Password = folding

rep for you, i had to read through like 50 pages to figure out how to setup [email protected] mon with SMP. No where does it say you have to double click it to log in. OP should add this to his guide.

thanx again.

also does any one know why my SMP keeps getting WUs with 1920 points?

and is this good for my 4850e @2.8, i should be getting phenom 940 next week.









Code:



Code:


 Project : 2669
 Core    : SMP Gromacs CVS
 Frames  : 100
 Credit  : 1920

 -- smp --

 Min. Time / Frame : 18mn 51s  - 1466.74 ppd
 Avg. Time / Frame : 18mn 51s  - 1466.74 ppd
 Cur. Time / Frame : 18mn 51s  - 1466.74 ppd
 R3F. Time / Frame : 18mn 51s  - 1466.74 ppd
 Eff. Time / Frame : 7h 06mn 00s  - 64.90 ppd


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spice003* 
rep for you, i had to read through like 50 pages to figure out how to setup [email protected] mon with SMP. No where does it say you have to double click it to log in. OP should add this to his guide.

thanx again.

also does any one know why my SMP keeps getting WUs with 1920 points?

and is this good for my 4850e @2.8, i should be getting phenom 940 next week.









Code:



Code:


 Project : 2669
 Core    : SMP Gromacs CVS
 Frames  : 100
 Credit  : 1920

 -- smp --

 Min. Time / Frame : 18mn 51s  - 1466.74 ppd
 Avg. Time / Frame : 18mn 51s  - 1466.74 ppd
 Cur. Time / Frame : 18mn 51s  - 1466.74 ppd
 R3F. Time / Frame : 18mn 51s  - 1466.74 ppd
 Eff. Time / Frame : 7h 06mn 00s  - 64.90 ppd



What I do now is while the VM is running click the network button in the start menu, (Vista. xp same I assume) give everything a minute to load. Something like _FOLD-11k7_ should be in there. Open that. Then go into the "etc" folder, then "folding". In that there's a bunch of crap, I just drag and drop the folder named "1" right in fahmon.

1 meaning the instance maybe? 1, 2, 3, etc.. I dunno


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Thanks for this guide... looks like I might be squeezing a few extra ppd by using this instead of regular windows smp client.

...If only I was actually getting the PPD that FahMon shows...
too bad its just a glitch... thats been going on since I started


----------



## curly haired boy

can anyone tell me why the linux SMP client won't work after a forced reboot? my PC froze up and i'm sick and tired of losing entire WUs when that happens.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

does it delete progress and start over? my old windows smp did that to me... which was why I started using single core cpu clients for a while...
my breaker trips often. It did it last night and my linux smp said it was deleting so I quickly reset the VM because I didnt want to lose my 15% of work... and when I started back up it resumed right at 15%


----------



## curly haired boy

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
does it delete progress and start over? my old windows smp did that to me... which was why I started using single core cpu clients for a while...
my breaker trips often. It did it last night and my linux smp said it was deleting so I quickly reset the VM because I didnt want to lose my 15% of work... and when I started back up it resumed right at 15%

no, the machine won't work. as in, i reboot after it freezes, and it gives me some kind of error. i think the progress is still there, it's just not wanting to resume.


----------



## thenailedone

Hiya... read *most* ... ok... a lot of this thread and can't get fahmon to work? It sees my GPU client fine but not the vmware one?

I can see my IP address from console 1 and on console 7 I can see its busy working on a WU... but fahmon says its busy "loading" for a few moments then n/a... it makes no sense (to me at least)...


----------



## thenailedone

Hiya... read *most* ... ok... a lot of this thread and can't get fahmon to work? It sees my GPU client fine but not the vmware one?

I can see my IP address from console 1 and on console 7 I can see its busy working on a WU... but fahmon says its busy "loading" for a few moments then n/a... it makes no sense (to me at least)...

Oops...not sure what went wrong there


----------



## SUPER PISSED

Quote:



Originally Posted by *thenailedone*


Hiya... read *most* ... ok... a lot of this thread and can't get fahmon to work? It sees my GPU client fine but not the vmware one?

I can see my IP address from console 1 and on console 7 I can see its busy working on a WU... but fahmon says its busy "loading" for a few moments then n/a... it makes no sense (to me at least)...

Oops...not sure what went wrong there











It's called a double post.









Read up a couple posts, I have a simplified way to see the VM in fahmon.


----------



## thenailedone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SUPER PISSED* 
It's called a double post.









Read up a couple posts, I have a simplified way to see the VM in fahmon.

... head a read just now and I can't see the virtual machine in my networking view... why can't I see it


----------



## spice003

Quote:



Originally Posted by SUPER PISSED View Post
type "\\\\your IP address here\\folding\\" in the FahMon "location" (without the quotes) Double click it in the FahMon ap then sign in - Name = folding + Password = folding


did you read this part? i couldn't get mine working for like 2 days, after i read this got it working right away.

do it like this add new client, it will bring up this window, enter the ip you seen in vmware :


dont check "client is a virtual machine" after click ok, it will then show up in in fahmon. Double click on it, it will then ask you to log in Username= folding Password = folding


----------



## thenailedone

Yup... I totally missed the part about double clicking the client... was wondering where everyone was logging into... actually once logged into one of the terminals on vmware just to see if that worked...

BUT! unfortunately if I double click like spice003 has pointed out to me explorer opens with a view of "my documents"... does not ask any log in info...









1000th post...


----------



## spice003

are you typing in your computers ip address or the vmware ip address? if you press ALT+F1 inside vmware it will tell you the IP address press ALT+F7 to get back.


----------



## thenailedone

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spice003* 
are you typing in your computers ip address or the vmware ip address? if you press ALT+F1 inside vmware it will tell you the IP address press ALT+F7 to get back.

Yup... typing in the IP that I can see in the terminal... the one that is added to the command prompt...


----------



## k4m1k4z3

all running smooth so far except a problem once it finished...

Quote:



[21:44:37] Completed 249996 out of 249996 steps (100%)
[21:44:41] DynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000
[21:44:51] 
[21:44:51] Finished Work Unit:
[21:44:51] - Reading up to 17603160 from "work/wudata_02.trr": Read 17603160
[21:44:52] trr file hash check passed.
[21:44:52] - Reading up to 4450800 from "work/wudata_02.xtc": Read 4450800
[21:44:52] xtc file hash check passed.
[21:44:52] edr file hash check passed.
[21:44:52] logfile size: 206760
[21:44:52] Leaving Run



what does "DynamicWrapper: Finished Work Unit: sleep=10000" mean? is that why it has been doing absolutely nothing for the past hr and half? 
You can see at the beginning of the quote where it finished off the work, and what you see at the end of the quote is where it at right now.

Is this thing set to sleep for a period of time? How can I disable that sleep period?

It does not look like it has even attempted to send the completed work unit.

EDIT:

I get my post written and THEN it does something...

Quote:



[23:37:56] - Writing 22410264 bytes of core data to disk...
[23:37:56] ... Done.
[23:37:56] - Shutting down core
[23:37:56] 
[23:37:56] [email protected] Core Shutdown: FINISHED_UNIT
[23:37:56] CoreStatus = 64 (100)
[23:37:56] Unit 2 finished with 50 percent of time to deadline remaining.
[23:37:56] Updated performance fraction: 0.491970
[23:37:56] Sending work to server
[23:37:56] Project: 2669 (Run 13, Clone 50, Gen 161)

[23:37:56] + Attempting to send results [October 17 23:37:56 UTC]
[23:37:56] - Reading file work/wuresults_02.dat from core
[23:37:58] (Read 22410264 bytes from disk)
[23:37:58] Connecting to http://171.64.65.56:8080/



almost 2 frickin hours... and now its hung up on this. Is it normally this slow? I don't want to lose 10% of my folding day just waiting on it to take a nap. It still hasn't connected and gotten a new unit.


----------



## slothfish

I keep getting the error "your cpu does not support long mode, please use a 32-bit distribution".

What does this mean and how do I fix it?


----------



## Tator Tot

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slothfish*


I keep getting the error "your cpu does not support long mode, please use a 32-bit distribution".

What does this mean and how do I fix it?


That could mean that you don't have 64Bit mode enabled in the software or your BIOS


----------



## slothfish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *Tator Tot*


That could mean that you don't have 64Bit mode enabled in the software or your BIOS


I thought I did? How would I go about doing this in the software?


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slothfish*


I thought I did? How would I go about doing this in the software?


64bit windows.


----------



## slothfish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2* 
64bit windows.

I am running 64 bit lol...

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## slothfish

Can anybody help me out? I am running 64-bit W7 and I am still getting these messages. It won't let me run the client at all.


----------



## glussier

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slothfish*


Can anybody help me out? I am running 64-bit W7 and I am still getting these messages. It won't let me run the client at all.


Check you computer's bios and make sure vt (virtualisation) is enabled.


----------



## slothfish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *glussier*


Check you computer's bios and make sure vt (virtualisation) is enabled.


Yup, first thing I did.


----------



## Extreme Newbie

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slothfish*


Yup, first thing I did.


Have you tried a re-install of VMware player? If you don't already have it, there is a new version of VMware player that may help. You can get it here
Good luck with you issue and I hope you get it sorted out soon.


----------



## GodofGrunts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slothfish*


I am running 64 bit lol...

What am I doing wrong?



Quote:



Originally Posted by *slothfish*


Can anybody help me out? I am running 64-bit W7 and I am still getting these messages. It won't let me run the client at all.



Quote:



Originally Posted by *slothfish*


Yup, first thing I did.



Is VT enabled in VMware?

Do you have a 32-bit VM running? (That will cause it not to work if it is not in VT mode)


----------



## slothfish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *GodofGrunts*


Is VT enabled in VMware?

Do you have a 32-bit VM running? (That will cause it not to work if it is not in VT mode)


Not sure, how exactly do I do this?


----------



## k4m1k4z3

I am still waiting more than an hour between units for it to download and get started on the next.

Does anyone know why it would be doing that and how I can fix it?


----------



## SUPER PISSED

This thread is pretty long for something that's bin "_finally made easy._


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *SUPER PISSED*


This thread is pretty long for something that's bin "_finally made easy._

















Hahahahahh...


----------



## k4m1k4z3

I would say this guide is by far the easiest to follow at least... Just download the thing, run it and give it your name...

But I have no clue how to find its settings and modify it at all. It stops working for an hour and I have no clue how to figure out whats going on.


----------



## Dizzymagoo

How would I go about adding this client to Fahmon?


----------



## k4m1k4z3

The location is
\\\\<ip address>\\folding

You can find the IP when the machine is first starting up


----------



## Dizzymagoo

Thanks.


----------



## Dizzymagoo

Okay that didnt seem to work...

I did \\\\192.168.110.128\\folding and checked the Virtual Machine box and its still saying that it is inactive. Any ideas?


----------



## sdla4ever

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Dizzymagoo* 
Okay that didnt seem to work...

I did \\\\192.168.110.128\\folding and checked the Virtual Machine box and its still saying that it is inactive. Any ideas?

you in fahmon? double click the client then a login screen should show up. Username: folding Password: folding

Then hit reload all clients

thats how i get mine to shop up

I still dont know how to fix the time difference unless you use a different monitoring program. But even then i had to re do the time ever WU. Just to get a accurate PPD on my VM.


----------



## Dizzymagoo

Oh yeah, why didnt I think of that :S


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *sdla4ever* 
I still dont know how to fix the time difference unless you use a different monitoring program. But even then i had to re do the time ever WU. Just to get a accurate PPD on my VM.

haha, I love how mine always shows up as something like 50k ppd, and most the time 200k ppd


----------



## slothfish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *slothfish* 
Not sure, how exactly do I do this?

Can anybody help me out?


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *slothfish*


Can anybody help me out?


out of curiosity, which version of VMware player do you use?

where does the error show up? In the linux before it gets to folding... or when you try to even run the machine?

Did you shut your computer down, go into the bios, and enable VT extensions?

Are your VMware settings correct? if you go to edit the .vmx file with wordpad, find the guestOS line ... make sure it says guestOS = "other26xlinux-64"

You might try if you haven't already to delete all the files and unzip another copy of the OCN [email protected] folder


----------



## slothfish

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
out of curiosity, which version of VMware player do you use?

2.5.3

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
where does the error show up? In the linux before it gets to folding... or when you try to even run the machine?

In Linux before it folds. The player starts up and goes into Linux, then I get this error in the console.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
Did you shut your computer down, go into the bios, and enable VT extensions?

Yup.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
Are your VMware settings correct? if you go to edit the .vmx file with wordpad, find the guestOS line ... make sure it says guestOS = "other26xlinux-64"

Yup, that's what it says.

Quote:


Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3* 
You might try if you haven't already to delete all the files and unzip another copy of the OCN [email protected] folder

Tried it a couple times


----------



## k4m1k4z3

yeah, it seems like we have blind leading the blind here









so this thread is supposed to be about "Linux SMP in VMware finally made easy... sort of...."

Have you tried any of the other VMware options that are in the essentials thread?


----------



## slothfish

Quote:



Originally Posted by *k4m1k4z3*


yeah, it seems like we have blind leading the blind here









so this thread is supposed to be about "Linux SMP in VMware finally made easy... sort of...."

Have you tried any of the other VMware options that are in the essentials thread?


No I guess I haven't. What should I try?


----------



## k4m1k4z3

lol, I don't know... I tried the others and did not like them. That is why I'm still messing with this one.









http://www.overclock.net/overclock-n...l-threads.html

check the group of links under "Folding Guides [SMP]:"
see if any of those options work for you.


----------



## spice003

i got a question, how do you scroll up and down in vmware player?


----------



## MadCatMk2

Quote:



Originally Posted by *spice003*


i got a question, how do you scroll up and down in vmware player?


Shift+PgUp / Shift+PgDwn if I recall correctly.


----------



## k4m1k4z3

Quote:



Originally Posted by *MadCatMk2*


Shift+PgUp / Shift+PgDwn if I recall correctly.


correct


----------



## B4Shock

can i just ask on this, it doesnt ask you for your team number 37726, does that matter or is it so long as you fold uner your username it wil count towards the team too?


----------



## spice003

my smp client keeps saying this, was wondering if is ok to keep using it?


----------



## B4Shock

Quote:


Originally Posted by *spice003* 
my smp client keeps saying this, was wondering if is ok to keep using it?


as long as it indicates its folding and at a percent out of 100, i think its fine to use.


----------



## spice003

good to know, thanx


----------



## GodofGrunts

Quote:



Originally Posted by *B4Shock*


can i just ask on this, it doesnt ask you for your team number 37726, does that matter or is it so long as you fold uner your username it wil count towards the team too?


_Its automatically configured to fold for team 37726_


----------



## spice003

i got another problem, it started happening this morning, i restarted couple of times and keeps doing the same thing.


----------



## scutzi128

Thanks for creating this guide I followed your steps and got a nice boost over the regular SMP clients.

I do have a question though. Is there a way to use fahmon to monitor another computer over the network running a VMware SMP client? Every time I try to do \\\\<ip address>\\folding of the computer on the network it freezes fahmon. I have fahmon setup to correctly monitor the local VMware SMP client.


----------



## Sparhawk

thanks! seems to be working, although I'll know for sure once it actually finishes a WU.


----------



## RAH1

The correct setting for FahMon
\\\\ipaddress\\c\\etc\\folding\\1\\ or more numbers if more clients.

Sometimes the machine ID seems to work. Like
\\\\fold-4152\\c\\etc\\folding\\1\\


----------



## mojoopo

hey guys i get a error it says host smbus controller not enabled . any ideas i cant start a work unit

thanks again


----------



## error10

Quote:



Originally Posted by *mojoopo*


hey guys i get a error it says host smbus controller not enabled . any ideas i cant start a work unit

thanks again


Please read the first post.


----------

